# Adoption et Protection animale > SOS - Appels Divers > Pétitions, Actions, et Manifestations >  Massacre de chiens errants en Roumanie [20.000 chiens en danger rien qu'à Bucarest]

## rafaela13

*ATTENTION
 CE QUE VOUS ALLEZ LIRE EST CHOQUANT ET PEUT HEURTER VOTRE SENSIBILITÉ.
 LES PHOTOS PEUVENT ETRE DIFFICILES A REGARDER.* 

Nous avons de votre aide pour :
-signer les pétitions 
-alerter toutes vos connaissances ET les médias français/ anglais.

Je précise que nous parlons de 20.000 chiens à Bucarest... il est impossible de chiffrer le nombre de chiens actuellement en danger au niveau national.



*Le drame :
*
Le 2 septembre, un enfant est malheureusement décédé : Lonut et son frère étaient sous la garde de leur grand-mère qui les a laissés se promener en dehors du parc sans surveillance. Ils ont allés sur un terrain privé, par une clôture endommagée, où vivaient 6 chiens dans un bâtiment désaffecté nourris par le propriétaire. 
Selon le rapport de police, le jeune Lonut a été attaqué par un chien errant (un des 6 chiens donc), il est malheureusement décédé de ses blessures. Aucun détail n'est connu sur les circonstances de ce drame.

Malgré leur chagrin, cette famille a dénoncé la façon dont les autorités roumaines traitent le problème des chiens errants. 

*
La réponse :
*

Cela a donné l'excuse parfaite au gouvernement pour déclarer la guerre aux chiens errants et ainsi se remplir les poches avec l'argent public* plutôt que de l'utiliser en initiant un programme de stérilisation massive (qui serait plus efficace sur le long terme pour réduire le nombre de chiens errants). 
En ce moment même, les autorités roumaines locales et la population attrapent chaque chien errant de chaque village, chaque ville. Ils sont ensuite, empoisonnés, caillassés , battus à mort et même tués à l'arme blanche. 
Les chiennes enceintes, les chiots.... aucun chien n'est épargné.

Ces chiens meurent dans des conditions cruelles, ignobles et inimaginables. 

(* chaque chien attrapé/tué et incinéré rapporte 120 à la collectivité, c'est payé par les impôts locaux)


*MAJ 06.09.13 : Le référendum est annulé, les chiens seront tués* (pas sûre qu'on puisse parler "d'euthanasies") dès lundi.
*


*Pétition en allemand : * *http://www.change.org/petitions/nach-bukarest-gegen-den-beginn-der-tötung-der-straßenhunde

Pétition en anglais :  http://www.change.org/en-GB/petitions/president-traian-basecu-of-romania-stop-the-mass-slaughter-of-stray-dogs-in-romania?share_id=ErKBXCRsar&utm_campaign=autopubli  sh&utm_medium=facebook&utm_source=share_petition
*

Voici quelques photos de ces derniers jours  :

_Nous sommes en train d'essayer d'en avoir le plus possible  , malheureusement nous en avons besoin pour réveiller les médias et faire prendre conscience aux gens qu'il y a un massacre qui est en train d'avoir lieu.
_




Spoiler:  















Et parfois, il vaut mieux ne pas mettre de photos : 
"J ai vu des images avec un chien qui brûlé vivant "

SVP ...PITIEEE"



Du côté de la fondation Brigitte Bardot :
MUKITZA est déjà en contact avec la fondation, nous les avons alertés hier. Les nouvelles du jour :

"ils ont passé la journée à écrire une lettre au gouvernement roumain
ils préparent une emission pour passer ce soir sur antena 1 en roumanie"





- - - Mise à jour - - -
*
A partager le plus possible à tous vos contacts, sur FB, ici ....

Ils s'en prennent aussi au refuge privé !!!!!!! Donc nos chiens réservés pour la France sont aussi en danger.*

----------


## Pitchoun'

Pétition signée  ::

----------


## rafaela13

*Stray Dogs In Romania Must Be Euthanized, Says President Traian Basescu*=
"Les chiens errants de Roumanie doivent être euthanasiés"
Traian Basescu - Président de la Roumanie

http://www.huffingtonpost.com/2013/0...m_hp_ref=green

----------


## France34

Comme je l'ai déjà dit sur Rescue, il faudrait que quelqu'un qui connaisse un ou plusieurs membres du parlement européen les interpelle ! Brigitte BARDOT, Réha HUTIN, Michel DRUCKER et Dany SAVAL, Alain BOUGRAIN-DUBOURG pourrairent faire quelque chose s'ils voulaient,  faire passer des documentaires à la télé  mais...!!!.Quelle horreur !!! Que de barbares encore à l'époque où nous vivons!!!    ::  ::  ::

----------


## rafaela13

*On cherche aussi des assos en contact avec des refuges roumains ayant de la place chez eux....*

----------


## Titipa87

Quelle horreur ! Je diffuse , petite question : le refuge de Tamara est en Roumanie ?

----------


## leia63

Oui le refuge de Tamara est en roumanie et rien ne dit qu ils ne s en prendront pas aussi aux refuges.
La folie barbare de l homme n a aucune limite.
Par contre il faudrait ecrire aussi à l ambassadeur roumain en France non ?

----------


## rafaela13

Oui mais elle n'est pas à Bucarest, pour l'instant elle n'est pas encore touchée par cette "vague de violence et de haine" ....
Les refuges qu'on a en Roumanie : 
Anda 
Carmina
Tamara
(et avant la fourrière de Pascani où on rappatriait) 

On avait des chiens dehors par manque de place,,, aujourd'hui Prisca a été mis en pension, Brownie placé dans le refuge surchargé etCachou/rocky avait déjà disparu. Le problème c'est qu'ils s'en prennent à ce refuge...... donc au final....

----------


## rafaela13

:Smile: 

Lettre de Brigitte Bardot adressée au président de la Roumanie: 

*Roumanie : Non à l'euthanasie des chiens errants*

Dans une lettre ouverte adressée au Président de la Roumanie, Monsieur Traian Basescu, Brigitte Bardot dénonce le projet de décret qui prévoit l'extermination systématique de tous les chiens errants du pays.


"
Monsieur le Président,
Il y a quelques jours, un enfant de 4 ans, blessé par un chien, a succombé du manque de soins suite à ses blessures. Face à ce drame terrible, je tiens à exprimer mon infinie tristesse et mes pensées vont tout dabord à sa famille.
Mais je suis également extrêmement choquée dapprendre quune vengeance, qui na pas lieu dêtre, va sabattre sur tous les chiens de Roumanie, même les plus gentils.
Condamner ainsi à mort toute une espèce, comme le prévoit votre projet de décret, est totalement contraire aux lois et usages des pays civilisés membres de lUnion Européenne. Votre décision résonne comme un appel sanguinaire indigne dun homme politique chargé de prendre des décisions dans léquanimité et non pour gagner les suffrages dune partie de lopinion publique.
Depuis des décennies, ma Fondation essaie de travailler en Roumanie afin daméliorer la gestion des chiens errants. Situation résultant dune époque où les décisions expéditives et cruelles, comme celle que vous proposez, ont malheureusement fait leur preuve dinefficacité. Sans aucune aide du gouvernement mais avec des investissements importants, tant financiers que humains, des résultats positifs sont visibles, comme à Brasov. Il serait aberrant de mettre en péril tous les efforts entrepris par tant dassociations pour simplement calmer les esprits. Une loi doit bientôt être votée permettant de poursuivre dune manière encore plus systématique les contrôles et les stérilisations des chiens et ainsi réduire leur nombre. Ce sont des campagnes dadoption que vous devriez promouvoir pour que ces chiens de la rue aient une chance de sintégrer à la communauté et retrouver la vie de famille quils avaient avant davoir été jetés à la rue par vos prédécesseurs.
Je men remets à lintelligence et au bon sens du parti de la majorité pour faire passer une loi qui soit conforme aux exigences de lUnion Européenne dont votre pays fait maintenant partie, depuis 2007. Ai-je besoin de vous le rappeler."
*Brigitte Bardot
Présidente*
- See more at: http://www.fondationbrigittebardot.f....74HfVBRU.dpuf


http://www.fondationbrigittebardot.f...05_09_2013.PDF

----------


## France34

C'est une trés bonne idée d'écrire à l'ambassadeur de Roumanie en France ,LEIA63 ! Il faut bien commencer par quelqu'un ! ::

----------


## rafaela13

J'ai ENCORE des mauvaises nouvelles, je dois les mettre même si j'en suis désolée, je pense que c'est cuit....  ::   ::   ::  , ils vont tous être torturés jusqu'à ce qu'ils en crèvent  :: 




> la lettre de brigitte bardot est passé à la télévision là-bas, PARTAGEZ SVP!!!! les français doivent bouger, réveillez-vous pour les milliers de chiens qui vont être massacrés !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! 
> Le maire de Bucarest vient de le dire en direct :* lundi ils commencent a tuer les chiens !!!!* il faut que tout le monde appelle l'ambassade de roumanie en France, il faut faire péter leur standart et leur mail (secretariat@amb-roumanie.fr, 01 47 05 10 46 )
> !!!





> Le maire de Bucarest vient de le dire en direct après avoir passé la lettre de brigitte bardot à la tv là-bas : lundi ils commencent a tuer les chiens !!!!
> .il nous chie dessus, il chie sur l'europe en fait!!





> ls ont annulé le référundum, et la dsv est passé chez anda aujourd'hui pour lui demander 350 euros: € 50 pour la police locale parce qu'elle jurait et se battre avec les gens de la station de télévision et 300 euros de la DSV, parce que l'odeur et le bruit et le grand nombre d'animaux et parce qu'elle n'a pas l'autorisation d'avoir ce nombre de chiens



Merci d'essayer de contacter le plus de monde possible, je suis démunie et dégoûtée...  ::  je sais que certains roumains sont géniaux et souffrent de voir ça, il faut les aider !!!!!!!! et aider ces chiens qui sont simplement nés dans le mauvais pays..........

----------


## refletdasie

je me suis proposée comme FA pour un petit loulou là bas, ma demande n'a pas abouti.
voilà leur réponse: 
Beaucoup d'assos cherchent des FA effectivement ms ns ns suspendons les nouvelles FA pour le moment sauf pr les urgences et les chiots (ce n'est pas le cas d'Aristo). Nous ne pouvons plus nous permettre d'avoir de chiens en urgences car nous en avons déjà beaucoup et nos finances ne suivent plus. Certainement que vous serez une très bonne FA pour lui mais vu que nous n'avons jamais travaillé avec vous nous ne pouvons pas le savoir, d'où le fait d'avoir rejeté votre demande... Nous avons sûrement tort mais nous ne voulons plus prendre de risques... Cette décision n'a pas été simple à prendre je le précise.

j'ai pourtant fait mes preuves dans plusieurs associations en France et en Espagne en tant que FA... je prenais même les frais vétérinaires à ma charge... 
d'un coté on crie au massacre et de l'autre on laisse les chiens en danger... 
comment prouver que vous êtes capables si on ne vous laisse aucune chance de le prouver. c'est le monde à l'envers
je suis consternée et aussi dégoutée.
je suis FA dans une association de formation pour futur chien d'assistance (chien que je forme à une éducation bien spécifique)
pensez vous qu'on laisse à n'importe quel quidam le soin de former ce genre de chien...
malgré ça on ne sait pas si je serai une "bonne FA"
je m'y perds peut-être mais j'ai le sentiment dans cette affaire que le bien-être du chien passe après.

----------


## leia63

Peut être devez vous insister vu le changement de situation et le massacre programmé des chiens roumains.
Il est vrai que le sauvetage de Pascani a dû vider les finances de l association et qu ils prefèrent privilégier les adoptions plutôt que les fa sinon il n y a plus qu à mettre la clef sous la porte.
Mais si vous êtes prête à payer les frais vétérinaires cela change la donne je pense.

----------


## rafaela13

> je me suis proposée comme FA pour un petit loulou là bas, ma demande n'a pas abouti.
> voilà leur réponse: 
> Beaucoup d'assos cherchent des FA effectivement ms ns ns suspendons les nouvelles FA pour le moment sauf pr les urgences et les chiots (ce n'est pas le cas d'Aristo). Nous ne pouvons plus nous permettre d'avoir de chiens en urgences car nous en avons déjà beaucoup et nos finances ne suivent plus. Certainement que vous serez une très bonne FA pour lui mais vu que nous n'avons jamais travaillé avec vous nous ne pouvons pas le savoir, d'où le fait d'avoir rejeté votre demande... Nous avons sûrement tort mais nous ne voulons plus prendre de risques... Cette décision n'a pas été simple à prendre je le précise.
> 
> j'ai pourtant fait mes preuves dans plusieurs associations en France et en Espagne en tant que FA... je prenais même les frais vétérinaires à ma charge... 
> d'un coté on crie au massacre et de l'autre on laisse les chiens en danger... 
> comment prouver que vous êtes capables si on ne vous laisse aucune chance de le prouver. c'est le monde à l'envers
> je suis consternée et aussi dégoutée.
> je suis FA dans une association de formation pour futur chien d'assistance (chien que je forme à une éducation bien spécifique)
> ...


Je te reconnais grâce à la photo !! c'est pour ARISTO d'Anda qui avait la toux du chenil;
Justement tu t'es proposée hier soir de le prendre en FA en prenant en charge les frais vétos !!! ça change tout comme le dit si bien Leia63  (  :Smile:  )!! tu vas avoir des nouvelles très rapidement ! si ce n'est pas déjà fait. 


Je l'ai lu sur le forum donc je peux le dire ici aussi,suite au sauvetage des chiens de Pascani et vu que l'asso a 78 animaux en FA (!!!!!!!!), l'asso est financièrement dans le rouge.....
Il faut que des FA se proposent en disant que nous payons les frais vétos, c'est ce que j'ai fait pour Hope et si j'en prends un/une de chez Anda.... ça ira mieux quand il y aura eu des adoptions car 78 chiens/chats à l'adoption, je trouve ça beaucoup trop .... !!!!

----------


## rafaela13

Alors dans les photos spoiler de la première page, je viens de me rendre compte de quelque chose qui m'a glacé le sang et me donne la nausée.... les chiens étaient stérilisés......... ils avaient le "ear tag" (l'espèce de boucle d'oreilles pour bovins)...... sûrement que c'était des chiens protégés par une asso...... 
Ca me rend malade. 

Voilà un évènement FB en Anglais/ Français *à partager avec acharnement SVP, comme les pétitions  de la 1ère page.* Il faut qu'on fasse un tel scandale que les médias en parlent et qu'on les mette à genoux ces gros pourris : 

https://www.facebook.com/events/500666966693668/


*SVP parlez en autour de vous ! Même si ce ne sont pas des chiens français, on se doit de les sauver de la mort !!!!  


MERCI A TOUS*

----------


## Agnès HL

_"Malgré le chagrin, cette famille a dénoncé la façon dont les autorités roumaines traitent le problème des chiens errants"._ 

Les premiers concernés n'éprouvent a priori aucune haine vis-à-vis des chiens...
Quelles personnes admirables.

D'autres vont profiter de ce drame pour faire éclater leurs besoins malsains de torturer, tuer par plaisir .

Pétitions signées.

----------


## bb38

ptg signé,
par contre pourquoi n'y a t il pas une pétition française ?

----------


## INCALINE

Pétition signée. 
J'ai aussi transmis le lien à ma fille qui s'est rendue quelques jours à Bucarest pour ses études en début d'année. Au travers de tout ce qu'elle m'a raconté sur la misère animale dans ce pays, je pense qu'elle a surement croisé le chemin de certains de ces toutous qui ont déjà été exterminés ou qui vont bientôt l'être! C'est horrible...

----------


## Aponi26

*c'est horrible bon sang....quelle absurdité barbare! je pleure pour tous nos petits frères et soeurs de misère animale...
Pitié pour eux!* :: 
_et je suis si lasse de cette société humaine...
pauvres loups sacrifiés sur l'autel de la bétise et de la barbarie!_

*oui battons nous!* :: *

diffusons , alertons les médias...VIIITE!*

_qu'apprennent ces pauvres enfants de la manière d'aim__er et respecter les êtres vivants?
mais ou sommes nous? je vomis cette horreur..._ ::

----------


## rafaela13

> ptg signé,
> par contre pourquoi n'y a t il pas une pétition française ?


Je pense que l'idée est de faire le moins de pétitions possibles pour que ça fasse le plus de signatures possibles.. pour mon texte du début, j'ai repris les éléments (en plus détaillé car on avait nos propres infos) de la pétition anglaise. 

Merci à toutes / tous de signer  ::  !!! 



Le refuge d'Anda, a été contrôlé par la dsv (cf. mes anciens messages), ils veulent que la moitié du refuge soit vidé !! soit 70 chiens.... !!! une asso finlandaise prend 5/6 chiens la semaine prochaine....  


*encore une photo...*...
 Attention ce n'est pas choquant dans le sens où il n'y a pas de sang mais on voit beaucoup de chiens morts.


Spoiler:  










*Message de la présidente de Mukitza :
*
Ohanna m'a confirmé que dès lundi il y aurait à Bucarest non pas 10 attrapeurs de chiens et 3 camions comme d'habitude mais 60 hommes et 10 camions. La fourrière est déjà bondée et lorsqu'on a posé la question au directeur de la fourrière quant à savoir comment allaient être gérés les chiens, il a répondu ' je ne préfère pas le dire'...

La responsable de l'association Kaleidoscope a été entendue ce matin car elle demandait à ce que les chiens responsables de la mort de l'enfant ne soient pas tués.

----------


## leia63

Personnellement j ai écrit un courriel à l ambassade roumaine et tous mes contacts ont fait de même.
Il faut leur mettre le plus de pression possible, envoyer aussi des courriers à nos députés européens.
Adresse mail de l ambassade 
secretariat@amb-roumanie.fr
Je n ose imaginer l agonie de ces chiens...

----------


## leia63

Et l ambassade française en roumanie ne peut-elle pas protester officiellement devant cette barbarie?

----------


## rafaela13

::  je sais pas  :Frown: 

voilà un courrier type :
(+ Même courrier qui peut être envoyer à l'ambadasse roumaine de France : secretariat@amb-roumanie.fr )

OBJET: pour que la Roumanie ne légalise pas l'extermination des chiens errants.

À: 

procetatean@presidency.ro, victorponta2.0@gmail.com, ccr@ccr.ro, dacianaoctavia.sarbu@europarl.europa.eu, dacianasarbu@yahoo.com,drp@gov.ro,contact@sgg.ro, office@ansvsa.ro,amr@amr.ro, calin.chira@amr-bruxelles.eu,zgonea@cdep.ro, cabinet.presedinte@cdep.ro,marin.almajanu@cdep.ro, laurentiu.nistor@cdep.ro, bogdan.ciuca@cdep.ro, steluta.cataniciu@cdep.ro, ciprian.nica@cdep.ro, cp01@cdep.ro,cp02@cdep.ro, cp03@cdep.ro, cp04@cdep.ro, cp05@cdep.ro, cp06@cdep.ro, cp07@cdep.ro, cp08@cdep.ro, cp09@cdep.ro, cp10@cdep.ro,cp11@cdep.ro, cp12@cdep.ro, cp13@cdep.ro, cp14@cdep.ro, sorin@sorinoprescu.ro, director@aspa.ro, relatiicupublicul@aspa.ro

Monsieur le Président
Monsieur le Premier Ministre
Mesdames et Messieurs les Membres du Parlement roumain ,
Cher officiels roumains et européens ,

Nous, citoyens de Roumanie et de partout dans le monde, sommes consternés par l’appel lancé par le Président de la Roumanie le 4 septembre 2013, en direct à la télévision, demandant la légalisation de l'euthanasie massive des animaux errants, et demandons gentiment au Parlement roumain d'approuver le projet de loi 771/912/2007 , sous la forme approuvée par le Sénat roumain.

S'IL VOUS PLAÎT ne légalisez pas l ’euthanasie des animaux en bonne santé ...

Il est déjà bien connu, dans le monde entier, que la grande majorité des refuges publics pour les chiens errants sont en fait des camps de la mort, où les employés traitent les animaux de la manière la plus barbare, où les animaux meurent de faim et ne reçoivent pas d'aide médicale et, surtout, où les animaux sont tués sous le prétexte de maladies dites incurables.
Il est bien connu déjà dans le monde entier la façon dont l'euthanasie se pratique en Roumanie, bien qu'illégale maintenant.
Les chiens sont battus à mort par des chasseurs de chiens, sont électrocutés, reçoivent une injection de diluant pour peinture, d'eau, de vinaigre, les chiens sont affamés, jusqu'à s’entre-tuer ....
La Roumanie est devenue célèbre dans le monde entier pour la façon dont on y traite les animaux de manière barbare et sadique.

Nous considérons que l'euthanasie des animaux en bonne santé est une option barbare et inhumaine en contradiction totale avec la Convention du Conseil européen pour la protection des animaux de compagnie.
C'est inacceptable et cela va conduire à la dégradation totale de l'image de la Roumanie et du peuple roumain dans le monde entier.

Nous n'acceptons pas l'idée que l’adoption d'animaux provenant de refuges gérés par l'État se fasse sur la base de l'approbation écrite du voisin d'à côté, ou des associations de locataires, parce que ces exigences sont en fait une violation des droits constitutionnels, une intrusion dans la vie privée , et également la violation du droit de propriété.
Elles ne sont imposées nulle part ailleurs dans le monde.

Nous demandons à la Commission judiciaire et à la Commission de l'administration publique de rejeter l'euthanasie des animaux en bonne santé et tous les autres amendements qui peuvent être prouvés inconstitutionnels.
Car une loi nationale doit être appliquée de la même manière dans l'ensemble du pays et doit respecter les Droits Constitutionnels et les Droits de l'Homme tel que stipulé dans la Constitution Roumaine et de la Déclaration Universelle des Droits de l'Homme, et doit refléter le degré de progrès moral d'une nation par la façon dont les animaux sont traités.

Notre démarche en Roumanie sera vue dans le monde en fonction de cette loi très importante.

S'IL VOUS PLAÎT adoptez la loi en la forme approuvée par le Sénat roumain.

S'IL VOUS PLAÎT n'approuvez pas l'extermination de ces animaux

S'IL VOUS PLAÎT ne contribuez pas à l’horrible image qu'a la Roumanie dans le monde :"Le Pays de la Mort pour les animaux ».

Sincèrement, [Votre nom]

----------


## isabelle75

bonjour,  bizarre on entendait pas d'attaques de chiens sur les humains et voilà que d'un seul coup ils veulent tous les tuer, je pense que cela devait déjà leur trotter dans la tete depuis un petit moment ils devaient chercher le moindre problème pour mettre tout çà en action, c'est bien triste pour cet enfant et sa famille qui le pleure mais que c'est-il réellement passé ? pour ma part je vais boycotter leur produit tout comme le font des personnes pour l'Espagne !!! Michel Drucker a adopté récemment une petite chienne qui venait de Iasi et il a expliqué lors d'une émission que son grand père était originaire d'un village d'à coté de Iasi, il est donc doublement concerné par le martyr de ces chiens, il faudrait qu'il puisse intervenir au coté de B. Bardot cela aurait plus d'impact ! parmi les sportifs roumains qui vivent en France il serait bien aussi de les informer par le réseau des clubs sportifs plus il y aura de gens célèbres à intervenir mieux çà sera il y a certainement d'autres personnalités à informer en URGENCE !!! et Mickey ROURKE l'acteur américain qui devait construire un refuge la bàs s'il pouvait etre informer ce serait encore un plus car il a certainement beaucoup de connaissance !

----------


## bb38

Merci pour l'explication de la pétition,
J'envoie de suite le mail.
Merci, en espérant que ça fasse quelque chose.

----------


## Koka

http://archeternite.forumactif.org/t...ns-de-roumanie
_
"Les circonstances de la mort de petit Ionut ne sont peut-être pas du tout celles que les autorités voudraient vous faire croire ...
Ionut est le nom du petit garçon de quatre ans qui a vraisemblablement été tué par des chiens errants après que lui et son frère de 6 ans, égarés loin de leur grand-mère qui les attendaient dans le parc LEI, à Bucarest.
Il est dit que la grand-mère a quitté les garçons sans surveillance pendant environ 45 minutes ...

Le corps sans vie du petit Ionut a été retrouvé à 1,5 km du parc, dans une propriété privée clôturée et il a été dit que le petit garçon avait été tué par des chiens errants.
Mais ce n'était peut-être pas des chiens qui ont tué le garçon ...

Un journaliste et son équipe ont refait le chemin que Ionut est censé avoir pris quand il a quitté le parc. 

Déjà la première partie de la "voie possible" a été très difficile pour un adulte et il leur a fallu plus d'une heure jusqu'à ce qu'ils débarquent en face d'une très haute clôture qui les séparait de l'endroit où le petit garçon avait été retrouvé. 

Selon le journaliste, l'enfant n'aurait eu aucune chance de marcher dans cette voie jusqu'à la fin et même atteindre la clôture. 

Et: pourquoi un enfant le ferait?

S'il a fallu à un adulte plus d'1 heure de marche, un enfant aurait besoin d'encore plus de temps, mais nous allons simplement supposer que les deux enfants ont vraiment réussi à atteindre l'endroit où Ionut a été retrouvé plus tard dans un délai d'une heure .... Ionut est attaquée par des chiens errants, son frère court vers sa grand-mère. Il aurait fallu au moins 2 heures seulement pour faire les 2 façons. 

Mais il est dit que la grand-mère les a laissés sans surveillance pendant environ 45 minutes ...


Selon le journaliste, le coroner avait trouvé Ionut dans la cour avec le pantalon baissé ... et, selon le journaliste, la seule explication semble être que le petit garçon avait été pris, peut-être même violé puis jeté par dessus la clôture dans la cour où son corps sans vie avait été découvert plus tard après des chiens affamés avaient commencé à se nourrir sur lui...


Selon ce rapport, et différents autres déclarations, il semble que les députés, l'ASPA, la police, et la criminalistique protègent un pédophile dangereux et meurtrier ...

Dans la toute première déclaration de Bucarest ISU porte-parole Daniel Vasile, a déclaré que «C'est un endroit difficile d'accès, il y a quelques explications au sujet de cette histoire."
Il y avait également un officier de police qui a dit qu'il aurait été impossible pour un enfant de passer une telle haute clôture sauf si l'enfant avait été levée ou jeté au dessus ...
Les circonstances de la mort de Ionut sont plutôt étranges et soulèvent de nombreuses questions. Cependant, il y a des hypothèses qui sont soutenus par les déclarations de ceux qui sont arrivés sur les lieux, des déclarations qui n'ont pas été répétés et mémorisés.

Etc etc etc..."

_Plus de détails, ici_ :_ https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?f...e=1&permPage=1

----------


## rafaela13

ah merci l'arche d'éternité de venir sur ce post  ::  il faut qu'on se regroupe...... Vous en êtes où de votre côté ? 
L'une des responsables a appelé la commission européenne,,,,





> _ils sont au courant, ils n'ont aucun pouvoir sur la politique interne à ce sujet, la roumanie est souveraine dans son propre pays :-(( ils me conseillent de faire du bruit dans chaque pays, presse etc.._

----------


## Koka

> ah merci l'arche d'éternité de venir sur ce post  il faut qu'on se regroupe...... Vous en êtes où de votre côté ?


Je ne suis que membre du forum de l'arche.  :Smile: 
Apparemment, tout le monde signe les pétitions et envoient un max d'emails. Les membres de l'asso ont peur pour les chiens des refuges aussi...
Une des personnes de l'équipe de l'Arche prépare un courrier adressé au président de la République française et va aussi recueillir des signatures électroniques pour une pétition, ainsi qu'avertir les médias (radio, tv,...). Diffusion massive ensuite !

----------


## rafaela13

> Je ne suis que membre du forum de l'arche. 
> Apparemment, tout le monde signe les pétitions et envoient un max d'emails. Les membres de l'asso ont peur pour les chiens des refuges aussi...
> Une des personnes de l'équipe de l'Arche prépare un courrier adressé au président de la République française et va aussi recueillir des signatures électroniques pour une pétition, ainsi qu'avertir les médias (radio, tv,...). Diffusion massive ensuite !


Tu veux pas demander à la responsable qui s'en occupe de nous donner son email que je lui donne l'email de nos responsables qui s'en occupe ? elle aussi contacte beaucoup de gens, elles pourraient s'aider plutôt que galérer chacune de leur côté. 
Je demande aussi le email de Sabine.

----------


## Achkanonix17

Bonsoir!

Effectivement, l'association l'Arche d'Eternite essaye d'agir également. Plus on est nombreux, mieux c'est!
Une équipe de bénévoles est sur place ce weekend en Roumanie, nous aurons des  nouvelles très prochainement sur ce qu'il se passe là-bas actuellement. Mais cela semble déjà bien noir... Nous avons egalement peur pour les refuges que nous soutenons. On pense tous à nos protégés, et bien sûr, leurs compagnons d'infortune, qui eux, n'ont pas la chance d'être en sécurité.

Comme le dit Moka, notre secrétaire rédige actuellement une lettre pour Mr le Président, nous allons essayer de contacter les médias. 

On se tient au courant, il faut tous rester soudé et fort durant ces jours noirs!!

Diane
Responsable d'adoptions Arche d'Eternité

----------


## rafaela13

> Bonsoir!
> 
> Effectivement, l'association l'Arche d'Eternite essaye d'agir également. Plus on est nombreux, mieux c'est!
> Une équipe de bénévoles est sur place ce weekend en Roumanie, nous aurons des  nouvelles très prochainement sur ce qu'il se passe là-bas actuellement. Mais cela semble déjà bien noir... Nous avons egalement peur pour les refuges que nous soutenons. On pense tous à nos protégés, et bien sûr, leurs compagnons d'infortune, qui eux, n'ont pas la chance d'être en sécurité.
> 
> Comme le dit Moka, notre secrétaire rédige actuellement une lettre pour Mr le Président, nous allons essayer de contacter les médias. 
> 
> On se tient au courant, il faut tous rester soudé et fort durant ces jours noirs!!
> 
> ...


OK, on attend le retour des bénévoles  :: 
J'ai demandé le mail à notre responsable (d'un des refuges et qui a eu la nouvelle en premier et qui, du coup, s'en occupe), je te le transmets à toi Achkanonix17?

Ou peut-être par FB ? c'est sûrement plus rapide pour communiquer !

----------


## Achkanonix17

Voici le mail de Cindie: cindie93@hotmail.fr

Cela peut peut etre vous aider egalement:

"Si cela peut t'aider voici ce que la commission européenne a répondu à Sabine Ricard  !?

[FONT='lucida grande', tahoma, verdana, arial, sans-serif]*Sabine Ricard*[/FONT]
[FONT='lucida grande', tahoma, verdana, arial, sans-serif]la lettre et réponse de la commission européenne: 

Madame,

Merci pour votre appel. Comme convenu, nous vous transmettons les informations par écrit.


En  ce qui concerne les questions que vous soulevez, nous vous référons à  la réponse suivante fournie par la direction générale de la santé et des  consommateurs de la Commission européenne:
"La Commission attache  une grande importance au bien-être des animaux. Les animaux sont  reconnus comme êtres sensibles, et les institutions européennes sont  tenues de prendre en considération leur bien-être lorsqu'elles formulent  et mettent en uvre la législation de l'UE."

Cela dit, les  institutions européennes ne peuvent pas dépasser les compétences qui  leur sont conférées par les traités. Leur pouvoir d'action pour  améliorer le bien-être des animaux s'étend seulement aux domaines  d'action couverts par les traités, comme l'agriculture ou le marché  intérieur. Pour de l'information sur le bien-être animal et sur les  activités couvertes par notre législation, vous pouvez consulter la page  suivante (page disponible uniquement en anglais):
http://ec.europa.eu/food/animal/index_en.htm


Le  Conseil de l'Union européenne a aussi publié une résolution qui indique  un certain nombre de problèmes potentiels liés au bien-être des chiens  et des chats (disponible uniquement en anglais) :
http://www.consilium.europa.eu/uedoc...ult/118076.pdf


La  Commission, dans le cadre de sa seconde stratégie pour la protection et  le bien-être des animaux, peut considérer produire une étude sur le  bien-être des chiens et des chats dans l'UE pour identifier quelles  actions futures pourraient être prises au niveau de l'UE. Cette  stratégie peut être consultée ici :
http://ec.europa.eu/food/animal/welf...ionplan_fr.htm


La  Commission comprend vos préoccupations, et par exemple, a déjà pris  l'initiative de soutenir le développement et l'adoption de lignes  directrices pour le contrôle de populations de chiens errants par  l'Organisation Mondiale de la Santé Animale (OIE). Ces lignes  directrices (http://www.oie.int/fr/normes-interna...itre_1.7.7.htm)  ont été adoptées par les 175 pays membres de l'IOIE dans la session  générale de mai 2009. C'est maintenant à chaque pays membre de l'OIE de  mettre en uvre ces lignes directrices en fonction de son contexte  national ou régional.


Le Conseil de l'Europe (une  organisation européenne, mais pas liée à l'UE), est responsable pour la  Convention européenne pour la protection des animaux de compagnie (http://conventions.coe.int/Treaty/FR...s/Html/125.htm),  qui met en pratique certains principes de base pour la protection des  animaux. Il pourrait aussi vous fournir certains contacts utiles.

Le Conseil de l'Europe a son site ici :
http://hub.coe.int/fr/


En  tout cas, la Commission européenne a soutenu activement le travail de  l'organisation mondiale de la santé animale (OIE) pour développer des  lignes directrices spécifiques pour le contrôle des populations de  chiens errants et pour promouvoir leur mise en place.

De plus,  dans le contexte de l'évaluation de la politique de l'UE en matière de  protection animale, la Commission a mandaté un consultant externe pour  évaluer les différents aspects du bien-être animal, dont les chiens. Les  résultats et un résumé de cette évaluation sont disponibles sur le site  suivant :
http://www.eupaw.eu/


La  question du bien-être des chiens et des chats a récemment été soulevée  par le Conseil de l'UE. Le problème des chiens errants, des abris et  autres traitements (comme la capture, la neutralisation, « re-homing ») a  été mentionné dans cette discussion. Le Conseil a demandé a la  Commission de « développer, si nécessaire, et en coordination avec les  États membres des actions appropriées pour promouvoir et soutenir  l'éducation sur la propriété responsable de chiens et de chats, ainsi  que de soutenir des campagnes d'information nationales sur l'impact  négatif des interventions chirurgicales non-curatives sur le bien être  des chiens et des chats ». Vous pouvez consulter les conclusion du  Conseil du 29 novembre 2010 sur le bien-être des chiens et de chats :
http://register.consilium.europa.eu/...1re02.fr10.pdf


Enfin, la Commission coopère avec d'autres organisations pour le développement du site 'carodog' (http://www.carodog.eu/index.php)  qui sera un système d'information pour les connaissances en matière de  gestion des populations canines, dans le but d'encourager la propriété  responsable.


Nous espérons que ces informations vous seront utiles et restons à votre disposition pour toute question complémentaire.


Meilleures salutations,

Centre de contact EUROPE DIRECT
http://europa.eu/ - Le chemin le plus court vers l'UE!

Année européenne des citoyens 2013
L'enjeu, c'est L'EUROPE, il s'agit de VOUS - Participez au DEBAT !
http://europa.eu/citizens-2013/fr/home

Clause de non-responsabilité
Nous vous prions de noter que les informations fournies par EUROPE DIRECT ne sont pas juridiquement contraignant.


Nous  souhaitons vous poser 4 questions sur linformation fournie par Europe  Direct. Il ne vous faudra que 3 minutes pour répondre à ce sondage.

--------------------------------------------------
Date: Friday, 06/09/2013 19:26:47
From: "N/A N/A" 
Subject: [Case_ID: 794360 / 9934097] Phone call"[/FONT]

Ils disent qu'ils ne peuvent pas intervenir hors des  traites, dont l'agriculture fait partie. Et sur agriculture.gouv.frils  disent que c'est eux qui couvrent les chiens errants. Donc la réponse de  la commission européenne n'est pas clair.

----------


## Achkanonix17

Mon fb : https://www.facebook.com/achka.nonix?ref=tn_tnmn

Ce sera plus simple pour communiquer, j'ai un peu de mal avec ce forum!  :: 

- - - Mise à jour - - -

Nous avons lu une réponse envoyée par la commission européenne.
Ils  disent qu'ils ne peuvent pas intervenir hors des traites, dont  l'agriculture fait partie. Et sur agriculture.gouv.frils disent que  c'est eux qui couvrent les chiens errants. Donc la réponse de la  commission européenne n'est pas claire. Il faut creuser de ce côté la!

Je vous joins la lettre-réponse.

----------


## rafaela13

> Mon fb : https://www.facebook.com/achka.nonix?ref=tn_tnmn
> 
> Ce sera plus simple pour communiquer, j'ai un peu de mal avec ce forum! 
> 
> - - - Mise à jour - - -
> 
> Nous avons lu une réponse envoyée par la commission européenne.
> Ils  disent qu'ils ne peuvent pas intervenir hors des traites, dont  l'agriculture fait partie. Et sur agriculture.gouv.frils disent que  c'est eux qui couvrent les chiens errants. Donc la réponse de la  commission européenne n'est pas claire. Il faut creuser de ce côté la!
> 
> Je vous joins la lettre-réponse.


on a eu aussi  :Frown:  
je la mets t'inquiète, tu me diras si c'est la même !!!

je la mets en spoiler car c'est long 



Spoiler:  




Madame,
Merci pour votre appel. Comme convenu, nous vous transmettons les informations par écrit.


En ce qui concerne les questions que vous soulevez, nous vous référons à la réponse suivante fournie par la direction générale de la santé et des consommateurs de la Commission européenne:
"La Commission attache une grande importance au bien-être des animaux. Les animaux sont reconnus comme êtres sensibles, et les institutions européennes sont tenues de prendre en considération leur bien-être lorsqu'elles formulent et mettent en uvre la législation de l'UE."

Cela dit, les institutions européennes ne peuvent pas dépasser les compétences qui leur sont conférées par les traités. Leur pouvoir d'action pour améliorer le bien-être des animaux s'étend seulement aux domaines d'action couverts par les traités, comme l'agriculture ou le marché intérieur. Pour de l'information sur le bien-être animal et sur les activités couvertes par notre législation, vous pouvez consulter la page suivante (page disponible uniquement en anglais):
http://ec.europa.eu/food/animal/index_en.htm


Le Conseil de l'Union européenne a aussi publié une résolution qui indique un certain nombre de problèmes potentiels liés au bien-être des chiens et des chats (disponible uniquement en anglais) :
http://www.consilium.europa.eu/uedoc...ult/118076.pdf


La Commission, dans le cadre de sa seconde stratégie pour la protection et le bien-être des animaux, peut considérer produire une étude sur le bien-être des chiens et des chats dans l'UE pour identifier quelles actions futures pourraient être prises au niveau de l'UE. Cette stratégie peut être consultée ici :
http://ec.europa.eu/food/animal/welf...ionplan_fr.htm


La Commission comprend vos préoccupations, et par exemple, a déjà pris l'initiative de soutenir le développement et l'adoption de lignes directrices pour le contrôle de populations de chiens errants par l'Organisation Mondiale de la Santé Animale (OIE). Ces lignes directrices (http://www.oie.int/fr/normes-interna...itre_1.7.7.htm) ont été adoptées par les 175 pays membres de l'IOIE dans la session générale de mai 2009. C'est maintenant à chaque pays membre de l'OIE de mettre en uvre ces lignes directrices en fonction de son contexte national ou régional.


Le Conseil de l'Europe (une organisation européenne, mais pas liée à l'UE), est responsable pour la Convention européenne pour la protection des animaux de compagnie (http://conventions.coe.int/Treaty/FR...s/Html/125.htm), qui met en pratique certains principes de base pour la protection des animaux. Il pourrait aussi vous fournir certains contacts utiles.

Le Conseil de l'Europe a son site ici :
http://hub.coe.int/fr/


En tout cas, la Commission européenne a soutenu activement le travail de l'organisation mondiale de la santé animale (OIE) pour développer des lignes directrices spécifiques pour le contrôle des populations de chiens errants et pour promouvoir leur mise en place.

De plus, dans le contexte de l'évaluation de la politique de l'UE en matière de protection animale, la Commission a mandaté un consultant externe pour évaluer les différents aspects du bien-être animal, dont les chiens. Les résultats et un résumé de cette évaluation sont disponibles sur le site suivant :
http://www.eupaw.eu


La question du bien-être des chiens et des chats a récemment été soulevée par le Conseil de l'UE. Le problème des chiens errants, des abris et autres traitements (comme la capture, la neutralisation, « re-homing ») a été mentionné dans cette discussion. Le Conseil a demandé a la Commission de « développer, si nécessaire, et en coordination avec les États membres des actions appropriées pour promouvoir et soutenir l'éducation sur la propriété responsable de chiens et de chats, ainsi que de soutenir des campagnes d'information nationales sur l'impact négatif des interventions chirurgicales non-curatives sur le bien être des chiens et des chats ». Vous pouvez consulter les conclusion du Conseil du 29 novembre 2010 sur le bien-être des chiens et de chats :
http://register.consilium.europa.eu/...1re02.fr10.pdf


Enfin, la Commission coopère avec d'autres organisations pour le développement du site 'carodog' (http://www.carodog.eu/index.php) qui sera un système d'information pour les connaissances en matière de gestion des populations canines, dans le but d'encourager la propriété responsable.


Nous espérons que ces informations vous seront utiles et restons à votre disposition pour toute question complémentaire.


Meilleures salutations,

Centre de contact EUROPE DIRECT
http://europa.eu - Le chemin le plus court vers l'UE!

Année européenne des citoyens 2013
L'enjeu, c'est L'EUROPE, il s'agit de VOUS - Participez au DEBAT !
http://europa.eu/citizens-2013/fr/home

Clause de non-responsabilité
Nous vous prions de noter que les informations fournies par EUROPE DIRECT ne sont pas juridiquement contraignant.


Nous souhaitons vous poser 4 questions sur linformation fournie par Europe Direct. Il ne vous faudra que 3 minutes pour répondre à ce sondage.

--------------------------------------------------
Date: Friday, 06/09/2013 19:26:47
From: "N/A N/A" 
Subject: [Case_ID: 794360 / 9934097] Phone call
--------------------------------------------------

----------


## France34

A moins que je ne me trompe, j'ai entendu dire que la Roumanie recevait du parlement européeen une certaine somme pour faire stériliser les animaux errants . Peut-être fait-elle comme pour les roms : il lui ait octroyé 20millions d'euros pour en faire bénéficier les roms, mais les dirigeants de ce pays se les mettent dans la poche!  Ils doivent faire de même pour l'indemnité pour faire stériliser les animaux !!! A mon avis, le parlement européen a le pouvoir d'interdire ce massacre : encore faut-il s'adresser aux bonnes personnes ! C'est bien d'interpeller le Président de la République Française : peut-être peut-il agir par l'intermédiaire de son ministre des affaires étrangères ou par l'ambassadeur de France en Roumanie ! Les personnes qui le peuvent pourraient aussi manifester devant l'ambassade de Roumanie en France !

----------


## ODILE38

Une pétition est en ligne sur facebook !

----------


## Achkanonix17

Il y a un vote ici
http://referendumcaini.stirileprotv.ro/

Il faut voter NU....

plus de 60% sont pour l'euthanasie....

Partager au maximum...

----------


## Lysianne93

J'ai voté, signé et partagé tout ce que j'ai trouvée, mais ça semble si peu devant un tel massacre

----------


## rafaela13

idem et je partage.... j'ai peur que même si les autorités reculent, la population les tue quand même.


Pour les nouvelles, nous lançons un appel aux dons pour rapatrier des toutous par camion. Déjà pour vider un peu le refuge d'Anda (qui doit trouver une solution pour 70 chiens) et pour faire de la place au refuge de Carmina afin qu'elle puisse en récupérer !!! 
Cela coûterait 1500 (avec prêt d'un camion qu'il faut qu'on trouve).
Nous avons déjà 200 donc il manque 1300  ::  
merci d'avance  :: 
Les hôtesses qui font voyager les toutous ne seront pas assez disponibles et ça prendrait trop de temps....  :Frown:

----------


## rafaela13

Appel aux dons pour aider mukitza : http://www.rescue-forum.com/sos-appe...5/#post1916358

merci pour eux  ::

----------


## rafaela13

et les mauvaises nouvelles continuent.....

*Le refuge d'ANDA doit VIDER et TOUS LES CHIENS DOIVENT PARTIR.... 140 chiens...... 
Anda est dans tous ces états, elle est complètement perdue et ne sait pas quoi faire... 


*Ils s'acharnent ces malades.

----------


## ODILE38

je t'envoie quelque chose dés lundi ,le maximum de ce que le peux faire!

----------


## Achkanonix17

C'est pas possible...

Ou se trouve le refuge d'Anda? est elle proprietaire de son terrain?

----------


## rafaela13

> C'est pas possible...
> 
> Ou se trouve le refuge d'Anda? est elle proprietaire de son terrain?


J'ai demandé,j'attends la réponse, en fait elle doit le vider entièrement et non le "fermer" .... elle essaie de voir pour essayer de trouver un terrain à acheter et essayer de les mettre mais elle pense que la police/dsv lui cherchera encore des poux et de toute façon, elle ne pourrait pas prendre tous les chiens  :Frown: 

Je pense donc qu'elle n'est pas propriétaire du terrain...
Le refuge est à Bucarest.

----------


## Achkanonix17

Quelles raisons lui ont donné les "autorités" pour qu'elle le vide??

Ca fait peur pour les autres refuges... 

En sais tu plus sur ces contrôles?

----------


## rafaela13

Je te dis dès qu'on en sait plus. Elle a juste dit la nouvelle et est partie. 
Par contre, ça faisait un moment qu'il y avait des problèmes : trop de chiens, très petit refuge, des voisins qui se plaignaient et qui menaçaient Anda.... 
Le terrain appartient à son ex-mari.

----------


## rafaela13

Dans les rues de Roumanie cette semaine :

Spoiler:  









- - - Mise à jour - - -

http://www.change.org/petitions/roma...lization#share

http://www.change.org/petitions/e-u-...-romania#share

----------


## lyloo56

J'ai vu sur une page FB qu'une asso se propose de prendre deux ou trois chiens sous son couvert.
Peut être voir avec eux rapidement ?

----------


## rafaela13

> J'ai vu sur une page FB qu'une asso se propose de prendre deux ou trois chiens sous son couvert.
> Peut être voir avec eux rapidement ?


Tu l'as vu où  :Smile:  ?  merci, c'est une super idée.

----------


## lyloo56

https://www.facebook.com/events/5006...ent_mall_reply

Charly Le Blanc à répondu.

*Aline Duarte
**Bonjour,
 Je suis l'une des responsables d'une association de protection animale  dans le Jura (39). Est ce que quelqu'un aurait un numéro où joindre  quelqu'un sur place qui pourrait m'aider à faire les demarches de  rapatriement d'un ou deux chiens vers la France ? Nous avons possibilité  de les prendre en charge . 
 Merci d'avance !

*Charly Le Blanc Vous pouvez me joindre au 06 ..... pour en discuter.

----------


## Doglover

> Dans les rues de Roumanie cette semaine :
> 
> Spoiler:  
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Mais qui a massacré ces chiens sur la photo, des particuliers comme le petit chiot brulé vif ?

Comment peut-on espérer influencer les autorités quand les citoyens sont en train de faire ça sans aucune punition ?

Mais où on va là ?

----------


## lyloo56

Mobilisez vous toute la journée !!!

Je vais chercher ma petite puce et ses copains de galère ce soir et j'ai tellement peur que des tarés s'en prennent aux filles là bas...
Une grosse angoisse pour la journée :'(

----------


## leia63

Est ce possible de faire un post avec tous les loulous d'Anda à l'adoption puisque tous en survie?
Ce serait plus visible.
Idem pour Mukitza, les regrouper et qu'on puisse les voir facilement.
Enfin c'est juste une idée.

----------


## rafaela13

> *Est ce possible de faire un post avec tous les loulous d'Anda à l'adoption puisque tous en survie?
> Ce serait plus visible.*
> Idem pour Mukitza, les regrouper et qu'on puisse les voir facilement.
> Enfin c'est juste une idée.


Van-do le prépare justement  :Smile:   ::  
Elle va faire la liste des chiens prêts à partir  de chez Anda et ensuite de chez Carmina (pour faire la place pour les chiens errants).


La majorité des chiens d'Anda sont déjà prêts à partir... donc si vous avez un petit peu de place, dîtes le moi en MP qu'on cherche un toutou pour vous (en attendant le post).
Il reste encore des femelles de petite taille par ex.

----------


## ODILE38

petite taille: entre 5et 7 kg ?

----------


## rafaela13

Entre 5 & 10. Je viens de voir sur le FB de Sabine (la responsable du refuge d'Anda), qu'il y a une femelle de 6 kilos ( https://www.facebook.com/SabineRicar...9897999&type=3), il reste un chiot femelle. Il y a aussi Suzie, que je trouve magnifique personnellement, elle pèse 10 kilos ( http://associationmukitza.forums-act...ighlight=suzie)
Pour Van-Do, elle va faire le récap et ensuite je ferai un post ici, même si je sais pas bien où pour l'heure !  :Smile:  sûrement dans les SOS... ou dans les adoptions *?*

----------


## rafaela13

Je pense que c'est en cours. je mettrai les liens ici bien sûr.
voici la femelle de 6 kilos : http://associationmukitza.forums-act...highlight=kiky ....

- - - Mise à jour - - -

et des chiots aussi dispo (par ex : http://associationmukitza.forums-act...juil-2013-anda )

----------


## rafaela13

A défaut du post sur le forum, il y a ce lien FB pour la diffusion : 

https://www.facebook.com/media/set/?...5647435&type=1

Dans les résa FA, il y a suri (dans le 63) , lisa (dans le 84) , linda (dans le 13), daddy (dans le 88), sweet princess (dans le 28) --> TOUS CES CHIENS SONT ADOPTABLES, un adoptant est toujours prioritaire sur une FA. Nous prendrions par une autre toutou de chez Anda si notre FA trouve une famille !

----------


## vicky-bolduc

Je suis inscrite sur 2 sites de pétitions internationales sur lequel je reçois de nombreuses pétitions. Voici le lien de AVAAZ où tout lecteur peut lancer sa propre pétition.
Si quelqu'un  *qui connaisse bien le sujet* pouvait faire un texte *court* mais *percutant*, rappelant l'histoire en bref et formulant la demande d'arrêter immédiatement le massacre, vous pouvez lancer votre propre pétition sur AVAAZ et la poster ici et ailleurs; sur Internet , les retombées sont rapides et efficaces.

Accueil : http://avaaz.org/fr/

      Lancer une pétition : http://www.avaaz.org/fr/petition/?hp

 ::

----------


## France34

TTITIPA87 , puisque vous connaissez une juriste , que pense -t-elle de tous ces textes de la Commission européenne et du Conseil européen cités plus haut ? Peut-on en tirer un moyen d'agir efficacement  pour stopper ce massacre ?

----------


## Achkanonix17

Lettre adressée au Président de la République.
Signer, et partager svp!

Il ne faut surtout pas baisser les bras!

http://www.avaaz.org/fr/petition/Le_...n_Europe/?pv=1

----------


## Pitchoun'

Signée !

----------


## mer064

Vicky, avaaz fonctionne très bien, je reçois toutes les alertes et c'est un site très sérieux
Il faut tout faire pour éviter une telle massacre!
j'envois un don dès ce soir...je suis très triste et pourtant je ne regarde pas le photos...je ne supporte plus la souffrance...

----------


## momo

Signée.

----------


## brownie

Signée où en est on pour le camion de rapatriement ?

----------


## rafaela13

> Signée où en est on pour le camion de rapatriement ?


pour mukitza, pour l'instant pas encore organisé ! il faut que les chiens soient réservés car les fa de l'asso sont pratiquement toutes au complet. 

pétition signée et je partage

@Achkanonix17  , alors ce retour de Roumanie ? Tu as un compte-rendu déjà?           :: 

- - - Mise à jour - - -

d'ailleurs j'ai pas mis le lien des chiens prêts à partir : 
http://www.rescue-forum.com/adoption...is-help-97508/

----------


## ginette

signée...........

----------


## Am Stram Gram

Message reçu en mp sur facebook:




> *Annie Hoffmann*Bonjour
> 
> 
> 
> je  me permet de vous écrire suite a votre annonce pour les 140 chiens a  sauver de Roumanie , si besoin je peut prendre un ou deux chiots en  famille d'accueil .  cordialement Annie


Vous devriez essayer de garder ce post pour les messages et infos importantes. Là partis comme c'est, ce post va finir a 30 pages de blabla, plus personne ne suivra.

----------


## rafaela13

> Message reçu en mp sur facebook:
> 
> 
> 
> Vous devriez essayer de garder ce post pour les messages et infos importantes. Là partis comme c'est, ce post va finir a 30 pages de blabla, plus personne ne suivra.


Est-ce que tu pourrais ce lien ? il y a ONYX et/ ou SOPHIE qui correspondent 
http://www.rescue-forum.com/adoption...is-help-97508/

Merci  ::

----------


## lyloo56

La situation en Roumanie aujourd'hui ? Le massacre a t-il commencé ?

----------


## rafaela13

> La situation en Roumanie aujourd'hui ? Le massacre a t-il commencé ?



OUI....


*NOUVELLES DE CARMINA :


**C'est un désastre ici, ce matin j'ai récupéré des chiens qui vivaient dans ma rue et je les ai mis dans un refuge privé, je paie leurs pensions. C'est pourquoi j'ai besoin de paddocks libres très vites, pour pouvoir les rapatrier dans mon refuge. Je dois sauver tous les chiens que je peux, car les attrapeurs de chiens ont commencé à capturer et tuer tous les chiens de Bucharest. Je suis dévastée et je n'ai pas pu dormir de la nuit."
*

----------


## isabelle75

pour la manif de demain, personne n'a rien indiqué sur ce post ?

----------


## Am Stram Gram

> *Mardi  aura lieu à Bucarest, à la Chambre des Députés, le débat de la loi  concernant l'euthanasie des chiens, à l'initiative du Président Traian  Basescu.
>  > A cette occasion, toutes les personnes qui veulent  exprimer leur opposition au massacre des chiens de Roumanie peuvent  venir se rassembler avec nous devant l'Ambassade de Roumanie à Paris, 5,  rue de l'Exposition, 75007 Paris.
>  Le rassemblement se fera mardi 10 pendant l'heure de midi (12-14 h). L'ambassade ferme au public à 14h.
>  Nous pouvons également nous rendre devant l'Office du Tourisme de Roumanie 7, rue Gaillon 75002 PARIS
>  Nous n'aurons pas d'autorisation de la Préfecture de Police (avoir ses papiers d'identité sur soi).
>  Ce sera un rassemblement libre de toute organisation, pacifique et  calme de personnes responsables, avec pancartes et slogans ne portant  pas atteinte à la dignité des individus.*


Asso Charly le blanc

----------


## France34

Merci TITIPA; en attendant je signe toutes les pétitions et je vais envoyer un don à MUKITZA.

----------


## leia63

Merci à tous ceux qui pourront se rejoindre aujourd hui entre midi et 14 h devant l ambassade de roumanie
5 rue de l'exposition
75007 PARIS
pour protester contre ces massacres ignobles!

----------


## rafaela13

*
LES NOUVELLES : 
Les députés roumains ont voté :

266 votes en faveur de l'euthanasie,
20 votes contre
et 23 abstentions

merci aux 20 qui ont voté contre...
Honte aux autres ! Honte à la Roumanie !
= 
J-13 avant l'extermination de masse de centaines de milliers de chiens

(enfin J-13.... Tout le monde sait qu'ils vont commencer avant.... et surtout comment ils vont le faire ! Ne vous imaginez surtout pas que ça sera fait avec les piqûres, c'est très cher pour "rien") 



*Je pompe un message du forum de l'arche : 


Ne croyez pas au délai de 7 jours, ni à l'euthanasie, les chiens vont être raflés et exécutés immédiatement, à coups de pelles, brulés vifs ou à coups de piqures d'air dans le cur, dans le meilleur des cas relâchés dans les campagnes, le vrai problème c'est la corruption, l'argent des soi-disant euthanasies va enrichir des fonctionnaires.





- - - Mise à jour - - -

Je dois vous avouer que là, je ne sais plus quoi faire, ni quoi penser,,, je reste comme paralysée par tout ça....

----------


## rafaela13

*A partager, il y a plein de vidéos : 
*
http://www.occupyforanimals.org/romania--organized-crime--stray-dog-business.html

*Un article en Anglais OSLO TIMES , merci à la norvège de se bouger - Beaucoup de photos chocs, attention : 
à regarder même si vous êtes pas trop trop à l'aise avec l'anglais !
*
http://www.theoslotimes.com/romania-...acked-by-dogs/


*Lepoint.Fr: 
*http://www.lepoint.fr/societe/rouman...1722824_23.php

----------


## Titipa87

http://www.rescue-forum.com/bazar-re...0/#post1921104 J'ai pas le temps d'en mettre en ligne pour l'instant dc si quelqu'un veut mettre quelque chose ca serai super pour commencer ::

----------


## Spirale

Actuanimaux a relayé le message :
http://www.actuanimaux.com/actualite...obilisons-nous
Peut-être serait-il possible de récolter des sous par leur biais ?

----------


## didiepunk

concrètement que pouvons nous faire?  
Est il possible de prendre sous son aile un loulou du refuge d'Anda? 
Quel serait le coût mensuel pour mettre 1 chien à l'abri dans une pension par exemple? 
Prenant déjà Laika en FA je ne peux pas en prendre un autre mais peut etre y'a t il une autre façon de secourir...

----------


## Doglover

http://www.rescue-forum.com/sos-appe...oumanie-97650/

Elle demande des FA et adoptants pour ses chiens qui peuvent et doivent partir.

----------


## leia63

A t elle aussi besoin de dons pour mettre des chiens en pension?

----------


## Chinooka

Rafaela, il faudrait contacter Michel Drucker : il a adopté une petite roumaine, il y même un post  sur Rescue !!! Il faudrait aussi contacter Alain Dugrain-Dubourg (ortho  ?). Parce que je suis très étonnée qu'aucun media en France ou en  Belgique ne parle de ce massacre !

----------


## marybee

> Ayant lu tous les textes se trouvant dans ce post, je suis persuadée que la Commission Européenne et le Conseil de l 'Europe pourraient faire cesser ce massacre s'ils  voulaient s'en donner la peine !!! Dommage que Brigitte BARDOT ait écrit au président de la roumanie plutôt qu'au Conseil de l'Europe ! Le seul moyen d'arrêter cette tuerie, à mon avis, c'est que tous les pays civilisés du monde interpellent le parlement européen à ce sujet et il faut faire le plus de raffût possible !!! Bravo aux personnes qui ont déjà manifesté,à Bucarest ,à Paris ou ailleurs et bravo aux Roumaines qui s'occupent d'un refuge !!! MAUDITS SOIENT LES  MONSTRES COUPABLES DE CES ATROCITES ET CEUX QUI LAISSENT FAIRE SANS DAIGNER INTERVENIR !!!


https://secure.avaaz.org/fr/petition...urope/?tYPARab

- - - Mise à jour - - -

je suis connectée sur avaaz depuis 1 petite heure, la com se fait: en n° 1 le bresil, roumanie, pologne, canada, etats unis, tahiti, belize, italie, slovenie, thailande, portugal, belgique, mexique etc...

----------


## rafaela13

> Je vais aller sur internet dans tout et nimporte quel forum... les site de magazine people, de santé de forum pour maman.... et je laisse des commentaire pour qu'un maximum de personne soit au courant de cette situation plus qu'horrible. J'ai egalement envoyé les emails en esperant que bcp fasse de meme
> 
> Il faudrait regroupé tt les nums et les adresses mail qu'on peut contacter pour que tt le monde le fasse
> 
> Je contacte egalement les gens de téléréalité car ils peuvent avoir un impact sur les jeunes... esperont...


faudrait contacter MORANDINI, ils aiment bien ce genre d'histoire,,, j'ai cherché mais pas trouvé comment il faut faire  :: 

- - - Mise à jour - - -

Et merci pour tout les filles (et surement quelques gars aussi  :Big Grin:  )   ::

----------


## loup-blanc

Bannière demandée en urgence :




```
[URL=http://www.rescue-forum.com/sos-appels-divers-55/massacre-chiens-errants-roumanie-20-000-chiens-danger-rien-qua-bucarest-97330/][IMG]http://img203.imageshack.us/img203/9915/etz.gif[/IMG][/URL]
```



Désolé j'ai oublié le lien, il est là...

----------


## Anaurie

Merci pour la banniere !!!!

Email recu par Tf1 qui me propose de directement contacter la redaction par email je pourrais avoir une formulation de tout ce qu'il se passe.. un bon texte qui resume tout svp

----------


## rafaela13

> Merci pour la banniere !!!!
> 
> Email recu par Tf1 qui me propose de directement contacter la redaction par email je pourrais avoir une formulation de tout ce qu'il se passe.. un bon texte qui resume tout svp


J'ai demandé sur le forum car je ne suis pas une super bonne rédactrice :/  c'est génial  :Big Grin:  

Pour le monde, non, je crois qu'il y avait 13 personnes  ::  mais merci à ces personnes qui ont préféré y aller plutôt que manger

Merci Pattes pour la bannière  ::

----------


## Titipa87

Pourquoi ne pas essayer de contacter des  chaines d'infos ?

----------


## lyloo56

13 personnes... C'est vraiment PEU.

Il faut que les médias télévisés en parle, je n'ai rien vu nulle part.

----------


## Doglover

Et j'ai pensé à BFMTV ?

----------


## Rade

*Merci de ne pas faire un appel à la violence, au prochain rappel une sanction sera mise.*

----------


## France34

RAFAELA, je pense que le texte qui est en introduction de votre post est trés bien et décrit exactement  la situation : il pourrait être envoyé à la rédaction de TF1, comme il vous est demandé ,à eux et à tous les médias que l'on pourrait contacter. *En ajoutant que cet accident n'est qu'un prétexte au développement de l'instinct de barbarie de ces individus car il y a longtemps qu'ils torturent des animaux , chats , chiens, chevaux etc, en violation de la loi de 2012  interdisant les euthanasies et sans se soucier des indemnités qu'ils recoivent de la Commission européenne pour stériliser les chiens errants (les dirigeants gardent l'argent* *pous eux !).* J'espère que des personnes pourront trouver les moyens de joindre les chaînes et la presse . Quelqu'un a -t-il contacté Réha HUTIN (30 millions d'amis) pour qu'elle mette ce reportage dans une de ses émissions  ?

----------


## rafaela13

Le texte pour le journaliste de TF1 est en cours d'écriture. (avec des sources fiables etc.). C'est une bénévole de Mukitza qui s'en charge. Anaurie, pourras-tu donner l'email de ce journaliste à  "mukitza" ou "corinne91". Il vaut mieux qu'ils soient en contact avec la présidente de l'asso quand même  ::  

Pour les autres chaines/programmes/journalistes, une fois qu'on a le texte de base, je pense qu'on peut commencer à diffuser à grande échelle.  :Big Grin:

----------


## mamouschka

J'ai écrit au Président de la République et au Premier Ministre, il y a des liens sur le site du gouvernement. Ils ne le liront pas directement mais si nous sommes plusieurs à écrire avec dans l'objet "massacre des chiens en Roumanie", peut-être que cela interpellera quelqu'un ?

----------


## allysha

> J'ai écrit au Président de la République et au Premier Ministre, il y a des liens sur le site du gouvernement. Ils ne le liront pas directement mais si nous sommes plusieurs à écrire avec dans l'objet "massacre des chiens en Roumanie", peut-être que cela interpellera quelqu'un ?


Je leurs ai également écrit dans l'après midi ainsi qu'au prince Laurent  de Belgique qui a une fondation  et qui est sensible à la cause animale.

----------


## Titipa87

Message envoyé au 1er ministre !

----------


## mamouschka

http://www.elysee.fr/
Il faut aller tout en bas, écrire au président
http://www.gouvernement.fr/premier-ministre
Tout en bas, écrire au 1er ministre.

Merci Allysha pour l'info, j'y vais de ce pas !


n'oubliez pas que pour être pris au sérieux il faut rester corrects

----------


## allysha

mais à force de recevoir tout azimut des mails , ne vont ils pas en avoir "marre" et ne plus y préter attention ?

----------


## mamouschka

> Je leurs ai également écrit dans l'après midi ainsi qu'au prince Laurent  de Belgique qui a une fondation  et qui est sensible à la cause animale.


y a-t-il un site ou faut-il écrire à une adresse ? Aurais-tu plus d'infos car je ne trouve pas de courriel sur le site de la fondation. Merci par avance !

----------


## allysha

http://www.monarchie.be/fr/la-monarc...prince-laurent dans le fond de la page y a son email

----------


## mamouschka

> mais à force de recevoir tout azimut des mails , ne vont ils pas en avoir "marre" et ne plus y préter attention ?


Je pense que s'ils reçoivent des mails qui expliquent la situation d'urgence face à la barbarie des roumains envers les chiens errants, ils seront obligés d'en prendre compte. Peut-être n'en verrons nous pas les effets directement. S'il n'y a que quelques mails, ils pourront penser que c'est juste quelques "illuminés". S'ils reçoivent des messages calmes,respectueux mais dénonçant les monstruosités et les exactions perpétrés à l'intérieur de l'Union européenne, j'ose espérer qu'ils ne l'ignoreront pas. J'ai également écrit à France Info afin que l'opinion publique soit alertée, les médias peuvent être un levier puissant s'ils s'en donnent la peine. De toutes façons, tout vaut mieux que rester à attendre les prochaines horribles nouvelles...

Merci pour le lien. Question bête, comment s'adresse-t-on à un Prince, Votre Altesse, Sire ?

----------


## mallo

Est que quelqu'un a contacté le ministère de l'agriculture  ?

----------


## May-May

*Le post a été nettoyé, il y avait de nombreuses interventions inutiles qui noyaient les informations nécessaires et utiles au sauvetage de ces chiens.

Veuillez limiter les commentaires qui ne font pas avancer le post.

Merci de votre compréhension.*

----------


## MARATHONMAN

Anda, Pascani et aussi
http://www.rescue-forum.com/adoption...oumanie-97664/

----------


## loup-blanc

> Merci pour la banniere !!!!
> 
> Email recu par Tf1 qui me propose de directement contacter la redaction par email je pourrais avoir une formulation de tout ce qu'il se passe.. un bon texte qui resume tout svp


Madame, Monsieur,

Les animaux sont nos semblables même s'ils ne sont pas considérés pareillement dans d'autres pays. Un animal est un cur qui bat et donc une vie. En France, en Suisse, en Allemagne et en Scandinavie, ils sont considérés comme des membres de la famille. Ils sont parmi nous depuis que nous sommes arrivés sur la terre, ils nous ont appris à nous nourrir. L'humain a décidé de commencer à parler vocalement et à oublier d'utiliser la télépathie pour parler avec les animaux. 

Le massacre de chiens en Roumanie doit cesser immédiatement car c'est un crime indirect envers l'humanité. Je m'explique : La terre et ses habitants sont un équilibre très fragile. Les chiens sont nos compagnons pour que nous évoluons vers la prise de conscience de certaines choses. Les bouddhistes et les amérindiens croient que nous nous réincarnons et que dans nos vie antérieures nous étions des animaux. Les chamans demandent conseil aux animaux totem, le mien est le loup. Je l'ai rencontré un très beau loup gris. 

Je pense que les gens doivent comprendre qu'en tuant les animaux, ils se tuent eux-même, le chien apporte un bien être comme le chat à l'humain et l'aura de l'humain s'illumine de plus en plus. Alors qu'en tuant des animaux, l'aura diminue et devient malade.

----------


## mallo

Courriers électroniques envoyés au premier ministre et au président.

----------


## éliz

j'ai envoyé un mp a raphaela 13 j'attends qu'on me rappel

----------


## rafaela13

> j'ai envoyé un mp a raphaela 13 j'attends qu'on me rappel


Tout a été transmis  :Smile:   je pense que l'équipe va te tél bientôt. On a une urgence par ailleurs : un chien blessé enfuit sur le parking de CDG...... je pense que c'est pour ça que personne ne t'appelle pour l'instant.....

----------


## Titipa87

J'ai une idée mais stupide : pourquoi on organiserai pas une collecte ds les super marché par ex ???

----------


## mallo

Et refaire une manif devant l'ambassade ?

Rafaela, c'est pas le chien qui cherchait un covoit pour CDG ?

----------


## rafaela13

> Et refaire une manif devant l'ambassade ?
> 
> Rafaela, c'est pas le chien qui cherchait un covoit pour CDG ?


Non c'est un autre chien, Laika a bien raté le vol hier.... mais en a trouvé un aujourd'hui (désolée, j'ai oublié de te dire...  :Frown:  )

C'est lui : --------------> : http://www.rescue-forum.com/sos-appe...4/#post1924160

Pour une manif, il faut une autorisation si j'ai bien lu sur mukitza *???*

----------


## lyloo56

Pour les manif il faut une autorisation de la Mairie.

Aux manif je préfère les sitting sans débordements, avec panneaux.

----------


## mallo

Est ce que quelqu'un a écrit à Michel Drucker (dans ce cas, j'aurai besoin d'une adresse svp) ? Et qu'en est il de Tf1 ?

----------


## mallo

J'ai envoyé un mail à l'épouse de Michel Drucker, Dany Saval, qui gère une association. Voici sa réponse  :

Comme vous, je suis horrifiée et désemparée. J'aimerais sauver tous les animaux (comme les lévriers d'Espagne) mais Michel et moi n'avons pas tous les pouvoirs.
Malheureusement.
Il a adopté une pauvre chienne de Roumanie et fait un don à son refuge de IASI.
De plus il est né en France d'un père émigré de Roumanie et il est totalement inconnu dans ce pays.
Brigitte Bardot a écrit au président roumain.
Soyez nombreux à en faire autant. Soyez des milliers à manifester devant sa présidence et l'ambassade à Paris.
Je gère mon association et tous ses animaux sauvés depuis près de 20 ans sans salariés et je ne peux pas tout faire toute seule.
Hélas.

Je l'ai remercié pour avoir pris le temps de me répondre, et je continue quand même d'écrire où je peux..

----------


## Titipa87

C'est vrais qu'elle a été gentille de répondre .... Qu'elle personnalité aime les animaux ?

----------


## ODILE38

> C'est vrais qu'elle a été gentille de répondre .... Qu'elle personnalité aime les animaux ?


 Alain Delon ,en plus il ne mache pas ses mots!

----------


## mallo

Pour le reste on en est où. ? Personne n'a reçu de réponses de BB ou du président de Roumanie par exemple. ? Quelle est la situation actuelle là bas? Rien a bougé (même un chouille) ?

Les sous sont partis tout a l'heure en espérant que ça serve...

----------


## France34

Si Michel DRUCKER avait voulu, avec toute l'influence qu'il a à la télévision, il aurait put ameuter toutes les chaînes, même s'il n'est pas connu en Roumanie , mais... ::        Bravo ,Mallo, pour ce que vous faites  ! ::       A mon avis, ça ne sert à rien de nous adresser , nous petites gens, à un organisme roumain : il s'en fiche !!! Il faudrait que des personnalités interpellent *le parlement européen* pour qu'il enjoigne à ces roumains d'arrêter le massacre. Brigitte BARDOT a écrit aux roumains et apparemment ça n'a pas marché ! Si Alain DELON ,qui est un grand ami de B.B., se joignait à elle pour avertir le parlement européeen, peut-être que ça marcherait ! Il y a aussi Alain BOUGRAIN-DUBOURG qui faisait des manifestations contre la chasse des palombes et  des reportages sur les animaux à la télé . Il faudrait aussi des personnalités mondialement connues ; dommage qu'elles ne se manifestent pas!!

----------


## mallo

J'étais en train de penser à quelque chose (ben oui, je ne dors plus). Et si chacun d'entre nous contactait un professionnel de la santé animale, comme son véto par exemple ? Si, ne serait-ce qu'une poignée de vétérinaires écrivait à Hollande, celui-ci réagirait peut être  ? Il est 4 heures de matin, je dis sûrement une bêtise...

----------


## mamouschka

Je comprends ce que tu ressens, la frustration, la colère, la peine et tu essaies de trouver des pistes par tous les moyens. Mais il faut se reposer aussi pour tenir le coup plus longtemps  :: . Je vais en parler à mes vétos, je ne pense pas qu'ils écrivent au Président mais peut-être me proposeront-ils quelque chose ?

----------


## mallo

Oui Superdogs, je pense que notre président n'a aucun pouvoir sur le président Roumain ; même s'il le contactait, il passerait sûrement pour un débile.
J'ai envoyé un mail à l'école véto de Paris. Je vais faire de même avec Nantes tout à l'heure.

----------


## superdogs

> Oui Superdogs, je pense que notre président n'a aucun pouvoir sur le président Roumain ; même s'il le contactait, il passerait sûrement pour un débile.
> J'ai envoyé un mail à l'école véto de Paris. Je vais faire de même avec Nantes tout à l'heure.


Et ben moi, je vais adresser un mail à tous les vétos de ma région... ça va me prendre des plombes, mais si un ou deux d'entre eux, de leur(s) assistant(e)(s) pouvait adopter un chien, ou faire passer à leur famille, amis, contact....

----------


## mallo

J'ai envoyé des mails aux écoles vétos de Paris, Nantes et Lyon. Et j'ai fait un courrier au ministre de l'agriculture hier. Je réfléchis à qui j'envoie maintenant... Des idées ?

----------


## Titipa87

Toulouse (école veto )

----------


## tipie59

pourquoi les chaines de télé ne parlent-elles de rien? c'est à eux qu'ils faudrait envoyer des messages d'information afin que des journalistes se rendent sur place et nous montrent ce qui se passe là-bas.

----------


## Titipa87

On a déjà contacté la 1 . Sérieusement , tu crois que les chaînes vont parler des animaux qui sont eutha ? ::

----------


## Chenille

Pétition HSI: 
https://e-activist.com/ea-action/action?ea.client.id=104&ea.campaign.id=22665

----------


## Spirale

Pamela Anderson et Brigitte Bardot écrivent au président du conseil européen :
http://www.actuanimaux.com/actualites/articles/1636/roumanie-brigitte-bardot-et-pamela-anderson-ecrivent-au-president-du-conseil-europeen

----------


## Chinooka

RTL Belgique a publié un article mais la vidéo date de 2012 : on pourrait croire que les chiens sont attrapés pour être stérilisés et relâchés, ce qui n'est plus du tout le cas en septembre 2013 ! L'art de la manipulation !!! Plein de gens ne savent pas ce qui se passent réellement !

http://www.rtl.be/info/monde/europe/...-se-mobilisent

Ici aussi on peut signer, je viens de la trouver : https://e-activist.com/ea-action/act...paign.id=22665

Je signe tout ce que je peux et dans toutes les langues.

----------


## Spirale

> http://www.actuanimaux.com/actualite...obilisons-nous
> Peut-être serait-il possible de récolter des sous par leur biais ?


J'aurais bien fait la demande moi-même, mais ce sont les associations qui doivent s'en charger, quelqu'un de Mukitza pourrait-il voir avec eux  ::

----------


## isabelle75

Titipa87, je ne sais si ont peu parler d'euthanasie, pour moi c'est de la torture et du massacre, j'ai vue une vidéo avec une roumaine un balai à la main avec le coté qui fera du mal vers l'avant, je pense qu'elle frappera le chien jusqu'à la mort ou qu'elle le transpercera cette s....e, Spirale parle d'actuanimaux mais il faut que ce soit un responsable d'asso qui fasse la demande, car pour la fourrière de pascani cela avait bien marché, je ne sais si la télévision va intervenir pour mettre cela dans leur journal télévisé ainsi que les radios, mais pour le moment rien de rien, s'ils ne le font pas (vu qu'ils doivent etre au courant maintenant) j'appelle çà de la complicité car silence et insensibilité pour la cause animale, que peut-on faire à notre petit niveau, il y a une manif de prévue le 26 sept à strasbourg ! je suis écoeurée de jours en jours car les plus grandes personnalités ne se bougent pas, à part B. Bardot et P. Anderson

----------


## France34

Moi-aussi je n'arrive pas à trouver comment signer, mais si ce sont des pétitions adressées aux dirigeants roumains , ça ne sert à rien :ils s'en fichent!!!   ::  Par contre , je viens de voir que B.B. et Pamela ANDERSON ont écrit au président du conseil européen !!! *BRAVO ET GRAND MERCI A ELLES* . Souhaitons que leur démarche  soit efficace et que d'autres personnalités mondiales les imitent !!! Merci ,SPIRALE ,pour la bonne information !!!Et bravo aussi à toutes celles qui se démènent contre cette horreur!!!

----------


## Liz23

Je signe tout ce que je peux ! C'est un massacre honteux ! Un pays qui retourne au Moyen-âge !
Pauvre planète, pauvre animaux !

Je pense très fort aux responsables de refuges et bénévoles sur place.

----------


## mallo

France 34, je viens de voir la même chose :

http://ccs.infospace.com/ClickHandle...FE7E9DA2FF1617

----------


## superdogs

AUX MODERATEURS SVP, et AUX MEMBRES DU FORUM 

J'ai du m'absenter cet a-midi, donc rien pu faire...
Me revoici avec un texte, que je propose que chacun d'entre nous diffuse par la voie qui lui convient (tout le monde n'estpas sur FB), en espérant que celà fasse tache d'huile ... *JE VEUX JUSTE SAVOIR SI JE PEUX INSERER QUELQUE PART DE VENIR JETER UN OEIL SUR RESCUE ?? les modos ??* En tout état de cause, moi je le balance toute la soiree et demain à tous les vétos par chez moi, peut être que d'autres peuvent le faire dans leur région, ou l'imprimer en masse et le distribuer, etc; etc..

*Le texte*

"Amis des animaux, ce qu'on vous cache, MASSACRE DES CHIENS EN ROUMANIE"

En ce moment même en Roumanie, des centaines de chiens meurent dans des souffrances inimaginables, victimes des politiques d'urbanismes antérieures , et du REFUS DES CAMPAGNES DE STERILISATION.
Ils sont des milliers à l'heure actuelle à subir des tortures inacceptables pour qui se dit "défenseur, protecteur ou juste amoureux des animaux"

Rejoignez nous pour lutter contre la barbarie, la cruauté venue du fond des âges, en signant nos pétitions et en vous informant sur la question (C'EST LA QUE JE SOUHAITERAI INDIQUER NOTRE FORUM), en faisantvenir un chien en danger dans un refuge roumain, en le prenant en famille d'accueil, en l'adoptant... toutes les actions positives sont les bienvenues dans ce combat.

Diffusez en masse par pitié, mettez des tracts dans les boîtes aux lettres de votre quartier, accrochez des photos partout où c'est possible, il faut que les gens sachent.

Merci, MERCI pour tous ces chiens, qui ne sont que les victimes de la politique humaine.

ET SI, DEMAIN, c'étaient vos chiens ?????



D'autre part, Je me permets de vous rappeler qu'il y a d'autres post qui traitent du meme sujet, en ce qui me concerne, j'essaye d'en suivre plusieurs, parce qu'ils sont quasi déserts... et ce sont aussi des toutous qui risquent la mise à mort... merci pour eux


- - - Mise à jour - - -




> Anda, Pascani et aussi
> http://www.rescue-forum.com/adoption...oumanie-97664/



Merci pour elles

----------


## mallo

Pour moi ce topic regroupe tous les autres, je vous rassure. Chèque envoyé hier, pour le rapatriement des toutous. D'ailleurs, à part ce lundi, y'a t'il d'autres covoiturages de prévus ?

Merci à toi superdogs...

----------


## salambo

Je diffuse pour tous ceux qui veulent encore y croire et agir;



Spoiler:  









MERCI D'ENVOYER ET DE DIFFUSER CETTE LETTRE URGENTE CONTRE LES TUERIES DE MASSE EN ROUMANIE, SVP.

 De Nina Ceccarelli :

 Merci d'envoyer la lettre, avec l'image, pour tous ces malheureux qui périssent LAMENTABLEMENT dans ce pays ! 


 Objet: STOP mass killing dogs! Adopt mass sterilization!

 Mails: 
cp01@cdep.ro; cp02@cdep.ro; cp03@cdep.ro, cp04@cdep.ro, cp05@cdep.ro,  cp06@cdep.ro, cp07@cdep.ro, cp08@cdep.ro, cp09@cdep.ro, cp10@cdep.ro,  cp11@cdep.ro, cp12@cdep.ro, cp13@cdep.ro, cp14@cdep.ro,  marin.almajanu@cdep.ro, laurentiu.nistor@cdep.ro,  marcelciolacu@clicknet.ro, hubert.thuma@cdep.ro, zgonea@cdep.ro,  bogdan.ciuca@cdep.ro, viorelh@cdep.ro, dan.motreanu@cdep.ro,  ioan.oltean@cdep.ro, enicolicea@cdep.ro, cristian.buican@cdep.ro,  adrian.diaconu@cdep.ro, niculae.mircovici@cdep.ro,  mircea.draghici@cdep.ro, ionel.palar@cdep.ro, ioan.balan@cdep.ro,  denes.seres@cdep.ro, office@ansvsa.ro, office@cmvro.ro, srp@cdep.ro,  presa@cdep.ro, petitii@mai.gov.ro, amr@amr.ro,  CJD@bucuresti-primaria.ro, procetatean@presidency.ro, ccr@ccr.ro,  office@agerpres.ro, stiri@agerpres.ro, mediafax@mediafax.ro,  peti-secretariat@europarl.europa.eu, koen.doens@ec.europa.eu, 
adinaioana.valean@europarl.europa.eu, adrian.severin@europarl.europa.eu, catalin-sorin.ivan@europarl.europa.eu, claudiuciprian.tanasescu@europarl.europa.eu, corina.cretu@europarl.europa.eu, cristiandan.preda@europarl.europa.eu, cristiansilviu.busoi@europarl.europa.eu, csaba.sogor@europarl.europa.eu, dacianaoctavia.sarbu@europarl.europa.eu, elena.basescu@europarl.europa.eu, elenaoana.antonescu@europarl.europa.eu, george.becali@europarl.europa.eu, georgesabin.cutas@europarl.europa.eu, ioan.enciu@europarl.europa.eu, ioanmircea.pascu@europarl.europa.eu, iosif.matula@europarl.europa.eu, iuliu.winkler@europarl.europa.eu, laszlo.tokes@europarl.europa.eu, marian-jean.marinescu@europarl.europa.eu, monica.macovei@europarl.europa.eu, norica.nicolai@europarl.europa.eu, petru.luhan@europarl.europa.eu, ramonanicole.manescu@europarl.europa.eu, rares-lucian.niculescu@europarl.europa.eu, renate.weber@europarl.europa.eu, rovana.plumb@europarl.europa.eu, sebastianvalentin.bodu@europarl.europa.eu, silviaadriana.ticau@europarl.europa.eu, theodordumitru.stolojan@europarl.europa.eu, traian.ungureanu@europarl.europa.eu, tudorcorneliu.vadim@europarl.europa.eu, vasilicaviorica.dancila@europarl.europa.eu, victor.bostinaru@europarl.europa.eu 



 For the attention of the Romanian authorities:

 We regret the tragedy of the child killed by dogs. Such dramas should  not repeat. But if you insist in applying the same methods of dog mass  murder that has been conducted in Romania for 20 years and that has not  resolved the problem in the streets, this risk will remain permanent.

 We do not understand the interests of the Romanian authorities to  continue or implement again a method that has proven over the world to  be failed, expensive, but as well immoral, shameful.

 We do not understand why, despite all the evidence:
  the benefits of dog sterilization
  the results obtained in Oradea, where, by the Sterilisation and  Return programme, the number of stray dogs decreased from 5000 to 300
  the outcomes of the World Health Organisations study (undertaken  between 1981 and 1988) concluding that the euthanasia or incarceration  programmes which are both inefficient and expensive
  the  experiences of other countries that, after years of mass murder without  effect, implemented mass sterilization laws having noticeable effects,  you do not accept to implement the only solution for managing the dogs,  that is the sterilisation and return of the gentle and healthy stray  dogs, compulsorily accompanied by the sterilization of dogs with owners  that are the main source of street dogs by mass abandoning. 

  Approximately 5 million puppies are born in Romania in rural areas every  year, some of them being killed by their owners and the others being  abandoned in the street. So long as the dogs with owners will not be  sterilized, through coherent programmes, the streets will never be free  of dogs.

 We also remind you:
  the Constitutional Court of  Romania decided (Decision 1/2012) that euthanasia is ILLEGAL as a stray  dogs management method until all other solutions have been applied  properly, uniformly and with responsibility by local authorities
  The Lisbon Treaty (art. 13, TFEU) states that the animals are sentient beings
  the European Parliament Resolution of 4 July 2012 on the  establishment of an EU legal framework for the protection of pets and  stray animals ( 2012/2670 (RSP )

 We ask you for an URGENT STERILIZATION & RETURN LAW OF ALL STRAY AND OWNED DOGS
 Romania is already known by animal cruelty .

 Please, be advised that if the killing of dogs starts, we will show to  the entire world the reality of the dog camps, we will notify worldwide  about the financial interests behind the business of killing dogs, we  will withdraw any support that we have given so far to your country, we  will boycott Romanian products and tourism, as no one will want to  associate with a corrupt, cruel and immoral country.

 Sincerely,

Mettre vos coordonnées

----------


## mallo

J'ai envoyé ton texte ici : http://www.wspa-usa.org/

----------


## Kindy

Signé !

----------


## Liz23

Ils faut envoyer le texte à tous les contacts (emails en rouge) c'est bien ça ?

----------


## catherine3838

moi envoyé a tt contact en rouge

----------


## Liz23

Envoyé !

----------


## salambo

Pour infos :
*EXTREME  URGENCE, UN CONTACT ROUMAIN CONFIRME QU AUCUN CHIEN N EST A L  ABRI...ILS RENTRENT CHEZ LES GENS POUR VOIR COMBIEN DE CHIENS ILS ONT,  ILS RENTRENT DANS LES REFUGES ET MENACENT.... IL FAUT SE REMUER POUR  SAUVER NOS LOULOUS AVANT QUE LE PIRE SOIT LA..*

----------


## mallo

En sachant qu'il reste peu de temps pour les chiens d'Anda. Pfff, j'en peux plus...

----------


## salambo

*es tueurs de chiens ...pauvre bébé*

----------


## Titipa87

Mp envoyé à une personne se proposant en FA ds le 78 (propositions ds le forum Rescue) . Ok chat et chien

----------


## mallo

Au fait, j'ai fait un commentaire sous une vidéo de youtube (elle dure 21 secondes)

----------


## superdogs

> moi envoyé a tt contact en rouge



Idem... j'ai passé des dizaines de coups de fil, affichage à la bibliothèque ce matin...pas trouvé de mail pour les vétos... ce sera par fax, mais pas avant lundi !! chaque jour compte hélas !
Sortons nos loulous !

----------


## Titipa87

Faites qu'elle me reponde vite .... Sûrement que la personne pourra en prendre plus d'1 je vais relire le post ...

----------


## mallo

Lettre envoyé (avec photos) à BFM et itélé. Je vais faire ce que conseille Salambo...

----------


## Titipa87

On entend plus parler de Raphaela ???

----------


## superdogs

> Pour infos :
> *EXTREME  URGENCE, UN CONTACT ROUMAIN CONFIRME QU AUCUN CHIEN N EST A L  ABRI...ILS RENTRENT CHEZ LES GENS POUR VOIR COMBIEN DE CHIENS ILS ONT,  ILS RENTRENT DANS LES REFUGES ET MENACENT.... IL FAUT SE REMUER POUR  SAUVER NOS LOULOUS AVANT QUE LE PIRE SOIT LA..*




Spoiler:

----------


## mallo

Toutes les pétitions pour les chiens en Roumanie

----------


## Chinooka

Si vous envoyez des photos aux media incrédules, hier soir j'ai visionné une vidéo où on met le feu à un chien haut comme trois pommes : l'horreur intégrale. Je peux envoyer le lien à celles qui veulent informer les politiques, les media et autres qui pensent encore que là-bas, on euthanasie les chiens proprement (comme je l'ai entendu dire par un politique lors d'une émission ce midi, pas une émission consacrée au massacre c'était juste une question parmi d'autres...).

----------


## mallo

J'envoie des photos avec toujours la même lettre, où j'explique bien la vérité. Après perso, les vidéos je ne peux pas les visionner. C'est trop dur.

----------


## salambo

A priori cette politique de l'extermination a fait des émules en France !
 								CA SE PASSE EN FRANCE!!!

HORREUR : Abattage des chiens errants autorisé en Haute Marne et Aube

Annuler labattage des chiens errants la nuit en Haute Marne et Aube ! Signez et partagez en masse ! Merci

http://www.change.org/fr/p%C3%A9titi...rrants-la-nuit

Les défenseurs des chiens errants montrent les crocs

Bar-sur-Aube-  Les défenseurs de la cause animale s'insurgent contre l'abattage de  chiens errants autorisé par la préfecture. Un cas « extrême » rappelle  cette dernière

L'arrêté interpréfectoral autorisant l'abattage  des chiens errants n'a pas tardé à faire réagir. Signé lundi par les  préfets de l'Aube et de Haute-Marne pour lutter contre les attaques  mortelles de troupeaux, le texte a provoqué le courroux des défenseurs  des animaux.

La crainte d'abus

Marie-Christine Guerin est  de ceux-là. Cette habitante de Saulcy n'accepte pas la décision des  représentants de l'État. L'Auboise a lancé une pétition en ligne ainsi  qu'une page Facebook qui réunit près de 400 « fans ». Son message est  clair. L'arrêté autorisant l'abattage de ces animaux doit purement et  simplement être annulé : « N'hésitez pas à contacter par mail ou  courrier postal la préfecture et le préfet (ndlr : pour leur faire part  de votre point de vue) » écrit celle qui dit « presque préférer les  animaux aux humains ». Et d'ajouter : « Je vous demande de rester  courtois, pas d'insulte ! » Elle-même propriétaire de chiens, la jeune  femme âgée de 28 ans craint surtout les abus liés à ce « permis de tuer »  : « Tout le monde n'aime pas les animaux. Je crains que certains en  profitent pour abattre des chiens innocents ». Qu'importe que  l'autorisation ne concerne que les cantons de Bar-sur-Aube et  Soulaines-Dhuys, qu'elle soit uniquement réservée aux personnes  habilitées et formées à ce type d'exercice (lieutenant de louveterie,  ONCFS) et uniquement de 22 heures à 6 heures du matin : « On veut mettre  ça sur le dos des chiens errants. Même si c'était le cas, il y a  d'autres solutions pour résoudre le problème que de les tuer ». Sur la  page Facebook créée spécialement, les commentaires des militants de la  cause animale d'animaux se succèdent : « Toujours des solutions  radicales et ridiculement inefficaces ! C'est déjà comme ça pour les  chats. Allons y, tuons tout ce qui pourrait nous déranger. Révoltant !  () Les chiens errants perdus, non appartenant à un foyer ou sdf, aucun  ne mérite la mort ! Il y en a marre ». La nuance apportée par la  préfecture de l'Aube (lire ci-contre) devrait un peu calmer les ardents  défenseurs du meilleur ami de l'homme. Pas des brebis« Je crains que  certains n'en profitent pour abattre des chiens innocents »

Préfecture de l'Aube : "La capture est privilégiée"

Contactée,  la préfecture de l'Aube précise que l'abattage des chiens errants ne  doit intervenir qu'en cas d'extrême nécessité : « C'est une mesure qui  ne peut être appliquée que dans un cas extrême, seulement si l'animal  est particulièrement agressif et dangereux. Dans le cas contraire, sa  capture est privilégiée ». Selon la préfecture, le mode opératoire du  prédateur varie en fonction des attaques : « La majorité des attaques  est attribuée à des chiens. Dans d'autres cas, la griffe du loup n'est  pas exclue. Mais on ne peut être sûr à 100 % tant que nous n'avons pas  d'éléments formels. La piste d'un chien errant avec la rage n'est pas  non plus écartée. Cela pourrait d'ailleurs expliquer certains  comportements anormaux ». Après des opérations d'effarouchement, puis  une phase de recherche de l'animal, les préfets pourraient, en cas  d'absence de résultats et en présence de nouvelles attaques, ordonner  une recherche dite « active » sous forme de battue. Une option qui n'est  pas encore à l'ordre du jour.

Par Benoît SOILLY pour l'EST-ÉCLAIR

- - - Mise à jour - - -

A priori cette politique de l'extermination a fait des émules en France !
                                 CA SE PASSE EN FRANCE!!!

HORREUR : Abattage des chiens errants autorisé en Haute Marne et Aube

Annuler labattage des chiens errants la nuit en Haute Marne et Aube ! Signez et partagez en masse ! Merci

http://www.change.org/fr/p%C3%A9titi...rrants-la-nuit

Les défenseurs des chiens errants montrent les crocs

Bar-sur-Aube-  Les défenseurs de la cause animale s'insurgent contre l'abattage de  chiens errants autorisé par la préfecture. Un cas « extrême » rappelle  cette dernière

L'arrêté interpréfectoral autorisant l'abattage  des chiens errants n'a pas tardé à faire réagir. Signé lundi par les  préfets de l'Aube et de Haute-Marne pour lutter contre les attaques  mortelles de troupeaux, le texte a provoqué le courroux des défenseurs  des animaux.

La crainte d'abus

Marie-Christine Guerin est  de ceux-là. Cette habitante de Saulcy n'accepte pas la décision des  représentants de l'État. L'Auboise a lancé une pétition en ligne ainsi  qu'une page Facebook qui réunit près de 400 « fans ». Son message est  clair. L'arrêté autorisant l'abattage de ces animaux doit purement et  simplement être annulé : « N'hésitez pas à contacter par mail ou  courrier postal la préfecture et le préfet (ndlr : pour leur faire part  de votre point de vue) » écrit celle qui dit « presque préférer les  animaux aux humains ». Et d'ajouter : « Je vous demande de rester  courtois, pas d'insulte ! » Elle-même propriétaire de chiens, la jeune  femme âgée de 28 ans craint surtout les abus liés à ce « permis de tuer »  : « Tout le monde n'aime pas les animaux. Je crains que certains en  profitent pour abattre des chiens innocents ». Qu'importe que  l'autorisation ne concerne que les cantons de Bar-sur-Aube et  Soulaines-Dhuys, qu'elle soit uniquement réservée aux personnes  habilitées et formées à ce type d'exercice (lieutenant de louveterie,  ONCFS) et uniquement de 22 heures à 6 heures du matin : « On veut mettre  ça sur le dos des chiens errants. Même si c'était le cas, il y a  d'autres solutions pour résoudre le problème que de les tuer ». Sur la  page Facebook créée spécialement, les commentaires des militants de la  cause animale d'animaux se succèdent : « Toujours des solutions  radicales et ridiculement inefficaces ! C'est déjà comme ça pour les  chats. Allons y, tuons tout ce qui pourrait nous déranger. Révoltant !  () Les chiens errants perdus, non appartenant à un foyer ou sdf, aucun  ne mérite la mort ! Il y en a marre ». La nuance apportée par la  préfecture de l'Aube (lire ci-contre) devrait un peu calmer les ardents  défenseurs du meilleur ami de l'homme. Pas des brebis« Je crains que  certains n'en profitent pour abattre des chiens innocents »

Préfecture de l'Aube : "La capture est privilégiée"

Contactée,  la préfecture de l'Aube précise que l'abattage des chiens errants ne  doit intervenir qu'en cas d'extrême nécessité : « C'est une mesure qui  ne peut être appliquée que dans un cas extrême, seulement si l'animal  est particulièrement agressif et dangereux. Dans le cas contraire, sa  capture est privilégiée ». Selon la préfecture, le mode opératoire du  prédateur varie en fonction des attaques : « La majorité des attaques  est attribuée à des chiens. Dans d'autres cas, la griffe du loup n'est  pas exclue. Mais on ne peut être sûr à 100 % tant que nous n'avons pas  d'éléments formels. La piste d'un chien errant avec la rage n'est pas  non plus écartée. Cela pourrait d'ailleurs expliquer certains  comportements anormaux ». Après des opérations d'effarouchement, puis  une phase de recherche de l'animal, les préfets pourraient, en cas  d'absence de résultats et en présence de nouvelles attaques, ordonner  une recherche dite « active » sous forme de battue. Une option qui n'est  pas encore à l'ordre du jour.

Par Benoît SOILLY pour l'EST-ÉCLAIR

----------


## manoe

> Toutes les pétitions pour les chiens en Roumanie


Merci bcp Mallo d'avoir regroupé toutes les pétitions. Je pense les avoir toutes signées et diffusées tant cette barbarie me rend malade, mais j'enrage de mon impuissance à faire plus...

----------


## superdogs

Signé pour la haute marne et l'Aube.. c'est à s'arracher les cheveux, cette c....... qui va en grandissant de jour en jour. Moi aussi  :: ++++

- - - Mise à jour - - -




> Si vous envoyez des photos aux media incrédules, hier soir j'ai visionné une vidéo où on met le feu à un chien haut comme trois pommes : l'horreur intégrale. Je peux envoyer le lien à celles qui veulent informer les politiques, les media et autres qui pensent encore que là-bas, on euthanasie les chiens proprement (comme je l'ai entendu dire par un politique lors d'une émission ce midi, pas une émission consacrée au massacre c'était juste une question parmi d'autres...).


Je veux bien le lien....

----------


## France34

Est-ce que la personne qui devait avoir un contact avec la rédaction de TF1 a eu une réponse ?? J'espère que la personne qui a envoyé un e-mail à BFM et autres aura une réponse favorable .

----------


## mallo

Mails envoyés à wwf (France et Us)

----------


## superdogs

> Si vous envoyez des photos aux media incrédules, hier soir j'ai visionné une vidéo où on met le feu à un chien haut comme trois pommes : l'horreur intégrale. Je peux envoyer le lien à celles qui veulent informer les politiques, les media et autres qui pensent encore que là-bas, on euthanasie les chiens proprement (comme je l'ai entendu dire par un politique lors d'une émission ce midi, pas une émission consacrée au massacre c'était juste une question parmi d'autres...).



Bien reçue.. c'est juste une ignominie.. je devais manger un chouia dans quelques minutes, et là d'un coup, j'ai la nausée....cette loi, c'est purement et simplement le lâchage autorisé de tous les malades et psychopathes sur des êtres sans défense. Un chiot, pauvre tit père, il a même pas peur au début. JE DIFFUSE, FAITES DE MEME, MERCI POUR EUX

----------


## Liz23

> Mails envoyés à wwf (France et Us)


mail également envoyé à WWF Suisse

----------


## salambo

Dernière news.




LETTRE A ENVOYER ET A DIFFUSER, SVP. EN ROUMANIE, L'ENFANT DE 4 ANS N'A PAS ETE TUE PAR DES CHIENS !

 De Nina Ceccarelli :

 C'est un fait avéré, l'enfant de 4 ans n'a pas été tué par des chiens mais par un ou des pédophiles !

 C'est Monsieur  Corneliu Vadim Tudor, député européen qui a révélé le premier cette hypothèse !

 Merci d'envoyer cette lettre, avec l'image, en mettant un petit mot d'indignation, même en français !

 On ne peut pas laisser passer ça ! La Roumanie prévoit d'envoyer 70.000  chiens en Chine pour s'en débarrasser et pour le fric surtout ! Les  massacres continuent par la population qui est poussée par les médias !

 Mails: 
reprocoe@fr.oleane.com, secretariat@roumanieamb.be, mae@mae.ro
 Cc: relatii_cu_publicul@mae.ro, tudorcorneliu.vadim@europarl.europa.eu
 Objet: 
 Romania - Child possibly abused and killed by paedophiles, NOT dogs

 Mettez vos coordonnées ici

 Just had this in. If Mr. Tudor’s theory is correct then it seems the  kid was sexually abused (found with pants down) and killed by  paedophiles – NOT by dogs.

  Please have a look – all those in Romania /able to read Romanian!

  (transl. from below article)… Corneliu Vadim Tudor has launched  exclusively for DC News, a hypothesis according to which the child of  four years dead in the Park Tei has not been killed by dogs, but  violated and killed by one or more persons, and the report medico-legal  does not submit such things, because it would have been done in a hurry,  to pressure from the public opinion ….

http://www.dcnews.ro/2013/09/exclusi...sibil/Exclusiv – Vadim Tudor: În raportul medico-legal s-a ascuns faptul că Ionuț a fost violat. Vezi cum a fost posibil

 Bratu Iulian / 06 Sep 2013 16:48

 Europarlamentarul Corneliu Vadim Tudor a lansat, în exclusivitate  pentru DC News, o ipoteză conform căreia copilul de patru ani mort în  Parcul Tei nu a fost omorât de câini, ci violat și ucis de una sau mai  multe persoane, iar raportul medico-legal nu prezintă aceste lucruri,  deoarece ar fi fost făcut în grabă, la presiunea opiniei publice.

 -------------------------------------------------------------------

 Iată versiunea pe care ne-a prezentat-o europarlamentarul, despre care  spune că nu este 100% adevărată, însă “circulă în mediul serviciilor  secrete”:

 “Un caz care, se pare, e un caz de pruncucidere, de  pedofilie. Copilul, se pare, și știu din zona serviciilor speciale, că a  fost violat înainte și omorât și aruncat așa la câini. El a dispărut o  oră jumate. O oră jumate nu a știut nimeni de el. În bălăriile alea, în  jungla aia. Și bunică-sa a stat pe bancă, la peste un kilometru distanță  și nu i-a păsat de copilașul ăla de patru ani.

 Deci medicul  care a făcut autopsia la institutul medico-legal e palestinian. Îl  cheamă Abdo Salem și nu a dat raportul medicol-legal normal. A zis că la  presiunea opiniei publice s-a grăbit. Păi așa merge treaba? Declanșăm o  furie, râuri de sânge și șocuri sufletești foarte mari. Păi toți copiii  vor suferi când vor vedea cum sunt luați câinii, pentru că ăsta nu face  un raport medico-legal ca la carte? Nu merge treaba așa! Nu spun că  100% e adevărat. Eu reproduc ceea ce se spune în mediul serviciilor  secrete, dar și în alte cercuri. Copilul, se pare, că ar fi fost violat,  omorât și aruncat acolo printre ciulini.

 Ar fi singurul caz de pedofilie care s-a lăsat cu pruncucidere, cu crimă? Nu au mai fost copii omorâți?
 Care sunt copii cu care s-a jucat el o oră jumate? De ce nu apare unul  să spună: «M-am jucat cu Ionuț și deodată o haită de bestii s-a năpustit  și l-a sfâșiat». Care sunt copiii, că nu-i văd? Numai fratele lui mai  mare, pe care nu prea pui bază, pentru că e contradictoriu ce spune el.  Dar nu-l auzim pe el, auzim relatările bunicii sale, care are partea sa  de vinovăție”.

----------


## manoe

Non mais c'est hallucinant : en fait, ce tragique accident n'est qu'un prétexte censé légitimer la barbarie et la cruauté dont ils font preuve depuis déjà longtemps en toute impunité, et ce en dépit des indemnité reçues pour la stérilisation des chiens errants qui restent dans la poche des corrompus ! C'est ignoble... Cette société me donne envie de vomir... Depuis quelques jours, je n'arrive plus à penser à quoi que ce soit d'autre que ces pauvres martyrs sacrifiés...

----------


## rafaela13

Je pense que les gens suivant le post des morts programmés jettent aussi un coup d'oeil ici, donc je suis désolée pour le silence radio, j'ai amené mes 2 FA (+ mes 3 chiens bien sûr  ::  ) à la montagne et pas d'internet (limite le réseau téléphone  ::  ) Je vais faire une ENORME MAJ sur le post, les choses ont beaucoup bougé en 1 WE.... Le temps de prendre connaissance des changements et j'arrive. 

Pour vous remontez le moral (enfin... un tout petit peu), vous pouvez voir les photos de mes 2 rescapés  (Hope mukitza / Linda Mukitza ), ça fait du bien de penser qu'elles ne sont plus en danger et qu'elles vont avoir une belle vie maintenant.
Je vous remercie tous de votre patience, je sais que les nouvelles et les MAJ sont plus que souhaitées. Je me mets au courant et je vous dis tout ça  :Smile:

----------


## Titipa87

Tu pourras essayer d'envoyer un mp à la personne ds le post de proposition de FA , qui se propose ds le 78 pour chiens / chats ? Je suis un peu parano mais elle m'a tjr pas repondu et s' est connecté hier soir  ::

----------


## mallo

Est ce que vous pouvez contacter, vous tous, wwf ? Merci Rafaela, on se doute que tu es débordée. Courage...

----------


## Titipa87

Mallo tu pourrais m'envoyer en copie le msg pour wwf ? Merci

----------


## mallo

Il y a quelques jours, j'ai contacté "mes opinions. com", pour lancer une pétition. Qui peut me faire un texte si vous plait (les courriers je sais faire, mais pour ça je suis un peu perdue) ?

Merci

Titipa, je ne peux pas te donner mon message, puisque c'est un message "type" que j'ai envoyé à tout le monde. Essaie d'en écrire un toi même, cela aura plus d'impact je pense.  ::

----------


## Titipa87

Pour s' inspirer : https://secure.avaaz.org/en/petition...mania/?dgMcqeb

----------


## superdogs

> Il y a quelques jours, j'ai contacté "mes opinions. com", pour lancer une pétition. Qui peut me faire un texte si vous plait (les courriers je sais faire, mais pour ça je suis un peu perdue) ?
> 
> Merci


Pour moi aussi, si possible SVP,, suis au boulot toute la journée, sors mes loulous à midi : J'AURAI PAS LE TEMPS.....MERCi a qui me fera gagner du temps.  :: 

- - - Mise à jour - - -




> Est ce que vous pouvez contacter, vous tous, wwf ?


Où ?

----------


## Titipa87

Vous avez qu'à vous inspirez des autres pétitions  :Smile:

----------


## salambo

Pour vous donnez des idées de lettre...
*Protestons contre la nouvelle loi votée pour les chiens errants en Roumanie !*



Spoiler:  




 Puppy beaten to 
 

death for being a stray ! > Chiot battu à mort parce qu'il était un parasite ! >  > Madame, Monsieur, >  > Les massacres des chiens qui perdurent en Roumanie, malgré nos supplications ou nos appels de protestation, est une insulte pour notre humanité ! Nous savons qu'un enfant de 4 ans est mort, non pas à cause des chiens, mais lors d'actes pédophiles ignobles. Le gouvernement roumain a profité de cette affaire scandaleuse pour se donner bonne conscience en éliminant des chiens innocents. Le problème de la surpopulation canine de votre pays ne date pas d'aujourd'hui, nous le savons, et les autorités ne font rien. Par l'inconscience de votre gouvernement, votre pays a plongé dans l'anarchie, la violence, le sang et le crime. Aujourd'hui, grâce aux réseaux sociaux, tous les pays d'Europe, et même du monde, regardent la Roumanie avec un sentiment de dégoût. Nous vous faisons savoir que protéger les animaux est un devoir civique qui protège en même temps les humains.  >  > Parce que vous ne pouvez plus cacher vos crimes et l'inculture des Roumains, nous demandons à la Roumanie d'instaurer des lois pour la stérilisation des animaux et des punitions sévères pour les personnes qui abandonnent des êtres sensibles et intelligents, capables de sauver des vies humaines.  >  > Salutations >  > Coordonnées >  >  > The government as now given the light for mass euthanasia of stray dogs.  They have set in place a law to say that if a dog at a shelter is not claimed by their owners or found a pera permanent home,  after 14 days, and in some cases 7 days, they are to be killed.  This in itself is tragic  as a charity working to re-home dogs we can tell you that it is impossible to re-home a dog in this timeframe.  The other worrying element here however is how the dogs will be killed.  Given that the authorities have not had the funds to sterilise dogs in the shelter how do they propose to pay for a humane form of euthanisia?!  Those of use working on the ground can tell you there will be nothing humane about how these dogs will be killed.  What we are about to witness is a mass slaughter and inhumane treatment of animals that will put Romania on the map next to countries in Asia were dogs are essentially tortured to death for the meat trade.  We are going to see a member of the EU commit atrocities that should not be happening at all  never mind on a level like this and most certainly not sanctioned by the same government that signed  The Lisbon Treaty (art. 13, TFEU) where it states that the animals are sentient beings, the European Parliament Resolution of 4 July 2012 on the establishment of an EU legal framework for the protection of pets and stray animals ( 2012/2670 (RSP ). >  > As an EU citizen, coming from a country paying a considerable amount of tax to the EU to provide subsidies and financial support to Romania I am appalled to see this blatant breaking of EU law, and to see this government sanctioned animal cruelty.  I demand that the EU steps in and places political pressure on the EU government to revoke this illegal law and to start tackling the real reasons for the problem of strays on the streets, namely to lack of sterilisation programmes and the huge level of corruption and disregard for law and animal welfare.  I have already written about the fact that government funded sterilsation programmes seem to be twice as epxensive as the ones charities perform  where does all the rest of the money go?!  The answer is into the pockets of corrupt local officials.  This is the root of the problem and this is where the government needs to act  not by introducing ridiculous, ineffective and cruel laws!  Mass slaughter is not the answer, this has been proven time and time again in numerous countries, and if they have the money for humane euthanisia why has this never been used to neuter the dogs and start really tackling the problem?! > We demand action! >  > If you would like to also demand action and answers please contact the Romanian and EU politicians and ask how this can be happening in an EU country  demand answers and action. >  > We ask you for an URGENT STERILIZATION & RETURN LAW OF ALL STRAY AND OWNED DOGS >  > Romania is already known by animal cruelty . Please, be advised that if the killing of dogs starts, we will show to the entire world the reality of the dog camps, we will notify worldwide about the financial interests behind the business of killing dogs, we will withdraw any support that we have given so far to your country, we will boycott Romanian products and tourism, as no one will want to associate with a corrupt, cruel and immoral country. >   a envoyer à  presedinte@pnl.ro; ldinu2905@yahoo.com; berceanu.alexandra@gmail.com; victorponta2.0@gmail.com; cp01@cdep.ro; cp02@cdep.ro; cp03@cdep.ro; cp04@cdep.ro; cp05@cdep.ro; cp06@cdep.ro; cp07@cdep.ro; cp08@cdep.ro; cp09@cdep.ro; cp10@cdep.ro; cp11@cdep.ro; cp12@cdep.ro; cp13@cdep.ro; cp14@cdep.ro; marin.almajanu@cdep.ro; laurentiu.nistor@cdep.ro; marcelciolacu@clicknet.ro; hubert.thuma@cdep.ro; zgonea@cdep.ro; bogdan.ciuca@cdep.ro; viorelh@cdep.ro; dan.motreanu@cdep.ro; ioan.oltean@cdep.ro; enicolicea@cdep.ro; cristian.buican@cdep.ro; adrian.diaconu@cdep.ro; niculae.mircovici@cdep.ro; mircea.draghici@cdep.ro; ionel.palar@cdep.ro; ioan.balan@cdep.ro; denes.seres@cdep.ro; office@ansvsa.ro; office@cmvro.ro; srp@cdep.ro; presa@cdep.ro; petitii@mai.gov.ro; amr@amr.ro; cjd@bucuresti-primaria.ro; procetatean@presidency.ro; ccr@ccr.ro; office@agerpres.ro; stiri@agerpres.ro; mediafax@mediafax.ro; peti-secretariat@europarl.europa.eu; koen.doens@ec.europa.eu; albert.dess@europarl.europa.eu; alexander.alvaro@europarl.europa.eu; alexandergraf.lambsdorff@europarl.europa.eu; alexandra.thein@europarl.europa.eu; angelika.niebler@ebe-online.de; anja@weisgerber.com; axel.voss@europarl.europa.eu; b.weiler.mdep@t-online.de; barbara.lochbihler@europarl.europa.eu; bernd.lange@europarl.europa.eu; bernhard.rapkay@europarl.europa.eu; birgit.schnieber-jastram@europarl.europa.eu; birgit.sippel@europarl.europa.eu; britta.reimers@europarl.europa.eu; burkhard.balz@europarl.europa.eu; christa.klass@europarl.europa.eu; christian.ehler@europarl.europa.eu; constanze.krehl@europarl.europa.eu; dagmar.roth-behrendt@europarl.europa.eu; daniel@caspary.de; dialog@michaeltheurer.de; dieter-lebrecht.koch@europarl.europa.eu; doris.pack@europarl.europa.eu; elmar.brok@europarl.europa.eu; europa@cornelia-ernst.de; europa@knut-fleckenstein.eu; europa-buero@joleinen.de; europabuero@markus-pieper.eu; europabuero@peter-jahr.de; europabuero-gabizimmer@t-online.de; europabuero-oberfranken@monika.hohlmeier.de; evelyne.gebhardt@europarl.europa.eu; franziska.brantner@europarl.europa.eu; franziska.keller@europarl.europa.eu; gerald.haefner@europarl.europa.eu; gesine.meissner@europarl.europa.eu; godelieve.quisthoudt-rowohl@europarl.europa.eu; h.reul@herbert-reul.de; hans-gert.poettering@europarl.europa.eu; heide.ruehle-office@europarl.europa.eu; helga.truepel@europarl.europa.eu; helmut.scholz@europarl.europa.eu; hermann.winkler@europarl.europa.eu; holger.krahmer@europarl.europa.eu; horst.schnellhardt@europarl.europa.eu; info@elisabeth-schroedter.de; info@europa-mayer.de; info@manfredweber.eu; info@peter-liese.de; info@petra-kammerevert.eu; ingeborg.graessle@europarl.europa.eu; ismail.ertug@europarl.europa.eu; jan.albrecht@europarl.europa.eu; jens.geier@europarl.europa.eu; joachim.zeller@europarl.europa.eu; jorgo.chatzimarkakis@europarl.europa.eu; jurgen.creutzmann@europarl.europa.eu; juergen.klute@die-linke.de; jutta.haug@europarl.europa.eu; jutta.steinruck@europarl.europa.eu; karl-heinz.florenz@europarl.europa.e; kerstin.westphal@europarl.europa.eu; klaus-heiner.lehne@europarl.europa.eu; kontakt@eurojeggle.de; kurt.lechner@europarl.europa.eu; lothar.bisky@europarl.europa.eu; mail@bernd-posselt.de; markus.ferber@europarl.europa.eu; martin.hausling@europarl.europa.eu; martin.kastler@europarl.europa.eu; martin.schulz@europarl.europa.eu; matthias.groote@europarl.europa.eu; michael.cramer@europarl.europa.eu; michael.gahler@europarl.europa.eu; nadja.hirsch@europarl.europa.eu; norbert.glante@europarl.europa.eu; norbert.neuser@europarl.europa.eu; peter.simon@europarl.europa.eu; post@andreas-schwab.de; rainer.wieland@europarl.europa.eu; rebecca.harms@europarl.europa.eu; reimer.boege@europarl.europa.eu; reinhard.buetikofer@europarl.europa.eu; renate.sommer@europarl.europa.eu; sabine.loesing@europarl.europa.eu; sabine.verheyen@europarl.europa.eu; sabine.wils@europarl.europa.eu; silvana.koch-mehrin@europarl.europa.eu; sven.giegold@europarl.europa.eu; thomas.haendel@europarl.europa.eu; thomas.mann@europarl.europa.eu; thomas.ulmer@europarl.europa.eu; udo.bullmann@spd.de; ulrike.rodust@europarl.europa.eu; werner.kuhn@europarl.europa.eu; werner.langen@europarl.europa.eu; werner.schulz@europarl.europa.eu; wolf.klinz@europarl.europa.eu; wolfgang.kreissl-doerfler@europarl.europa.eu" height="403" width="251">

Protestons contre la nouvelle loi votée pour les chiens errants en Roumanie !

 SHAME IN YOUR(YOURS) COUNTRY SMALL DOG BEATEN TO DEATH

 HONTE A VOTRE PAYS PETIT CHIEN BATTU A MORT

 Lettre à partir d'ici :

 > Puppy beaten to death for being a stray !
 > Chiot battu à mort parce qu'il était un parasite !
 > 
 > Madame, Monsieur,
 > 
 > Les massacres des chiens qui perdurent en Roumanie, malgré nos  supplications ou nos appels de protestation, est une insulte pour notre  humanité ! Nous savons qu'un enfant de 4 ans est mort, non pas à cause  des chiens, mais lors d'actes pédophiles ignobles. Le gouvernement  roumain a profité de cette affaire scandaleuse pour se donner bonne  conscience en éliminant des chiens innocents. Le problème de la  surpopulation canine de votre pays ne date pas d'aujourd'hui, nous le  savons, et les autorités ne font rien. Par l'inconscience de votre  gouvernement, votre pays a plongé dans l'anarchie, la violence, le sang  et le crime. Aujourd'hui, grâce aux réseaux sociaux, tous les pays  d'Europe, et même du monde, regardent la Roumanie avec un sentiment de  dégoût. Nous vous faisons savoir que protéger les animaux est un devoir  civique qui protège en même temps les humains. 
 > 
 > Parce  que vous ne pouvez plus cacher vos crimes et l'inculture des Roumains,  nous demandons à la Roumanie d'instaurer des lois pour la stérilisation  des animaux et des punitions sévères pour les personnes qui abandonnent  des êtres sensibles et intelligents, capables de sauver des vies  humaines. 
 > 
 > Salutations
 > 
 > Coordonnées
 > 
 > 
 > The government as now given the light for mass euthanasia of stray  dogs.  They have set in place a law to say that if a dog at a shelter  is not claimed by their owners or found a pera permanent home,  after 14  days, and in some cases 7 days, they are to be killed.  This in itself  is tragic  as a charity working to re-home dogs we can tell you that it  is impossible to re-home a dog in this timeframe.  The other worrying  element here however is how the dogs will be killed.  Given that the  authorities have not had the funds to sterilise dogs in the shelter how  do they propose to pay for a humane form of euthanisia?!  Those of use  working on the ground can tell you there will be nothing humane about  how these dogs will be killed.  What we are about to witness is a mass  slaughter and inhumane treatment of animals that will put Romania on the  map next to countries in Asia were dogs are essentially tortured to  death for the meat trade.  We are going to see a member of the EU commit  atrocities that should not be happening at all  never mind on a level  like this and most certainly not sanctioned by the same government that  signed  The Lisbon Treaty (art. 13, TFEU) where it states that the  animals are sentient beings, the European Parliament Resolution of 4  July 2012 on the establishment of an EU legal framework for the  protection of pets and stray animals ( 2012/2670 (RSP ).
 > 
  > As an EU citizen, coming from a country paying a considerable  amount of tax to the EU to provide subsidies and financial support to  Romania I am appalled to see this blatant breaking of EU law, and to see  this government sanctioned animal cruelty.  I demand that the EU steps  in and places political pressure on the EU government to revoke this  illegal law and to start tackling the real reasons for the problem of  strays on the streets, namely to lack of sterilisation programmes and  the huge level of corruption and disregard for law and animal welfare.  I  have already written about the fact that government funded sterilsation  programmes seem to be twice as epxensive as the ones charities perform   where does all the rest of the money go?!  The answer is into the  pockets of corrupt local officials.  This is the root of the problem and  this is where the government needs to act  not by introducing  ridiculous, ineffective and cruel laws!  Mass slaughter is not the  answer, this has been proven time and time again in numerous countries,  and if they have the money for humane euthanisia why has this never been  used to neuter the dogs and start really tackling the problem?!
 > We demand action!
 > 
 > If you would like to also demand action and answers please contact  the Romanian and EU politicians and ask how this can be happening in an  EU country  demand answers and action.
 > 
 > We ask you for an URGENT STERILIZATION & RETURN LAW OF ALL STRAY AND OWNED DOGS
 > 
 > Romania is already known by animal cruelty . Please, be advised  that if the killing of dogs starts, we will show to the entire world the  reality of the dog camps, we will notify worldwide about the financial  interests behind the business of killing dogs, we will withdraw any  support that we have given so far to your country, we will boycott  Romanian products and tourism, as no one will want to associate with a  corrupt, cruel and immoral country.
 > 

 a envoyer à 
presedinte@pnl.ro; ldinu2905@yahoo.com; berceanu.alexandra@gmail.com;  victorponta2.0@gmail.com; cp01@cdep.ro; cp02@cdep.ro; cp03@cdep.ro;  cp04@cdep.ro; cp05@cdep.ro; cp06@cdep.ro; cp07@cdep.ro; cp08@cdep.ro;  cp09@cdep.ro; cp10@cdep.ro; cp11@cdep.ro; cp12@cdep.ro; cp13@cdep.ro;  cp14@cdep.ro; marin.almajanu@cdep.ro; laurentiu.nistor@cdep.ro;  marcelciolacu@clicknet.ro; hubert.thuma@cdep.ro; zgonea@cdep.ro;  bogdan.ciuca@cdep.ro; viorelh@cdep.ro; dan.motreanu@cdep.ro;  ioan.oltean@cdep.ro; enicolicea@cdep.ro; cristian.buican@cdep.ro;  adrian.diaconu@cdep.ro; niculae.mircovici@cdep.ro;  mircea.draghici@cdep.ro; ionel.palar@cdep.ro; ioan.balan@cdep.ro;  denes.seres@cdep.ro; office@ansvsa.ro; office@cmvro.ro; srp@cdep.ro;  presa@cdep.ro; petitii@mai.gov.ro; amr@amr.ro;  cjd@bucuresti-primaria.ro; procetatean@presidency.ro; ccr@ccr.ro;  office@agerpres.ro; stiri@agerpres.ro; mediafax@mediafax.ro;  peti-secretariat@europarl.europa.eu; koen.doens@ec.europa.eu; albert.dess@europarl.europa.eu; alexander.alvaro@europarl.europa.eu; alexandergraf.lambsdorff@europarl.europa.eu; alexandra.thein@europarl.europa.eu; angelika.niebler@ebe-online.de; anja@weisgerber.com; axel.voss@europarl.europa.eu; b.weiler.mdep@t-online.de; barbara.lochbihler@europarl.europa.eu; bernd.lange@europarl.europa.eu; bernhard.rapkay@europarl.europa.eu; birgit.schnieber-jastram@europarl.europa.eu; birgit.sippel@europarl.europa.eu; britta.reimers@europarl.europa.eu; burkhard.balz@europarl.europa.eu; christa.klass@europarl.europa.eu; christian.ehler@europarl.europa.eu; constanze.krehl@europarl.europa.eu; dagmar.roth-behrendt@europarl.europa.eu; daniel@caspary.de; dialog@michaeltheurer.de; dieter-lebrecht.koch@europarl.europa.eu; doris.pack@europarl.europa.eu; elmar.brok@europarl.europa.eu;  europa@cornelia-ernst.de; europa@knut-fleckenstein.eu;  europa-buero@joleinen.de; europabuero@markus-pieper.eu;  europabuero@peter-jahr.de; europabuero-gabizimmer@t-online.de; europabuero-oberfranken@monika.hohlmeier.de; evelyne.gebhardt@europarl.europa.eu; franziska.brantner@europarl.europa.eu; franziska.keller@europarl.europa.eu; gerald.haefner@europarl.europa.eu; gesine.meissner@europarl.europa.eu; godelieve.quisthoudt-rowohl@europarl.europa.eu; h.reul@herbert-reul.de; hans-gert.poettering@europarl.europa.eu; heide.ruehle-office@europarl.europa.eu; helga.truepel@europarl.europa.eu; helmut.scholz@europarl.europa.eu; hermann.winkler@europarl.europa.eu; holger.krahmer@europarl.europa.eu; horst.schnellhardt@europarl.europa.eu;  info@elisabeth-schroedter.de; info@europa-mayer.de;  info@manfredweber.eu; info@peter-liese.de; info@petra-kammerevert.eu;  ingeborg.graessle@europarl.europa.eu; ismail.ertug@europarl.europa.eu; jan.albrecht@europarl.europa.eu; jens.geier@europarl.europa.eu; joachim.zeller@europarl.europa.eu; jorgo.chatzimarkakis@europarl.europa.eu; jurgen.creutzmann@europarl.europa.eu; juergen.klute@die-linke.de; jutta.haug@europarl.europa.eu; jutta.steinruck@europarl.europa.eu; karl-heinz.florenz@europarl.europa.e; kerstin.westphal@europarl.europa.eu; klaus-heiner.lehne@europarl.europa.eu; kontakt@eurojeggle.de; kurt.lechner@europarl.europa.eu; lothar.bisky@europarl.europa.eu; mail@bernd-posselt.de; markus.ferber@europarl.europa.eu; martin.hausling@europarl.europa.eu; martin.kastler@europarl.europa.eu; martin.schulz@europarl.europa.eu; matthias.groote@europarl.europa.eu; michael.cramer@europarl.europa.eu; michael.gahler@europarl.europa.eu; nadja.hirsch@europarl.europa.eu; norbert.glante@europarl.europa.eu; norbert.neuser@europarl.europa.eu; peter.simon@europarl.europa.eu; post@andreas-schwab.de; rainer.wieland@europarl.europa.eu; rebecca.harms@europarl.europa.eu; reimer.boege@europarl.europa.eu; reinhard.buetikofer@europarl.europa.eu; renate.sommer@europarl.europa.eu; sabine.loesing@europarl.europa.eu; sabine.verheyen@europarl.europa.eu; sabine.wils@europarl.europa.eu; silvana.koch-mehrin@europarl.europa.eu; sven.giegold@europarl.europa.eu; thomas.haendel@europarl.europa.eu; thomas.mann@europarl.europa.eu; thomas.ulmer@europarl.europa.eu; udo.bullmann@spd.de; ulrike.rodust@europarl.europa.eu; werner.kuhn@europarl.europa.eu; werner.langen@europarl.europa.eu; werner.schulz@europarl.europa.eu; wolf.klinz@europarl.europa.eu; wolfgang.kreissl-doerfler@europarl.europa.eu

----------


## mallo

Merci Salambo, j'ai copié ton texte pour la pétition.

Superdogs, ici : http://ccs.infospace.com/ClickHandle...665221AD39DB80

----------


## Liz23

Je viens de recevoir ceci : 

Sunday Sept 15th 2013 - The Ro Dog haters have now taken to attacking would be rescuers and I heard today of an innocent Lady walking her two beloved ex-'shelter' Dogs (off lead !!!) . They were attacked by three 'men' shouting " No Dog deserves to live " . One of the Dogs was shot twice and killed in the streets of Bucharest !!!!!!! The 'men' ran off looking for more victims !!!!!!!!! Romania we may have lost the battle but the war has just begun ...................... Please all S H A R E !!

----------


## manoe

Merci bcp Salambo. Il faut absolument que nous fassions rompre le silence qui cautionne les actes de ces barbares qui n'ont d'humain que de nom, et informer, diffuser.....

----------


## rafaela13

Bon vous savez déjà pour la manif le 26 à  Strasbourg je suppose *?*, je le remets dans le doute :


https://www.facebook.com/events/319410928203391/?ref=22

*Une manifestation internationalle 
aura lieu devant le Conseil de l'Europe à Strasbourg 
le jeudi 26 septembre 2013 à 14 heures.*
" Durant 3 jours, le 24, 25 et 26 septembre, des réunions du Comité des Ministres du Conseil de l'Europe auront lieu pour les Droits de l'Homme. C'est notre meilleur chance de faire entendre la voix des sans voix, les chiens errants de Roumanie. (il y aura beaucoup de personnalités politiques influentes) 
Voici l'adresse venez nombreux, avec vos cartes d'identités ou passeports . 
Conseil de l'Europe
Avenue de l’Europe
F-67075 Strasbourg

http://www.coe.int/t/dg4/cultureheritage/About/acces_fr.asp

Faites circuler l'info, merci!

----------


## Doglover

http://www.huffingtonpost.co.uk/rita...b_3908009.html

 ::   ::   ::   ::

----------


## salambo

Et comme la loi des séries s'applique... Le Maroc a aussi voté une loi d'extermination des chiens... "dits dangereux" !
*Pourquoi c'est important*                                                             Une extermination programmée pure et simple de la race canine au Maroc : 
Le  texte relatif à "la protection des personnes contre les dangers des  chiens" a été adopté par la chambre des représentants !! il faut se  mobiliser avant sa présentation à la chambre des conseillers pour son  adoption définitive ! 

Une loi CRUELLE qui est apparue d'une  façon brusque !! son vote a été très rapide ! son texte est flou et très  dangereux par son manque de détails et de précision !! la liste des  chiens dits "dangereux" n'est pas encore définie et elle sera publiée  qu'après l'application de la loi, qui va encadrer également  l'acquisition des chiens en général !! Si cette loi RIDICULE , ABSURDE  et SCANDALEUSE passe ,TOUS les molosses au Maroc seront ASSASSINÉS ! les  autres races seront sévèrement contrôlés et le port de la muselière  sera OBLIGATOIRE !! même pour les tout-petits chiens !!
Amis des animaux partout dans le monde ,
C'est inacceptable ! Comment pouvons-nous rester insensible à cela ? 
Les chiens au Maroc comptent sur vous, s'il vous plaît SIGNEZ et FAITES CIRCULER cette pétition .
Accéder  à la page Facebook :  https://www.facebook.com/pages/Tiron...322681?fref=ts

----------


## Titipa87

:: Ca va être la nouvelle mode maintenant d'établir des lois d'extermination

----------


## marybee

De Mukitza

Une petite lueur dans ce dramatique tableau
Réponse du Député européen allemand Monsieur Michael Cramer.
Ce courrier est arrivé dans la messagerie Mukitza


Traduction :


Chère Madame,


Merci beaucoup pour votre e-mail sur le traitement horrible des chiens errants en Roumanie.


Comme vous, je suis choqué par les mesures prises par les autorités et je vais soutenir les demandes formulées par l'Animal Welfare Intergroupe du Parlement européen. La mort de milliers de chiens errants n'est pas une solution acceptable à un problème qui ne peut être résolu que grâce à la stérilisation et une vaste stratégie.


L'UE ne peut pas fermer les yeux. Nous devons agir rapidement et je vais soutenir activement une solution au sein du Parlement européen.


Cordialement,


Michael Cramer 


Dear Madam, 


Thank you very much for your e-mail on the horrible treatment of stray dogs in Romania. 


Like you, I am shocked about the actions taken by authorities and support the demands made by the Animal Welfare Intergroup of the European Parliament. The killing of thousands of stray dogs is not an acceptable solution to a problem that can only be solved through sterilisation and an extensive strategy.


The EU cannot turn a blind eye.  We have to act swiftly and I will actively support a solution in the European Parliament. 


Yours truly,


Michael Cramer

----------


## nénéne

et ben si la France s'y mets aussi! On est pas sorti!
Envoyé ces chien en Chine non mais merde là!! Honte que la Roumanie fasse parti de lEurope

----------


## Titipa87

C'est une bonne chose qu'il ait répondu , il compte faire quoi ??

----------


## marybee

Pétition signée salambo, il y a un lien pour la pétition sur avaaz pour ceux qui n'ont pas fb

----------


## Am Stram Gram

Une manif est prévu le 21 à Bruxelle également

https://www.facebook.com/events/447877058664231/?ref=22

----------


## mamouschka

Pitié, pourriez-vous mettre les photos en spoiler ? Un chiot battu à mort, je n'en peux plus de cette barbarie, les descriptions sont déjà suffisamment choquantes. Merci par avance  ::

----------


## mallo

Une nouvelle pétition, il y a déjà pas mal de personnes qui ont signé (en sachant que j'ai fait la pétition aujourd'hui) :

http://www.mesopinions.com/petition/...roumanie/10630

----------


## Chinooka

Il y a aussi cette pétition-ci qui n'a pas beaucoup de signatures :

https://www.lapetition.be/en-ligne/A...ania-7853.html

----------


## mallo

> Il y a aussi cette pétition-ci qui n'a pas beaucoup de signatures :
> 
> https://www.lapetition.be/en-ligne/A...ania-7853.html


Et celle ci, sur le même site : 
https://www.lapetition.be/en-ligne/C...nie-13365.html

----------


## rafaela13

> Pitié, pourriez-vous mettre les photos en spoiler ? Un chiot battu à mort, je n'en peux plus de cette barbarie, les descriptions sont déjà suffisamment choquantes. Merci par avance


Mamouschka, n'hésite pas à contacter un modo avec le triangle. 

Est-ce quelqu'un pourrait lister toutes les pétitions svp ? comme ça on diffuse tout en bloc, il commence à en avoir beaucoup maintenant.. 

Je signe toutes les dernières.

----------


## mallo

C'est fait ici, Rafaela :

Toutes les pétitions pour les chiens en Roumanie

----------


## rafaela13

> C'est fait ici, Rafaela :
> 
> Toutes les pétitions pour les chiens en Roumanie


Merci, je diffuse.

----------


## pitulush

> Il y a un vote ici
> http://referendumcaini.stirileprotv.ro/
> 
> Il faut voter NU....
> 
> plus de 60% sont pour l'euthanasie....
> 
> Partager au maximum...


Bonjour de Bucharest. Je voulais vous dire qu'ils ont changé la question, maintenant c'est "voulez vous adopter un chien errant?"
"Oui, je voudrais adopter un en permanence
Oui, je voudrais adopter un à la distance
Non"

C'est juste un sondage, pas un vote officiel.

----------


## marybee

les résultats des analyses d'ADN prélevées sur le corps du petit enf/ant "tué
  sylvie 51 Aujourd'hui à 21:13


Nouvelle-choc à Bucarest - les résultats des analyses d'ADN prélevées sur le corps du petit enf/ant "tué par les chiens errants" montreraient sans équivoque qu'aucun des six chiens errants "arrêtés pour meurtre" n'a pas été impliqué dans la tragédie, l'ADN trouvé ne leurs appartient pas. Le senateur Marius Marinescu, président de la Fédération pour la Protection des Animaux et de l'Environnement, cite dans cet article des sources policières dans ce sens. D'après le senateur Marinescu, l'enfant aurait été tué par un chien "de lutte" càd un chien ayant du mordant et maintenant les autorités devront expliquer l'hystérie qu'elles ont créé contre les chiens errants. Toutefois, les autorités devront trouver le propriétaire du chien qui a tué l'enfant et qui, probablement a porté le corps sans vie du petit là où il a été trouvé..
Le lien.
http://www.dcnews.ro/2013/09/rasturn...analizelor-adn

----------


## Chinooka

::

----------


## Aponi26

horreur et barbarie....je suis si écoeurée.... ::  ::  ::  
et ainsi on peut continuer à tuer en toute impunité...de pauvres chiens qui n'y sont pour rien.

est ce que quelqu'un proche du gouvernement roumain ne serait pas impliquer dans le meurtre de cet enfant et on cherche à le protéger en masquant les faits et en légalisant enfin une politique de dictature, crime, agonie et torture organisée?? :: 

pitié c'est à vomir...

je ne sais pas si on l'a déjà mais au cas ou...une allemande s'est bien bouger...
http://www.tierschutz-direkt.at/inde...ling-dogs.html

encore des pétitions  :: et autres adresses à harceler... ::

----------


## Chinooka

En même temps désinformer et manipuler, ça ne fait pas peur aux Roumains. Souvenez-vous des charniers de Timisoara en 1989, ils racontent ce qu'ils veulent et tout le monde gobe tout ! Donc si ça les arrangeait d'inventer cette attaque de chiens errants sur un petit garçon pour éliminer la population canine, je ne suis pas étonnée.

http://www.monde-diplomatique.fr/car...2-21-Timisoara

----------


## mallo

Je suis tout à fait d'accord avec Chinooka. Et donc, il ne faut pas diffuser n'importe quelle information sans en être certain. Cela pourrait se retourner contre nous. Il vaut mieux se concentrer sur les refuges d'Anda, de Carmina et les autres, tout en continuant notre combat..


Édit : je viens de revoir un mail du cabinet du Premier Ministre, qui  certifie que mon courrier a été lu. C'est tout je pense, il n'y aura pas de suite.

----------


## Titipa87

Pour la FA , je lui ai dis de contacter Raf et serait ok pour prendre un chiot ok chat / chiens , c'est pas sûre  mais les chiens sont ils testés chat ?

Horrifié ::

----------


## Doglover

Europe will join us on 21st September

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=qUG_sDowRbU


https://www.facebook.com/K9Angels

----------


## mallo

Je m'en doutais là encore, mais qui ne tente rien n'a rien ; réponse de wwf :


Je vous remercie de votre intérêt pour le WWF France et nos missions.

Même si le sort de ces animaux nous tient à coeur, nous ne travaillons pas sur le droit des animaux. Nous travaillons uniquement sur les espèces menacées dans leur habitat naturel. Nous ne traitons pas des espèces fermières, domestiques ou en captivité.

Nous ne prenons donc pas position car cela ne rentre pas dans notre domaine d'actions. Nous nous répartissons les actions à mener pour défendre les animaux avec les autres associations et sur ce sujet, des associations comme One Voice ou la SPA sont déjà actives.


Cordialement,

Isabelle
Service Documentation

WWF-France


PS : du coup, je viens d'envoyer un mail à "One Voice"

----------


## France34

Est-ce que quelqu'un a contacté 30millions d'amis  en envoyant toutes les photos et les vidéos qui sont sur ce post ? Moi, je ne sais pas faire ça ; mail 30millionsdamis.fr . Si eux ne diffusent pas dans leur émission la moindre des informations sur ce massacre, c'est à se taper la tête contre les murs!    Quelqu'un a pu contacter un Député européen qui lui a dit qu'il allait s'en occuper : y a-t-il eu une suite ? Peut-être que quelqu'un pourrait arriver à contacter Monsieur Michel BARNIER Commissaire européen et ancien ministre de l'Agriculture en France ?  Moi, j'ai essayé en créant une pétition dans AVAAZ, mais on m'a dit qu'on ne pouvait s'adresser qu'au Pr.de la République ou au Maire ? ::         C'est évident que l'accident de ce petit garçon n'est qu'un prétexte ! Il ya longtemps que les tortures et massacres d'animaux , chats, chiens, chevaux etc...se pratiquent là-bas!!!          L'ignoble  Ceauscescu a fait raser des tas de maisons pour faire construire des hlm : les habitants ont dû laisser leurs chiens dans la rue et ils s'y sont multipliés . Comme il a été dit , la roumanie a reçu des indemnités pour les faire stériliser, mais l'argent est allé ailleurs!!! Espérons que nos efforts serviront à sauver le plus possible de chiens!

----------


## mallo

Mails envoyés à 30 millions d'amis, mais comme cela a déjà été fait, je ne sais pas si mon message apportera plus...

----------


## allysha

J'ai envoyé un mail à 30 millions d'amis au début et ils m'ont répondu que je devais me retourner vers la fondation BB parce que c'est elle qui s'occupait de la stérilisation des chiens roumains.

----------


## Doglover

Message venant de Roumanie : l'Europe est avec nous pour punir ce crime.






*Quelqu'un sait s'il y a quelque chose à Paris aussi le 21 septembre ?*

----------


## marybee

Message de Corinne Mukitza


corinne91 Aujourd'hui à 22:02


La Fondation Bardot m'a appelée hier et aujourd'hui ; ils vont envoyer un journaliste interviewer nos contacts sur la situation sur place.

----------


## Chinooka

Encore une pétition à signer absolument :

https://www.change.org/petitions/con...he-lower-house

"La Cour constitutionnelle roumaine débattra de PL912 - autorisant l'euthanasie de tous TOUS les chiens errants après 14 jours s'ils ne sont pas adoptés - le 25 septembre 2013. Ils décideront de la vie ou de la mort de TOUS les animaux errants en Roumanie."

Alors pourquoi ces barbares ont-ils déjà commencé tous ces massacres ignobles et horribles ?????

Doglover, je sais qu'il y a une manif à Bruxelles le 21/9.

----------


## Chinooka

Le texte en anglais de cette dernière pétition (il n'y a que 114 signatures...) :

On 10th September,  2013 the Lower House of the Romanian Parliament voted PL912 to  legitimise a 'catch and kill' policy for all homeless animals after 14  days, if not adopted. The terminology used was 'eradication'. Since this  date media frenzy has been created because of the death of a young boy  under what remains dubious circumstances. However the stray animals were  blamed...
 For further information, please visit: http://www.occupyforanimals.org/roma...d-by-dogs.html
 The decision to allow euthanasia of ALL homeless dogs in Romania, was  taken by the Romanian Parliament, totally ignoring that mass-killing of  healthy animals is:
 - contrary to the recommendations of the WHO (World Health Organisation); 
 - that it contradicts their own Constitutional Court's Decision  1/2012 (that euthanasia is ILLEGAL as a stray dogs management method  until all other solutions have been applied properly, uniformly and with  responsibility by local authorities); 
  - that it contradicts the WD 0026/2011 and the "framework"
 the European Council's Convention on the Protection of Pet Animals 
  - any adequate human moral principles! 
 AND, on top of all: 
 - totally ignoring that, after 20 years of killing Romania's straying dogs, this method has proven to be ineffective!
 "Interestingly", though, culling dogs can be very profitable. The  President is therefore asking the tax payer to fund an expensive,  non-evidence based, ineffective practice.
 Former senator Marius Marinescu, current President of the Federation  for the Protection of Animals and the Environment (FPAM) has challenged  the approved law allowing euthanasia of ALL stray animals after 14 days  if not adopted before the Romanian Constitutional Court and CCR will  debate PL912 on 25th of September, 2013. They will decide between life  and death of ALL homeless animals in Romania. 
 In an non-corrupted country it would be absolutely normal and  predictable that the Court will maintain its position stated in the  Decision taken in January 2012. However, we do not know how big the  political pressure over the Court really is and therefore we kindly ask  you to sign our petition that sends instant emails to several members of  the CCR. 
 Thank you very much, in advance.

----------


## hln

l'enfant n'a pas été tué par un chien !mais aurait ete abusé et violenté mortellement par un pédophile pour autant il n'arrête pas le genocide cette accident a du être volontairement attribué aux chiens tres nombreux la-bas !

----------


## Liz23

Doglover, je crois qu'il y a une manifestation à Strasbourg. Pour Paris, je ne sais pas.

----------


## salambo

Spoiler:  









La  vérité va bien finir par éclater!! Et pourtant ça ne ramènera pas a la  vie tous ces innocents massacrés a cause d'une rumeur et d'un  mensonge!!!!

 Reposez en paix .....

 Je vous laisse lire, transmis de Nina!!

 Pour info : Retournement incroyable de l'enfant tué en Roumanie: les résultats des tests ADN sont révélés

 A moins d'un rebondissement dans cette affaire, il semblerait que des  innocents paient en ce moment la très lourde facture de l'inconscience  et de la cruauté inouïe des humains !

 Voici des liens de vidéos  à diffuser. Le monde doit savoir ce qui se passe en Roumanie et combien  ces malheureux souffrent ! J'avoue que je n'ai pas eu le courage de  regarder plus de quelques secondes !

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=bQ71orezXLs
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=wP1N7lEI8ew
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=QTumvhrVBDg

https://www.facebook.com/angelserena
 J'ai rejoint cette page. Merci de soutenir Angel Serena qui a honte  d'être roumaine ! C'est de sa page que j'ai découvert le rebondissement  dans l'affaire du petit Inout, mort à 4 ans, que beaucoup pensaient  avoir été  violé. 

 J'ai suivi le lien ci-dessous et j'ai pu traduire pour vous :

 Révélations choquantes dans le cas du petit garçon attaqué par les  chiens. Les tests ADN montrent qu'ils n'a pas été attaqué par les chiens  errants dans le parc. Cette nouvelle récente laisse à supposer que nous  pouvons quand même nous y fier. 

http://www.dcnews.ro/2013/09/rasturn...nalizelor-adn/

 Traduction intégrale de l'article: L'enquête sur la mort de l'enfant de  4 ans, en raison de morsures de chiens, le 2 septembre 2013, Parcul Tei  a révélé des détails choquants, qui peuvent transformer à présent la  supposition qui stipulait qu'il avait été mordu à mort par 6 chiens  errants.

 Des sources internes, déclarées par DeCe News, qui,  sur la base des données obtenues jusqu'à présent, les tests ADN -  effectués sur les échantillons prélevés après l'incident ne prouvent pas  que les blessures infligées à l'enfant aient été faites par 6 chiens  accusés à tort et mis à mort. Il n'y a donc aucune trace d'ADN des  chiens sur le corps du petit enfant. 

 Ainsi, la théorie selon  laquelle le petit garçon a été tué par un chien dressé pour les combats  de chiens devient plus crédible. Son corps a été placé là où il a été  trouvé, afin que le blâme soit jeté sur les chiens errants. Cette  hypothèse devient de plus en plus cohérente.

 Le sénateur Marinescu : il y avait un chien dressé pour le combat.

 L'ancien sénateur, Marius Marinescu, président de FPAM, a confirmé,  pour DeCe News, cette information, citant des sources policières.

 Il soutient également que cette hypothèse sera finalement confirmée et  l'ensemble de l'hystérie contre les chiens errants se révèlera inutile.

 «J'ai soutenu dès le début que le petit garçon a été tué par un chien  dressé pour les combats. Cela aurait été impossible pour les chiens  errants de produire toutes ces blessures sur son corps. Cela aurait été  impossible, qu'après une telle attaque, de retrouver ces chiens si  paisibles et de rester calmes pour eux, en agitant leur queue. Les  spécialistes en comportement canin ont compris dès le début que ces  chiens n'étaient PAS COUPABLES. Peut-être que l'un d'eux a reniflé le  petit garçon tout en sétendant sur le sol, et a pu être légèrement  souillé par le sang de l'enfant. Mais les taches de sang sur le chien ne  sont pas les résultats des morsures de l'enfant. C'était une campagne  de désinformation, afin d'engager et de diviser la population. Dès à  présent, les autorités DOIVENT trouver le propriétaire du chien dressé  pour les combats et qui a traîné le petit garçon à l'endroit où il a été  trouvé. » - a déclaré M. Marinescu.

http://www.dcnews.ro/2013/09/rasturn...nalizelor-adn/

----------


## momo

Quelle horreur pour tous ces pauvres chiens lorsqu ils se sont retrouvés entre les mains de ces monstres...je leur souhaite tout le malheur possible à ces pourritures!!!
Qu ils souffrent comme ils ont fait souffrir tous ces petits amours et qu ils crèvent.

Quand à vous pauvres petits anges sans défense face à tous ces pourris qui vous ont fait subir tant de souffrances,reposez en paix..
Vous avez rencontrés la pire éspèce qui puisse exister...mais sachez que vous étiez aimez par des millions de personnes et que vous resterez dans nos cœurs meurtris...
Plus personne ne vous fera de mal maintenant...
Prenez ce joli pont   et soyez heureux mes loulous...
Ont vous aime

----------


## momo

Voici ce que j ai lu sur Mukitza:


BONNE NOUVELLE

En Roumanie, le massacre des chiens est momentanément suspendu ! Suite à la pression des associations animales, et à l'indignation qu'à provoqué ce massacre, le Conseil Constitutionnel va faire revoter une loi le 25 septembre, afin de ne plus autoriser cette tuerie.

Voilà l'info que je viens de recevoir dans ma boite mail , j'espère qu'elle est vraie ............



suivi de ce message:

NON ! c'est faux ! 
la fourrière désaffectée de Pascani va servir demain de lieu d'enfermement et tuerie de tous les chiens errants de la ville, 
décision du maire (de source sûre) et ce n'est qu'un exemple !!! Les massacres continuent, partout, les gens qui ont des amis en Europe leur téléphonent des récit hallucinant !
Qui vous a envoyé ce mail, s'il vous plaît ?

----------


## lana126

Ce n'est pas un chien qui a tué le petit garçon, mais un homme plus précisément un pédophile car il a été autopsié et ils ont découvert le viol du petit garçon, ils en ont profité pour dire que c'était un chien errant pour se débarrasser d'eux 40 000 chiens sont éventrés brûlés vifs empoisonnés ils rentrent dans les maisons prendre les chiens et touchent 100 euros par chien tué UNE HONTE POUR LA ROUMANIE car leur histoire n'est pas la vérité Madame SABAT Françoise qui suit l'affaire depuis le début

----------


## lana126

Bonjour, c'est vrai, c'est un pédophile qui a tué le jeune garçon, il a été autopsié comment voulez-vous qu'un  chien traîne un enfant de 4 ans sur 1 km 5, ils ont profité de ce fait pour dire que c'était un chien, MAIS C'EST FAUX , ils veulent se débarrasser des 40 000 chiens errants, ils éventrent les chiens, ils tuent les chiots, les brûlent vivants les empoisonnent ils disent qu'ils vont attendre le 25 septembre pour continuer à tuer CE N'EST PAS VRAI LE MASSACRE CONTINUE IL FAUT ARRÊTER TOUT CA POURQUOI TUER DES CHIENS INNOCENTS 100 EUROS A CELUI QUI RAMÈNE UN CHIEN MORT Madame SABAT Françoise

----------


## France34

Les roumains ont accentué leur tuerie (ils avaient commençé bien avant  )   parce qu'ils ont su que le décret était en préparation et qu'on leur a promis de l'argent! Alors pourquoi ne pas joindre l'utile à l'agréable (selon leurs instincts !)  Je vais écrire à Réha KUTLU-HUTIN pour lui dire ma façon de penser !!! Il ne s'agit pas de stérilisations, comme elle a dit à ALLYSHA ,mais de* tuerie* . Grand merci à Madame Brigitte BARDOT !

----------


## salambo

Tous ne sont pas des pourris...
*DES ROUMAINS FONT LA QUEUE POUR ADOPTER DES CHIENS ERRANTS C ' EST BEAU IL Y EN A QUELQUES UNS DE BONS !!!!!!*




- - - Mise à jour - - -

----------


## Spirale

D'autres nouvelles :
http://www.actuanimaux.com/actualite...r-la-situation

----------


## Titipa87

Pour Raphaela : http://www.rescue-forum.com/bazar-re...anasies-97630/  :Smile:

----------


## Chinooka

Vous avez déjà vu cette pétition à signer ? pour ma part je ne l'avais pas encore vue. Ca  m'arrache les tripes de signer une pétition commençant par "cher  président machin" mais c'est pour la bonne cause !

http://www.ifaw.org/united-states/ge...an-street-dogs

----------


## Samsoudi

Signée .Insupportable! on se croirait a l époque de ce misérable Schaucheskou...crime et violences

----------


## OBELIX2806

Voici les nouvelles atroces que je viens de recevoir de Mariana qui gère le refuge à IASI 
*La situation na pas change, les abrutis ne veulent pas se calmer, bien au contraire.il y a trop de violence envers les chiens encourage par les autorites, par la presse, par les responasble de la santé animale, etc. Tu ne voudrais pas etre ici en ce moment, je tasure. Jai vu aujourdhui des ordures bruler des chiens, dautres ordures atacher des chiots, les etrangler et faire pipi sur eux. Cest des choses qui vont me suivre pour toujours. Et si avant il existai quelques abrutis qui fesais ca, cetais toujours un peu en cachette, tandis que maintenant ils le font au milieu de la route, dans toutes les routes, toutes les villes, tous les villages, etc. et la plupart des gens le font. Les chiens sont devenus tout dun coup lenemi numero un de la population.*

----------


## Chinooka

C'est l'horreur à grande échelle, ils sont devenus complètement fous !!!!! Je n'imagine même pas ce que doivent ressentir ceux qui font de la protection animale là-bas, nous sommes déjà traumatisés et pourtant nous ne sommes pas sur place et ne voyons pas toutes ces horreurs en direct !!! Je n'ai même plus de mots pour exprimer mon dégoût profond pour ces assassins.

----------


## mallo

Je ne préfère plus rien dire, les insultes risquent de fuser. Cela ne sert à rien, mais je bouillonne. Je ne dort quasiment plus, j'ai du faire une sieste de deux heures pour récupérer toutes ces nuits de mer**.
Je plains réellement toutes celles et ceux qui travaillent sur place, j'espère qu'ils ne perdent pas espoir.

A tous les chiens qui ont été torturé et à tous ceux qui le seront : on vous aime !!!

----------


## OBELIX2806

Il est certain que là bas je serais devenue folle 
Ils ne méritent même pas le nom d'humain 
Je les voue à l'enfer éternel
Pourquoi les journaux francais ne réagissent pas ?

----------


## delph68

mettez les photos en spoiler  :Frown: ((

----------


## superdogs

> Pitié, pourriez-vous mettre les photos en spoiler ? Un chiot battu à mort, je n'en peux plus de cette barbarie, les descriptions sont déjà suffisamment choquantes. Merci par avance


SVP, merci de respecter, certains ne supportent pas, et c'est compréhensible...

- - - Mise à jour - - -




> mettez les photos en spoiler ((


Moi aussi, je suis tellement dégoutée..ça fait des jours que je n'ai que ça en tête, l'écoeurement augmente de jour en jour. Spoiler svp

----------


## rafaela13

> SVP, merci de respecter, certains ne supportent pas, et c'est compréhensible...


Signalez les images avec le triangle svp, je ne vois pas de quelle image il s'agit, j'ai fait un rapport pour la seule que j'avais vu mais cela n'a peut-être pas marché. Si on est plusieurs à signaler, ça va finir par marcher...

- - - Mise à jour - - -

Enfin, je parle de celles qui ont le courage de revoir l'image ! Je comprends que ça soit à la limite du supportable / que ce soit insupportable.

----------


## superdogs

> Tous ne sont pas des pourris...
> *DES ROUMAINS FONT LA QUEUE POUR ADOPTER DES CHIENS ERRANTS C ' EST BEAU IL Y EN A QUELQUES UNS DE BONS !!!!!!*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - - - Mise à jour - - -


 D'ici à ce que eux aussi subissent des représailles... ou les chiens tout juste adoptés, je le sens bien venir, au point de sauvagerie atteint par certains... J'en ai la nausée, depuis des jours et des jours,  :: 

Mes courriers sont tous partis, mais perso, je suis découragée, je pense que la majorité des chiens sera massacrée, et qu'ils ne s'arrêteront que ivres du sang versé. Le temps que les "grands" de ce monde se bougent...si ils veulent bien bouger un jour!

----------


## superdogs

> Signalez les images avec le triangle svp, je ne vois pas de quelle image il s'agit, j'ai fait un rapport pour la seule que j'avais vu mais cela n'a peut-être pas marché. Si on est plusieurs à signaler, ça va finir par marcher...
> 
> - - - Mise à jour - - -
> 
> Enfin, je parle de celles qui ont le courage de revoir l'image ! Je comprends que ça soit à la limite du supportable / que ce soit insupportable.


*FAIT*/ de moins en moins "facile" à voir, parce que *depuis, combien ? Combien ? COMBIEN ? ???????*

----------


## pitulush

http://www.occupyforanimals.org/roma...d-by-dogs.html

----------


## superdogs

Pitulush, super article, bien explicite, complet... Par contre je demande le spoiler pour les photos des chiens attrapes et morts ; trop dur!

----------


## bb38

Pour info : Une pétition circule sur MES OPINIONS

----------


## souricette2

on a beau signer tout ce qu'on peut, je crains qu'on soit en présence d'une espèce de folie meurtrière collective, qui demande à s'exercer en toute "légalité"; les malheureux chiens en font les frais, c'est trop atroce, trop injuste....

----------


## mallo

Oui bb38, c'est la mienne (bien que ce ne soit pas mon texte, je précise). Ce matin, quel bonheur de voir presque 3000 signatures. Souricette2, cela n'engage à rien de signer. Le but, c'est d'informer le maximum de Français pour que les politiciens aient les oreilles qui sifflent.

----------


## salambo

ll y a de l'espoir...
*partagé une photo de Paramour Poureux.*

ROUMANIE : FAISONS LE BUZZ DE CETTE VIDEO ! DIFFUSEZ LARGEMENT, SVP !

 Il s'appelle Mihai Valica. Il offre la stérilisation gratuite pour les animaux errants de Vatra Dornei.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=TXBur27fUhA

 Voilà un BON Maire qui se bat pour que les animaux de sa commune ne  subissent pas le sort terrible des autres. Ce prêtre exemplaire, qui  désire que d'autres maires le suivent, est vraiment méritant. Peut-on  imaginer qu'il se batte aussi contre les médias qui ont complètement  corrompu les gens en les incitant à la violence et au meurtre ? Nous le  pouvons, même si la vidéo ne le dit pas. Elle est en roumain, mais nous  parvenons à comprendre le sens de la démarche de ce maire. Il parle de  tristesse, d'abandon, de souffrance, de la responsabilité de tous ...

 Faisons le buzz de cette vidéo pour montrer que la bonne volonté, le bon sens et le respect sont payants !

 Merci pour les animaux martyrs de Roumanie !


 "Les êtres humains sont au-dessus des chiens», a déclaré le président  Traian Basescu dans un discours qui a été retransmis en direct mardi." 

 Quel orgueil ! Quelle dédain pour le Vivant ! Quelle ignorance !  

http://www.huffingtonpost.com/2013/0...n_3861718.html

----------


## bb38

Ok Mallo, bien cette pétition, + facile à faire circuler en plus MERCI pour les loulous
Est ce que l'on peut trouver cette vidéo sur FB pour la diffuser, si oui merci de mettre le lien.

----------


## corinnebergeron

Au dix neuvième siècle, en Russie, un enfant fut tué par son beau-père contrebandier qu'il voulait dénoncer. Cet homme le tua à la paques juive en lui infligeant des blessures que le bon peuple pensait rituelles (prélever le sang d'un enfant chrétien pour le mettre dans la nourriture ... bref) un juif fut accusé, il y eut des pogroms ... à l'époque l'opinion publique américaine fit la lumière sur l'affaire avec bien du mal.

En cette période de mal être il faut bien des boucs émissaires ... encore heureux que ce ne soit pas tombé sur les roms ... absolument lamentable.

----------


## mamouschka

*Un point sur les actualités de Roumanie.
 Voici ce qu'écrit Daniela Simionescu
 Je vous actualise: les chiens sont attrapés dans la rue et enfermés  dans des fourrières trop petites, trop étroites, ils sont terrifiés,  pleurent, se mordent entre eux. On stérilise même les plus vieux qui  forcément ne peuvent plus l'être,leur santé ne le permet pas. On ne  permet pas aux gens qui veulent adopter d'entrer dans certains refuges  publics pour adopter. Un homme a été tué ce matin à Brasov parce que,  entendant qu'un voisin battait un chien de la rue, est sorti le  défendre. L'autre a cassé une bouteille et a enfoncé la partie coupante  dans la poitrine du sauveur, qui est décédé sur place. Une journaliste  de la télévision publique a été "emmenée au commissariat" (sans raisons  légales) parce que, avec sa mère essayait de mettre à l'abri des chiens  de la rue. C'est inimaginable, les défendeurs des animaux ont le moral  très bas, ils se voient dépourvus de tout moyen d'intervention... Ce  dimanche à 15h il y a une manif pour soutenir les chiens de la rue de  Roumanie à la Place de Luxembourg 'je ne sais pas qui l'organise, j'ai  eu juste l'info).*Pris sur la page FB d'Irina  ::

----------


## bb38

Et sur le site chance.org (pétition), il y a une pétition en place aussi pour les chiens errants de la Bosnie.
Car une information circule comme quoi, le gouvernement veut faire la même chose qu'en Roumanie.
C'est quoi ces humains qui sont devenus des tueurs d'animaux !!!

----------


## Chinooka

> *Un point sur les actualités de Roumanie.
>  Voici ce qu'écrit Daniela Simionescu
>  Un homme a été tué ce matin à Brasov parce que,  entendant qu'un voisin battait un chien de la rue, est sorti le  défendre. L'autre a cassé une bouteille et a enfoncé la partie coupante  dans la poitrine du sauveur, qui est décédé sur place. Une journaliste  de la télévision publique a été "emmenée au commissariat" (sans raisons  légales) parce que, avec sa mère essayait de mettre à l'abri des chiens  de la rue. C'est inimaginable, les défendeurs des animaux ont le moral  très bas, ils se voient dépourvus de tout moyen d'intervention...* 
> 
> Pris sur la page FB d'Irina


Il faut croire que le permis de tuer des humains a été délivré en même temps que celui de tuer les chiens !

----------


## Titipa87

Des nouveau pour les chaines de télévision ? Il va falloir que je me creuse la tête pour savoir si j'ai connu un journaliste !!!

----------


## Titipa87

Finalement l'artiste que j'avais contacté ne peut pas mais est sensible aux causes des chiens ...  Je suis sûre qu'elle aurait put  ::

----------


## kitchoupi

> Finalement l'artiste que j'avais contacté ne peut pas mais est sensible aux causes des chiens ...  Je suis sûre qu'elle aurait put


Tu as essayé. Merci pour ça  ::

----------


## mallo

N'oubliez pas !!!

Pour faire des dons :

Mukitza :
*chèque :*
Association Mukitza
5 Bd de la Gare
91580 ETRECHY


*Virement :*
http://associationmukitza.forums-act...ation-t338.htm




AUTRES ASSOCIATIONS POUR LA ROUMANIE 


Charly Le Blanc :
*Chèque :*
Association Charly Le Blanc
Pavillon n° 7
3, rue de l'Abbé Derry
92130 Issy-Les-Moulineaux


*Paypal :*
dons.charly@orange.fr


*Virement :*
Pour obtenir les coordonnées bancaires de Charly (RIB), envoyer par e_Mail une demande à l'adresse e-Mail suivante : charlyleblanc@orange.fr


Association SKY :
*chèque :* 
Association SKY
7 chemin du Poliguet
49800 ANDARD


*Paypal :*
https://www.paypal.com/fr/cgi-bin/we...5308b8c4dd4ef1

----------


## OBELIX2806

*"Les êtres humains sont au-dessus des chiens», a déclaré le président Traian Basescu dans un discours qui a été retransmis en direct mardi." 
*Mais ce ne sont pas des êtres humains qui brûlent des chiens vivant, les dépècent, les battent à mort .
En ne réagissant pas nos gouvernements sont tout autant responsables de ces atrocités 
Je suis écoeurée

----------


## Chinooka

L'asso SKY, c'est pour quel refuge roumain ?

----------


## OBELIX2806

L'association SKY, c'est l'antenne francaise de la Fondation SKY . C'est pour le refuge de Mariana à IASI, à la frontière moldave, très dur

----------


## Chinooka

Ah ok ! Je leur enverrai aussi un petit quelque chose ainsi qu'à Mukitza et Charly.

----------


## mallo

Une vidéo de Mukitza sur Youtube : AME SENSIBLE S'ABSTENIR (moi même je suis allée trop loin) !!!!!

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=XB__XVtmXT4

----------


## superdogs

> *Un point sur les actualités de Roumanie.
>  Voici ce qu'écrit Daniela Simionescu
>  On ne  permet pas aux gens qui veulent adopter d'entrer dans certains refuges  publics pour adopter. Un homme a été tué ce matin à Brasov parce que,  entendant qu'un voisin battait un chien de la rue, est sorti le  défendre. L'autre a cassé une bouteille et a enfoncé la partie coupante  dans la poitrine du sauveur, qui est décédé sur place. Une journaliste  de la télévision publique a été "emmenée au commissariat" (sans raisons  légales) parce que, avec sa mère essayait de mettre à l'abri des chiens  de la rue.* 
> 
> Pris sur la page FB d'Irina


Eh ben voilà, j'en parlais il y 24 heures, des représailles!!!. On est en plein surréalisme là !! On croit rêver !!! Mais ils font *QUOI* les gouvernants européens ???? Ils savent, *ils NE PEUVENT PAS NE PAS SAVOIR !!*! On a envoyé des dons, signé des pétitions, mailé, FBooké, écrit, téléphoné, raconté, pleuré... *QUE POUVONS NOUS FAIRE DE PLUS, SI SEULEMENT ON LE SAVAIT !!!*
Je suis découragée, ces pauvres bêtes ça me rend malade...

- - - Mise à jour - - -




> *Un point sur les actualités de Roumanie.
>  Voici ce qu'écrit Daniela Simionescu
>  On ne  permet pas aux gens qui veulent adopter d'entrer dans certains refuges  publics pour adopter. Un homme a été tué ce matin à Brasov parce que,  entendant qu'un voisin battait un chien de la rue, est sorti le  défendre. L'autre a cassé une bouteille et a enfoncé la partie coupante  dans la poitrine du sauveur, qui est décédé sur place. Une journaliste  de la télévision publique a été "emmenée au commissariat" (sans raisons  légales) parce que, avec sa mère essayait de mettre à l'abri des chiens  de la rue.* 
> 
> Pris sur la page FB d'Irina


Eh ben voilà, j'en parlais il y 24 heures, des représailles!!!. On est en plein surréalisme là !! On croit rêver !!! Mais ils font *QUOI* les gouvernants européens ???? Ils savent, *ils NE PEUVENT PAS NE PAS SAVOIR !!*! On a envoyé des dons, signé des pétitions, mailé, FBooké, écrit, téléphoné, raconté, pleuré... *QUE POUVONS NOUS FAIRE DE PLUS, SI SEULEMENT ON LE SAVAIT !!!*
Je suis découragée, ces pauvres bêtes ça me rend malade...

----------


## souricette2

oui, c'est bien ce que je pensais, une espèce de folie meurtrière collective, encouragée et légitimée par des gouvernants imbéciles dans un pays arriéré...terrifiant...

----------


## superdogs

> *"Les êtres humains sont au-dessus des chiens», a déclaré le président Traian Basescu dans un discours qui a été retransmis en direct mardi." 
> *Mais ce ne sont pas des êtres humains qui brûlent des chiens vivant, les dépècent, les battent à mort .
> En ne réagissant pas nos gouvernements sont tout autant responsables de ces atrocités 
> Je suis écoeurée


+ 1

----------


## souricette2

la vidéo est affreuse, et pourtant, on ne voit que le moins terrible...mais que faire ? j'ai envoyé des dons, signé des pétitions, mais ça me parait si insignifiant...

----------


## Agnès HL

Et quand ils auront massacré tous les chiens ils vont se défouler comment, sur qui, sur quoi ?

Si "on" les laisse faire c'est sûrement parce que cela arrange bien de canaliser toute cette violence et dégénérescence mentale sur les chiens (pour le moment...). 
  :: 

_Quel calvaire pour les personnes qui on encore une conscience de vivre sur les lieux de ces crimes, je pense à eux autant qu'aux chiens._

----------


## Doglover

> Une vidéo de Mukitza sur Youtube : AME SENSIBLE S'ABSTENIR (moi même je suis allée trop loin) !!!!!
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=XB__XVtmXT4



Mon dieu, oh mon dieu, j'ai envie de hurler.

Nos chéris, jamais on ne pourra souffrir autant que vous, mais nous souffrons avec vous à chaque minute de la journée.

Pascal a dit "le chien ne nous fait de la peine que lorsqu'il meurt".

Notre peine est immense, immense et on ne peut rien faire contre ces cinglés de barbares !

----------


## Chinooka

> Mon dieu, oh mon dieu, j'ai envie de hurler.
> 
> Nos chéris, jamais on ne pourra souffrir autant que vous, mais nous souffrons avec vous à chaque minute de la journée.
> 
> Pascal a dit "le chien ne nous fait de la peine que lorsqu'il meurt".
> 
> Notre peine est immense, immense et on ne peut rien faire contre ces cinglés de barbares !


*+ 1*




> Et quand ils auront massacré tous les chiens ils vont se défouler comment, sur qui, sur quoi ?
> 
> Si "on" les laisse faire c'est sûrement parce que cela arrange bien de canaliser toute cette violence et dégénérescence mentale sur les chiens (pour le moment...). 
>  
> 
> _Quel calvaire pour les personnes qui on encore une conscience de vivre sur les lieux de ces crimes, je pense à eux autant qu'aux chiens._


*+ 1*

----------


## mallo

Je voudrais savoir si mes deux chèques sont arrivés svp (nom BOURICHI) ? Merci

----------


## OBELIX2806

MERCI pour SKY Chinooka
Merci Superdogs de tout coeur

- - - Mise à jour - - -

Mallo : tu en as envoyé un à SKY ?

----------


## mallo

Non désolé, les deux sont partis à Mukitza....

Une réponse de "One voice" tout à l'heure :

Bonjour,

Merci pour votre message.
Tout comme la Fondation Bardot, nous avons réagi et écrit au Gouvernement roumain.
Nous ne sommes pas en mesure de nous rendre sur place, nous ne pouvons pas être présents partout.
Sachez que pour régler ce problème, il faut faire un travail de fond et de longue haleine pour obtenir des résultats durables.
Sauver des animaux, saccompagne dun travail déducation et de sensibilisation auprès de la population locale. Cest ce que nous faisons partout où nous sommes.
En Inde, par exemple, nous sommes mobilisés car les autorités avaient pris la même décision contre les chiens pour les mêmes motifs quen Roumanie. Notre travail porte ses fruits.

Bien Cordialement,

Michèle Robert  
Responsable des relations
02 51 83 18 10

----------


## Anne75

Pétition signée...

----------


## rafaela13

> Je voudrais savoir si mes deux chèques sont arrivés svp (nom BOURICHI) ? Merci


Je demande à sabine.

(  ::   :Big Grin:  )


Edit : demande envoyée  :Smile:

----------


## mallo

Merci encore Anne !!!  :: 


Ok Rafaela, je te remercie..  ::

----------


## rafaela13

Désolée si je suis pas très active ici mais tout ça me mine vraiment trop, j'essaie de faire juste "mon boulot" (mise à jour/ mettre des nouvelles très importantes) et de ne surtout pas penser au reste. 


J'ai encore une autre nouvelle d'ailleurs, non confirmée car je l'ai vu sur FB seulement (un FB d'une roumaine), pour ceux qui se souviennent du sauvetage de Pascani (fourrière qui a fermé et dont mukitza a tenté de sauver tous les chiens) et bien, aujourd'hui, il  y a de nouveau des chiens amenés là-bas...... en tt cas ça y ressemble..... Ils y sont jusqu'à lundi d'après ce que quelqu'un a lu et a marqué (donc vraiment pas des infos "sûres") 

Si du côté d'Anda on a pas beaucoup de nouveaux chiens, visiblement Anda étant en train de sombrer dans une profonde dépression (je ne vois que ça pour expliquer tout ça), il va y en avoir beaucoup du côté de Pascani car les filles sont super actives. Il y a déjà des photos de chiens errants, de la fourrière etc. 
J'attends le moment où la responsable en parlera et je vais commencer à les mettre....

----------


## mallo

Tu veux dire que chez Anda, il y a toujours autant de chiens ?  ::

----------


## rafaela13

> Tu veux dire que chez Anda, il y a toujours autant de chiens ?


une vingtaine partent dans des assos étrangères la semaine prochaine (finlande, allemagne, angleterre...)

*Il reste une 30 aine de chiens adoptables* et une trentaine qu'elle pense non adoptables (sauvages, vieux, handicapés) --> :: 
En gros, elle est complètement dans son délire et pense qu'on va rapatrier les vieux/handicapés et après les eutha chez nous... elle est au bout du rouleau, on dirait.
Et la différence entre tout ça, c'est les chiens qui partent en France !  ::

----------


## Titipa87

Il vont finir comment les non adoptables ? ::

----------


## mallo

Hélas, comme tu le penses titipa...

J'ai une question (oui, encore) : à votre avis à quel moment je dois mettre fin à ma pétition, pour pouvoir l'envoyer au plus vite ?

----------


## France34

En cliquant sur un lien, j'ai lu qu'il yavait une lueur d'espoir : la chaîne antenna 1 , accusée mondialement de "tueuse de chiens", a fait un revirement et présente des chiens à l'adoption ! ::  Dans la lettre de Madame Bardot, il est mentionné que le petit garçon n'était pas mort de ses blessures mais à cause du manque de soins !!!   L'individu qui a tué  celui qui voulait défendre un chien est-il emprisonné ? J'en doute ! :: Je vais signer la pétition de MALLO !

----------


## Titipa87

Quelques jours avant qu'ils soient TOUS eutha ... Enfin , je pense

----------


## France34

Je ne trouve pas la pétition de MALLO !   "L'être humain est au dessus des chiens" a dit le pr. de la roumanie , *mais l'être humain qui commet de telles horreurs est bien au dessous des chiens, même bien au dessous de tous les animaux : c'est un horrible déchet !!!*

----------


## mallo

Ici Fance34 :
http://www.mesopinions.com/petition/...roumanie/10630

MERCI

----------


## superdogs

Signé. Plus de jus, Superdogs.. juste dégoutée, déprimée...au bord des larmes d'impuissance...

----------


## France34

Désolée, MALLO, je n'ai pas signé cette pétition : on me demandait beaucoup plus de renseignements que pour les autres pétitions ! ::

----------


## superdogs

> Désolée, MALLO, je n'ai pas signé cette pétition : on me demandait beaucoup plus de renseignements que pour les autres pétitions !


Hein ?????? Renseignements ?????????? Ben je ne comprends pas, moi c'est la seule où on ne me demande rien. Une explication ?
J"ai du rater un truc

----------


## mallo

Idem, on nous demande la même chose à chaque pétition : nom, prénom, adresse et mail...

----------


## superdogs

Ben j'ai dû me gourrer, en meme temps, j'ai recommence 3 fois, alors... Donc pas signé, je suppose

----------


## mallo

Je voulais dire, qu'on nous demande pas plus que les autres justement. A chaque pétition j'ai dû renseigner un minimum...

----------


## JEANETTE

Aujourd'hui, dans Vivement dimanche, Michel Drucker devrait parler des tueries de roumanie.

----------


## mallo

Sérieux. ? Nos mails auraient ils eu un impact (même petit soit il) ?

----------


## Titipa87

A quelle heure ?

----------


## JEANETTE

C'est une info que j'ai lue sur FB, je ne sais pas si elle est vraie, l'émission commence à 14H10 et dure 2H15. Va falloir tout regarder et bien écouter !

----------


## mallo

D'après mes contacts, si cela est vrai, il en parlera vite fait. Juste un coup de pub, pour qu'on regarde son émission. Bref, on verra bien.

Sinon, pour le chiot Sophie, qu'est ce qu'il en est. ? Car j'ai une adoptante pour elle ? Serait il possible d'avoir des photos des chiots d'Anda, au cas ou Sophie ne soit pas disponible  ?

----------


## florannie

Michel Drucker n' est pas connu en Roumanie! Il a adopté une chienne venant de IASI car son pére venait de là, mais c' est tout!

Si il vient à en parler c' est que ce drame le touche , c' est une personne profondément touché par le sort des animaux .Il n' a pas besoin de pub pour que l' on regarde son émission non plus.Il a depuis le temps fait ses preuves dans le monde de la télé! ::

----------


## leia63

Espérons qu il le fasse vraiment...Et longuement !
Suis sceptique, il est connu en France et aurait pu en parler depuis un moment déjà...

----------


## France34

C'est certainement parceque beaucoup de personnes l'ont contacté à ce sujet ou que Dany SAVAL , à qui elles ont ecrit aussi, lui en a finalement parlé . Merci à ces personnes qui sont sur ce post  : la persévérance commence peut-être à payer!!! Continuons !. Moi , j'attends la réponse à la lettre que j'ai adressée à Réha KUTLU-HUTIN (30 millions d'amis) .Quant à la pétition dont parle MALLO et SUPERDOGS, j'ai signé toutes les pétitions sur le sujet ,mais aucune ne me demandait mon adresse exacte ( le code postal seulement) , celle-là *si* ! Alors, ça m'a "refroidie", surtout que FB était mentionné et je ne veux pas m'inscrire sur FB. Je regrette.

----------


## rafaela13

> D'après mes contacts, si cela est vrai, il en parlera vite fait. Juste un coup de pub, pour qu'on regarde son émission. Bref, on verra bien.
> 
> Sinon, pour le chiot Sophie, qu'est ce qu'il en est. ? Car j'ai une adoptante pour elle ? Serait il possible d'avoir des photos des chiots d'Anda, au cas ou Sophie ne soit pas disponible  ?


Pour les chiots, Sabine demande les photos tous les jours.... rien à faire..... ( :: ), j'espère qu'elle va réussir à la convaincre rapidement ! Si c'est le cas, je rajoute pratiquement immédiatement  :Smile: .
Pour Sophie, je pense qu'on aura pas de nouvelles.... en espérant qu'elle a été adoptée....
J'ai rajouté les chiens en attente d'eutha de Pascani.... dans les chiens de la rue de pascani, il y a 2 chiots si je me souviens bien.

----------


## Chinooka

Hier il y avait une manif à Bruxelles, j'y étais, c'était très émouvant. J'en ai parlé sur le post de ma Norvège et j'ai mis quelques photos et un lien FB public où vous pouvez voir beaucoup de photos et de vidéos :

https://www.facebook.com/events/4478...2&notif_t=like

Re: norvege la douceur meme

S'il y en a encore, j'y retournerai et j'espère qu'il y aura encore plus de monde !!!

----------


## JEANETTE

ça y est, c'est fait, Michel Drucker a dit un mot sur les chiens de roumanie et a demandé aux gens d'appeler la fondation bardot. Apparemment, BB fait envoyer un camion la semaine prochaine pour une vingtaine de chiens puis encore un autre.

----------


## Chinooka

Oui, j'ai vu ! Merci à lui   :: 

- - - Mise à jour - - -

Et à BB !

----------


## France34

Oui, REGINE, merci à lui et à B.BARDOT ::

----------


## mallo

Je n'ai pas pu regarder ! C'est à quel moment de l'émission ?

----------


## JEANETTE

Vraiment tout à la fin de la 2ème partie (vivement dimanche prochain). J'ai laissé un message sur le site de france 2 pour le remercier et dire qu'il y avait aussi d'autres assos que la fondation BB qui agissaient et avaient aussi besoin d'aide.

----------


## superdogs

> Quant à la pétition dont parle MALLO et SUPERDOGS, j'ai signé toutes les pétitions sur le sujet ,mais aucune ne me demandait mon adresse exacte ( le code postal seulement) , celle-là *si* ! Alors, ça m'a "refroidie", surtout que FB était mentionné et je ne veux pas m'inscrire sur FB. Je regrette.


Pas de souci France34, c'est juste que pour moi, ça ne s'est pas passé comme ça . Tu n'as pas à te justifier, en ce qui me concerne. Sincèrement

----------


## duma762000

Manifestation pour sauver les chiens de Roumanie organisée à *STRASBOURG*, devant le Parlement Européen, 

le* 26 Septembre à 14 h*.

----------


## marybee

j'ai ete aussi tres heureuse d'entendre michel drucker parler de ce massacre, il a bien precisé ce qu'ils faisaient subir à ces pauvres chiens, un grand merci a lui, le seul qui est des c........ Esperons qu'il est touché ses auditeurs

----------


## Titipa87

Edit

----------


## kitchoupi

> J'aurais apprécier qu'ils parlent de Mukitza qui aident également ...


Il n'a pas non plus cité l'Arche d'Eternité d’où vient pourtant sa chienne alors je crois qu'il ne faut pas être trop exigent non plus. Il en a parlé, c'est le premier, chapeau pour ça.

----------


## florannie

Michel Drucker a déjà parlé de L' ARCHE D' ETERNITE puisqu' il a reçu certaines personnes de L' arche avec un loulou à adopter!

Merci à lui de s' etre exprimer pendant son émission, nul doute qu' il y aura des bonnes retombées pour tous ces malheureux chiens.

----------


## ELENABIRONNE

Et bien moi je dis quand même bravo à Michel Drucker... quand un people parle de la cause animale, certains disent "c'est pour se faire de la pub"... je crois qu'il n'en a pas besoin et à son âge il n'a pas grand chose à prouver. Je trouve que c'est tout de même bien. Roland Magdane aussi a parlé des chiens de refuge en disant qu'il fallait aller les adopter et que ces chiens là n'avaient pas de problème, leur seul drame était qu'ils étaient tombés sur des maîtres très cons.. il faut encourager ces artistes et ces "people"... et pas toujours jouer les grincheux.. si cela fait avancer les choses et bien tant mieux. Plus il y aura de gens comme nous, connus ou obscurs amoureux des animaux, il faut s'en réjouir et pas toujours voir le verre à moitié vide !

----------


## Chinooka

Pour celles qui auraient raté l'appel de Michel Drucker :

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=T9_v9...layer_embedded

----------


## mallo

Merci Chinooka, j'avais les larmes aux yeux. Merci à Michel Drucker, le seul à avoir parler devant les médias...

----------


## France34

Merci , CHINOOKA, de nous avoir mis l'extrait  où Michel DRUCKER parlait des chiens de Roumanie. J'ai remarqué qu'il a dit :" Brigitte BARDOT m'a téléphoné" . Si elle ne l'avait pas fait (je suppose qu'elle l'a un peu sermonné !), en aurait-il parlé, alors que beaucoup de personnes ,ici, le lui ont demandé il ya quelque temps ainsi qu'à Dany SAVAL?? ? J'en doute et je ne lui adresse qu'un discret merci;  par contre encore un grand BRAVO à B.B.!!! ::

----------


## delph68

Merci à lui et à Roland Magdane.....

----------


## alisee2

J'ai trouvé cet article intéressant pour défnir la médiocrité de l'homme et ses pulsions meurtrières

*En toute rigueur éthique, être le plus fort ne donne que des devoirs, et surtout, malgré ce que font les hommes aux animaux au nom de leur fantasmatique supériorité de "valeur"(?) , ne donne aucun droit. Pour accéder à cette réalité salvatrice, il faut s'armer d'une solide lucidité qui, combattant notre rêve mégalomaniaque, nous réveillera, formant enfin une possibilité de penser  notre condition et  celle de nos victimes, les AUTRES animaux. C'est penser à rebrousse -poil de la pensée commune, donc vraiment penser, que de vouloir se pencher sur le réel en dehors de tout préjugé, de toute idéologie totalitaire comme l'est l'humanisme, religion de l'homme qui se croit DIEU  et délire avoir tous les droits du simple fait de ne pas être né animal, ce qui est d'ailleurs un DÉNI car nous en sommes, des animaux. Le déni du réel, au service du désir de ne pas savoir ce qui blesse son narcissisme, est très fort chez l'homme.C'est son adversaire car il s'y enferre pour ne pas savoir ce qu'il fait, et donc pour résister à sa critique. La non-pensée de la violentereligion humaniste s'oppose à toute évolution-maturation , condition nécessaire à la véritable civilisation. Etre civilisé, c'est se mettre au service de sa  pulsion de vie. Or le principe du plaisir qui mène notre humanité narcissique est au service de la pulsion de mort:**"Là où est le ça, le sujet doit advenir." Freud*

----------


## souricette2

merci pour ce passage très édifiant; à diffuser...

----------


## momo

Petit message de Corinne sur Mukitza:





Lili Vanille puis je avoir le tél de Frédéric ?

Le voyage en camion est câlé, le van partira le 04.10 de Bucarest pour arriver le 06.10 au matin sur la région parisienne.
Nous allons devoir assurer la logistique de l'arrivée de 40 chiens et aurons besoin d'aide pour les co voiturages.
Le lieu d'arrivée est encore à définir. Je pensais à la ferme pédagogique de Chartres mais il faut que je demande si celà est possible. 

En ce qui concerne le financement du voyage, celui ci est heureusement couvert grâce aux dons reçus ; nous pouvons également régler la facture de la chirurgie du petit Daddy, un grand grand merci à tous.... 

Dès que nous aurons un peu plus de temps nous donnerons bien sur le détail des fonds reçus et les dépenses qui en ont découlé ( billets d'avions pour les rapatriements, frais vétérinaires des chiens rapatriés, frais de prérations des chiens ( puces, vaccins, passeports ) transferts des chiens de Pascani, rapatriement par route d'Octobre... etc ) 

Une nouvelle fois merci du fond du coeur pour être à nos côtés 

Il ne faut cependant pas se démobiliser car il y a encore beaucoup de chiens en détresse qui peuvent être sauvés et qui ont besoin de nous, de vous....

----------


## mamouschka

OK, je bloque le 06/10 si besoin de co-voiturage dans mon département et alentours.

----------


## rafaela13

> OK, je bloque le 06/10 si besoin de co-voiturage dans mon département et alentours.


Justement j'ai fait une proposition à l'équipe pour savoir si on pouvait pas organiser une équipe avec vous les filles, par exemple : 
une équipe covoit (organiser les covoit)
une équipe chercher des fa 

enfin vous voyez le genre, 40 chiens ça va être énorme comme boulot. J'attends une réponse  :Smile:  sinon bin on filera un coup de mains sans avoir de nom officiel  ::   :: 

- - - Mise à jour - - -

* fa de transit

- - - Mise à jour - - -

et, au fait, MERCI Mamouchka, c'est que j'ai tellement l'habitude que tu sois au top que j'ai même pas réagi  :: 

- - - Mise à jour - - -

 ::

----------


## mallo

Ma pétition s'arrête le 30/09 pour être envoyée immédiatement après. Je ne suis pas véhiculée, mais si besoin d'un coup de main à Charles de Gaulle par exemple, j'essaierai d'être là (ça fait beaucoup de "si", je sais)

----------


## rafaela13

message de carmina

Le 25 septembre sera le grand jour pour les chiens errants, la Cour constitutionnelle décidera si les autorités vont tuer les chiens ou non. Alors s'il vous plaît nous devons prier togheter, peut-être que nous aurons une chance!






- - - Mise à jour - - -

 ::  ::  c'te boule au ventre et tellement peu d'espoir... (mais un chouilla quand même)

----------


## mallo

Mon Dieu, oui. Prions pour tous ces loulous...

----------


## éliz

le 6 octobre nous viendrons chercher les chiens à paris par contre j'aurais besoin d'un coup de main car j'ai qu'une panda et je pourrais pas mettre 6 chiens dedant
en gros c'est paris jusque dans l'essone

----------


## superdogs

> - - - Mise à jour - - -
> 
>  c'te boule au ventre et tellement peu d'espoir... (mais un chouilla quand même)


Ouh la la... cette angoisse................

----------


## kaloulevallois

quand vous dites Paris, vous savez déjà où ? et essonne également ? je pourrai peut être vous aider j'ai une voiture mais j'ai besoin des précisions sur l'endroit je ne suis pas sure de pouvoir le faire, j'ai d'autres obligations ce jour là mais peut-être jouable.

----------


## éliz

paris je sais pas, j'attends les infos, en essonne c'est ris orangis  :Smile:

----------


## superdogs

> le 6 octobre nous viendrons chercher les chiens à paris par contre j'aurais besoin d'un coup de main car j'ai qu'une panda et je pourrais pas mettre 6 chiens dedant
> en gros c'est paris jusque dans l'essone



Moi, je peux pas "monter" jusqu'à Paris, mais si co-voit sur ma region  (36 Indre), suis OK bien sûr.

----------


## kaloulevallois

je bloque ma journée du 6 de toute façon, j'attends les précisions et je vous confirmerai.

----------


## rafaela13

Ils ont voté OUI...  ::  ::  ::  ::  ::

----------


## Titipa87

Je suis  sur un événement si j'ai compris , ils souhaitent organiser une très grande manif  :: Je vais essayer de contacter mes connaissances

- - - Mise à jour - - -

Je viens d'apprendre que la grand mère du petit était ivre sur un banc  ::

----------


## superdogs

> Ils ont voté OUI...



 ::  ::  ::   ::  ::  :: 

- - - Mise à jour - - -




> J
> 
> - - - Mise à jour - - -
> 
> Je viens d'apprendre que la grand mère du petit était ivre sur un banc


Sans surprise... de toute façon, le prétexte était trop bon, trop facile. C'en est à chialer...

----------


## momo

L humain me dégoute à un point...

----------


## mallo

Bande d'encu****

----------


## mamouschka

::  ::  ::

----------


## duma762000

qu'est ce que ça signifie "ils ont voté oui" Oui à quoi ? Au massacre des chiens ou à l'abrogation de la loi autorisant le massacre ?
 ::

----------


## catherine3838

JE POST ICI AUSSI car cela m’inquiète, est ce vrai ce lien? SI OUI cela veut dire que le refuge d'hermeray et tt les autres ne peuvent pas sauver les chiens qu'ils avaient réservés?
https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?f...count=1&ref=nf

----------


## ODILE38

On ne peut pas accéder au lien §

----------


## ginette

quelle bande de.................................. ::  ::  :Mad:

----------


## superdogs

> On ne peut pas accéder au lien §


IDEM. Qu'est ce qui est dit SVP , lien impossible à ouvrir...
Ca voudrait dire que les chiens réservés ne pourraient pas rentrer ??? NOooooon..........

----------


## Titipa87

Pour des raisons sanitaires ?!

----------


## Am Stram Gram

Le lien facebook:



Même si c'est vrai, ca veux juste dire que la direction de la SPA déconseille de faire venir des chiens, pas que c'est interdit.

----------


## Titipa87

Non c'est bon , raison financière je crois ...

----------


## ODILE38

Vous pensez que la SPA craint une surpopulation canine ici ? et que ce soit dissimulé derriére une question sanitaire.

----------


## Titipa87

Edit

----------


## catherine3838

ca date du 16, ça a changer depuis...et apparemment pas d’inquiétude les refuge réserve quand même les chiens!! ooouuuffff

----------


## superdogs

> Le lien facebook:
> 
> 
> 
> Même si c'est vrai, ca veux juste dire que la direction de la SPA déconseille de faire venir des chiens, pas que c'est interdit.


Merci pour l'ouverture lien..... ::

----------


## France34

J'ai appris que l'accession à" l'espace de Schengen "de la Roumanie et la Bulgarie devait se faire le 1er janvier 2014 !Les personnes qui ont pu contacter des politiques pour le massacre des chiens pourraient les recontacter pour demander l'interdiction de cette accession : ce serait une petite sanction pour ces pays ! J'ai appris aussi que la Roumanie recevait de l'UE (donc de nous notamment) 38 millions d'euros par an pour s'occuper des roms ; or ceux-là sont partout (en France notamment) sauf en Roumanie !!! Il doit en être de même pour la stérilisation des chiens errants !!! Quelle honte pour les dirigeants de l'UE et des pays membres (la France notamment !) !!! ::

----------


## souricette2

bien d'accord avec France34, seule une prise de position des politiques pourrait enrayer le massacre, avec des sanctions financières à la clé bien sûr, seule chose que comprennent ces gens...Hélas, ils s'en fichent...

----------


## Titipa87

Copié collé d'un de mes contacts : "Cher Monsieur / Madame,

Le président du Parlement européen (PE ), M. Martin Schulz, a reçu votre message concernant le traitement des chiens errants en Roumanie .


Le service de renseignements des citoyens du Parlement européen a été invité à répondre . Votre lettre a reçu toute notre attention.


Tout d'abord, nous tenons à vous informer que les institutions de l'Union européenne sont conscients des problèmes existants dans le contrôle de la population des animaux de compagnie dans certains États membres, y compris le bien-être des chiens errants .


Bien que l'article 13 du traité sur le fonctionnement de l'Union européenne , il faut prêter pleinement compte des exigences du bien-être animal dans la formulation et la mise en œuvre des politiques de l'UE , il ne donne pas une base juridique ni faudra se pencher sur toutes les questions de bien-être animal . Le bien-être des animaux errants n'est donc pas régi par des règles et des vestiges de l'UE sous la seule responsabilité des États membres.


Deuxièmement, s'il vous plaît noter que , pour autant que le Parlement européen est concerné, il attache une grande importance au bien-être des animaux. En raison d'un grand nombre de pétitions reçues de citoyens de l'UE , une résolution sur la mise en place d'un cadre juridique communautaire pour la protection des animaux de compagnie et des animaux errants [ 2012/2670 (RSP) ] a été adoptée le 4 Juillet 2012. Cette résolution demande à la Commission , entre autres, de proposer des stratégies de gestion des animaux errants.


À cet égard, une conférence sur le bien-être des chiens et des chats dans l'Union européenne " Construire une Europe qui s'occupe des animaux de compagnie » a été organisée par la Commission et aura lieu à Bruxelles le 28 Octobre 2013. Il fournira une opportunité majeure pour ouvrir le débat sur les considérations pratiques qui se rapportent au bien-être des animaux de compagnie et des mesures supplémentaires sont nécessaires pour son amélioration.


En outre, l'Intergroupe du Parlement européen sur la protection et la conservation des animaux fait appel au Président de la Roumanie pour s'assurer que les meurtres incontrôlés des chiens errants seront évités . S'il vous plaît consulter le site Web de l'Intergroupe du PE pour plus d'informations.


Enfin , à titre indicatif , en ce qui concerne le droit de pétition devant le Parlement européen , vous pouvez trouver plus de détails sur les modalités de soumission d'une pétition et les conditions de recevabilité ( compétence, de forme , de présentation ) en consultant le site Internet du Parlement européen.


Nous vous remercions de contacter le Parlement européen."

----------


## France34

Merci , TITIPA87, d'avoir mis ce texte et merci à votre contact qui avait écrit . Continuons les pétitions puisque ça a l'air de bouger un peu!

----------


## alisee2

Il faut également mettre la pression sur ce Président Hollande qu'on n'entend jamais pour la cause animale. Il oublie que nous faisons parti des citoyens français et qu'il semblerait que nos préoccupations légitimes pour les animaux ne soient pas entendus. Conclusion, ce n'est pas le Président de tous les français, d'ailleurs, il n'y en a aucun. On parle de violence, de respect, de vivre ensemble mais tant qu'il y aura des actes de barbaries envers les animaux et la culture du mépris, ce ne sont que des mots qui font bien partis du vocabulaire français mais sans signification dans la vie réelle. Humanité, faire preuve d'empathie, l'objectif est loin d'être atteint. 
Les journalistes, où sont-ils ? pourtant, c'est une information le massacre des chiens en Roumanie... ! 

Les religieux ont, eux aussi,  oubliés que Dieu a créé tous les être vivants sur cette planète et si Dieu a créé l'homme à son image, c'est plutôt inquiétant.

----------


## mallo

Ma pétition prend fin lundi. Espérons qu'elle est servi à quelque chose.

----------


## rafaela13

Pour remonter un peu le moral, voici la liste des chiens de Roumanie qui partent en camion : 

il reste quelques places qui seront vite prises :




*Anda - 24 chiens :*

- FA Dianou ou ADOPTION: Brownie
- DADH : Dorel

- DADH : Jack
- ADOPTION Randa : Grasa
- ADOPTION Effy : Fluffy
- ADOPTION Beata : Lia
- ADOPTION Laetitia: Viermusa

- Rêvanimal : Tonto
- Rêvanimal : Sibelius
- ? : Kiky
- Hermeray : Fetita
- Hermeray : Froy
- Hermeray : Samm
- Hermeray : Cuscus
- Hermeray : Zuza
- Donovan : Lupa
- Donovan : Dana
- ARPA : Pusica
- ARPA : Leonara
- ARPA : Love
- ARPA : Gitane
- ARPA : Tora
- ARPA : Lola
- SPA Sud Alpine : Gopo
- ? : Golden Eye
- ? : Osiris


*Tamara - 4 chiens :

*
- FA On Angel Wings : Ginger
- FA Sensei : Pastel

- ADOPTION Vernat : Hermine

- ADOPTION Malcolm : Bahia

*Carmina - 4 chiens :*

- FA Etoile88 : Stacy
- FA Etoile88 : Stuzy
- FA silgalia : Coditza
- DADH : Speranza

*Pascani - 3 chiens :*

- ? : Delhi
(- ? : Coca)
(- ? : Panty)

Ca fait donc 35 chiens pour le moment.


 :: 35 chiens sauvés

----------


## Titipa87

Alisee , perso , je regarde parfois des reportages , les gens écrivent à Hollande et qu'est ce qu'ils ont : niet !

----------


## France34

Beaucoup de politiques français sont contre l'entrée de la Roumanie et la Bulgarie dans l'espace Schengen , non a cause du massacre des chiens ,hélas, mais à cause des roms . Il faudrait en profiter pour "en rajouter" en écrivant au Président de la République ,F.Hollande , lui rappelant le massacre des chiens ; je crois que quelqu'un lui avait écrit dernièrement, sans succès,évidemment ; mais en le harcelant , peut-être que ....? .

----------


## mallo

Nous sommes plusieurs à l'avoir contacté. Bref, Ravie que Viermusa fasse partie du voyage. Et on croise les patounes pour les autres.

----------


## souricette2

35 chiens sauvés, c'est peu et beaucoup à la fois ! il faut continuer ....

----------


## rafaela13

> 35 chiens sauvés, c'est peu et beaucoup à la fois ! il faut continuer ....


On continue !  ::  
Après les chiens d'Anda, on va se concentrer sur les chiens de Pascani ! On compte sur vous pour continuer à nous suivre et nous aider aussi bien que jusqu'à présent  :: 
Les posts de ces chiens seront dans les morts programmés et seront fait par Lisy73 (je reste disponible bien sûr autant qu'avant pour le lien avec l'asso)

----------


## isabelle75

Titipa et Alysée, ne compter pas trop sur une réponse venant du président de la république, car quand il y a eu les candidatures avant l'élection, la question des animaux avait été posée à quelques candidats et la réponse de F. Hollande avait été " sans intérêt " donc ce monsieur n'en à que faire, il ne voit que son bien etre à lui ... je n'en dirait pas plus vous m'avez comprise j'espère, source : sur un journal de P.A.

----------


## France34

Je ne pensais pas à un résultat pour le massacre des chiens en écrivant à Hollande , mais ça aurait pu faire un poids supplémentaire pour empêcher la Roumanie et la Bulgarie d'entrer dans l'espace Schengen, ce qui leur enlèverait un avantage (aller et venir comme bon leur semble) ; c'est peu , je sais, mais ce serait une petite vengeance pour la PA. De toutes façons, le courrier de particuliers n'arrive pas jusqu'à lui, mais à ses secrétaires ! J'ai écris à Réha KUTLU-HUTIN en mettant "personnel" sur l'enveloppe mais je ne sais pas où ça va atterrir  !

----------


## superdogs

> Titipa et Alysée, ne compter pas trop sur une réponse venant du président de la république, car quand il y a eu les candidatures avant l'élection, *la question des animaux avait été posée à quelques candidats et la réponse de F. Hollande avait été " sans intérêt "* donc ce monsieur n'en à que faire, il ne voit que son bien etre à lui ... je n'en dirait pas plus vous m'avez comprise j'espère, source : sur un journal de P.A.


Alors là, Isabelle75, quelque part j'en reste comme 2 ronds de flan..; meme pas un petit discours qui veut rien dire, juste " sans intérêt" ??? Comment dire le forum n'a pas pour but de "politiquer"... mais bon, qui n'aime pas les animaux n'aime pas.... je suis écoeurée...

- - - Mise à jour - - -




> On continue !  
> Après les chiens d'Anda, on va se concentrer sur les chiens de Pascani ! On compte sur vous pour continuer à nous suivre et nous aider aussi bien que jusqu'à présent 
> Les posts de ces chiens seront dans les morts programmés et seront fait par Lisy73 (je reste disponible bien sûr autant qu'avant pour le lien avec l'asso)


Perso Rafaela, je suis le post, j'ai fait 2 ou 3 choses, signé toutes les pétitions, mais j'ai un tel sentiment de ne servir à rien... c'est désespérant, chaque minute, chaque heure, des chiens meurent..

----------


## superdogs

> Les religieux ont, eux aussi,  oubliés que Dieu a créé tous les être vivants sur cette planète et si Dieu a créé l'homme à son image, c'est plutôt inquiétant.


Les religieux, on ne sait meme pas s'il y a des animaux au Vatican, au fait ????? Tiens, c'est vrai ça..

Au point où on en est, y'a plus que le cas par cas, une question de chance, de destin, de quoi au juste... ? Mon chouchou Ralph (les animaux d'Irina)  a une solution, et c'est horrible d'avoir des chouchous en ces circonstances, c'est ça le pire de la situation... c'est nous qui aurons honte bientot d'avoir un coup de coeur pour un animal.. ::  et archi  ::

----------


## INCALINE

Je suis ce post avec intérêt et beaucoup d'émotion. Sait-on combien il y a de chiens à Pascani à ce jour?

----------


## Agnès HL

> le 6 octobre nous viendrons chercher les chiens à paris par contre j'aurais besoin d'un coup de main car j'ai qu'une panda et je pourrais pas mettre 6 chiens dedant
> en gros c'est paris jusque dans l'essone


Solution trouvée ?

----------


## duma762000

*La Roumanie peut continuer à euthanasier ses chiens errants*




> La Cour constitutionnelle de Roumanie a rejeté mercredi (25/9/2013) les objections  formulées par 30 élus contre une loi autorisant l'euthanasie des chiens  errants, et le président Traian Basescu l'a aussitôt promulguée, malgré  les critiques des défenseurs des animaux.


 extrait du DH.be http://www.dhnet.be/actu/monde/la-ro...70bed7db9e0a7d

Quant aux religions, pour les chrétiens "les animaux n'ont pas d'âme et n'ont pas accès au paradis" et pour les musulmans, les chiens sont "impurs" 
Alors .....  :Mad:

----------


## Mimosa&Monoï

Peut être y avez vous déjà pensez, mais dans le doute. Il y a plusieurs de petites associations spécialisées dans les chiens d'un certain type, certaine race. Par exemple; chien de bergé, chien de race allemande etc... Avez vous pensez a contacter ces associations pour vos chiens qui ont ce genre de critères?

----------


## rafaela13

> Je suis ce post avec intérêt et beaucoup d'émotion. Sait-on combien il y a de chiens à Pascani à ce jour?


38



hier ___> 29 et aujourd'hui 38.

- - - Mise à jour - - -




> Peut être y avez vous déjà pensez, mais dans le doute. Il y a plusieurs de petites associations spécialisées dans les chiens d'un certain type, certaine race. Par exemple; chien de bergé, chien de race allemande etc... Avez vous pensez a contacter ces associations pour vos chiens qui ont ce genre de critères?


On aura pas le temps de les contacter... on a environ 7/8 chiens qui arrivent chaque jour en urgences + des chiens en sécurité qui arrivent dans les urgences.... 
Par contre, vous pouvez diffusez/ les contacter à tout va !!! ca serait même avec grand plaisir !!! Il faut juste penser à mettre au minimum l'email de l'asso : mukitzacontact@gmail.com et dire qu'il est demandé une participation de 80€ / chien (pour payer le transport), participation qui peut être trouvée via des dons.
Les chiens arrivent OK niveau sanitaire bien sûr.

----------


## rafaela13

Et chaque jour apporte son lot de mauvaises nouvelles  ::   :: :




> Chère Isabelle , je vous demande gentiment de faire parvenir le message suivant de Tamara pour Mukitza Association . " Dans l'attention des Asso Mukitza Chers amis de Asso Mukitza , mon nom est Adina et je vous écris ce message au nom de Mlle Tamara Secara de Piatra Neamt , Roumanie. Comme vous le savez , la loi autorisant l'euthanasie des chiens errants après 14 jours a été approuvé. Mlle Tamara est d'aider un grand nombre de chiens , de l'abri , de Rifil ( son ancien lieu de travail) et ceux qu'elle a dans son propre jardin (7 pour le moment) . Pour les 2 dernières années, elle vous a été demandé de résoudre le problème pour les chiens à Rifil , parce qu'elle savait que quand elle laisse les chiens seront en danger. Et ce qui s'est réellement passé après elle est allée à pension. Avec la nouvelle loi ton sera très certainement profiter et appeler les attrapeurs de chiens pour se débarrasser d'eux . Aussi tous les chiens qu'elle aide dans les rues ( et que les dames de Mukitza rencontré quand ils sont venus à la Roumanie ) sont en danger. En raison des problèmes financiers ( ne pas avoir un emploi plus et sans l'aide ceux qui l'ont aidée à Rifil avant ), elle est aux prises avec les coûts de la nourriture , les médicaments , les soignants et les vétérinaires des chiens . Elle a de graves difficultés financières et , il ya quelques mois , elle a commencé à négocier avec les autorités locales pour un partenariat pour le refuge . Fondamentalement, les autorités devront prendre en charge l' abri. Elle a signé les papiers avant l'incident avec l'enfant soi-disant tué par des chiens errants et avant que la nouvelle loi a été approuvée . Malheureusement, elle ne peut pas revenir à la situation maintenant . Par conséquent, elle est confrontée à une situation horrible , parce qu'elle n'a aucun contrôle sur le refuge et les chiens laissés là , ni ceux qui seront portées dans les rues . En plus de cela , les chiens à Rifil sont en très grand danger parce que - depuis qu'elle n'est plus là travaille pour les défendre - les gens de l'usine seront plus sûrement essayer de se débarrasser de ces chiens, ils ne s'arrêtent pas là acceptent . Nous savons tous ce que cela signifie . En outre , elle dispose de 7 chiens à la maison , sauvé de situations difficiles et elle y est très fréquentée aussi. Mlle Tamara ne s'est jamais plaint d'une manière publique pour sa situation, mais constamment demandé Mukitza pour l'aider avec les chiens à Rifil , ceux à la maison et , bien sûr, celles qui sont à l'abri. Bien sûr, beaucoup de chiens ont été adoptés en France grâce à votre association et nous sommes reconnaissants pour cela, mais nous avons encore plus en danger imminent à venir. Maintenant, elle ne peut plus le supporter et a désespérément besoin de l'aide de votre côté. L'hiver arrive et la loi sera bientôt appliquée d'une façon que nous connaissons tous sera inhumain et cruel . Elle vous demande de l'aide immédiate pour sauver les chiens à Rifil , sa maison et son abri car c'est une question de temps jusqu'à ce que les autorités prendront eux et la situation ne sera plus sous son contrôle . Elle vous demande de bien vouloir envisager sérieusement son appel à l'aide et l'aider à trouver des foyers pour autant de chiens que possible. Merci et nous sommes là pour répondre à toutes vos questions à tout moment. Adina (pour Tamara ) "


Texte original :



> Dear Isabelle,
> I gently ask you to forward the following message from Tamara for Mukitza Association.
> “In attention of Asso Mukitza
> Dear friends of Asso Mukitza, my name is Adina and I am writing this message on behalf of Miss Tamara Secara from Piatra Neamt, Romania.
> As you well know, the law allowing the euthanasia of stray dogs after 14 days has been approved. Miss Tamara is helping a lot of dogs, from the shelter, from Rifil (her former place of work) and the ones she has in her own yard (7 at the moment).
> For the last 2 years she has been asking you to solve the problem for dogs at Rifil, because she knew that after she leaves the dogs will be in danger. And it really happened after she went to pension. With the new law thy will most surely take advantage and call the dog catchers to get rid of them. Also all dogs she helps on the streets (and that the ladies of Mukitza met when they came to Romania) are in danger.
> Because of the financial problems (not having a job anymore and without the help the ones who helped her before at Rifil) she is struggling with the costs for the dogs’ food, medicines, carers and vets. She has serious financial difficulties and, a few months ago, she started negotiating with the local authorities for a partnership for the shelter. Basically the authorities will take over the shelter. She signed the papers before the incident with that child supposedly killed by stray dogs and before the new law was approved. Unfortunately she cannot revert the situation now.
> Therefore she is facing a horrid situation, because she has no control over the shelter and the dogs left there, nor the ones that will be brought from the streets.
> In addition to that, the dogs at Rifil are in very big danger because – since she is no longer working there to defend them – the people at the factory will most surely try to get rid of those dogs they do not accept there. We all know what that means.
> ...


On parle d'environ 150 chiens + les chiens de Rifil dont je viens de faire le post : 
http://www.rescue-forum.com/adoption...4/#post1947884

Pour info pour celles qui ont vu un peu mes post : Mario mon ex FA vient de Rifil. Hope, ma FA vient de Tamara.

Duke, Marik, Filipe, Artur, Mimi... viennent de Tamara. En bref, plein de chiens ayant eu de grosses diffusions sur FB....  :Frown:

----------


## mallo

Je sais bien que c'est quasi impossible puisque des chiens arrivent tous les jours, mais par exemple chez Anda, il reste bien 7 chiens sans solution ? Il faudrait faire un bilan pour tous les refuges.

Superdogs, on commence un peu à baisser les bras nous aussi...

----------


## éliz

pppffffffffffffff c'est pas possible!
comme j'ai dis a sabine si on place des chiens ce weekend on reserve les places et on en prends d'autre

----------


## alisee2

Bonjour,

J'ai écrit à Hollande mais comme d'habitude je n'attends rien de lui, ni même de réponse, mais je ne mefais aucune illusion sur les politiques. Il faut leur mettre la pression.
Les religieux, c'était de l'humour, ils ont fait bcp de mal aux animaux par leur position, en oubliant que c'est une créature de Dieu

Il est écrit dans le Coran qu'on ne doit pas faire souffrir les animaux. Il faudrait leur rappeler.

Qui pourrait faire la listes des sociétés françaises en Roumanie : Peugeot, Renault, Le Belier (qui ne fera rien), US Autoliv... Ces sociétés ont un intérêt mais la Roumanie encore plus. On pourrait essayer de les convaincre d'intervenir et de récupérer les chiens dans les usines. Je serai étonné que les tueurs franchissent les grilles car c'est leur emploi. Je pense aussi que les entreprises ont plus de pouvoir auprès des salariés roumains ? Je dis on peut tenter d'écrire, je n'affirme pas qu'elles le feront.

Cela fait longtemps que je n'ai pas d'illusion sur l'espèce humaine.

----------


## alisee2

Sur Facebook, il y a un lien pour imprimer les affiches afin de les distribuer partout

Je ne peux pas avoir accès si vous pouvez récupérer les affiches et les mettre sur Rescue, on pourait les imprimer, merci

Ghyslaine

https://www.facebook.com/pages/Contr...22352634502142

----------


## duma762000

Nouvelle forme d'action par le biais d'un évènement Facebook

je ne suis pas inscrite sur FB mais j'ai compris qu'il fallait envoyer* PAR COURRIER, dans une enveloppe, une carte rouge à l'ambassade (ou consulat) roumain de votre région le LUNDI 30 SEPTEMBRE 2013.
La liste des ambassades/consulats roumains est sur l'évènement

www.facebook.com/events/294696177336630/...660252/?notif_t=like

*Vous pouvez aussi trouver la liste complète sur : http://embassy-finder.com/fr/romania_in_france

dans le monde entier : http://embassy-finder.com/fr/romania_embassies

Vous pouvez aussi envoyer cette carte rouge à l'ambassade Française en Roumanie http://www.mfe.org/index.php/Annuair...ntry)/ROUMANIE

quelqu'un propose d'y ajouter un texte en roumain (je ne sais pas ce qu'il signifie exactement)



> "Doamnelor, Domnilor, sunt oripilata de modul in care tratati animalele, in mod particular bietii caini fara stapan, in frumoasa voastra tara, Romania. Sunt convinsa ca exista metode umane de a rezolva aceasta problema. Orice natiune care pretinde a fi civilizata trebuie sa faca fata problemelor de orice fel in mod civilizat. Fotografiile si inregistrarile video care prezinta barbariile comise impotriva acestor animale sunt, pur si simplu, insuportabile. Aceste animale sufera deja din cauza faptului ca lupta pentru supravietuire: sufera de foame, frig, de boli, de pericole care le pandesc continuu. Ele nu au cerut nimic. Viata lor ar trebui sa fie una linistita, alaturi de stapani iubitori si responsabili. Trebuie sa gasiti o solutie satisfacatoare pentru aceasta problema; ceamai inteligenta dintr ele ar fi constructia de adaposturi unde acesti caini sa fie sterilizati, tratati si oferiti in adoptie. Este intolerabil faptul ca inchideti ochii in fata a unei asemenea suferinte si ca nu va asumati responsabilitatea in calitate de edili alesi prin vot. "Maretia unei natiuni sta in felul in care isi trateaza animalele" spunea Ghandi. Permiteti-mi sa va spun ca actiunile dumneavoastra impotriva acestor biete animale pateaza mare parte din imaginea Romaniei. In trecut ati primit ajutoare financiare considerabile pentru a face fata acestei probleme, in mod special de la Fundatia Brigitte Bardot. Acesti bani au ajuns acolo unde trebuia? Fac apel la spiritul vostru civic, in loc de spiritul umanitar si va solicit sa incetati aceste barbarii. Exista solutii; depinde de dumneavoastra ca sa le puneti in practica. Sperand ca veti gasi calea cea buna, Doamnelor si Domnilor, va transmit consideratia mea.

----------


## bb38

On met juste un carton rouge, s'en noter notre adresse, nom, ville ?
Car si c'est le cas, on peut en envoyer plusieurs ?
J'attends une réponse avant de le faire,
Merci

----------


## OLMIE46

Bonjour
On pourrait mettre l'image de la patte rouge "red card for Romania" que l'on récupére sur le site facebook cité plus haut en cliquant dessus
cela agrandit l'image et on enregiste "l'image sous" au lieu d'une carte rouge seule et pour ma part je l'enverrai à toutes
les ambassade de France (8 je crois). Quant au texte avant de l'envoyer une traduction serait peut être nécessaire ?
Qu'en pensez-vous ?

----------


## alisee2

Traduction du texte
Mesdames, Messieurs, sont horrifiés par la façon dont nous traitons les animaux, en particulier les pauvres chiens errants dans votre beau pays, la Roumanie. 'M sûr il ya des méthodes humaines pour résoudre ce problème. Chaque nation qui prétend être civilisé doit . face à des problèmes d'une manière civilisée photographies et des vidéos montrant des actes de barbarie commis contre ces animaux sont tout simplement insupportable ces animaux souffrent déjà parce que la lutte pour la survie:. souffrant de la faim, le froid, la maladie, dangers qui rôdent en permanence. ils ont rien demandé. Leurs vies doivent être tranquille un, avec les propriétaires aimants et responsables. besoin de trouver une solution satisfaisante à ce problème, une CEAM intelligence serait de construire des abris où ils chiens à stériliser, traités et offrent pour adoption. d 'intolérable que de fermer les yeux devant une telle souffrance et ne prend pas la responsabilité en tant que maire élu par le vote. "la grandeur d'une nation réside dans la façon dont elle traite ses animaux" Ghandi a dit. Permettez-moi de vous dire que vos actions contre ces pauvres animaux tachent beaucoup de l'image de la Roumanie. vous avez déjà reçu une aide financière importante pour faire face à ce problème, en particulier la Fondation Brigitte Bardot. cet argent est venu en cas de besoin? civique je fais appel à votre esprit, au lieu de l'esprit humanitaire et vous demande d'arrêter ces barbares. des solutions existent, à vous de les mettre en pratique. espérant que vous trouverez le bon sens, Mesdames et Messieurs, transmettre ma considération.

----------


## France34

Je crois qu'il faudrait continuer à "abreuver" les politiques d'Europe et de France d'images et de vidéos de chiens martyrisés (comme le chiot qui a été brûlé vif , entreautres : dommage qu'on ne puisse pas retrouver les auteurs :beaucoup aimeraient certainement leur faire passer un mauvais quart d'heure ! ::  :: ) Il faut continuer le harcèlement et exiger du Parlement européen qu'il veille à ce que les chiens errants soient euthanasiés dans les règles(puisque la loi a été votée) et non massacrés dans les rues ou dans les fourrières de Roumanie et pays voisins!!!

----------


## teuleu

ici il y a deux adresses mails   http://www.mfe.org/index.php/Annuair...ntry)/ROUMANIE

                                       .Est-ce que l'on peut aussi envoyer par mail ?

----------


## ODILE38

Je viens de voir que Mickey Rourk était sensible à ce sujet pour avoir lui meme un chien roumain !!! A t il été contacté ?

----------


## mallo

Non pas qu'on le sache. Tu peux toujours essayer effectivement...

----------


## anna92

Concernant Mickey Rourke:

http://wamiz.com/chiens/actu/mickey-...ium=email&utm_

----------


## Titipa87

Rafaela13 => C'est ok pour le post ?

----------


## rafaela13

> Rafaela13 => C'est ok pour le post ?


Oui oui, bien sûr. Bonne recherche des toutous  :Smile:  il y en a ici & certains sont seulement sur mukitza.

Je répondrai à tous les MP très rapidement, j'ai du mal à me connecter. Merci beaucoup.

----------


## Titipa87

Bon je vais me lancer mais on s' y perd drôlement dans vos forum !

----------


## rafaela13

> Bon je vais me lancer mais on s' y perd drôlement dans vos forum !


Dans les adoptions en roumanie ---> après y a carmina, anda & tamara. C'est marqué dans le titre à chaque fois  :Smile:  
oui c'est pas commode au début lol

----------


## Titipa87

C'est : "les urgences de ....."

----------


## rafaela13

> C'est : "les urgences de ....."


non pas seulement, attends je te / vous mets le lien :

Voilà ils se trouvent dans cette partie : 
http://associationmukitza.forums-act...m/f17-roumanie
Après peut-être certains sont que dans els urgences, faut que je vérifie.

Je t'avais dit que c'était compliqué lol,,, tu peux déjà les lister ici qu'on voit si ils y sont tous si tu veux  :Smile:  
Merci en tout cas  :Smile:

----------


## JEANETTE

Action européenne : envoyez demain un "carton rouge" (red card) à l'ambassade de roumanie

https://www.facebook.com/events/2946...36630/?fref=ts

----------


## Achkanonix17

Un rassemblement est prévu à LYON LE LUNDI 7 OCTOBRE 2013 à partir de midi!
Il y aura des membres de l'association dignité animale, et de l'AFPA.
Un écrit est prévu dans la newletter de 30 millions d'amis et fondation BB pour informer les gens.
On essaye de faire venir BB sur Lyon, vu qu'il y a eu peu de rassemblements en France contre le massacre...

Je serai présente avec ma chienne roumaine Vicky, et avec des adoptants de mon association.

Faites passer le mot, et venez si vous pouvez!

https://www.facebook.com/events/241152296036132/

C'est bien le 7 octobre!!

----------


## alisee2

Je vais écrire aux sociétés françaises, je vous indiquerai les adresses des sièges sociaux la semaine prochaine. Là aussi on peut mettre la pression car elles font vivre des tortionnaires. Elles ont suffisamment de place pour récupérer les chiens errants dans les usines et suffisamment d'argent pour les identifie,r car là-bas ce n'est pas très cher pour un français. Elles peuvent aussi parler à leurs salariés.      Pas d'illusion, mais si on n'achète plus leurs voitures ou autres, cela ne suffit pas d'être implantée dans un pays à bas coût.Les cartons rouges concernent tous ceux qui se taisent et n'agissent pas, car ils sont complices.

----------


## Titipa87

Dsl , je n'ai toujours pas put faire le post de Tamara , ma soeur ne compte pas me passer l'ordinateur portable donc je le fais de mobile , et ai un gros problème pour descendre le texte . Donc je ne promets pas de le faire aujourd'hui , peut être demain quand je reviens chez moi à 9h30   :Smile:

----------


## alisee2

Opération agences de voyages lancées . Demander une destination quelconque, prenez le temps nécessaire pour prendre toutes les infos,   au moment du paiement,  il faut demander si ils font la Roumanie, alors annuler en expliquant pourquoi.

----------


## JEANETTE

Sur la page FB solidarité animaux bretagne, l'idée d'une action à l'ouest est lancée mais besoin d'aide pour organiser la chose ! Est-ce que ça intéresse quelqu'un, des assos ?

----------


## 07mel07

Une page facebook pour les loulous de Tamara (pour l'instant surtout centrée sur les chiens de rue mais qui sera surement consacrée également aux chiens du refuge) 

Page : https://www.facebook.com/pages/Sauvo...30431717101880

Album général des chiens les plus en danger (chiens de rue) : https://www.facebook.com/media/set/?...7101880&type=3

A partager un maximum, merci pour eux !

----------


## Spirale

http://refugebeauregard.forumactif.c...rants-roumanie

----------


## France34

A mon avis il faudrait envoyer à tous les députés européens et tous les commissaires européens des mails avec les images et les vidéos les plus horribles : celle du chiot brûlé vif, du chien éventré, du chien avec la mâchoire coupée ,des chiens empoisonnés agonisant dans d'atroces souffrances, des chiens écrasés par les coups!!!Si ça ne réagit pas tout de suite, recommencer quelques jours aprés et ainsi de suite jusqu'à ce que ce massacre s'arrête!!! Moi je ne sais pas envoyer de vidéos, mais j'en profite pour transmettre mon admiration aux personnes qui gèrent des refuges là-bas, celles qui préparent les chiens pour voyager, celles qui les acceuillent et celles qui les recueillent  !!! ::  ::  ::

----------


## mallo

Une nouvelle pétition, savez vous qui l'a créee ?

http://www.mesopinions.com/petition/...doptants/10718

----------


## superdogs

> j'en profite pour transmettre mon admiration aux personnes qui gèrent des refuges là-bas, celles qui préparent les chiens pour voyager, celles qui les acceuillent et celles qui les recueillent  !!!


+ 1  ::  ::  ::  *Merci mercimerci pour eux*

----------


## DIDUNIO

Je n'arrive pas comprendre une chose. Pourquoi union ne fait rien.  Raumanie est obligée de respecter la loi européenne et ne le fait pas. Pourquoi parlament européen ne réagit pas !!!  Pourquoi on accepte comportement d'époque  du communisme! !!?  Peux être il faudrait manifester a Strasbourg  et surtout mettre plus de journalistes dans cette affaire.  Poser des questions aux super députés et publier des réponses.  Peut être ça leur fera bouger de fesse!

----------


## France34

Oui,DIDUNIO, c'est le parlement européen qu'il faut harceler parceque pour  le moment, c'est le dernier de ses soucis et tant qu'il ne "tapera pas sur les doigts "des pays de l'Est  , ils continueront à faire ce qu'ils veulent ! ::

----------


## ODILE38

> Oui,DIDUNIO, c'est le parlement européen qu'il faut harceler parceque pour  le moment, c'est le dernier de ses soucis et tant qu'il ne "tapera pas sur les doigts "des pays de l'Est  , ils continueront à faire ce qu'ils veulent !


 Tout ::  en touchant plein de sous

----------


## France34

Comme beaucoup de gens ici, sans doute, je me creuse la tête pour trouver des moyens efficaces de pression sur ces barbares ; j'ai pensé à Médiapart , journal sur internet, qui dénonce souvent les méfaits des "élites" . Peut-être quelqu'un pourrait-il lui envoyer des mails avec photos et vidéos pour qu'ils fassent "du ramdam" ; je crois qu'ils ont une grande influence  :  www.mediapart.fr/ . Son rédacteur en chef est Edwy PLESNEL. Peut-être consentira-t-il à dénoncer l'inertie des chefs d'état européens concernant ce massacre !

----------


## Titipa87

Je vais essayer si personne ne l'a fait (si j'ai le temps ) , merci France34 pour te creuser la tête à leur trouver une solution  :Smile:

----------


## teuleu

Plus nous serons nombreuses à alerter le plus de monde possible et mieux ce sera .Alors j'ai pensé aux vétérinaires  :


http://www.veterinaire.fr/rubrique/contact/index.htm
  fédération des  syndicats vétérinaires de France     fsvf@fsvf.org.
contact@ma-clinique-veterinaire.com 

vetosteo@vetosteo.com
mez.math@hotmail.fr
flolapprand.vet@orange.fr
contact@patrick-chene.fr 
magalicharve@yahoo.fr
mokhtar.laribi@laposte.net
cliniquevet.arcenciel@orange.fr
veterinaire.millepertuis@gmail.com
veto.beaumontois@orange.fr
didier.schmitt@vetosteo.eu
homeosteo@yahoo.fr
amelie.saussey@aol.com
voici ici l'annuaire de tous les vétos osthéos français  , je vous ai marqué ci-dessus les premiers , on clique sur le nomet à droite on trouve le mail  http://www.osteopathe-veterinaire.eu...e=plan&lang=fr
http://www.royalcanin.fr/contactez-n...un-veterinaire

academie@veterinaire.fr

----------


## superdogs

> Plus nous serons nombreuses à alerter le plus de monde possible et mieux ce sera .Alors j'ai pensé aux vétérinaires  :
> 
> 
> http://www.veterinaire.fr/rubrique/contact/index.htm
>   fédération des  syndicats vétérinaires de France     fsvf@fsvf.org.
> contact@ma-clinique-veterinaire.com 
> 
> vetosteo@vetosteo.com
> mez.math@hotmail.fr
> ...


Déjà tenté par chez moi, en contactant les vétos de ma région, pas de réaction... mais j'en ai loupé certainement, et il y a tous les autres... Donc, je vais recommencer ...

J'ai plein de soucis de connexion en ce moment chez moi... donc, je suis sur le PC du travail, pas simple... ::

----------


## Titipa87

Pas la peine pour le mien  :Frown:

----------


## alisee2

J'ai trouvé un lien avec toutes les sociétés françaises implantées en Roumanie, je n'ai pas encore eu le temps de rechercher les sièges sociaux en France, dans la liste DACIA = RENAULT, Peugeot, BNP...

Il faudrait leur écrire en leur rappelant les faits, il faut demander qu'ils fassent pression sur le Gouvernement Roumain, qu'ils fassent une leçon de moral aux salariés, ensuite si ils ont l'espace qu'ils récupèrent les chiens errants dans l'enceinte de l'entreprise, se rapproche d'un assos pour les stériliser et les faire identifier.

Il ont un intérêt : la main d'oeuvre à bas coût mais la Roumanie a besoin de ces entreprises, les roumains de leur emploi, et il faut aussi un minimum de moralité même dans le bussiness.

On peut essayer

http://www.cadre-export.fr/IMG/pdf/roumanie.pdf

- - - Mise à jour - - -

J'ai l'intention de lancer une pétition pour le Parlement Européen, exigeant un contrôle de l'utilisation des subventions et des justificatifs, c'est notre argent. Le seul problème il faut m'expliquer comment récupérer les signatures car je n'ai pas encore trouvé la solution, si on peut m'expliquer ?

----------


## myri_bonnie

Je ne sais pas si tu es au courant de la procédure à suivre pour soumettre une pétition au PE, sinon voici le lien http://www.europarl.europa.eu/aboutp...Petitions.html

mais le problème c'est qu'il ne faut certainement pas s'attendre à une réaction rapide vu la lourdeur des procédures.

----------


## Lysianne93

Je viens de mettre un mot sur " Touche pas à mon post "
Sait on jamais, plutôt que faire venir des animaux sur le plateau, il en parlerons peut être

----------


## myri_bonnie

Je viens de voir que la pétition de la première page s'adresse déjà aux institutions européennes

----------


## alisee2

Pour Médipart, en plus des faits, on pourrait leur envoyer cette pétition, elle est excellente

----------


## France34

Myri_bonnie, je viens de signer cette pétition qui est adressée à tous les organismes d'europe  et qui , comme le dit Alysée, est excellente ! Normalement , elle devrait être efficace : il faudrait que ces organismes décident de ne plus envoyer d'argent du tout à ces barbares ; rien que pour qu'ils s'occupent des roms ils recoivent du parlement européen, donc de nous , *14 milliards d'euros* et les roms n'en voient pas la couleur ! Comme dit la pétition : *shame on you, Romania ( and co ...)*

----------


## myri_bonnie

Je ne sais pas si vous avez vu la page entière où on trouve la pétition, ça fait froid dans le dos. J'ai regardé 20 secondes de vidéo et j'ai presque tourné de l'oeil.
C'est en anglais, mais vous pouvez changer en français, sauf que c'est une traduction automatique pas évidente à comprendre, mais malheureusement les images parlent d'elles-mêmes. Sorry si le lien est déjà ailleurs, mais étant au boulot je n'ai pas le temps d'aller voir les 27 pages.

http://www.occupyforanimals.org/roma...en-rights.html

----------


## mallo

Pour les vétos, j'avais envoyé des mails aux écoles. Aucune réponse bien sûr.
Quant à notre pétition (mesopinions.com), j'essaie d'envoyer au plus vite, car il y a beaucoup de signatures et le fichier est trop lourd du coup...

----------


## mallo

Pétition envoyée ce soir ! OUFFF !  ::

----------


## France34

Quelqu'un avait essayé de contacter TF1, je crois ; est-ce qu'ily a eu une réponse ? Hier , sur M6, partenaire de TF1, aux infos, il y avait un reportage sur un village de Seine-et-Marne,je crois, où il ya vait eu 30 chats empoisonnés ; les gens ont porté plainte à la gendarmerie qui enqête.  On pourrait peut-être envoyer les vidéos de Roumanie à M6 , si TF1 n'a pas donné suite ! ::

----------


## Titipa87

Mallo a vendu sa cage Jenny à 40 € !!!!
40 € +les 10 € de l'autre cage = 50 € pour les chiens !!!!

MERCI MALLO !
(et moi qui ait un rien vendu 'suis nul ! )

----------


## OBELIX2806

Voici des nouvelles terrifiantes de ce qui se passe à IASI où est le refuge de Mariana de la Fondation SKY
Des « personnes » ont tél à Mariana qui gère le refuge de ISAI en Roumanie pour lui dire d’aller voir les chiens qu’elle avait l’habitude de nourrir près du refuge et elle lui a raconté qu’avec un autre 
« ils se sont amuses la nuit pour les taper dans la tete mais pas tres fort pour qu’ils ne meruent pas tout de suite.  Je t’envoye aussi une photo avec des toutous abandones sur la route du refuge et pour lequels j’ai tres peur aussi. Ce soir j’ai atrape 4 d’entre eux parce que Maxim (notre veto) pense qu’elles sont pretes a acoucher (des femelles) et elles sont chez le véto maintennat. Quand je suis alle promener des toutous j’ai trouve dans une flanc d’eau un chaton mis dans un sac attaché qui etais Presque noye. Pour lui j’ai pas eu la patience de le prendre en photo, une seconde pourais etre déjà trop pour lui, il pourais mourir. Mais je t’envoye sa photo juste apres l’avoir mis au refuge »
Un politicien a proposé de ne plus tuer les chiens mais de les attraper et leur couper les dents et les maxillaires . Cette boucherie a déjà commencé . Voici un lien qui en témoigne : 
http://www.bzi.ro/cruzime-fara-margi...socanta-393225
Traduction google :
Une image choquante a été posté par Anca Tomescu, coordinateur du projet au de QUATRE PATTES animaux errants.
Fondation a été contacté pour sauver un chien errant ... mutilé par les humains. Quand ils sont arrivés sur les lieux, Grivitei étaient terrifiés.
Chien qu'elle avait coupé la mâchoire. Peut-être que ceux qui ne sont allés sur le même principe qui fonctionne et certains maires: ils ne mordent pas, ils obtiennent des dents. Ils ont coupé le nez.
Le message a été envoyé il ya une heure par Anca Tomescu, qui a écrit que d'essayer de sauver la vie du chien.

nouvelles de IASI du 04/10/13 :
Quelqun avais amene 2 jeunes chiennes (environ 5-6 mois)  au refuge, juste en face de l’autre cote de la route. Elles avais toutes les deux des gros morceaux de bois dans le vagin….elles n’etais pas mortes encore mais pas trop vivantes non plus et le sauvage ou les sauvages (on a pas vu combien ils etais) les avais jete d’une voiture.  Le véto a du les endormir et les enterer apres deriere le refuge. On ne trouvera jamais assez des mots pour decrire ces horeures, jamais! Dans la ville (dans d’autres villes aussi) il y a beaucoup des chiennes violes par des bandes de salauds, dans un village ou on va avec la clinique mobile, des autres salauds ont depece le ventre d’une chienne pour sortir les bebes….Je pourais dire que l’infer tout entier a demenage dans notre pays. C’est encore dificile a croire que tout ca se passé vraiment, qu’il y a des gens qui sont capable de faire ca, qu’il y a des “responsables” qui instiguent tout un people a la crime, que ca n’arrete pas, au contraire, de jour en jour il y a encore plus des victimes. Si je pouvais recuperer tous les chiens de la ville et des village pour les cacher quelque part loin , mais malheureusement je suis incapable de les proteger.

- - - Mise à jour - - -

Mariana a trouvé des chiens qu'elle nourrissait près du refuge avec les pattes coupées . 
Mariana a raison : l'ENFER est en Roumanie et si nos gouvernements ne font rien il va gagner du terrain

----------


## ULTRA67

Que dire devant toutes ces horreurs ? Du courage ils en faut des tonnes aux défenseur des animaux là bas .

----------


## myri_bonnie

Je ne sais pas comment font les défenseurs sur place, rien qu'à voir la photo et la vidéo qui est sur la page de la pétition j'ai manqué tourner de l'oeil. Je ne comprends pas comment des humains, dits civilisés, peuvent faire preuve d'autant de barbarie....

----------


## Titipa87

Encore , face à cette tuerie , j'aurais préféré qu'ils les euthanasies sans leur faire souffrir de tels abominations !

----------


## superdogs

> Je ne sais pas comment font les défenseurs sur place, rien qu'à voir la photo et la vidéo qui est sur la page de la pétition j'ai manqué tourner de l'oeil. Je ne comprends pas comment des humains, dits civilisés, peuvent faire preuve d'autant de barbarie....


Perso, je n'ai plus la force ni le courage de regarder... pour moi ces tueurs ne peuvent plus être appelés êtres humains. Je ne peux rien faire, rien de rien, personne ne peut rien, à part des politiques, et encore, il y aura encore des grands malades, des abrutis, des c...... pour continuer à braver la loi !! Tout ce que je sais maintenant, c'est que jamais je ne mettrais les pieds en Roumanie, de peur de parler, de sourire ou de serrer la main à un de ces assassins ! comme on ne peut pas savoir qui a fait quoi, dans le doute, je préfère m'abstenir.. pour moi, Roumanie sera toujours sauvagerie.. Je ne sais pas si c'est bien ou pas ce que j'écris, mais je m'en F........, c'est vraiment le fond de ma pensée.

----------


## Chinooka

> Tout ce que je sais maintenant, c'est que jamais je ne mettrais les pieds en Roumanie, de peur de parler, de sourire ou de serrer la main à un de ces assassins ! comme on ne peut pas savoir qui a fait quoi, dans le doute, je préfère m'abstenir.. pour moi, Roumanie sera toujours sauvagerie.. Je ne sais pas si c'est bien ou pas ce que j'écris, mais je m'en F........, c'est vraiment le fond de ma pensée.


+ 1

Depuis ce matin, je suis sur un blog FB... on n'imagine même pas les horreurs que ces barbares sont capables de faire. J'utilise aussi le terme de grands malades pour eux, parce qu'il ne faut pas être normal pour faire tout ça, ce sont de vrais psychopathes au stade ultime !!!!!!!!!!!!!!

----------


## kitchoupi

Tout pareil que vous, mais j'ai le cœur brisé pour ceux et celles, aussi rares soient-ils ou elles, qui essayent de lutter contre ça sur place et ailleurs...Il y a de quoi ne plus jamais dormir...

----------


## France34

Sait-on le nom de ce politicien qui a eu la riche idée de couper les dents et les machoires aux chiens? Il faudrait lui envoyer les photos les plus horribles et le menacer de lui en faire autant !!!    ::  Personne n'a envoyé ce genre de chose par mails  à tous les députés  et commissaires européens , à tous les ministres français pour que certains fassent honte à Hollande ? et ce sans arrêt jusqu'à ce que ça s'arrête ?   Sait-on si la télévision italienne n'aurait pas parlé de  cette tuerie : ça pourrait arriver aux oreilles du Pape François et il pourrait lancer un message de honte, comme il l'a fait pour les naufragés africains ces jours-ci !  Tout ça est vraiment à vomir !!!

----------


## momo

Que tous ces monstres brulent en enfer...et meme l enfer serait trop beau pour ces pourritures!!!
Je les hais...qu ils souffrent le martyr et qu ils crèvent comme des merdes....

Toutes nos pensées sont pour vous innocentes petites victimes...

----------


## manoe

Je ne regarde jamais aucune video ni photo car je m'en sais incapable, mais je pleure pourtant rien qu'à l'idée des souffrances infligées à ces pauvres martyrs. Et surtout, je maudis tous ceux qui savent et qui ne font rien alors qu'ils le pourraient, cautionnant ainsi cette barbarie, alors que moi j'en crève de mon impuissance. Cette société me fait de plus en plus horreur et je ne crois plus en l'humain...

----------


## mallo

Je suis comme vous, je ne regarde plus rien. J'attends, une réponse, même si je sais qu'elle ne viendra jamais. RIP à nos petits coeurs roumains, à quatre pattes...

----------


## Chinooka

> Tout pareil que vous, mais j'ai le cur brisé pour ceux et celles, aussi rares soient-ils ou elles, qui essayent de lutter contre ça sur place et ailleurs...Il y a de quoi ne plus jamais dormir...


En effet. En plus ils se font tabasser quand ils essaient de protéger les chiens ou LEUR chien !!! Des personnes ont vu des dogcatcheurs tuer leur chien devant eux alors qu'il était en laisse et harnais..... Je crois que je tue celui qui me fait ça !!!

Il y a eu des manif partout (même dans les pays qui maltraitent leurs propres animaux !) mais les Roumains qui manifestent en Roumanie ont énormément de mérite vu l'ambiance hostile qui y règne. Toutes mes pensées sont avec eux en permanence  ::

----------


## ODILE38

Il y a un petit article dans Match .

----------


## OBELIX2806

C'est un déjà un début mais les medias ne font pas leur boulot .
j'en suis à souhaiter que le monde implose pour que cesse cette souffrance

----------


## mallo

> Mallo a vendu sa cage Jenny à 40  !!!!
> 40  +les 10  de l'autre cage = 50  pour les chiens !!!!
> 
> MERCI MALLO !
> (et moi qui ait un rien vendu 'suis nul ! )


Merci Titipa. Tu n'es pas nulle je te rassure, c'est juste un coup de bol. Car mes cages sont en vente depuis pas mal de temps, les gens se réveillent tous en même temps !

Le chèque partira dans la semaine, en espérant qu'il serve.

----------


## superdogs

> Tout pareil que vous, mais j'ai le cur brisé pour ceux et celles, aussi rares soient-ils ou elles, qui essayent de lutter contre ça sur place et ailleurs...Il y a de quoi ne plus jamais dormir...


Oui, d'ici déjà, j'y pense sans cesse, en boucle, désolée de mon impuissance; ou alors, je m'efforce de ne pas y penser...mais impossible... alors, sur place, effectivement, trouver le sommeil doit être très très très compliqué !!

- - - Mise à jour - - -




> Toutes nos pensées sont pour vous innocentes petites victimes...


+ 1     ::   ::

----------


## superdogs

> Je suis comme vous, je ne regarde plus rien. J'attends, une réponse, même si je sais qu'elle ne viendra jamais. RIP à nos petits coeurs roumains, à quatre pattes...


 ::  ::  ::   ::  ::  ::   ::  ::  ::

----------


## teuleu

sur la chaine TV D8  Sandrine Arcizet et  Elodie Ageron présentent une émission sur les animaux 
pour les contacter 
http://canalplusgroupe.com/contact.html
*Adresse :*Groupe CANAL+
1, place du Spectacle
92863 Issy-Les-Moulineaux Cedex 9
*Standard :*0171353535

- - - Mise à jour - - -

et voilà l'adresse mail de stéphane bern    contact@stephanebern.com

- - - Mise à jour - - -

le mail de l'agent de sophie marceau      e.tanner@artmedia.fr

----------


## mallo

J'y ai pensé à cette émission sur la 8, mais honnêtement ils paraissent tellement neuneu... Sinon, y'a Isabelle Adjani, Alain Delon et surtout Paul McCartney. Mais je suis quasi certaine qu'ils sont tous au courant. Quel pouvoir ont ils face à la Roumanie  ?

----------


## ODILE38

Je me suis demandé si le silence ne vient pas du fait que les politiques ne veulent pas faire de vagues avec les pays de l'est pour ce drame alors qu'ils ne cessent de vouloir nous marteler leur intégration .

----------


## Samsoudi

Je crois qu' Odile38 a tout compris.

----------


## Agnès HL

> Je me suis demandé si le silence ne vient pas du fait que les politiques ne veulent pas faire de vagues avec les pays de l'est pour ce drame alors qu'ils ne cessent de vouloir nous marteler leur intégration .


Très certainement et comme "ce ne sont que des chiens" ils ne craignent pas grand chose à ne pas bouger.

Je n'ai regardé aucune photo car la seule description de ces infamies m'a donné de réels haut-le-coeur et mes larmes sont autant liées à des sentiments de rage et de haine que de chagrin.

_Merci à Rescue de nous permettre de nous exprimer sur ce post car même si cela ne fait pas avancer la situation c'est au moins un exutoire de pouvoir échanger entre personnes qui regardent globalement dans la même direction._

----------


## Hamtaro

Pétitions allemande et anglaise signées.

Voici sur le même thème des pétitions en français :
http://www.change.org/fr/p%C3%A9titi...chiens-errants

http://www.change.org/fr/p%C3%A9titi...op%C3%A9enne-2

https://www.change.org/petitions/pr%...omania-from-eu

Pour moi c'est un pays qui veut entrer dans l'UE qui doit s'intégrer en appliquant les droits des hommes et des animaux qui y règnent.
Et pas les pays membres qui "intègrent" le pays en fermant les yeux... car cela donne droit à d'horribles dérives après...

----------


## Titipa87

A mail envoyé à une grande asso américaine (créé par un acteur)  ::

----------


## souricette2

je fais partie d'une asso qui fait adopter les chiend de refuges espagnols en France, et, franchement, on en voit de dures...mais la Roumanie dépasse allègrement tout ce qu'on peut imaginer en sauvagerie et arriérisme...Et je reste persuadée que les politiques locaux encouragent cette horreur pour se protéger : pendant que les gens assouvissent leurs penchants barbares en tuant et maltraitant des chiens, ils ne défilent pas dans les rues...

----------


## delph68

A quelle asso française dois-je m'adresser pour envoyer un chèque pour l'aide dans le rapatriement de quelques loulous ?

----------


## mallo

Mukitza, Charly le Blanc par exemple....

----------


## Titipa87

Mp delph  ::

----------


## OBELIX2806

Il y a aussi l'Arche d'Eternité, et aussi la Fondation SKY  laquelle j'appartiens 
Coordonnées site 
http://fundatiasky.org et là vous cliquez sur le drapeau Français
Page Face book :
https://www.facebook.com/groups/Fondation.Sky/

----------


## Titipa87

J'ai indiqué mukitza , l'arche d'éternite , sky et charly le blanc  ::

----------


## France34

Toutes les pétitions signées !  Ce matin , à la radio, Michel DRUCKER était interviewé pour un livre sur sa vie ; il a dit que pour ses premières émissions, il avait eu la chance d'avoir une grande productrice  (Michelle ARNAUD pour les plus de 50 ans! lol)  qui était" branchée" côté politiques. Grace à elle ,il a connu CHIRAC et BALLADUR notamment et il a diné plusieurs fois par an avec HOLLANDE !!! Alors , croyez vous normal que l'homme le plus influent de la télé se contente de quelques phrases sur ce massacre ( et encore parceque Brigitte BARDOT le lui a demandé ,expressément sans doute) alors qu'il lui suffisait de" claquer des doigts" pour qu'un reportage entier soit fait sur ce sujet ??? Ca renforce l'opinion que j'avais de lui !!! Honte à vous M.Drucker !!!
J'attend la réponse à la lettre que j'ai envoyée à R.HUTIN (30 millions d'amis),trés bien placèe elle-aussi, du moins côté télé, et je vais écrire aux personnalités dont les coordonnées ont été données plus haut, mais , comme je ne sais pas envoyer de vidéos, ça aura peut-être moins d'impact, mais au moins ils ne pourront pas dire qu'ils ne savaient rien ! Il est évident que ce sont les politiques qui ne veulent rien faire , mais en les inondant de photos et vidéos horribles , ça va tourmenter leur conscience et comme les élections européennes vont bientôt avoir lieu il faut essayer de frapper fort !!! ::

----------


## Titipa87

J'ai lu ça : http://wamiz.com/chiens/actu/mickey-...anie-3994.html

----------


## mallo

Merci Titipa pour le lien. Un refuge grand comme un terrain de foot ! Merci M.Rourke

----------


## salambo

Il y a la chaîne de TV animalière où si ce n'est pas déjà fait il faudrait adresser une vidéo et un récapitulatif de ce qui se passe en Roumanie. Si quelqu'un a une vidéo sur là-bas et quelques témoignages voici l'adresse où les faire parvenir : contact.abweb@groupe-ab.fr
De même voir avec l'émission "les Animaux de la 8" sur Direct 8 et ses deux animatrices : *Sandrine Arcizet* &  *Elodie Ageron*. C'est le groupe Canal +

----------


## superdogs

Est ce que qq'un peut répondre aux suggestions fort intéressantes de France34 concernant les vidéos ?? Je suis comme elle, pas équipée ou pas douée ?....mais il faut torturer les "grands"... et qu'ils sachent que beaucoup de monde du "commun" sait ..

- - - Mise à jour - - -




> J'ai lu ça : http://wamiz.com/chiens/actu/mickey-...anie-3994.html


 Vu ; il y a quelques bonnes âmes sur terre, hélas pas assez.

----------


## France34

Oui, c'est bien , mais cette info date de 2012 : on n'a pas entendu dire que Mickey ROURKE avait ,ces temps-ci, tapé sur la table d'OBAMA ou celle de cet ignoble président de roumanie !    Sur un post d'une pauvre chienne qui a failli être pendue par son"bourreau de proprio", j'ai relevé les emails du journal Le Parisien et de la radio France bleu qui avaient relaté l'évènement  ; grace à ça, l'individu avait écopé d'une peine assez lourde pour maltraitance à animaux . WWW.leparisien.fr  et www.francebleu.fr . Si quelqu'un pouvait les contacter en envoyant les photos terribles, peut-être diffuseraient-ils  ce masssacre gigantesque !

----------


## mallo

+ 1 avec France34, je ne sais pas et peux pas envoyer des vidéos....

----------


## Mimosa&Monoï

Des manifestations devant les sièges des grandes chaînes de télé...?

----------


## myri_bonnie

Les Allemands en ont parlé lors d'une émission qui passe tous les dimanches sur leur 3ème chaine publique et qui présente des chiens à adopter et des reportages sur les animaux.
Si vous comprenez l'allemand la page avec une vidéo est ici http://www.wdr.de/tv/tieresucheneinz..._rumaenien.jsp La vidéo présente la situation des chiens errants, pas les massacres.

----------


## Titipa87

J'ai enfin fini le post des chiens de Tamara  :: 
http://www.rescue-forum.com/adoption...4/#post1962902

Quelqu'un a une idée pour l'e mail que vous vouliez faire ? Je peux vous le faire avec Photo et Vidéo mais les grands discours , ce n'est pas pour moi  :: 

PS : Je ne suis pas en cours (= CDI pendant 3 h , de 9h30 à 12h30) donc je reviens chez moi  :: 

Lix a eu la gentillesse de nous faire une bannière pour Pascanie :
(je ne sais pas comment se mets un code )

----------


## Titipa87

Oupss , la bannière apparait mais pas le code  ::

----------


## salambo

Je pense qu'il ne faut pas dans le mail d'accompagnement vidéo/photos, culpabiliser les gens ou les agresser. Il faut simplement dire qu'en Europe, a à peine 1h30 de vol de Paris, un génocide est en train de se passer sans que personne ne bouge le petit doigt. Depuis début septembre (telle date) le gouvernement roumain a décrété l'extermination des chiens et ce, quelque soit le moyen utilisé. Cette loi a permis à tous les psychopathes latents d'exprimer leur cruauté en toute impunité. Résultats: x chiens tués quotidiennement dans des conditions indignes d'une nation civilisée et encore moins d'un membre de la communauté européenne (cités les exemples de cas de tortures infligées aux animaux, les gens protégeant les chiens menacés, les refuges aux abois pour leurs protégés...). Certes cela ne se passe pas chez nous, mais avons nous le droit de fermer les yeux ? Certaines associations françaises ont déjà fait preuve de leur indignation (citer certaines d'entre elles) sans résultats auprès du gouvernement roumain. Ce mail a pour but de vous informer car vous   ne pourrez plus dire après "que vous n'étiez pas au courant". Ensuite  agissez selon votre conscience mais ayez le courage de ne pas fermer les yeux et au moins de lire ce message et de regarder ces photos et vidéos. Le simple geste d'en parler autour de vous, de diffuser ce message c'est déjà un grand pas.

En gros voilà ce que ce mail, je pense devrait mentionner

----------


## myri_bonnie

> Oupss , la bannière apparait mais pas le code


Pour mettre les codes tu dois cliquer sur le bouton "aller en mode avancé" et copier les codes entres deux codes # que tu trouves dans la barre d'outil.

----------


## Titipa87

> Je pense qu'il ne faut pas dans le mail d'accompagnement vidéo/photos, culpabiliser les gens ou les agresser. Il faut simplement dire qu'en Europe, a à peine 1h30 de vol de Paris, un génocide est en train de se passer sans que personne ne bouge le petit doigt. Depuis début septembre (telle date) le gouvernement roumain a décrété l'extermination des chiens et ce, quelque soit le moyen utilisé. Cette loi a permis à tous les psychopathes latents d'exprimer leur cruauté en toute impunité. Résultats: x chiens tués quotidiennement dans des conditions indignes d'une nation civilisée et encore moins d'un membre de la communauté européenne (cités les exemples de cas de tortures infligées aux animaux, les gens protégeant les chiens menacés, les refuges aux abois pour leurs protégés...). Certes cela ne se passe pas chez nous, mais avons nous le droit de fermer les yeux ? Certaines associations françaises ont déjà fait preuve de leur indignation (citer certaines d'entre elles) sans résultats auprès du gouvernement roumain. Ce mail a pour but de vous informer car vous ne pourrez plus dire après "que vous n'étiez pas au courant". Ensuite agissez selon votre conscience mais ayez le courage de ne pas fermer les yeux et au moins de lire ce message et de regarder ces photos et vidéos. Le simple geste d'en parler autour de vous, de diffuser ce message c'est déjà un grand pas.
> 
> En gros voilà ce que ce mail, je pense devrait mentionner


J'ai pas le temps d'envoyer là , qui pourait le faire ??
Pour la bannière , c'est trop compliqué pour moi  ::

----------


## France34

Ce matin, à la radio, j'ai entendu que Bruno LEMAIRE , ancien ministre de l'Agriculture de Sarkozy, disait qu'il allait aller en Roumanie, Bulgarie, Bosnie etc... pour régler le sort des roms pour lesquels ces pays reçoivent énormément d'argent qui va dans les poches des dirigeants . Si on pouvait avoir ses coordonnées, on pourrait lui demander de parler aussi du massacre des chiens errants . C'est un homme politique qui me paraît avoir une bonne mentalité .

----------


## salambo

Il a un site sur lequel on peut lui adresser un courrier : www.*brunolemaire*.fr/‎

----------


## Titipa87

> Il a un site sur lequel on peut lui adresser un courrier : www.*brunolemaire*.fr/‎


Ne marche pas pour moi  ::

----------


## salambo

www.*brunolemaire*.fr je viens encore une fois de regarder son site  ::  Mais c'est vrai que lorsqu'on clique la page n'existe pas  ::

----------


## Titipa87

Toujours pas , je crois que c'est mon serveur , au pire , qui c'est qui envoie un msg ? :: 

Edit : ça marche , qui peut me faire un msg propre (moi 'suis nul pour ça) et je l'enverrai si personne ne peut le faire ? ::

----------


## salambo

Il y a une pétition sur facebook pour sensibiliser les médias
*Antoinette Campo
**pour que les medias francais parlent du massacre de la roumanie* 






www.petitions24.net

----------


## Am Stram Gram

http://www.brunolemaire.fr/

----------


## mallo

Titipa, pour la bannière, demande à la personne qui la faite de la mettre ici.
Quant au texte, tu peux reprendre celui de  mesopinions.com et changer quelques phrases si tu le souhaite...

----------


## teuleu

Valls a rencontré son homologue Rounain ce matin http://www.lalibre.be/actu/internati...70c13e8fa519eb
zut je ne découvre ça que maintenant mais bon  on peut toujours écrire ici cela ne peut pas faire de mal 

http://www.interieur.gouv.fr/Infos-d...de-l-Interieur

----------


## souricette2

je viens d'écrire; pourquoi ne pas le bombarder de mels ???

----------


## momo

J ai fais un courrier aussi...

----------


## momo

Pétition pour stériliser les chiens errants de Roumanie, au lieu de les massacrer par milliers

http://www.change.org/petitions/roma...s_dialog_false

----------


## alisee2

- - - Mise à jour - - -

- - -

Les politiques ne bougent pas car il y a des intérêts économiques, pays à bas coût. Mais, la roumanie a besoin des entreprises aussi je propose de lancer un boycott sur les réseaux sociaux des produits fabriqués en Roumanie. Si vous savez utiliser Facebook ou Twitter, pourriez vous lancer cette appel.

Je vais également écrire les dernières suggestions sont intéressantes.

Sachez que la Bosnie va faire voter une loi en prenant exemple sur la Roumanie

----------


## France34

Pétition signée! Mon ordinateur est détraqué en ce moment : je ne peux, hélas, pas envoyer de message à Bruno LEMAIRE , mais je peux en envoyer un à Manuel VALLS par le lien qu'a mis TEULEU : il en fera peut-être part aux autres hommes politiques . Comme le dit ALYSEE, il faut boycotter tout ce qui vient de Roumanie et pays voisins ; il faut le faire savoir à leurs dirigeants : les lettres gentilles ne marchent pas , alors, il faut menacer !!!

----------


## mallo

Dites nous ce qu'il faut faire exactement.

----------


## France34

Il faudrait faire ce que dit ALYSEE : ceux qui sont sur FB ou twittter pourraient demander le boycott des produits roumains et voisins et si quelqu'un fait une pétition au president roumain lui dire la même chose s'il n'arrête pas le massacre immédiatement. Celà fait plus d'un mois que Brigitte BARDOT lui a envoyé une lettre trés gentille et il a quand même fait voter la loi pour que la tuerie continue . A celui-là je souhaite qu'il finisse bientôt comme Ceauscescu et sa femme : avec 2 balles dans la tête ; il est aussi corrompu que lui !!! ::  ::  :: .

----------


## Samsoudi

d accord avec toi France34  , surtout pour les deux balles !!!!

----------


## salambo

Il faut aussi faire quelque chose avant que la Bosnie fasse la même chose !

----------


## souricette2

le problème est politique, il faudrait des appuis "lourds" et c'est difficile à trouver ...

----------


## rafaela13

> Il faudrait faire ce que dit ALYSEE : ceux qui sont sur FB ou twittter pourraient demander le boycott des produits roumains et voisins et si quelqu'un fait une pétition au president roumain lui dire la même chose s'il n'arrête pas le massacre immédiatement. Celà fait plus d'un mois que Brigitte BARDOT lui a envoyé une lettre trés gentille et il a quand même fait voter la loi pour que la tuerie continue . A celui-là je souhaite qu'il finisse bientôt comme Ceauscescu et sa femme : avec 2 balles dans la tête ; il est aussi corrompu que lui !!!.


Désolée je débarque un peu donc suis paumnée.
Pour l'appel au boycott, il y a-t-il une affiche pour diffusion ou une photo (avec texte) à mettre en photo profil ? merci

----------


## Titipa87

C'est quoi un boycott ?

- - - Mise à jour - - -

Je peux m'organiser pour faire tout ce qui est technique (réseaux sociaux etc...) .

----------


## rafaela13

> C'est quoi un boycott ?
> 
> - - - Mise à jour - - -
> 
> Je peux m'organiser pour faire tout ce qui est technique (réseaux sociaux etc...) .


Un appel à bannir tout ce qui provient de roumanie (produits, bouffe, matériel...) et/ ou ça peut être un boycott de la roumanie, c'est-à-dire un appel à bannir la roumanie: cf. ne pas y aller. 

en gros: boycottez la Roumanie, comme ça, ça inclut tout

----------


## salambo

Voilà ce qui se passe en Bosnie (je ne sais pas comment mettre la photo en spoiler car elle est dure donc si un modérateur peut le faire SVP)


Spoiler:  












Prije  pola sata Aida i Sakib su pronali ovog psa u ivinicama. " Ne dirajte  ga, zarazicete se" - govorila je prolaznica. Pa Boe, kakvi to ljudi  hodaju ovom planetom !? Uspavana je ...  Previe je bolno ...  

Half an hour ago Aida and Sakib found this dog in Zivinice. "Do not  touch it, you will infect yourself " said a passer. " So God, what kind  of people are walking this planet!?  It is too painful.  She was just a  puppy. Now she is dead. She was euthanised today ...

----------


## bouletosse

horrible !!!!  ::

----------


## momo

Qu ils crèvent tous ces monstres!!!!

----------


## lealouboy

Quelqu'un peut m'envoyer les liens à signer SANS PHOTOS SVP  :: 

Désolée mais je prends un traitement contre la tachycardie mal ajusté (voir peu adapté) et les photos me mettent dans un état pas possible...

- - - Mise à jour - - -

je donne mon mail perso en MP si nécessaire  ::

----------


## rafaela13

j'ai envoyé un rapport pour mettre en spoiler.... Sinon Salambo, il suffit d'aller en mode avancé (en cliquant sur modifier son message), et cliquer sur le "S"  :Smile: 

- - - Mise à jour - - -

et tu mets la photo entre les 2

----------


## lealouboy

Merci  ::  Je veux evidemment signer mais ça fait au moins 10 jours que je n'ose même pas ouvrir le topic ...

----------


## superdogs

> Voilà ce qui se passe en Bosnie (je ne sais pas comment mettre la photo en spoiler car elle est dure donc si un modérateur peut le faire SVP)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler:  
> 
> 
> 
> ...


_Je traduis :_
_Il y a 1/2 heure, A et S ont trouvé ce chien dans Z. " ne le touchez pas, vous allez être infecté" à dit un passant. " "Mon dieu, quel genre d'individu "marchent" (peuplent ou se trouvent) sur cette planète ! C'est trop affreux, désolant. C'était juste un bébé. maintenant elle est morte; elle a été euthanasiée aujourd'hui...
_

Depuis des jours et des jours, j'hésite à venir sur le topic, pour ça,parce qu'à chaque fois, j'ai ces images dans la tête, et que de puis des semaines, ne se passe pas une heure sans que j'y pense...
Je n'interviens plus, mais je suis toujours là quand même..

Ce n'est plus nous qui devrions voir ces photos, nous savons bien à quoi nous en tenir..nous ! Mais il faut absolument trouver le moyen d'alerter l'opinion publique bien plus largement ; je sais, ce sont des mots, et moi aussi je me sens impuissante, face aux politiques qui poursuivent leurs propres objectifs obstinément...

----------


## popngum

* C'est ok.*

----------


## salambo

Suis vraiment une bille Rafaela ou ma vue baisse dangereuse mais je n'ai pas vu dans les modifs de message le mode avancé et encore moins le S !!!
Oups merci pour la modif !

----------


## lealouboy

signée

----------


## France34

La malheureuse petite chienne qui est en photo au dessus a eu les dents et les mandibules arrachés,pour qu'elle ne morde plus les gens ,comme un homme politique l'a décidé !!! ::  ::  ::  puisque le massacre est "soi-disant" parti de la mort d'un enfant tué par des chiens errants , ce qui s'est révélé être faux  ;    mais ces barbares ayant l'habitude depuis longtemps de torturer les animaux, le massacre s'est décuplé avec la bébédiction du président et l'argent promis !!! ::      Comme le dit SUPERDOGS , ce n'est pas à nous que ces photos et vidéos devraient être destinées mais aux politiques , et plus on leur enverra ces documents, plus on arrivera à les sensibiliser : aucun d'eux ne mérite qu'on le" ménage". Il faut frapper fort sinon tout ça va continuer jusqu'à ce qu'il n'y ait plus de chiens , aprés ce sera les chats, les chevaux, les chèvres etc...
Puisque TITIPA se propose d'aller sur FB ou twitter, à mon avis elle devrait dire : "boycottez  la roumanie , bulgarie, bosnie, croatie ; regardez ce qu'il s'y passe "(et insérer les photos ou vidéos éloquentes) . Qu'en pensez-vous ?
Moi , je vais écrire à Manuel VALLS par le lien de TEULEU mais je ne sais pas mettre des photos : ça n'aura pas le même impact mais tant pis;

----------


## Rose78

> Ce matin, à la radio, j'ai entendu que Bruno LEMAIRE , ancien ministre de l'Agriculture de Sarkozy, disait qu'il allait aller en Roumanie, Bulgarie, Bosnie etc... pour régler le sort des roms pour lesquels ces pays reçoivent énormément d'argent qui va dans les poches des dirigeants  .


Je me demande si cet argent finalement ne sert pas pour cette tuerie afin de récompenser toutes ces ordures qui torturent et tuent les chiens. C'est juste inadmissible ce qui se passe !  Et inadmissible que les autres pays ferment les yeux. En même temps, hélas, je ne suis pas étonnée : lorsqu'il s'agit d'un génocide humain, on constate la même indifférence des autres pays...

- - - Mise à jour - - -

J'ai une grande pensée aussi pour toutes ces personnes ayant un cœur et de l'empathie, vivant en Roumanie au cœur de l'enfer  :: ...comme ce doit être terrible, mon dieu, terrible !

----------


## Titipa87

Moi je peux essayer ... Par contre du fait "boycotter" je ne sais pas trop comment m'y prendre ?

PS : Merci Rafaela pour la signification , je me suis trouvée une nouvelle grande soeur :: hi hi hi

----------


## France34

Merci TITIPA ; demande à RAFAELA ce qu'il faut mettre sur FB .  Moi , je viens d'écrir à Manuel VALLS, faute de faire mieux !

----------


## OBELIX2806

salambo, connais tu les références (date ou nom) de la pétiton car je ne l'ai pas trouvé et il y en a beaucoup

----------


## Titipa87

J'attends qu'elle se manifeste vu qu'elle est débordée  ::

----------


## salambo

L'intitulée de la pétition était  : Pour que les médias français parlent du massacre de la Roumanie.  J'ai simplement cliqué sur le lien et suis tombée direct sur la pétition  :: 


*pour que les medias francais parlent du massacre de la roumanie* 
www.petitions24.net

----------


## France34

Moi aussi je n'ai pas trouvé la référence de la pétition car , en effet,  il y en a beaucoup sur ce site-là.

----------


## salambo

Pour informer un max de personnes, si vous le pouvez adresser à tous les magazines (tous les magazines F Actuelle, Prima, Détective...), revues, journaux grand public un courrier soit au journaliste responsable de la rubrique société,soit "animaux" et en parallèle au courrier des lecteurs. Disant que vous êtes indignés pas ce qui se passent depuis plusieurs semaines en Roumanie et en Bosnie. 
Le but est de toucher un max de lecteurs et ce quelque soit leurs âges et localisation géographique.
N'oubliez pas les journaux régionaux : Ouest France, S-Ouest, la Dépêche du Midi...

- - - Mise à jour - - -

Pour la pétition cliquez sur le lien que j'ai indiqué et vous y êtes directement je viens de le faire à l'instant !

----------


## Titipa87

Bah je regardais télé Poc** et j'ai vu des pages de contacts pour les journalistes ...

----------


## souricette2

oui, bonne idée, il faut faire feu de tout bois

----------


## Jay17

pétition signée

----------


## mallo

Signée !

----------


## France34

Pétition signée. Est-ce que vous voudriez aussi signer la pétition contre la vente de chats et de chiens pour consommer leur viande en Corée du Sud, dans la rubrique "Pétitions"?

----------


## JEANETTE

Je ne sais pas si ça peut être efficace mais pour ceux qui sont sur twitter :

----------


## Titipa87

Image comme ça sur FB

----------


## superdogs

> L'intitulée de la pétition était  : Pour que les médias français parlent du massacre de la Roumanie.  J'ai simplement cliqué sur le lien et suis tombée direct sur la pétition 
> 
> 
> *pour que les medias francais parlent du massacre de la roumanie* 
> www.petitions24.net


SIGNEE

- - - Mise à jour - - -




> Pour informer un max de personnes, si vous le pouvez adresser à tous les magazines (tous les magazines F Actuelle, Prima, Détective...), revues, journaux grand public un courrier soit au journaliste responsable de la rubrique société,soit "animaux" et en parallèle au courrier des lecteurs. Disant que vous êtes indignés pas ce qui se passent depuis plusieurs semaines en Roumanie et en Bosnie. 
> Le but est de toucher un max de lecteurs et ce quelque soit leurs âges et localisation géographique.
> N'oubliez pas les journaux régionaux : Ouest France, S-Ouest, la Dépêche du Midi...
> 
> - - - Mise à jour - - -


Bonne idée, je vais faire de mon côté...
Au moins, j'aurai tenté quelque chose... quand je vois que les anglais ont réussi à interdire la pub pour le foie gras sur Ama..., je me dis que peut être dans des années.. il sera possible pour un chien de ne pas "trop"mal finir en Roumanie.

----------


## salambo

Bon je vais jouer encore une fois l'oiseau de mauvaise augure mais la Roumanie fait boule de neige ... Maintenant c'est le Maroc qui se décide à éradiquer les chiens !!

*Cliquez pour Empêchor le Maroc d'exterminer ses chiens!* 
www.avaaz.org

----------


## kitchoupi

Signée, comme toutes les autres...

La race dite "humaine" a trop vieilli, trop dégénéré. Il faudrait en exterminer sans doute au moins 80% pour avoir une chance de retrouver quelque chose de vraiment humain.

A force de vouloir toujours plus, toujours mieux, elle a perdu ce qui lui valait l'appellation de "race humaine", les sentiments, le cur...Humanité...  :: 

Je pense que de toutes les races vivant sur cette planète, nous sommes la seule à avoir autant dégénéré.

Simplement toutes les autres ne savent pas l'exprimer. J'espère qu'un jour, je ne sais pas quand, elles le pourront. 

On dit qu'il y a un Dieu, il est ou? Il fait quoi?

----------


## souricette2

d'accord avec Kitchoupi...

----------


## Am Stram Gram

La loi au Maroc a été voté il y a plusieurs mois déjà

----------


## rafaela13

Je m'en vais signer...

J'en profite pour faire une mini riquiqui pub... une personne (qui est a une demande en cours pour adoption) souhaite aider et a créé un bijou rien que pour mukitza et les roumains. C'est un peu cher mais de bonne qualité et fait main. C'est une personne vraiment chouette, je l'ai eu au tél pendant 1h. Je partage donc avec grand plaisir car je sais qu'on peut avoir confiance en elle à 1000% : 
http://www.rescue-forum.com/bazar-re...mukitza-99973/

----------


## Hamtaro

Pétitions de cette page signées !

Voici sur le même thème des chiens en Roumanie des pétitions en français :
*http://www.change.org/fr/p%C3%A9titi...chiens-errants*

*http://www.change.org/fr/p%C3%A9titi...op%C3%A9enne-2*

*https://www.change.org/petitions/pr%...omania-from-eu*

C'est très gentil cette idée de bijoux en faveur des toutous roumains  :Smile:

----------


## alisee2

Je prépare une lettre type à adresseR aux sièges des sociétés françaises, la liste a été postée. Je pourrai vous donner quelques adresses, mais la recherche de tous les sièges sociaux va être longue. Ma lettre est à la relecture. Je la posterai bientôt. Il faudra également la diffuser sur les réseaux et d'autres sites. Il faut toucher là où ça fait mal. Il faudra parler également du Maroc car beaucoup de sociétés françaises y sont.

----------


## France34

Toutes les pétitions signées, mais maintenant il faudrait envoyer des pétitions directement au président de la Roumanie disant que la pluspart des européens allaient demander l'exclusion de la Roumanie dans l'UE. La même chose à la Bosnie, la Croatie, la Bulgarie , la Serbie etc... et envoyer aussi des pétitions au Maroc ,  en commençent par son ambassadeur en France !

----------


## Titipa87

Elle est belge  ::  Purée , j'avais essayé mais bon , moi j'suis née avec 2 mains gauches  . Je suis trop deg' , un camarade de classe veut adopter un chien , mais il n'y a que les labradors qui le branche ... Je lui ai pas parlé des chiens de Roumanie , il va me prendre pour une folle  ::

----------


## OBELIX2806

SIGNE

----------


## JUMECA

Cliquez pour Empêcher le Maroc d'exterminer ses chiens! 
www.avaaz.org

pétition ci-dessus signée!

Kitchoupi, les 2 pattes, ce ne sont plus des humains, perso,  je les appelle les bipèdes   ::

----------


## JEANETTE

A l'initiative des allemands, manifestation et flash mob à bruxelles le 28/10, jour de la conférence  européenne sur le bien-être animal

----------


## France34

Je n'ai pas trouvé la pétition présentée par JUMECA contre le massacre des chiens au MAROC !

----------


## duma762000

voici le lien de la pétition AVAAZ pour les chiens au Maroc
https://secure.avaaz.org/fr/petition...r_la_loi_5612/

----------


## florannie

Signé!

----------


## OBELIX2806

signé
ce ne sont même pas des bipèdes, à peine des déchets

----------


## France34

Pétition du Maroc signée ! KITCHOUPI, vous êtes trop pessimiste  : ces horreurs arrivent dans des pays qui ne sont pas ( encore ?) civilisés . En FRANCE , il arrive que des gens torturent des animaux, mais si on trouve les coupables et que les gens aient le courage de porter plainte, ils passent en jugement : la sanction est dérisoire mais c'est toujours ça ! Il y a quand même une différence avec la roumanie et autres et les gens de la PA font tout pour que la situation des animaux s'améliore, notamment que les animaux ne soient plus considérés comme des objets !!!  Mais c'est vrai que les individus qui tuent de cette façon en roumanie ou ailleurs sont de véritables déchets, comme dit OBELIX  :: !!!

----------


## momo

Sur ce post:
http://www.rescue-forum.com/bazar-re...0/#post1788399

il me reste 3 tee shirts de foot...si j arrive à les vendre,j enverrai l argent à Corinne pour les loulous de Roumanie.
MERCI.

----------


## JEANETTE

Regardez cette interview (en anglais) de Carl Schlyter, député européen et pdt du groupe sur le bien-être animal. Elle montre que les autorités européennes commencent à être consciente du problème et sensibles au battage qui est fait notamment sur les réseaux sociaux. Donc il faut continuer ! 
Comme solution, il dit que les Roumains doivent faire pression sur leur gouvernement mais parle aussi de supprimer les fonds alloués par l'Europe ("Si vous ne respectez pas les lois, vous ne pouvez pas avoir l'argent")
Je rappele la manif à Bruxelles du 28/10 qui est justement pendant une conférence de ce groupe européen sur le bien-être animal.

https://www.youtube.com/watch?featur...&v=CfJgy1PmR3I

----------


## souricette2

oui, je pense aussi que ces gens ne sont sensibles qu'à l'argument fric, la morale, ils s'en fichent

----------


## Titipa87

Existe t-il un événement pour la manif ? Merci

----------


## JEANETTE

Lien de l'évènement (avec beaucoup de messages en allemand mais qui concernent surtout des covoiturages)

https://www.facebook.com/events/1393...34417/?fref=ts

----------


## myri_bonnie

Très intéressante cette vidéo, malheureusement il conclue en disant que même si la Commission européenne décide d'agir, vu la lenteur du système, ça prendra de nombreuses semaines. Mais espérons que c'est mieux que rien, au moins les instances européennes ne ferment pas les yeux.

Si javais été au courant de cette manif à Bruxelles plus tôt j'aurais pris congé, j'espère qu'il y aura du monde.

----------


## JEANETTE

action complémentaire pour ceux et celles qui ne peuvent pas aller à Bruxelles : dessiner une silhouette de chien format A4, metre ses coordonnées, un message personnalisé ... l'envoyer aux organisateurs. Ils vont accrocher ensemble toutes les silhouettes pour faire une grande chaîne et montrer le soutien des citoyens européens même s'ils ne peuvent pas être là physiquement

https://www.facebook.com/events/1429381480622376/

----------


## superdogs

SUPER !! MAIS JE NE SUIS PAS SUR FB, JE FAIS COMMENT POUR AVOIR UNE ADRESSE OU ENVOYER MON CHIEN ??? ::   ::  UN SEUL CHIEN PAR PERSONNE ?

----------


## Titipa87

Je te la filerai par mp  ::

----------


## JEANETTE

Silhouette donnée en modèle sur FB (j'ai posé la question pour le nombre par personne)

Oui, 1 chien par personne.

----------


## alisee2

Lettre type à envoyer aux sièges des entreprises implantées en Roumanie Monsieur le Président,

Vous nêtes pas sans savoir quun génocide des chiens errants se déroule en Roumanie. Les chiens sont brûlés vifs, battus à coup de barre etde pierre, et des gens sont agressés voire tués si en tant quhumains dignes de ce nom, ils sinterposent.

Cette folie meurtrière inspire les pays voisins comme la Bosnie et il est urgent darrêter cette barbarie indigne dun pays civilisé eteuropéen.

Des subventions européennes et des aides financières pluslogistique provenant dassociations devaient aider la Roumanie à endiguer laprolifération des chiens.

Ces chiens errants sont déjà victimes de lhomme qui ne les stérilise pas : il ny a pas de chiens sauvages en Europe, seulement deschiens que les humains négligent et abandonnent. De plus, léradication duneespèce vivante et sensible na jamais fonctionné. Ces méthodes avaient étéutilisées sous la dictature mais il ny a aucune évolution positive dans cepays : la violence, la cruauté de ces actes primitifs ne peuvent pas êtrecautionnées, ni par les autres pays dEurope, ni par les sociétés implantéesdans ce pays. Noublions pas que ce spectacle à ciel ouvert aura un impactpsychologique dévastateur sur les enfants.

Enfin, faire lEurope et y admettre des pays qui peinent à donner à leurs citoyens un niveau de vie convenable, cest bien. Mais faire lEurope en fermant les yeux sur les détournements de subventions, sur les cruautés sans nom qui sy produisent quotidiennement, cest faire lEurope de lhorreur et du non-droit. Ca, les citoyens européens dignes de ce nom nen veulent pas.

Nous comprenons que les sociétés simplantent dans des pays à bas coûts de main-duvre, mais la Roumanie a besoin de ces mêmes entreprises pour son développement et par conséquent, les entreprises qui sy installent ont le pouvoir dinfluer sur leurs façons de faire dassassins incivilisés.VOUS avez le pouvoir de contester ces tueries.

Nous demandons :

- Une intervention des sociétés étrangères implantées en Roumanie, telle que la vôtre, qui représentent le pouvoir économique auprès du gouvernement Roumain, pour que celacesse
- Une information de tous vos salariés, étrangers et roumains, leur demandant de ne pas être complices de ces horreurs indignes de léthique des entreprises
- Si possible, de faire entrer des chiens errants, et les chiots. dans lenceinte de lentreprise pour que leur présence pérenne protège de fait vos installations tout en les protégeant aussi. Beaucoup dassociations françaises et dautres pays dEurope, dédiées à la protection de ces malheureux chiens, pourraient organiser la stérilisation et lidentification. 

Ces chiens sont les victimes des humains et du laisser aller des gouvernants. Il est indispensable que, constituant en Roumanie une image dela France, votre entreprise concoure à éduquer les citoyens roumains, via vossalariés.

Aujourdhui, on parle des sociétés qui ne sont que de gigantesques machines. Or, toute société, toute entreprise, est composéedhumains. Or, les éthologues disent que ce qui définit lêtre humain est quisoit « capable dempathie ». 

Ne rien faire, cest être complice et adhérer à cettebarbarie. 

Allier léconomie à la propagation dune culture de respect de la vie, quelle quelle soit, participe à limage de marque dune entreprise.Agir pour faire évoluer les sociétés en ce quelles ont dintolérable cruauté et sorienter vers moins de violence est bénéfique pour tous.

Les politiques parlent beaucoup mais agissent peu. Pourtant, le respect de toute forme de vie, dacceptation de la différence et de rapports harmonieux entre les êtres vivants sont pourtant primordiaux quand on envisage de travailler pour les générations futures.
Les entreprises sont réputées plus actives. Je le souhaite de tout cur.

Nous espérons que cet appel au secours pour ces chiens martyrisés sera entendu.

Nous vous remercions de votre attention et vous prions dagréer, Messieurs, lexpression de nos bien sincères salutations. Plus deux citations 


Lorsque l'homme aura coupé le dernier arbre, pollué la dernière goutte d'eau, tué le dernier animal et pêché le dernier poisson, alors il se rendra compte que l'argent n'est pas comestible (Chef amérindien Seattle, 1854)

"Tant qu'il y aura des abattoirs il y aura des champs de bataille" Léon Tolstoï
J'indiquerai les adresses de quelques sociétés demain. Il y en a bcp, plus les sièges des agences de voyages : Nouvelle Frontière, Kuoni, Donatello...

----------


## alisee2

Pour la manifestation, y-a-t'il des covoiturages organisés départ Paris où aux environs ?

----------


## Titipa87

Tu souhaiterai faire Paris -Belgique ?!

----------


## France34

La vidéo de Carl Slyter dont JEANETTE  a mis le lien donne un peu de baume au coeur; c'est pour cela que je suis persuadée que si chaque dirigeant de l' UE recevait des tas de mails avec les photos et vidéos les plus horribles , il enjoindrait aux roumains et aux bosniaque l'arrêt rapide du massacre  . Il faudrait trouver les coordonnées de chacun de ces politiques et des personnes qui savent joindres des photos et des vidéos aux mails ; moi, je ne sais pas le faire , hélas ! ::

----------


## alisee2

Je suis aussi persuadée que si on écrit aux entreprises qui représentent le pouvoir économique. Il prendrai les choses au sérieux, c'est pour cela que j'ai pris la peine de faire une lettre type.

J'indiquerai quelques adresses entre 12 et 14H

----------


## alisee2

Air Liquide 75 Quai d'Orsay 75007 PARIS
RENAULT 13/15 rue Gallo 92100 Boulogne Billancourt
PEUGEOT 75 AVENUE DE LA GRANDE ARMEE 75116 PARIS
ALSTOM 3 AVENUE ANDRE MALRAUX 92300 LEVALLOIS PERRET
BNP 16 BOULEVARD DES ITALIENS 75009 PARIS

----------


## alisee2

Assystem 70 boulevard de Courcelles 75017 PARIS
Sanofi Aventis 54 RUE DE LA BOETIE 75008 PARIS
IPSEN 65 QUAI GEORGES GORSE 92100 BOULOGNE BILLANCOURT
BOUYGUES 32 AVENUE HOCHE 75378 PARIS CEDEX 08

BULL RUE JEAN JAURES 78340 LES CLAYES SOUS BOIS
BUREAU VERITAS 67/71 BOULEVARD DUC HATEAU 92200 NEUILLY SUR SEINE

----------


## Titipa87

J'ai l'adresse , ce qui n'ont pas fb peuvent me mp  ::

----------


## alisee2

Il vente la beauté de la Roumanie
http://www.desti-nations.com/info/contactez-nous.html

----------


## France34

Toujours la même chose : à cettte agence, il faudrait envoyer les photos et vidéos , pour celles qui savent faire ça : ça leur ferait un choc, tant mieux!.  Pour la lettre aux entreprises, je crains qu'elle ne soit trop longue et qu'ils ne prennent pas la peine de la lire ; par contre ,quelques phrases et toujours photos et vidéos, oui ! Je radote, je sais (lol), mais" un petit croquis vaut mieux qu'un long discours", dit-on! ::

----------


## souricette2

je suis d'accord avec France34, il vaudrait mieux un message bref avec des photos choc

----------


## alisee2

On peut joindre aux courriers des photos. L'important est que les entreprises se manifestent pour que les politiques interviennent.

----------


## France34

Pour la manif à Bruxelles du 28/10, je pense que les manifestants devraient brandir des photos géantes des chiens martyrisés sous le nez de ce groupe européen : comme ça, il saurait ce qu'il se passe vraiment  et ça le ferait réagir plus vite !!!

----------


## teuleu

il y a eu ce soir au journal de 20 h sur France 2 un reportage très énervant sur les chiens de Bucarest

----------


## alisee2

J'ai écris à FR2 pour leur faire part de mon écoeurement, en parlant de désinformation, mais qu'heureusement qu'il y a internet pour rectifier la vrai information, je vous incite à en faire autant. Si quelqu'un connaît Médiapart, il faudrait qu'il donne la vrai info

----------


## superdogs

*Plus qu'énervant :MENSONGER ou au minimum TRONQUE !!!  ; il est dit que les chiens sont euthanasiés après leur délai de fourrière !! Rien sur le massacre, les chiens éventrés, brulés vivants, les yeux arrachés et les membres brisés. Rien sur les machoires tranchées... rien sur l'éventualité que le petit garçon n'ait pas été tué par des chiens... ce reportage veut juste calmer les esprits des PA.... il n'est en rien le reflet de la réalité : " le pays n'a pas les moyens de tous les stériliser".. ON CROIT REVER !!! Si les choses avaient été correctement menées il y a 20 ans, ces pauvres bêtes n'en seraient pas là aujourd'hui .

Et une question toute bête : si les chiens sont ainsi traités en Roumanie, le gouvernement espère t il qu'ils en deviendront moins mordeurs, moins méfiants et agressifs envers les humains ????????????? Souhaite t il vraiment ERADIQUER une espèce animale toute entière..????????? On a bien vu dans le reportage que les "dogcatchers'" attrapent même les chiens de "famille" ou de "quartier".. L'Europe va t elle laisser faire ?????????

Il faut continuer, il faut continuer à marquer les esprits.. Toutes les initiatives sont bienvenues.. Ce reportage n'est qu'un premier pas, au moins ON PARLE DES CHIENS ROUMAINS; il y a un mois, ce n'était pas le cas.. CONTINUONS, CONTINUONS, quelque soit le temps que celà prendra, il faut que celà cesse.

Je rejoins France34 : à Bruxelles, il faut crier la vérité.. des photos, DES PHOTOS !!!!!!! Ma silhouette est prête à partir... ET LA VOTRE ??
*

----------


## ODILE38

Politiquement correct ::

----------


## Galantine

Au moins un reportage télé à ce sujet c'est un petit pas.

----------


## superdogs

> J'ai écris à FR2 pour leur faire part de mon écoeurement, en parlant de désinformation, mais qu'heureusement qu'il y a internet pour rectifier la vrai information, je vous incite à en faire autant. Si quelqu'un connaît Médiapart, il faudrait qu'il donne la vrai info


+ 1  c'est effectivement de la DESINFORMATION; qu'il s'agisse de ce sujet ou d'autres, soyez en conscients.....

- - - Mise à jour - - -




> Au moins un reportage télé à ce sujet c'est un petit pas.


C'est pourquoi il ne faut pas s'endormir.. et croire qu'ils le peuvent !

----------


## mer064

Moi aussi, je suis très en colère envers le reportage de 20h sur la 2, c'est même honteux...
Oui, c'est bien de la désinformation sans honte ni vergogne!
Pauvres animaux, leur vie vaut bien peu de chose...

----------


## Doglover

Ne regardez pas si vous êtes sensibles, mais il faut montrer ce qui se passe.

http://xnici.wordpress.com/2013/09/3...-from-romania/

----------


## alisee2

*Bonjour, le reportage pour manipuler l'opinion public sur FR2 était très certainement piloté. aussi je pense qu'il faut organiser des distributions de tracts il suffit de distribuer les news et photos. Il faudrait une organisation par département ou régions, ou gares. Je suis dans le 95, ligne Saint Lazare, qui veut me rejoindre pour le faire après le travail ? Ce qui vient de se passer est immonde et on doit répondre à cette provocation pour que la vérité éclate.*

----------


## ODILE38

Toutes les infos sont erronées , celles ci comme les autres . Personne ici ne se pose la question de savoir malgré, les démarches faites ,mis à part 2 phrases de Drucker et de l'agitation du cote de BB , Rien , Rien , Rien ! Ca me fait penser à un certain refuge où on vole les chiens : il ne faut pas en parler , les gens qui s'occupent du refuge seraient menaçés... ::

----------


## teuleu

on peut écrire à France 2 ici http://www.france2.fr/mediateur-info/
ou sur le forum  http://forums.france2.fr/france2/jtf...te_sujet-1.htm

----------


## teuleu

http://www.francetvinfo.fr/...*20 Heures du mardi 15 octobre 2013 
www.francetvinfo.frRevoir le 20 Heures du mardi 15 octobre 2013 en replay. Retrouvez également l'ensemble des magazines de France Télévisions sur francetv info.

*

----------


## MARATHONMAN

Je vais écrire à France 2 car il est vrai que j'ai reçu deux coups de fils de proches qui me disait que "jexagérai, que je devais comprendre, etc etc........
Malheureusement tous les sujets sont traités ainsi "journalistiquement corrects"

----------


## teuleu

j'ai écrit à France 2 et aussi ici
http://www.20minutes.fr/contact    en mettant des liens qui montrent les massacres des chiens et en mettant la vidéo de Drucker

----------


## teuleu

*Les contributions des internautes.* Vous croisez une célébrité ? Vous êtes témoin d'un événement extraordinaire ? En vacances ou chez vous, envoyez-nous vos photos et vos témoignages sur : multimedia@20minutes.fr

----------


## superdogs

> Je vais écrire à France 2 car il est vrai que j'ai reçu deux coups de fils de proches qui me disait que "jexagérai, que je devais comprendre, etc etc........
> Malheureusement tous les sujets sont traités ainsi "journalistiquement corrects"


Il faudrait commencer par dire à ces proches que c'est eux qui doivent comprendre que l'information (toutes les informations d'ailleurs) est tronquée, que ce sont eux que l'on manipule... peux tu leur montrer des photos, des vidéos ?

Pour agir, je suis au travail toute la journée, mais ce soir, je vais utiliser les liens que vous avez tous et toutes mis en ligne... surtout montrer que nous ne sommes pas dupes de leur reportage destiné à "calmer les esprits" et manipuler l'opinion publique, pour nous faire passer pour une bande de doux dingues qui préfèrent sauver des chiens enragés (quasi) que sauver les enfants qui se font attaquer par ces memes chiens....

----------


## ninja

Je n'avais pas vu le reportage, du grand n'importe quoi en effet, ils capturent même les chiens qui appartiennent à quelqu'un.
et ils ont la technique semble-t-il, les pauvres chiens sont terrorisés et il y a de quoi, c'est scandaleux
bien sûr les journalistes ne montreront pas la vérité car ce serait politiquement incorrect, il ne faut pas que les gens sachent et voient la réalité
y a pas d'homme baraqué dans la PA en Roumanie et s'interpose non plus, dommage
et la grande question de la multiplication des chiens de rue, à qui la faute? à l'homme, pas aux chiens

----------


## alisee2

J'ai écrit immédiatement en leur disant, entr'autre,  que la vrai information circulait sur internet et comment pensait-il être jugé après ça.

Je veux bien tous les liens toutes les photos pour diffuser, distribuer, merci.

----------


## superdogs

Tu peux en trouver des tonnes en écumant tous les post sur le sujet....

----------


## souricette2

je suis comme vous tous écoeurée de cette désinformation, bien complaisante envers les autorités roumaines...ça nous permet de mesurer la fiabilité des media...pffft

----------


## anni72

J'ai vu le reportage sur la 2...Ecoeurant de voir ces pauvres loulous ..et d'entendre dire par cette femme que l'enfant est mort à cause d'un chien...La vérité est toute autre et les journalistes doivent bien le savoir !!
Bravo à vous pour  ce que vous faîtes pour sortir ces  loulous de l'enfer !!
J'ai signé toutes les pétitions .

Voici un "copier-coller" d'un forum animal ;


Mickey Rourke n'est pas seulement un ancien boxeur devenu acteur, il est aussi un grand amoureux des animaux, et tout particulièrement des chiens.
Après avoir adopté un chien errant en Roumanie, pour lequel il a eu un véritable coup de coeur alors qu'il était en tournage, l'homme dont les gros muscles cachent un grand coeur a décidé d'ouvrir un immense refuge pour venir en aide aux chiens de Roumanie. Tandis que le pays vient d'adopter une loi autorisant l'euthanasie des chiens errants, il a déjà investi 250.000 dollars.
Un refuge grand comme un terrain de foot ?
Mickey Rourke se rend aussi souvent que possible en Roumanie pour suivre l'avancée de ce projet. Il est actuellement en pourparlers pour acheter un terrain qui pourrait accueillir un refuge grand comme un terrain de football.
Très vigilent, il tient à s'assurer que des investisseurs ne tenteront pas de gagner de l'argent grâce à son projet.

Mickey Rourke et son chien Foxy
La passion de l'acteur pour les chiens ne date pas d'hier. Mickey Rourke a été dévasté par la mort de son chien Loki, un Chihuahua ayant vécu jusqu'au bel âge de 18 ans. Un animal qui, avec ses autres chiens, l'a beaucoup aidé lorsqu'il était en dépression.
"Les chiens sont tout pour moi"
"Je n'ai pas d'enfants. Les chiens sont devenus tout pour moi". Alors qu'il se sentait si mal qu'il ne sortait plus de chez lui, et était hanté par des pensées suicidaires, le regard de ses chiens semblant se demander qui prendrait soin d'eux si leur maître n'était plus là a grandement contribué à le sortir de cette profonde détresse.
Lorsqu'il a été récompensé d'un Golden Globe en 2009 pour son rôle dans The Wrestler, Mickey Rourke avait dans son discours tenu à remercier ces chiens. "Parfois, quand un homme est seul, tout ce qu'il a est un chien" avait-il déclaré.
Il estime devoir à son tour venir en aide aux chiens. Encore plus aujourd'hui, au moment au des dizaines de milliers de canidés sont en danger en Roumanie.

----------


## teuleu

la vidéo de drucker   http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=T9_v9B7UBHA&feature=player_embedded
          que j'ai mise dans mes messages aux autres médias pour leur montrer que certains disent la vérité

----------


## teuleu

> J'ai écrit immédiatement en leur disant, entr'autre,  que la vrai information circulait sur internet et comment pensait-il être jugé après ça.
> 
> Je veux bien tous les liens toutes les photos pour diffuser, distribuer, merci.


*Attention, photos choquantes !!!*


Spoiler:

----------


## Doglover

*Attention, photo choquante !!!
*


Spoiler:  









http://www.wowbiz.ro/maidaneza-carei...2a0_72596.html

Animal Liberation Front Romania  https://www.facebook.com/a.l.f.romania

----------


## superdogs

Est ce que quelqu'un peut m'expliquer comment récupérer les photos en spoiler sur ce post, et il y en a...de façon à ce que je puisse les envoyer aussi...* MERCI* ; mais il va falloir encore une fois que je me blinde pour voir ces atrocités


Je me demande si je ne pose pas une question bête ! ::

----------


## momo

J ai écris à France 2.

----------


## myri_bonnie

> http://www.francetvinfo.fr/...*20 Heures du mardi 15 octobre 2013 
> www.francetvinfo.frRevoir le 20 Heures du mardi 15 octobre 2013 en replay. Retrouvez également l'ensemble des magazines de France Télévisions sur francetv info.
> 
> *



Le moins qu'on puisse dire c'est qu'ils ne se mouillent pas beaucoup sur France2. D'accord que les présentateurs doivent être "neutres" mais là c'est "neutre de chez neutre" je trouve.

----------


## France34

Qui peut envoyer un mail à Jean-Jacques BOURDIN , journaliste à RMC qui , le matin, commente l'actualité et n'a pas peur d'exprimer son indignation sur les évènements critiquables ; son épouse , Anne NIVAT, est grand reporter et elle va sur des lieux dangereux : elle pourrait peut-être faire un* vrai* reportage en roumanie et bosnie sur ce massacre !WWW.rmc.fr/blogs/bourdinandco.php ?

----------


## Titipa87

Avec les photos et tous le tralala ?

----------


## le gall

Le photos de Dog lover ne sont même pas qualifiables . Il faut être totalement dérangé pour oser commettre de tels actes et je pense que celui qui a osé faire cela est tout à fait capable d'avoir le même comportement avec des humains. Il n'y a plus de limites, le manque de limites, c'est l'anarchie et l'anarchie est la porte ouverte à tout.......Honte à ce pays pour encourager de tels actes, honte à ceux qui ont commis ces atrocités, cela dépasse l'imaginable. Elle est belle, la Roumanie, beaux exemples pour les futurs générations de ce pays !!!!

----------


## Titipa87

Tout d'un coup je suis contente de ne pas avoir regardé les photos  ::

----------


## teuleu

> Qui peut envoyer un mail à Jean-Jacques BOURDIN , journaliste à RMC qui , le matin, commente l'actualité et n'a pas peur d'exprimer son indignation sur les évènements critiquables ; son épouse , Anne NIVAT, est grand reporter et elle va sur des lieux dangereux : elle pourrait peut-être faire un* vrai* reportage en roumanie et bosnie sur ce massacre !WWW.rmc.fr/blogs/bourdinandco.php ?


voilà c'est fait 
 en bas de cette page il y a contact http://www.rmc.fr/emission-radio/  et là on peut écrire à qui on veut  je l'ai fait à Carrément brunet   à l'émission sur les animaux et aussi à Bourdin

----------


## ODILE38

> Le moins qu'on puisse dire c'est qu'ils ne se mouillent pas beaucoup sur France2. D'accord que les présentateurs doivent être "neutres" mais là c'est "neutre de chez neutre" je trouve.


 Non alors là c'est pas de la neutralité: c'est de la désinformation .  ::

----------


## mer064

Il y a aussi "Charli Hebdo" qui a une rubrique animaux (à la fin du journal, il me semble), je ne l’achète plus, mais je sais qu'il y en a (avait ) une.
Ce serait aussi pas mal de les mettre au courant.

(Je ne regarde pas les photos, et je vous remercie de les avoir mises es spolier)

----------


## mer064

http://www.charliehebdo.fr/

Il y a même un article sur la protection animale (contre la vivisection)

----------


## superdogs

> J'ai écrit immédiatement en leur disant, entr'autre,  que la vrai information circulait sur internet et comment pensait-il être jugé après ça.
> 
> Je veux bien tous les liens toutes les photos pour diffuser, distribuer, merci.


*Alisée J*e me rends compte que je t'ai fait une réponse un peu sèche.. ce n'est pas méchant,j'écrivais du travail... et je voulais surtout dire que ce n'était pas celà qui manquait, un peu dans tous les posts sur le sujet..

Je vais moi aussi faire mon "petit courrier" à ces messieurs les journalistes. Je ne sais pas quel impact nous réussirons à avoir.. mais on ne peut pas laisser martyriser ainsi tous ces chiens, sous prétexte de méchanceté. Je veux bien croire que leur nombre multiplie les comportements inadéquats envers l'homme, mais ce n'est certainement pas en les terrifiant, et en leur faisant craindre l'homme que les choses s'arrangeront. Ils ne retourneront que plus vite à l'état sauvage..
J'ai encore vu des photos et je suis au bord de la nausée.. 

Je répète : plus nous ferons de bruit, plus nous aurons de chance d'interpeller la ou les personnes qui pourront nous aider  dans ce combat contre la barbarie la plus primaire.  ::  ::  :: SVP

*Titipa*, tu as raison de ne pas regarder, je suis adulte, et j'en rêve la nuit...

----------


## mallo

Je viens de voir la vidéo du journal. Bande de salauds ! Et la France qui joue les faux-culs. Mon dieu, dans quel monde de merde on vit.

----------


## mer064

http://www.charliehebdo.fr/Contact.html

Voilà un lien.

Ce soir je veux bien leur écrire, mais je suis nulle en informatique, je ne sais pas poster des photos ni envoyer des vidéos....
Ce serait bien qu'on puisse les contacter avec des docs...

Qu'en pensez-vous?

----------


## superdogs

> http://www.charliehebdo.fr/Contact.html
> 
> Voilà un lien.
> 
> Ce soir je veux bien leur écrire, mais je suis nulle en informatique, je ne sais pas poster des photos ni envoyer des vidéos....
> Ce serait bien qu'on puisse les contacter avec des docs...
> 
> Qu'en pensez-vous?


Tu peux peut être te rapprocher d'Alisée2

- - - Mise à jour - - -




> voilà c'est fait 
>  en bas de cette page il y a contact http://www.rmc.fr/emission-radio/  et là on peut écrire à qui on veut  je l'ai fait à Carrément brunet   à l'émission sur les animaux et aussi à Bourdin


Teuleu, merci...

----------


## mallo

Une cagnotte pour les chiens de Pascani. A partager svp :

http://www.leetchi.com/c/association...mukitza-690709

----------


## souricette2

je viens de participer; ça me parait une bonne idée, il faut en mettre un maximum à l'abri, et, hélas, l'argent reste le nerf de la guerre partout et pour tout

----------


## salambo

Le courrier des lecteurs est aussi une bonne source de diffusion dans la presse. C'est une autre manière de parler du sujet. Dire qu'on est indigné par ce qui se passe en Roumanie. Après une annonce faite par M Drucker dans son émission vous vous êtes renseigné et vu des photos d'atrocités qui se déroulent depuis près d'un mois dans ce pays. Comment est ce possible dans un pays si proche et membre de la CEE ? etc 
Le courrier des lecteurs est présent dans toute la presse, quotidienne, mag, quotidiens de province etc

----------


## France34

Merci à celles qui savent envoyer des mails avec surtout photos et vidéos car sinon personne ne veut croire à cette tuerie!   J'ai vu que le chien qui avait été trouvé avec le museau partagé ( à coups de pied- de- biche )se trouve en bonne forme ; c'est pourquoi il faudrait que les gens qui en trouvent d'autres avec ces plaies ne les fassent pas euthanasier et essaient de les sauver ; je pense à la petite chienne qui avait été trouvée blessée ainsi et avait été euthanasiée ; les vétos de là-bas ne sont peut-être pas habitués à ce genre de plaies.(ou ne veulent pas s'en donner la peine !)  Quand mon ordinateur sera réparé, je vais envoyer un mail à Pujadas pour lui dire ma façon de penser, mais c'est dommage que je ne sache pas joindre des photos et des vidéos : c'est ça qui frappe !. Je n'ai toujours pas reçu de réponse à ma lettre de la part de Réha HUTIN (30 millions d'amis !): c'est le comble !!! Elle était trés bien placée pour faire une émission sur cette affaire !!! Honte à elle !!! :: 
Bonne idée, SALAMBO , je vais écrire aux magazines que je lis !

----------


## selwinou

SVP JE NE TROUVE PAS LA BANNIERE "STOP AUX MASSACRES DE CHIENS EN ROUMANIE"
qui peut me donner le lien
Merci

----------


## France34

Vous avez vu l'histoire de la petite kosovare expulsée : toutes les chaînes en ont parlé aujourd'hui, montré son histoire, l'ont interwievée et ce soir le 1er ministre parle de rapatrier sa famille en France !!! Vous voyez  quand on fait du raffut !!! Alors faisons-en pour les chiens de roumanie en envoyant des mails éloquents partout : ça finira par marcher !!!  ::

----------


## ODILE38

FRANCE24: ne reve pas ! ça c'est vendeur !

----------


## teuleu

> J'ai écrit immédiatement en leur disant, entr'autre,  que la vrai information circulait sur internet et comment pensait-il être jugé après ça.
> 
> Je veux bien tous les liens toutes les photos pour diffuser, distribuer, merci.


Michel Drucker  http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=T9_v9...layer_embedded
vidéo ici https://www.facebook.com/events/500666966693668/
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=XB__XVtmXT4
http://www.occupyforanimals.org/roma...-business.html

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=bQ71orezXLs
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=wP1N7lEI8ew
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=QTumvhrVBDg
http://www.wowbiz.ro/maidaneza-carei...2a0_72596.html
http://www.occupyforanimals.org/roma...d-by-dogs.html
https://www.facebook.com/events/2946...36630/?fref=ts
http://xnici.wordpress.com/2013/09/3...-from-romania/
https://www.facebook.com/events/1429381480622376/
https://www.youtube.com/watch?featur...&v=CfJgy1PmR3I
http://wamiz.com/chiens/actu/mickey-...anie-3994.html
http://www.occupyforanimals.org/roma...en-rights.html
https://www.facebook.com/events/241152296036132/
http://www.actuanimaux.com/actualite...nseil-europeen

----------


## teuleu

c'est le deuxième lien  (en mieux)http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=3W5eL...&feature=share

----------


## mallo

Est ce que quelqu'un peut donner la bannière a Selwinou svp ?

----------


## Am Stram Gram

```
[url=http://www.rescue-forum.com/sos-appels-divers-55/massacre-chiens-errants-roumanie-20-000-chiens-danger-rien-qua-bucarest-97330/][img]http://img203.imageshack.us/img203/9915/etz.gif[/img][/url]
```

----------


## kitchoupi

Merci!

- - - Mise à jour - - -




> Merci!


M*rde...Je l'avais ajoutée à ma signature pour la jumeler avec la première, ça a marché dans l'aperçu, mais là pas...Trop lourd? Il faudrait 2 demi-bannières?

----------


## superdogs

> ```
> [url=http://www.rescue-forum.com/sos-appels-divers-55/massacre-chiens-errants-roumanie-20-000-chiens-danger-rien-qua-bucarest-97330/][img]http://img203.imageshack.us/img203/9915/etz.gif[/img][/url]
> ```


Je la prends aussi

Mince, ça ne marche pas non plus !!

----------


## momo

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=3W5e...layer_embedded

  .

----------


## souricette2

bon,  j'ai voulu visionner la vidéo mise par Momo, j'ai arrêté à la 3° image, je n'en peux plus de voir cette horreur...j'ai tellement l'impression qu'on n'avance pas assez vite pour les sauver..;enfin ceux qu'on peut encore sauver...

----------


## myri_bonnie

J'a regardé la vidéo, elle est dure en effet mais elle montre aussi que certaines personnes se mobilisent dont des Roumains, espérons que ça portera ses fruits.

----------


## duma762000

Les Etas Unis se mobilisent pour les chiens en Roumanie le 25 Octobre prochain à New York et à Los Angeles



> _Attend Protests On Behalf Of Romanian Dogs_
> 
> _In Defense of Animals_
> _Protests against the Romanian massacre of stray dogs are being held in New York and Los Angeles on October 25th._
> _Where: New York City: Romanian Consulate, 200 E. 38th St., New York, noon-6 P.M._
> _Where: Los Angeles: Romanian Consulate, 11766 Wilshire Blvd., Los Angeles, noon-6 P.M._
> _Romania is the only country in Europe where dogs are being legally tortured and murdered— shot, stabbed, poisoned, hanged and skinned, gassed, burned, electrocuted, axed, beaten to death, run over by cars, and doused with acid. The live skinning of dogs is being rewarded._
> _With its appalling corruption and injustice, the Romanian government is stomping on its own treaty and animal protection laws. Murdering stray dogs is lucrative, with tens of millions of Euros spent in public funds, none of it going toward humane dog population management. One town’s shelter closed its doors to desperate citizens wanting to adopt, and that night released approximately a hundred dogs into an enclosed area where hunters shot them dead._
> _Even the Romanian Orthodox Church and media are complicit in the mass murders. Three Romanians have been killed trying to protect dogs, and the media congratulated the murderers._
> ...


Extrait de IN DEFENSE OF ANIMALS

Traduction sommaire et rapide 


> Les protestations contre le massacre des chiens errants roumains sont tenues à New York et Los Angeles le 25 Octobre .
> Où: New York City : Roumaine Consulat , 200 E. 38th St. , New York, midi - 18 heures
> Où: Los Angeles : Roumaine Consulat , 11766 Wilshire Blvd, Los Angeles, de midi à 18 heures .
> La Roumanie est le seul pays d'Europe où les chiens sont légalement torturés et assassinés , fusillés, poignardés , empoisonnés , pendus et écorchés , gazés , brûlés , électrocutés , hache , battus à mort , écrasés par les voitures, et aspergés d'acide . L'écorchage vif des chiens est récompensé .
> Avec sa corruption et l'injustice épouvantable , le gouvernement roumain piétine son propre traité et les lois de protection des animaux .Le meurtre des chiens errants est lucratif , avec des dizaines de millions d'euros dépensés dans les fonds publics , rien de tout cela en allant vers une gestion humaine de la population canine . Un refuge dans une ville a fermé ses portes aux citoyens désespérés qui souhaitaient adopter , et ce soir-là a relâché environ une centaine de chiens dans un endroit fermé où des chasseurs les ont abattus à coup de fusil.
> Même l'Eglise orthodoxe roumaine et les médias sont complices des meurtres de masse . Trois Roumains ont été tués en essayant de protéger les chiens , et les médias ont félicité les assassins.
> Soixante-dix pour cent de la population en Roumanie se prononce en faveur de l'extermination des chiens.
> S'il vous plaît venez assister à  NY et LA aux manifestations au nom des chiens de Roumanie !

----------


## souricette2

la situation est encore pire que je ne l'imaginais, on n'hésite plus à tuer les gens qui veulent protéger les chiens...ce pays est une zone de non-droit et d'imbécillité

----------


## selwinou

Merci Am Stram Gram. Pour moi ça a marché

----------


## JEANETTE

Sur FB, une Roumaine m'a envoyé des photos d'un chien dont le crâne a été fendu à coup de hache :

http://www.dcnews.ro/2013/10/imagini...sat-in-agonie/

----------


## Rose78

"_Trois Roumains ont été tués en essayant de protéger les chiens , et   les médias ont félicité les assassins_." Quant on lit ça, ça fait froid dans le dos ! Et nos gouvernements européens ne bougent pas plus pour autant...une honte vraiment, une honte ! J'en ai marre de toutes ces ordures qui peuplent la terre !

----------


## Rose78

> *Plus qu'énervant :MENSONGER ou au minimum TRONQUE !!!  ; il est dit que les chiens sont euthanasiés après leur délai de fourrière !! Rien sur le massacre, les chiens éventrés, brulés vivants, les yeux arrachés et les membres brisés. Rien sur les machoires tranchées... rien sur l'éventualité que le petit garçon n'ait pas été tué par des chiens... ce reportage veut juste calmer les esprits des PA.... il n'est en rien le reflet de la réalité : " le pays n'a pas les moyens de tous les stériliser".. ON CROIT REVER !!! Si les choses avaient été correctement menées il y a 20 ans, ces pauvres bêtes n'en seraient pas là aujourd'hui .
> 
> Et une question toute bête : si les chiens sont ainsi traités en Roumanie, le gouvernement espère t il qu'ils en deviendront moins mordeurs, moins méfiants et agressifs envers les humains ????????????? Souhaite t il vraiment ERADIQUER une espèce animale toute entière..????????? On a bien vu dans le reportage que les "dogcatchers'" attrapent même les chiens de "famille" ou de "quartier".. L'Europe va t elle laisser faire ?????????
> 
> Il faut continuer, il faut continuer à marquer les esprits.. Toutes les initiatives sont bienvenues.. Ce reportage n'est qu'un premier pas, au moins ON PARLE DES CHIENS ROUMAINS; il y a un mois, ce n'était pas le cas.. CONTINUONS, CONTINUONS, quelque soit le temps que celà prendra, il faut que celà cesse.
> 
> Je rejoins France34 : à Bruxelles, il faut crier la vérité.. des photos, DES PHOTOS !!!!!!! Ma silhouette est prête à partir... ET LA VOTRE ??
> *


Je trouve ça dramatique. Ces hommes sont des tortionnaires qui non seulement content de massacrer des chiens massacrent également des humains qui "oserait" se mettre en travers de leur chemin. Ce sont de dangereux psychopathes dont le mode de fonctionnement est le sadisme, la haine et la cruauté. Ils n'ont aucun respect pour la vie même pas pour celle de leurs semblables. Des milliers d' enfants assistent de force à ces spectacles barbares, ils n'ont aucun moyen de se soustraire à cet enfer... Que deviendront ils plus tard si personne ne leur montre que ce n'est pas normal. , si aucun gouvernement n'intervient ? Alors je trouve ce type de désinformation très très grave. Les droits de l'homme sont autant bafoué que ceux des animaux ! Honte à la Roumanie mais honte AUSSI à tous ces gouvernements de merde qui cautionnent par leur silence ! Honte à toutes ces pourritures qui peuplent la terre entière ! Le gouvernement roumain n'a aucun souhait par rapport aux chiens, ce ne sont que des boucs émissaires qui leur servent à assouvir leur grande perversité !

----------


## Titipa87

qq à t-il des news des autres chaînes de télé ? J'avais un contact qui avait suggéré de faire le buzz , monter sur une gru etc ...

----------


## catoune 13

si les politiques (gauche, droite, milieu, vert, bleu, rouge) ou les médias font la sourde oreille ou sont lents, n'est-il pas possible d'inonder leurs boites mails de photos et non de textes, de pétions, d'explications ?
Qu'ils se prennent la vérité "en pleine figure" au lieu de pouvoir zapper un long message ?

----------


## Doglover

Pas mal de choses ici.  Je ne sais pas si quelqu'un a déjà mis le lien :

https://www.facebook.com/pages/Occup...52547194813334

----------


## Titipa87

J'ai bien envie de lancer une pétition ... Ça en fais toujours une de plus ... Votre avis ?

----------


## France34

CATOUNE 13, celà fait plusieurs fois que je dis cà, mais quelqu'un m'a dit que je rêvais !!! Alors je ne dis plus rien ! Malheureusement, je ne sais pas envoyer de mails  avec photos et vidéos, sinon...!!! 
TITIPA, tu fais comme tu veux , mais les pétitions ne servent à rien : depuis le temps qu'on en envoie ...!!!

----------


## Agnès HL

> CATOUNE 13, celà fait plusieurs fois que je dis cà, mais quelqu'un m'a dit que je rêvais !!! Alors je ne dis plus rien ! Malheureusement, je ne sais pas envoyer de mails  avec photos et vidéos, sinon...!!! 
> TITIPA, tu fais comme tu veux , mais les pétitions ne servent à rien : depuis le temps qu'on en envoie ...!!!


France 34, je pense qu'on peut le faire mais sans se faire d'illusions, tout comme les pétitions. C'est toujours mieux que de ne rien faire.
Je me souviens en effet avoir lu "qu'il ne fallait pas rêver" mais je suis sûre que cela n'était pas contre votre idée mais plutôt dans le sens où les médias et les politiques se moquent complètement de ce qui n'est pas vendeur.
Le mot "enfant" est très habilement utilisé : là levée de boucliers immédiate (ça "fait bien" et ceci dit il est normal de les défendre)
Le mot "animaux" n'existe même pas (alors que certains se font tuer pour les défendre !).

----------


## Titipa87

J'ai créer ma pétition (en Anglais ) 

https://secure.avaaz.org/fr/petition...ROMANIA/share/

A vos clavier !

----------


## OBELIX2806

SIGNE

----------


## Titipa87

Ca stagne  ::  Pas grave , vu le nombre de fois que les politiques nous ont repondus ...

----------


## anni72

Signé

----------


## France34

Signé . ::

----------


## ODILE38

signé

----------


## INCALINE

Et une signature de plus!

----------


## souricette2

signé aussi !

----------


## aristraitchat

c'est signé et espérons que toutes ces pétitions arrivent à sauver les chiens qui restent.

----------


## fabienne h

Signé

----------


## Samsoudi

signé

----------


## salambo

signee

----------


## superdogs

> CATOUNE 13, celà fait plusieurs fois que je dis cà, mais quelqu'un m'a dit que je rêvais !!! Alors je ne dis plus rien ! Malheureusement, je ne sais pas envoyer de mails  avec photos et vidéos, sinon...!!! 
> TITIPA, tu fais comme tu veux , mais les pétitions ne servent à rien : depuis le temps qu'on en envoie ...!!!


Je crois que par tous les moyens, pétitions ou quoi que ce soit, il ne faut pas lâcher.. Il nous arrivera à tous de céder au découragement, devant les absences de réaction, devant les horreurs qui circulent.. mais si on lâche, c'est foutu, les chiens en Roumanie deviendront (et ils le sont en fait déjà) espèce nuisible. Pour eux, pour ceux qui sont morts et mourront encore dans des souffrances indicibles, il faut que nous, les autres, et tous ceux qui nous rejoindront ou nous relayerons (parce que oui, ça va prendre des mois, voire des années)...continuons à faire circuler, à diffuser, à écrire, à en parler, à adopter pour ceux qui ont encore de la place, de l'argent...

De nombreux chiens en France souffrent aussi, j'en ai bien conscience. Mais* une loi autorisant un massacre*, ça, c'est totalement inadmissible ! Un pays européen ! Et nos gouvernements cautionnent par leur silence !! Il me semble qu'il y a urgence pour les chiens . *L'Europe admet donc que le pire ennemi du chien devienne l'Homme !???*  :: 

*Tipika* : Petition signée

*Pensez à envoyer vos silhouettes de chiens pour la manif de Bruxelles, le 28 octobre. Voir le post un peu plus haut vers le 15 octobre.*

----------


## Titipa87

C'est censé être plus de 100 mais il n'y a que des erreurs réseaux pour eux ... 

Merci les filles  ::

----------


## momo

Peut etre ecrire au nouveau détéctive non?
Pétition signée.

----------


## breton67

une de plus ,mais ce sera peut etre la bonne ? 
signée et diffusée

----------


## gp

signé

----------


## alisee2

J'ai écris une nouvelle fois à l'Elysée en leur envoyant les vidéos, en le rappelant les valeurs du socialisme pour finir : je ne voterai pas pour vous.

Je pense qu'il faut les inonder de mails pour qu'ils comprennent que derrière les animaux, il y a des votes

----------


## Orassy

Titipa signé

----------


## Jay17

Pétition signée. Qui peut m'indiquer où touver des infos sur la manifestation du 28 à Bruxelles, à laquelle je compte bien participer (je ne suis pas sur FB).

----------


## superdogs

Tu peux envoyer un MP à Jeanette (page 35-36) de ce post..elle a accès au lien et t'en dira peut être plus..

----------


## myri_bonnie

> Pétition signée. Qui peut m'indiquer où touver des infos sur la manifestation du 28 à Bruxelles, à laquelle je compte bien participer (je ne suis pas sur FB).


D'après ce que j'ai vu de la part des Allemands qui ont lancé l'oparation. Ils sont en attente de l'autorisation écrite, mais l'autorisation verbale a été donnée, c'est donc plus une question de lenteur administrative.

La démo aura lieu de 13h00 à 17h00 (ou 18h00) devant le Bâiment Charlemagne de la Commission européenne - rue de la Loi 170 à Bruxelles

----------


## Jay17

Merci Superdogs et Myri Bonnie. Y seras-tu ? Je vois que tu vis en Belgique toi aussi

----------


## myri_bonnie

> Merci Superdogs et Myri Bonnie. Y seras-tu ? Je vois que tu vis en Belgique toi aussi


J'aurais bien voulu, mais je dois travailler et je suis à l'autre bout de la Belgique. Cela dit ça m'énerve bien de ne pas pouvoir participer parce que si on en croit les Allemands via facebook il y aura du monde, mais reste à voir si ça se vérifiera dans les faits. 
Tu comptes y aller?

----------


## duma762000

voici l'affiche en allemand concernant la manifestation prévue

rendez vous le 28 Octobre 2013 à 13 heures - immeuble Charlemagne - Rue de la Loi à Bruxelles

----------


## rafaela13

Ca a dû être dit mais il n'y a presque plus de chiens errants dans les rues...  :Frown:

----------


## myri_bonnie

> Ca a dû être dit mais il n'y a presque plus de chiens errants dans les rues...



Sur les 40.000 à 60.000 qu'il y aurait à Bucarest ???

----------


## France34

Etant donné la folie meurtrière et l'appât du gain de ces individus, depuis début Septembre, il ne doit pas en rester beaucoup , en voyant ces hécatombes dans les rues ou les fourrières !!! ::  ::  ::

----------


## souricette2

un vrai drame se joue a quelques centaines de kms, et la plupart des Européens s'en moquent... ::  ce serait vraiment effrayant que tous les chiens ou presque aient été massacrés...comment savoir ?

----------


## JEANETTE

C'est ce que les filles de Mukitza ont constaté de visu en tout cas lors de leur dernier voyage. Et hors des villes, des chiens morts et des chiens errants, blessés.

----------


## mer064

Horrible....
Je n'ai pas de mots...pauvres chiens....

----------


## superdogs

> Horrible....
> Je n'ai pas de mots...pauvres chiens....


+ 1  ::  ::  :: 

Comme avec toutes les conneries générées par" l'Homme, ce Grand Magnifique Pensant" !!!!!! ils sont fichus de récompenser dans quelques années toute Ré Introduction de chien... quand ils auront constaté que ces derniers servent malgré tout à quelque chose...
J'en suis malade et écoeurée.

- - - Mise à jour - - -




> C'est ce que les filles de Mukitza ont constaté de visu en tout cas lors de leur dernier voyage. Et hors des villes, des chiens morts et des chiens errants, blessés.


Un pur génocide...

----------


## Jay17

> J'aurais bien voulu, mais je dois travailler et je suis à l'autre bout de la Belgique. Cela dit ça m'énerve bien de ne pas pouvoir participer parce que si on en croit les Allemands via facebook il y aura du monde, mais reste à voir si ça se vérifiera dans les faits. Tu comptes y aller?


Oui, oui, j'y serai, en espérant que malgré que c'est en pleine semaine, nous y serons nombreux !

----------


## rafaela13

> Sur les 40.000 à 60.000 qu'il y aurait à Bucarest ???


Oui ! Comme l'a justement dit Jeanette, cela a été vu par l'équipe mukitza.... C'est à peine croyable... et pourtant......  ::  ::

----------


## myri_bonnie

> D'après ce que j'ai vu de la part des Allemands qui ont lancé l'oparation. Ils sont en attente de l'autorisation écrite, mais l'autorisation verbale a été donnée, c'est donc plus une question de lenteur administrative.
> 
> La démo aura lieu de 13h00 à 17h00 (ou 18h00) devant le Bâiment Charlemagne de la Commission européenne - rue de la Loi 170 à Bruxelles




Rectificatif : vu chez les Allemandes : le RV a lieu *Rond-Point Schuman*, ce qui à vrai dire revient plus ou moins au même puisque c'est le Rond-Point qui mène vers la rue de la Loi

----------


## Titipa87

Je remets le lien de ma pétitions : https: //secure.avaaz.org/fr/petition/NO_TO_EUTHANASIA_OF_DOGS_IN_ROMANIA

Ça aura été une super journée , beaucoup de nationalité qui votent (Australie , Allemagne , Suisse ...) , j'ai atteint 1046 signatures et cela ne cessent d'augmenter ,  si cela continue je vais devoir augmenter mon nombre de signatures à atteindre . Je vous conseille à tous de faire une pétition sur Avaaz ou d'autres sites , plus on sera nombreux , plus cela fera avancer les choses ! 
Moins de 5 jours que je l'ai posté , à plusieurs , qu'est ce que ça donnera ! 

Partager au max  toutes les petitions (ainsi que celles que vous avez faites) !

----------


## Doglover

Deuil immense, c'est vraiment ce que je ressens.

----------


## bb38

Tout ses animaux tués, maltraités,...... agonisant dans un bosquet, c'est horrible !!
Je suis tellement deçue par la race humaine,
Moi, qui croyait que l'homme était là, pour défendre les plus faibles ......

----------


## superdogs

Excuxe moi  BB 38, mais je crois que depuis la nuit des temps, l'homme est là pour penser à lui avant tout...c'est bien pour ça qu'il est toujours là, mais à mon avis, à l'allure où il détruit la planète, *Elle* va le rejoindre, et de LA BELLE MANIERE, et ce jour là, faudra pas couiner "ben je savais pas" "ben je me rendais pas compte", "ben on m'a pas dit"..... BANDE DE DECEREBRES... :: 
J'ose espérer qu'un jour, les animaux auront la belle vie... et si ils pouvaient un peu faire payer les humains, ce serait TOP ! Mais bon, là, je suis juste DEGOUTEE :: 

- - - Mise à jour - - -




> Je remets le lien de ma pétitions : https: //secure.avaaz.org/fr/petition/NO_TO_EUTHANASIA_OF_DOGS_IN_ROMANIA
> 
> Ça aura été une super journée , beaucoup de nationalité qui votent (Australie , Allemagne , Suisse ...) , j'ai atteint 1046 signatures et cela ne cessent d'augmenter ,  si cela continue je vais devoir augmenter mon nombre de signatures à atteindre . Je vous conseille à tous de faire une pétition sur Avaaz ou d'autres sites , plus on sera nombreux , plus cela fera avancer les choses ! 
> Moins de 5 jours que je l'ai posté , à plusieurs , qu'est ce que ça donnera ! 
> 
> Partager au max  toutes les petitions (ainsi que celles que vous avez faites) !


Titipa, t'es une chouette fille ! Pourvu que le monde de demain soit plein de gens comme toi.

----------


## Doglover

"et si ils pouvaient un peu faire payer les humains"

Si un jour ils ont un tremblement de terre, vont-ils faire appel aux chiens de sauvetage pour les aider ?

Peut-être, un jour, ceux qui ont participé au massacre vont se retrouver sous les décombres, mais peut-être que ce ne sera pas ceux-là que les chiens sauveront.

----------


## France34

A mon avis, il faudrait continuer à envoyer des mails avec photos et vidéos aux responsables français et européens en leur disant  :*" Regardez bien ce que vous avez  laissé faire !"
*

----------


## superdogs

[QUOTE=Doglover;1989994]"et si ils pouvaient un peu faire payer les humains"

*Si un jour ils ont un tremblement de terre, vont-ils faire appel aux chiens de sauvetage pour les aider ?*

QUOTE]

+ 1

- - - Mise à jour - - -

[QUOTE=Doglover;1989994]"et si ils pouvaient un peu faire payer les humains"

*Si un jour ils ont un tremblement de terre, vont-ils faire appel aux chiens de sauvetage pour les aider ?*

QUOTE]

+ 1

----------


## Titipa87

Euh ... Je me suis trompé pour le lien : https://secure.avaaz.org/fr/petition...ANIA/?mobile=1

----------


## alisee2

bb38 ce ne sont pas des humains, ils n'ont que l'enveloppe et ces choses mériteraient le même sort. Je ne dirai pas tout ce que cela m'inspire et le silence de ceux qui auraient pu empêcher ce génocide. 

Il faut qu'ils remboursent les subventions européennes qui est notre argent.

----------


## Rose78

Je me sens désespérée est tellement impuissante ! C'est insupportable cette barbarie ! Insupportable de ne pouvoir y mettre fin ! ... Ceci dit, gardons aussi l'il bien ouvert en France et restons vraiment vigilant, concernant les loups et d'autres espèces ...bcp aimeraient bien avoir l'autorisation de les massacrer eux aussi !!! La folie (humaine) ne s'arrête pas aux frontières de la Roumanie !! Certains n'ont pas encore compris qu'il n'y a pas "trop" d'animaux sur terre MAIS trop d'hommes qui détruisent leurs territoires jours après jours !!!!

----------


## superdogs

> *Je me sens désespérée est tellement impuissante ! C'est insupportable cette barbarie ! Insupportable de ne pouvoir y mettre fin ! ... Certains n'ont pas encore compris qu'il n'y a pas "trop" d'animaux sur terre MAIS trop d'hommes qui détruisent leurs territoires jours après jours !!!!*



BRAVO ROSE78   :: 

Doglover, j'ai pris une des photos de ton montage en avatar.. *petit hommage* ; j'espère que tu ne m'en voudras pas

----------


## Rose78

> BRAVO ROSE78


 Merci, mais ça fait surtout mal ce constat !

----------


## Doglover

Au contraire Superdogs, ça me touche.   ::

----------


## alisee2

Je suis d'accord, en France, nos pauvres chats sont aussi une cible et les loups et d'autres, tout ce qui fait la richesse d'un pays cela dérange et surtout on ne fait rien pour les protéger. Où est l'humanité ?

----------


## OBELIX2806

J'ai vraiment trop la HAINE

----------


## souricette2

l'humain est vraiment une "sale bête", destructrice, égoiste, et intéressée; tout le contraire des animaux qu'il massacre, en fait

----------


## superdogs

> Où est l'humanité ?


Faut croire qu'avoir un "cerveau pensant", ça ne rend pas intelligent !!! ::

----------


## Doglover



----------


## superdogs

*A méditer pour nos gouvernants de tous poils, sans vouloir faire de jeux de mots :*

 "Le monde est dangereux à vivre! Non pas tant à cause de ceux qui font le  mal mais à cause de ceux qui regardent et laissent faire."
Albert Einstein.

----------


## JEANETTE

A ce jour, 350 chiens reçus pour la manifestation de Bruxelles lundi 28. J'ai hâte de voir ce qu'ils vont en faire ! Si vous n'avez pas envoyé de dessin mais que vous voulez participer, on peut "adopter" un chien, en particulier ceux faits par une école autrichienne. Pour ça, il suffit de donner quelques infos (nom, prénom, âge , ville, pays) à l'organisatrice et elle l’inscrira au dos d'un dessin.

----------


## souricette2

quelqu'un a le mel de l'organisatrice ? merci!

----------


## JEANETTE

Je l'ai demandé mais pas de réponse. Je pense qu'elle doit être un peu occupée ! Il faut la joindre par MP sur FB sinon si vous n'y êtes pas, je peux éventuellement transmettre.

----------


## Titipa87

L'adresse , oui mais pas le mail ...

----------


## OBELIX2806

L'enfer est trop doux pour ces déchets .
Voici le pauvre petit qui a du être euthanasié que Mariana a trouvé : 
_A part Cezar nous avons du recuperer un autre toutou qui avais etais atache sur la voie de tram. Dapres ce qui dis un type qui travail sur un chantier pres de la voie de tram, hier 3 abrutis ont atache le pauvre toutou de facon quil soit tape que sur les pattes et depuis la tous les trams ont passe au desous. Cette apres-midi un chauffeur de tram un peu plus sensible que ses colegues les abrutis, il nous a apelle pour venir le chercher. Je tenvoye quelques photos et tu timagine que Bogdan na pu rien faire que de lendormir.

_

Spoiler:

----------


## Titipa87

IlI n'y a pas possibilité de mettre en spoiler ?

----------


## superdogs

J'ai demandé le spoiler. 
Je pense que je pourrai tuer un c....qui fait ce genre de trucs..


Merci Fahn... pour le spoiler

----------


## Fahn

*Merci de respecter la sensibilité de chacun et de mettre les photos en spoiler.
Certaines images sont choquantes, et tout le monde n'a pas envie de les voir.

Pour le spoiler, il suffit de placer les images entre les balises :* SPOILER *et* /SPOILER *(ne pas oublier les [ ] entre les mots)*

----------


## OBELIX2806

Je suis désolée , je pensais ne pas les mettre en visible, mais je n'y arrive vraiment pas . Merci de l'avoir fait 
Comment dois je procéder ? J'insère mon image d'abord , puis je mets les balises ?

----------


## Titipa87

Mode avancé -> Symbole S et mettre la photo entre les deux je crois  ::

----------


## France34

Je me souviens d'un pauvre chien, ici, sur Rescue, il y a 3 ou 4 ans, sur un bord de route, en Roumanie, blessé par une voiture .Au bout  de 2 ou 3 jours, les voisins ont appelé la mairie et 2 employés ont mis le chien bien vivant dans la benne à ordure, puis dans la broyeuse. Des bénévoles l'ont récupéré, encore vivant, l'ont amené dans une clinique véto qui l'a soigné , !'a baptisé JACK mais il est mort 15 jours aprés  :: ! C'était bien avant la mort du petit Ionut !!! :: 
Le 1er janvier 2014, les roumains seront autorisés non seulement à circuler chez nous ,mais encore à s'y installer définitivement, s'ils le veulent : c'est tout ce que je peux dire. ::

----------


## Titipa87

Je me souviens aussi,  j'étais sur fb et je vois une vidéo d'un Roumain . Il avait filmé une rencontre avec un chien des rues . C'était tout bonnement magique , le chien lui donnait la patte , le suivait . Il lui a donné de la nourriture et il ne l'a pas quitté .  ::  Maintenant , je ne sais pas ce qu'est devenu le chien , mais ce qui montre qu'ils n'ont rien de "méchant" .  ::

----------


## Doglover

Non, ils ne sont absolument pas méchants, très doux au contraire et très soumis.

Regardez ceux-là qui jouent comme des gamins  http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=MxLbh04FZ6c


C'est pas seulement qu'ils veulent les tuer, mais les torturer de façon inimaginable, comme vient de le montrer Obélix.  Et personne ne dit rien !

----------


## isabelle75

bonjour OBELIX, j'ai bien reçu la photo de Marianna avec ses toutous dans le refuge je l'ai accroché sur un meuble de salle à manger, je vous en remercie cela fait du bien de voir tous ces loulous heureux autour d'elle, malheureusement il n'auront pas tous cette chance car j'ai quand meme regardé les photos en spoiler, je ne voulais pas car déjà vu bien d'autres, j'espère que ces fumiers finiront écrasés par un train, quelle souffrance il a enduré cette pauvre bete et tous les autres tués de multiple façon et les gouvernements qui ne bougent toujours pas parce qu'ils n'en ont rien à faire des chiens tout simplement, beaucoup de personnes donnent de leur temps, de leur argent et de leur sensibilité, je ne sais si nous arriveront à calmer tous ces illétrés, ils sont plus cruel que l'animal lui meme qui ne tue en général que pour se nourrir !

----------


## souricette2

quelle horreur que ce qu'ils ont fait à c epauvre chien, l'attacher sur les voies, ce sont des monstres, point final..RIP, beau toutou, tu semblais jeune en plus, tu es né au mauvais endroit, sans avoir jamais rien demandé...

----------


## France34

Moi, je vais envoyer des mails aux 24 signataires du manifeste en leur décrivant ce qui se passe en Roumanie depuis Septembre !!!

----------


## myri_bonnie

> L'enfer est trop doux pour ces déchets .
> Voici le pauvre petit qui a du être euthanasié que Mariana a trouvé : 
> _A part Cezar nous avons du recuperer un autre toutou qui avais etais atache sur la voie de tram. Dapres ce qui dis un type qui travail sur un chantier pres de la voie de tram, hier 3 abrutis ont atache le pauvre toutou de facon quil soit tape que sur les pattes et depuis la tous les trams ont passe au desous. Cette apres-midi un chauffeur de tram un peu plus sensible que ses colegues les abrutis, il nous a apelle pour venir le chercher. Je tenvoye quelques photos et tu timagine que Bogdan na pu rien faire que de lendormir.
> 
> _
> 
> Spoiler:  
> 
> 
> ...


C'est vraiment épouvantable, il y a vraiment de quoi avoir honte d'être humain....

----------


## mer064

::  c'est horrible
Je ne veux pas voir les photos, rien que d'y penser je suis malade...
Quand j'en parle autour de moi on ne veut pas me croire tellement cela semble "impossible", "inimaginable"...
C'est l'horreur à l'état pur...

----------


## superdogs

Suffit de parler des pratiques des "abandonneurs pour se rendre compte à quel point les gens vivent dans un monde de ..isounours, et à quel point ils nous prennent pour des êtres bizarroïdes, un peu fêlés qui font de la sensiblerie : il y a quelques jours, j'ai simplement parlé de chats jetés à l'eau vivants dans une caisse de transport ... on m'a répondu "oh? ça peut être pas quand m^me !" avec un gros air de doute !

Vous voyez, on n'est pas sortis d'affaire, et les politiques savent fort bien que nous ne sommes qu'une minorité à SAVOIR. C'est pas pour rien que le reportage au JT a été fait dans le sens de nous faire prendre pour des "exagérateurs". Surtout à l'heure où il est question d'intégration....

----------


## souricette2

eh oui, d'accord avec Superdogs; il y  a des intérêts politiques en jeu, alors nous serions plutôt des gêneurs...

----------


## Agnès HL

Je pense qu'il est inutile de rappeler que tous ceux qui s'acharnent - comme ils le font - sur les chiens, en Roumanie et ailleurs, sont des déséquilibrés. Tous ceux qui s'en moquent totalement puisque "ce ne sont que des chiens / que des animaux" feraient bien d'y réfléchir un minimum...

L'agent du FBI Alan Brantly considère que certains individus tuent des animaux dans le but de tuer des humains plus tard. *La cruauté envers les animaux est principalement utilisée pour calmer la frustration et la colère* ; pareil en ce qui concerne le déclenchement du feu. Des périodes prolongées d'humiliation ont été dénombrées chez les enfants qui se sont engagés dans des actes de cruauté envers des animaux. Durant leur enfance, les tueurs en série ne peuvent retourner l'humiliation à leurs oppresseurs, *ils choisissent alors de les rendre aux animaux car ils les perçoivent comme faibles et vulnérables*. La sélection d'une future victime est déclenchée dès le jeune âge. *Des études ont montré que les tueurs en série engagés dans une cruauté envers les animaux utilisent la même méthode concernant leurs victimes humaines, comme ils l'ont fait pour leurs victimes animales.*
Wright et Hensley (2003) nomment trois thèmes récurrents de cinq cas dans leur étude : durant l'enfance, l'individu cache sa frustration car la personne qui l'a humilié était trop forte pour être mise à terre ; il regagne du contrôle et du pouvoir en torturant et tuant des animaux ; il gagne de l'estime et le pouvoir nécessaire pour faire souffrir un animal faible ou vulnérable – la même chose peut se faire mais cette fois-ci chez les humains.
_(Extrait de Wikipédia)_

----------


## Agnès HL

> [...]
> Le 1er janvier 2014, les roumains seront autorisés non seulement à circuler chez nous ,mais encore à s'y installer définitivement, s'ils le veulent : c'est tout ce que je peux dire.


Cela facilitera d'autant plus le trafic des chiens et chats des pays de l'Est... 
 ::

----------


## OBELIX2806

Les petits de Mariana ne pourront quitter vos pensées France 34 .
Soit les gens sont incrédules, soit ils s'en foutent et c'est désespérant !

----------


## myri_bonnie

> Les petits de Mariana ne pourront quitter vos pensées France 34 .
> Soit les gens sont incrédules, soit ils s'en foutent et c'est désespérant !



Ou ils sont incrédules parce que c'est plus facile ainsi. Ne pas y croire permet de ne pas se prendre la tête....

----------


## OBELIX2806

Spoiler:  








Cette photo que j'ai spolarisé grâce à vos indications Titipa (merci, j'allais sur balise et non spoiler) est celle du pauvre CEZAR que Mariana a récupéré chez son "maître" et pour lequel j'ai crée un post

----------


## myri_bonnie

On peut avoir son lien à ce pauvre toutou?

----------


## superdogs

> Je pense qu'il est inutile de rappeler que tous ceux qui s'acharnent - comme ils le font - sur les chiens, en Roumanie et ailleurs, sont des déséquilibrés. Tous ceux qui s'en moquent totalement puisque "ce ne sont que des chiens / que des animaux" feraient bien d'y réfléchir un minimum...
> 
> L'agent du FBI Alan Brantly considère que certains individus tuent des animaux dans le but de tuer des humains plus tard. *La cruauté envers les animaux est principalement utilisée pour calmer la frustration et la colère* ; pareil en ce qui concerne le déclenchement du feu. Des périodes prolongées d'humiliation ont été dénombrées chez les enfants qui se sont engagés dans des actes de cruauté envers des animaux. Durant leur enfance, les tueurs en série ne peuvent retourner l'humiliation à leurs oppresseurs, *ils choisissent alors de les rendre aux animaux car ils les perçoivent comme faibles et vulnérables*. La sélection d'une future victime est déclenchée dès le jeune âge. *Des études ont montré que les tueurs en série engagés dans une cruauté envers les animaux utilisent la même méthode concernant leurs victimes humaines, comme ils l'ont fait pour leurs victimes animales.*
> Wright et Hensley (2003) nomment trois thèmes récurrents de cinq cas dans leur étude : durant l'enfance, l'individu cache sa frustration car la personne qui l'a humilié était trop forte pour être mise à terre ; il regagne du contrôle et du pouvoir en torturant et tuant des animaux ; il gagne de l'estime et le pouvoir nécessaire pour faire souffrir un animal faible ou vulnérable – la même chose peut se faire mais cette fois-ci chez les humains.
> _(Extrait de Wikipédia)_


+1

Oui, Agnes HL, c'est sûr et certain qu'il ne faut pas être tout à fait "normal" pour supporter la barbarie, et qui plus est pour la perpétrer... je suis absolument persuadée que ce genre de folie peut se diriger demain vers un enfant, une femme, vers qui que ce soit que l'on croit et sait faible et vulnérable. Pour le plaisir de "faire mal", de "toucher où ça fait mal", pour preuve les personnes qui ont été tuées pour avoir voulu défendre un (leur ?) chien.... 

Quand les "etres humains" perdent la notion du bien et du mal, et prennent leur pied il n'y a pas d'autre mot à voir souffrir et mourir, c'est qu'ils sont bancals quelque part. Et le plus inquiétant, c'est que c'est à l'échelle d'un pays tout entier, le tout cautionné par les dirigeants !!! 
Le problème des chiens errants et de leur surnombre n'explique pas tout. Il n'y a pas que les chiens, il y a tous les animaux qui trinquent et pas qu'un peu...
C'est assez terrible de se dire que des touts petits, des enfants non seulement assistent, mais participent à cette tuerie archaïque, et qu'ils seront les adultes de demain...
Je sais que tous ne sont pas à mettre dans le même sac, mais ça me fait quand même froid dans le dos..

Et même la pauvreté n' explique pas tout. Comme je l'ai dit un jour, des millions d'Hindous meurent de faim, mais respectent les animaux....

Graves graves soucis à l'horizon.....

- - - Mise à jour - - -




> Moi, je vais envoyer des mails aux 24 signataires du manifeste en leur décrivant ce qui se passe en Roumanie depuis Septembre !!!


La loi pour l'euthanasie date de septembre, mais la torture quotidienne des animaux en Roumanie n'est pas nouvelle, France............
Mais je trouve l'idée bonne, il faudrait se servir de ce manifeste pour tenter de rebondir sur les chiens roumains...

----------


## teuleu

> On peut avoir son lien à ce pauvre toutou?


http://www.rescue-forum.com/parraina...besoin-101196/

----------


## momo

Ce pauvre loulou attaché sur les rails du tram...mais comment peut on faire ce geste horrible!!!!

Ils n ont rien d humains,ce sont des monstres et je leur souhaite tout le malheur possible...

Doux repos petit cœur...tu as retrouvé tous tes amis martyrs qui sont tombés entre les mains de ces barbares

----------


## souricette2

dieu, ce pauvre Cézar, en plus, c'est impensable...

----------


## OBELIX2806

voici le lien pour CEZAR
http://www.rescue-forum.com/parraina...besoin-101196/
Je suis 100 % de votre avis Agnès HL et SUPERDOGS 
La violence envers les animaux se détournera contre les hommes et l'enfant élevé dans ces "valeurs" se comportera de même

----------


## JEANETTE

Bon ben apparemment, ça n'est pas la manifestation de Bruxelles qui va permettre de faire pression ! Je ne parle pas trop l'allemand mais assez pour avoir compris qu'il n'y avait pas plus de 50 personnes !

----------


## myri_bonnie

> Bon ben apparemment, ça n'est pas la manifestation de Bruxelles qui va permettre de faire pression ! Je ne parle pas trop l'allemand mais assez pour avoir compris qu'il n'y avait pas plus de 50 personnes !


Je parle l'allemand, tu as vu ça où? Il y avait pourtant plus de 350 personnes inscrites, mais il faut dire qu'il y avait une tempête assez importante sur Bruxelles et de gros soucis sur la route.

----------


## JEANETTE

Sur la page de la manifestation, dans les commentaires
https://www.facebook.com/events/1393...34417/?fref=ts

Je veux bien que tu vérifies, oui !

----------


## myri_bonnie

Oui en effet ils parlent de 40 personnes !!! Je regarderai encore demain parce qu'il n'y a pas les commentaires de l'organisatrice qui doit encore être sur la route.

C'est quand même difficile à comprendre, qu'il y en ait moins que prévu OK, que la météo ait joué OK, mais là c'est un peu plus de 10% de ceux qui avaient promis de venir .....

----------


## Samsoudi

Seulement  40 personnes ! la personne dit ""honte à vous "" en s adressant a tout ceux qui devaient venir et que l on a pas vu! elle dit aussi ""comment  voulez vous  qu on nous prenne au sérieux , après on s étonne"...

----------


## mer064

::

----------


## Jay17

> Bon ben apparemment, ça n'est pas la manifestation de Bruxelles qui va permettre de faire pression ! Je ne parle pas trop l'allemand mais assez pour avoir compris qu'il n'y avait pas plus de 50 personnes !


Moins que cela ! Nous étions 35 au maximum ! 
J'ai fait un petit compte-rendu avec photos sur ce post-ci où j'avais lu l'info Re: norvege la douceur meme post N°3852

Et j'ai parlé longuement avec une des allemandes : à part quelques embouteillages, elles n'ont eu aucun problème à venir à Bruxelles. Comme mes photos en témoignent, la tempête était passée bien avant !

----------


## myri_bonnie

C'est décevant c'est sûr.

Si vous êtes intéressés par la conférence il y a l'enregistrement webstreaming ici : http://ec.europa.eu/dgs/health_consu..._events_en.htm
mais c'est en anglais.

A 9h08 d'enregistrement ils abordent le sujet de la Roumanie, je suis tombée par hasard dessus en avançant la vidéo (en anglais)

----------


## rafaela13

Que c'est triste, j'imagine que les gens ont jetés les armes pour ne pas se déplacer ...  :Frown:  


De notre côté (asso Mukitza) , nous maintenons nos efforts comme nous pouvons : en tentant de rapatrier le plus de chiens possibles... 2ème rapatriement en camion (40 chiens donc) qui arrivera le 03/11 et nous continuerons avec des vols ET sûrement une troisième rapatriement en camion.... Financièrement, ces rapatriements en camion sont loin d'être neutres donc ça sera le dernier...
On a besoin de FA et d'adoptants... tous les chiens sont dans ces parties du forum : 

http://associationmukitza.forums-act...ns-les-refuges

http://associationmukitza.forums-act...m/f17-roumanie

Les délais d'attente sont rallongés ++++ car très difficile de traiter les demandes + s'occuper des FA en place + les covoit  + la comm avec les refuges + les urgences là-bas ou ici .... 
Mais, après les longs jours d'attente, vous aurez sauvé un chien !! Il faut le garder en tête (et ça vaut pour toutes les assos car nous sommes toutes et tous débordés  :Smile:  ) 

Je me permets de conclure mon petit message "de pub" pour dire : MERCI à tous pour vos dons, pour vos partages, pour votre soutien, de continuer à vous battre malgré tout ! 
Et j'arrête de parler de l'asso !!

----------


## souricette2

non, tu as raison, IL FAUT EN PARLER, il faut expliquer que ce sont plusieurs centaines d'euros à chaque rapatriement par camion, plus des soins à donner, des faux frais et autres impondérables. Si plus personne ne fait rien et si on n'en parle plus, tous ces pauvres chiens seront morts POUR RIEN, dans une indifférence quasi-générale

----------


## Rose78

Et quand le massacre des chiens sera terminé....nos chers pays voisins pensent-ils vraiment que ces monstres vont redevenir de gentils moutons bien calme ? Pensent ils réellement que cette haine accumulée durant toutes ces années de dictature va s'éteindre comme ça, gentiment ? C'est hallucinant ce déni ! En même temps, quand on voit dans nos pays dit civilisés, je cite la France notamment, ces fous furieux de la Corrida, ces malades de la vivisection et bien d'autres encore....ce qui se passe en Roumanie ne doit finalement pas tellement déranger grand monde !! Et Rafaela, non, continuez de parler de l'asso encore et encore...tous ces chiens sauvés de la folie humaine vous doivent la vie.

----------


## Jay17

> Et quand le massacre des chiens sera terminé....nos chers pays voisins pensent-ils vraiment que ces monstres vont redevenir de gentils moutons bien calmes ?


Effectivement, j'ai des amis Roumains installés en Belgique depuis plus de 20 ans, et ils me disent : on parle des massacres maintenant, mais c'est comme ça depuis toujours.
enfin, mettons que les "primes à l'abattage" aient quelque peu accentué le phénomène  ::

----------


## rafaela13

> non, tu as raison, IL FAUT EN PARLER, il faut expliquer que ce sont plusieurs centaines d'euros à chaque rapatriement par camion, plus des soins à donner, des faux frais et autres impondérables. Si plus personne ne fait rien et si on n'en parle plus, tous ces pauvres chiens seront morts POUR RIEN, dans une indifférence quasi-générale


Pour les frais, ça donnerait:


Frais pension : 60 à 80 par mois (minimum de 21 jours pour les préparer au voyage) mais peut monter jusqu'à 120 selon la pension.
Frais préparation du chien (passeport/vaccins etc) : ? sûrement l'asso, notamment pour Pascani 
Frais transport en Roumanie: en général pris en charge pas les bénévoles là-bas.
Rapatriement en camion roumanie-france : 3000 /// en avion : environ 50 par chien + selon, billet pour accompagnateurs

+ castration / stérilisation pour les chiens de Pascani (car non fait) : tarif france...
+ frais covoiturage ... quand il y en a! Je pense notamment aux frais pour les cotrainages.
+ tous les frais des chiens en FA à gérer (70 chiens environ pour l'heure + toutes les nouvelles FA depuis l'urgence de septembre)
+ courir après certaines FA qui gardent le chien mais ne veulent pas payer les frais d'adoption/ les adoptants qui se font "oublier".
+ financer le refuge de Backa Toppola en Serbie : employés + nourriture

Et je dois en oublier ++++++ ...... ::  ::  ::  



Honnêtement, malgré les très nombreux dons (encore merci  :: ) + les dons réguliers du type parrainage/pension payée, je ne sais pas comment l'asso fait pour ne pas couler... Quand on y réfléchit, ça fait un peu peur !  ::  :: 


C'est pour ça que je disais sur mes posts que ça serait bien que les FA payent au moins la première visite chez le véto (celle pour le changement de puce + check-up si véto sympa), ça fait toujours ça en moins pour l'asso... et pour nous, ça fait entre 35 et 50 grand max.


Et j'explique car on m'a posé la question  :Smile:   ::  :

Mukitza aide les chiens en Roumanie ET en Serbie. L'asso répond aussi à des appels à l'aide en France de manière ponctuelle.

En Roumanie : les refuges de Carmina, Anda, Tamara et la fourrière de Pascani
En Serbie : Le refuge de Backa Toppola et le refuge de Bella (adoption directe pour Bella sauf exceptions)

Actuellement nous diffusons beaucoup pour les chiens de Roumanie, compte-tenu de la situation.... mais les chiens serbes sont toujours proposés à l'adoption et nous traitons les demandes au même rythme que les demandes pour les roumains. Certains chiens serbes sont en grande urgence : maltraités par leurs congénères, vieux, malades, à l'isolement etc. http://associationmukitza.forums-actifs.com/f22-serbie 
Et tous les chiens de Bella n'étant pas sur le forum, on peut en voir sur ce post :http://associationmukitza.forums-act...ighlight=bella 

Un rapatriement de plusieurs voitures/van est organisé autour du 10/11 pour ramener 27 chiens serbes en France. Le rythme pour les rapatriements serbes est d'environ tous les 2 / 3  mois.


Pour les chiens des rues, nous n'avons plus de nouvelles... les bénévoles doivent vouloir nous préserver... de temps en temps, on a un nouveau chien des rues qui est proposé à l'adoption et mis à l'abri (quand possible!!!)...

----------


## Titipa87

*** Récapitulatif Fourrière de Pascani (Association Mukitza) ***


- Tableau général :http://www.servimg.com/image_preview...31&u=18242124]

- Chiens sans solution : http://www.servimg.com/image_preview...32&u=18242124]

- Les plus anciens "pascaniens" : http://www.servimg.com/image_preview...3&u=18242124]2 

_(Pour ceux qui n'ont pas fb , petit recap de Lili Vanille , on se repère mieux pour les chiens à Sauver) 
_

----------


## rafaela13

Et on ne m'arrête plus  ::  :
Appel aux dons pour aider la covoitureuse en or qui va faire encore un long trajet : http://www.rescue-forum.com/sos-appe...1/#post2000896

----------


## lili-vanille

encore un p'tit...

http://www.rescue-forum.com/sos-appe...4/#post2000920

----------


## myri_bonnie

Bonjour
Si vous êtes intéressés, l'émission allemande "Tiere suchen ein Zuhause" (des animaux cherchent un domicile) qui passe sur la 3ème chaine publique tous les dimanches pour présenter des animaux à adopter, a montré un reportage sur les chiens de Roumanie

Voir http://www.wdr.de/tv/tieresucheneinz..._rumaenien.jsp ensuite la suite vers 45" Si vous ne parlez pas l'allemand, en gros ils expliquent la situation et montrent une dame de la PA sur place qui recherche ses 3 chiens qui ont été emmenés par des "chasseurs de prime" (qui recevraient 50  par chien capturé). Elle en retrouve un dans le reportage et elle aurait retrouvé un second ensuite. On y montre aussi la petite chienne Grivita qui a été si affreusement mutilée.

Quelle tristesse tout ça.

----------


## superdogs

Regardé, et bien que ne comprenant pas l'allemand, j'ai quand même compris qu'il y a heureusement quelques personnes impliquées, qui aiment leurs animaux, et qui luttent contre ce système absurde .. Encore une fois, que pouvons nous faire, quand nos gouvernants ne lèvent pas le petit doigt, que faire à part adopter ? Seul le temps, et l'éducation des futures générations permettront peut être de sortir de cet enfer, mais pendant ce temps, combien, COMBIEN de chiens vont encore subir ces souffrances ?

La chienne au nez coupé, pauvrette, je me pose la question, elle est tellement traumatisée, ça se voit dans toute son attitude, tellement douloureuse, ne vaudrait il mieux pas la faire partir en douceur ? Comment vont ils gérer les mois et années qui restent à vivre au quotidien pour cette louloute?  :: 

Voilà, quelques réflexions.. une grande lassitude, non pas du désintérêt, mais tellement d'impuissance !  :: 

En tout cas, toute mon admiration pour les Roumains qui s'insurgent et qui se battent, la bas...

----------


## OBELIX2806

Je ne sais comment peuvent résister les amoureux des animaux dans ce pays §
Trop épouvantable

----------


## souricette2

oui, une pensée pour eux...surtout Marianna, tellement gentille, qui répond personnellement et envoie des photos au moindre petit don de notre part...que tout cela est douloureux ...

----------


## OBELIX2806

Mariana qui est si douce se rend malade et je ne peux trouver aucun mot d'espoir pour la réconforter . Son seul hâvre de paix est le refuge et ses petits

----------


## rafaela13

Malheureusement la situation est désespérante... toutes les assos sont en urgence... les chiens n'arrêtent pas d'arriver.... et quand on vide grâce aux rapatriements + vols, les personnes vont en chercher d'autres en fourrière (ce qui est GENIAL de leurs parts d'ailleurs)... c'est une guerre perdue d'avance... je ne sais pas comment on va faire pour tenir le coup et maintenir ce rythme ....


Une bien belle vidéo à ce propos de l'arrivée des loulous en avion + à la fin des photos du rapatriement du 3 novembre, déjà vu par 15.000 personnes !!!!!!! MERCI à elles et merci à vous qui allez la voir  ::  
NB: je préviens, prévoyez les mouchoirs...




- - - Mise à jour - - -

J'en profite aussi pour faire la pub pour une page que je suis en train de créer pour aider le refuge de Carmina en Roumanie : 
Petit mais vraiment génial, c'est l'un de nos contacts les plus fiables en Roumanie et une femme qui s'occupe à merveille de ses protégés, elle ne propose que les chiens "prêts" (elle les sociabilise avant!) d'où le petit nombre de chiens proposés à l'adoption : https://www.facebook.com/refugedecarmina?ref=hl

Merci

----------


## Titipa87

Je l'ai regardé l'autre jour sur Mukitza , toute émue  ::

----------


## myri_bonnie

C'est sûr que les mouchoirs sont nécessaires, quelle émotion. Et dire qu'il y a des gens qui achètent les chiens chez les éleveurs, ceux-là ne connaitront jamais la satisfaction de voir un regard éteint se transformer en étincelles de bonheur au fil du temps.
Merci à tous ceux qui rendent des moments pareils possibles et qui contribuent à nous permettre de sourire malgré l'horreur de la situation.....

----------


## ULTRA67

Magnifique et trés émouvant , Longue et heureuse vie à tous ces loulous .

----------


## souricette2

superbe ! ces regards sont inoubliables ...ils ne le savent pas encore, mais l'enfer est derrière eux à présent...

----------


## superdogs

Magnifique... ces loulous semblent tout éberlués qu'on s'intéresse autant à eux ! Des adoptants maintenant !

----------


## manoe

Quel réconfort que ces images des loulous sortis de l'enfer !  Enfin un peu de bonheur à portée de pattes au lieu de toujours l'horreur et la misère... Merci à tous ceux qui ont rendu cela possible.

----------


## mallo

Mon dieu, je ne souhaite plus trop revenir sur ce post et je m'en excuse. Mais trop de mal quand je sais que je ne peux plus aider.

Merci pour la vidéo, qui évidemment m'a fait pleurer. Ca me fait penser à mon Nougat (Espagne) lors de son arrivée parmi nous, avec ses compagnons au regard si triste qui en dit long

Merci à vous de vous battre encore, là où je n'ai plus la force... Milles pardons

----------


## fafa38

N'hésitez pas à aider l'asso Mukitza...Il y a un appel au don pour pouvoir rapatrier d'autre loulous avant l'hiver qui risque d'être terriblement mortel.... ::  !

j'attend moi même un petit loulou de là bas en FA !  ::  Et je croise très fort les doigts! car ils sont nombreux à mourir avant même d'avoir connu un peu de douceur !

----------


## mallo

J'ai contacté Julian Mcmahon (je suis une fan), puisqu'il aime les chiens. Sait on jamais....

----------


## teuleu

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=iZEOj...ature=youtu.be sauvetage Belge .Des chiens à adopter

----------


## momo

Merci à toutes ces merveilleuses personnes...la vidéo est superbe.

----------


## manoe

Merci pour ce document chargé d'émotion (difficile d'ailleurs de ne pas verser une larme...). Une grosse pensée à ceux et celles qui ont rendu ce sauvetage possible, à ces loulous pour qui la vie va pouvoir enfin commencer, mais aussi à tous ceux restés en enfer.

----------


## rafaela13

Un petit message en passant ! Merci à tous de continuer à nous soutenir et d'aider les petits roumains ! Je rappelle que nous avons des chiens de tous les caractères, tous les gabarits, toutes les bouilles pratiquement... Je viens bientôt mettre 30 chiots à l'adoption sur le forum mukitza...  N'hésitez pas à en parler autour de vous ou venir craquer  ::

----------


## OBELIX2806

Je pleure encore 
Ces regards des loulous sont chargés de toute les souffrances subies . Un autre plein de joie va venir

----------


## superdogs

[QUOTE=mallo;2019567[B]]Mon dieu, *je ne souhaite plus trop revenir sur ce post et je m'en excuse. Mais trop de mal quand je sais que je ne peux plus aider.[*/B]

Merci pour la vidéo, qui évidemment m'a fait pleurer. Ca me fait penser à mon Nougat (Espagne) lors de son arrivée parmi nous, avec ses compagnons au regard si triste qui en dit long

*Merci à vous de vous battre encore, là où je n'ai plus la force... Milles pardons[*/QUOTE]

Je peux comprendre Mallo, je suis exactement dans le même cas... 

j'ai lu rapidement le message d'une rescuenne qui se bat pour les chiens roumains (bravo à elle) et qui a craqué, disant qu'elle avait le sentiment que tout le monde s'en fichait... et que m^me les adoptés laissaient tout le monde indifférent...  peut être qu'elle se reconnaitra..

Je voudrais remettre les choses bien à plat : je crois que certains, dont moi, ne s'en fichent pas du tout, y pensent au quotidien, lisent et suivent les post, avec les larmes aux yeux, et l'impuissance comme un reproche à soi meme permanent...  : plus de place à la maison, pas le temps nécessaire pour gérer dans de bonnes conditions, un chien relativement trauma, pas de moyens financiers pour aider, parce que les post il y en a de partout, des charges comme tout le monde qui s'accumulent et se multiplient.... déjà des chiens à la maison qui ont besoin aussi de soins...et puis ce nombre, ce nombre impressionnant de chiens, jour après jour.... on sait que le massacre continue, on sait que chaque jour, c'est la torture, la faim, la misère, et la mort ... mais je ne veux pas qu'on me rende responsable, je me sens déjà bien impuissante.. les responsables, ce ne sont pas nous...

Et mille pensées et remerciements pour ceux qui jettent toute leur énergie dans cette cause, sans jamais faiblir...
Et tout ça sans méchanceté, mais juste comme une simple et douloureuse réalité  ::

----------


## manoe

> Je voudrais remettre les choses bien à plat : je crois que certains, dont moi, ne s'en fichent pas du tout, y pensent au quotidien, lisent et suivent les post, avec les larmes aux yeux, et l'impuissance comme un reproche à soi meme permanent...  : plus de place à la maison, pas le temps nécessaire pour gérer dans de bonnes conditions, un chien relativement trauma, pas de moyens financiers pour aider, parce que les post il y en a de partout, des charges comme tout le monde qui s'accumulent et se multiplient.... déjà des chiens à la maison qui ont besoin aussi de soins...et puis ce nombre, ce nombre impressionnant de chiens, jour après jour.... on sait que le massacre continue, on sait que chaque jour, c'est la torture, la faim, la misère, et la mort ... mais je ne veux pas qu'on me rende responsable, je me sens déjà bien impuissante.. les responsables, ce ne sont pas nous...
> 
> Et mille pensées et remerciements pour ceux qui jettent toute leur énergie dans cette cause, sans jamais faiblir...
> Et tout ça sans méchanceté, mais juste comme une simple et douloureuse réalité


+ 1 !!

----------


## OBELIX2806

SUPERDOGS a dit :
*e voudrais remettre les choses bien à plat : je crois que certains, dont moi, ne s'en fichent pas du tout, y pensent au quotidien, lisent et suivent les post, avec les larmes aux yeux, et l'impuissance comme un reproche à soi meme permanent... : plus de place à la maison, pas le temps nécessaire pour gérer dans de bonnes conditions, un chien relativement trauma, pas de moyens financiers pour aider, parce que les post** il y en a de partout, des charges comme tout le monde qui s'accumulent et se multiplient.... déjà des chiens à la maison qui ont besoin aussi de soins...et puis ce nombre, ce nombre impressionnant de chiens, jour après jour.... on sait que le massacre continue,* *on sait que chaque jour, c'est la torture, la faim, la misère, et la mort ... mais je ne veux pas qu'on me rende responsable, je me sens déjà bien impuissante.. les responsables, ce ne sont pas nous...*

Je partage tout à fait .
Pour ma part je soutiens le refuge de la Fondation SKY à IASI et je suis des plus heureuses dès qu'un loulou de quelque asso soit il, est adopté . Mais entre la diffusion sur différents sites, réponses à des adoptants et FA potentielles,gestion des FA, l'administratif ...je ne me manifeste pas par manque de temps . Mais la souffrance qui perdure en Roumanie ne quitte pas mes pensées

----------


## souricette2

Je suis très investie dans une asso qui sort des chiens de refuges espagnols et nous les faisons adopter en France; cela ne m'empêche pas de suivre ce qui se passe en Roumanie, et d'envoyer un petit don quand je peux. Comme le disait quelqu'un plus haut, nous ne sommes coupables de rien, nous faisons ce que nous pouvons pour aider, dans la mesure de nos moyens, toujours trop faibles hélas...Nous n'allons pas culpabiliser en plus !

----------


## bab

Un article paru dans "Le Matin", journal suisse  :: 

http://www.lematin.ch/suisse/faut-ar...story/20819880

----------


## mallo

Merci Superdogs.  :: 

Je suis les sauvetages de Mukitza sur facebook et une assoc US qui arrive à sauver des chiens de Roumanie (k9 Angels)...

----------


## France34

Merci, BAB, d'avoir signalé cet article . Bravo pour les Suisses . Cela fait chaud au coeur, mais , comme dit Lolita MORENO, à qui je rend gràce pour tout ce qu'elle fait pour ces malheureux , c'est une goutte d'eau dans l'océan .Nous n'avons pas le pouvoir d'arrêter ces atrocités : envoyer des mails aux commissaires européens, aux députés européens , aux ambassadeurs , c'est tout ce que je peux faire et les coupables , ce n'est pas nous mais le gouvernement roumain, les autorités qui laissent faire et les tueurs ! ::

----------


## superdogs

> Un article paru dans "Le Matin", journal suisse 
> 
> http://www.lematin.ch/suisse/faut-ar...story/20819880


Lu.. et ben moi, ça me fait  ::  ..; parce que nous ne sommes pas nombreux dans ce monde à vraiment agir à notre petit niveau pour les animaux, et que c'est le combat du pot de terre contre le pot de fer, mais ça me fait du bien quand m^me de savoir que je ne suis pas toute seule à être "regardée comme la BB (péjoratif bien sur) du coin"' par ceux qui vivent égoistement leur petit confort quotidien !

----------


## Titipa87

Bonne nouvelle du jour .
Je viens enfin de recevoir mon 30 MA de Novembre . Les chiens de Roumanie ont droit à un petit encadré dans la catégorie "actualités animalières " avec une photo d'un chien . Ils ont cités plusieurs phrases du porte parole de la fondation BB .
Super , non ?  ::

----------


## France34

Merci TITIPA, pour les info que tu nous transmets ; c'est déjà ça, mais malheureusement tout le monde ne lit pas 30 millions d'amis ! IL faudrait qu'ils passent ces infos à la télé .

----------


## selwinou

:: UP

----------


## Titipa87

Ils tournent peut être un reportage (je suis optimiste hein) ? Tu sais , je pense que c'est assez dur de tourner dans ce pays .



Spoiler:  



 
  Un homme a carrément été tué parce qu'il voulait sauver un chien , donc allez imaginer des journalistes ...

----------


## France34

Aprés tous les mails que j'ai envoyés, j'ai enfin reçu une réponse du cabinet de Michel BARNIER, commissaire européen (ancien ministre de l'agriculture en France)qui transmet ma demande à Madame Joanna DARMANIN, chef de cabinet du commissaire européen Tonio BORG, chargé de la Santé et des consommateurs . Si des personnes veulent lui écrire pour dénoncer  le massacre en Roumanie, en joignant des photos "softs" mais évocatrices, voici l'adresse de la commission européenne : B-1049 BRUXELLES  BELGIQUE .

----------


## Fahn

Ce n'est que le code postal  ::

----------


## lili-vanille

"soft" mais évocatrices" ? rien que ça ? ça ne les fera pas bouger, ça a déjà été fait des milliers de fois depuis début octobre... mêmes les vidéos des massacres ne les ont pas fait bouger ! S'en foutent...

----------


## France34

Je répond à FAHN que l'adresse que j'ai sur la lettre est : Commission européenne (ajouter Cabinet de Monsieur Tonio BORG) , B-1049  BRUXELLES  BELGIQUE !
LILI-VANILLE a certainement raison : il n'y a certainement plus rien à faire pour sauver ces malheureux chiens !!!

----------


## lili-vanille

Si. il faut en sortir un maximum de Roumanie... c'est la seule chance qui leur reste ! alors on ne els sauvera pas tous, mais ceux-là vivront !

----------


## France34

Moi, je suis âgée, seule et malade : je ne peux rien faire pour eux,hélas, sinon j'en aurais recueilli 3 ou 4 ! :: 
Si j'ai proposé d'envoyer des photos "softs"( ex : chiens tués allongés sur la route par centaines), c'est que c'était destiné à une dame, mais si celà a déjà été envoyé par milliers  avec photos et vidéos dures, ce n'est évidemment pas la peine de continuer à écrire.

----------


## lili-vanille

Il faut diffuser partout pour eux : FB, forums, mais aussi affichettes dans les cabinets vétérinaires, bouche à oreille (voisins, famille, amis...)

----------


## France34

Ce sont de trés bonnes initiatives !

----------


## superdogs

Fait et refait Lili Vanille, diffusion à un max de véto : résultat NEANT
Bouche à oreille : "oh non, quelle horreur" "non, je ne veux pas savoir", "mais pourquoi ," etc, etc. Quand on ajoute : tu ne voudrais pas en faire sortir un de la-bas ? "oh non non non, j'ai trop peur qu'il soit traumatisé " "pfff, de toute façon, ça changera rien"...etc, etc

franchement,  ::

----------


## OBELIX2806

La nouvelle législation plutôt à saluer dans un pays civilisé pousse à la monstruosités en Roumanie :
Voir le lien pour le comprendre 

http://www.rescue-forum.com/sos-appe...0/#post2191067

----------


## OBELIX2806

au refuge de IASI dans la nuit de mercredi à jeudi : 
*Malheureusement Ofelia nest plus la depuis cette nuit, ni elle ni Crin qui sont parties rejoindre leurs copains au ciel, si ca existe.Leu, Dido et Printesa ne se sentent pas du tout bien non plus mais je crois quils sont hors du danger deja. Ils ont etais empoisones la nuit passe et comme Ofelia etais toute jeune et pas encore vaccine (elle est chez nous depuis tres peu de temps) le poison a etais trop forte pour elle. Quand a Crin il etais vieux et puis il etais tres gourmand et je crois quil a manger plus que les autres. Leu, Dido et Printesa sont tres mal au point mais ils sont en soins et on pense que pour eux le risqué est parti. Quelqun est venu et a jeter de la viande par desous la cloture juste en face dans la cour et ces petits etais justement la, ils ne dormais pas encore. Cetais le tour de Gabi hier soir mais il etais tres loin vers les chevaux parce que nous avons le foin et les pailles deriere et jai toujours peur que
quelqun
viens metre le feu. Cest pour ca que je dis toujours que la nuit il faudrais sourveiller plutot cet endroit la parce que dans le reste du refuge les toutous sont les meilleurs gardiens. Il a entendu une voiture sarreter et puis repartir mais quand il est arrive en bas, cetais trop tard pour la petite Ofelia qui est morte quelques minutes après. Crin vivais encore quand nous sommes arrives mais dans un quart dheure il etais parti aussi avant que Maxim commence a leurs donne les soins. Leu, Dido et Printesa ont mange moins peutetre ou cest a parce quils sont plus forts, plus resistents mais ils sont encore avec nous. Nous avons trouve des touts petits morceaux de viande que nous avons amene au laboratoire pour voir de quell sort de poison il sagit. Je ne sais meme plus quoi dire, jai marre davoir toujours le coeur envahi de la haine et du degout, ca me fais de plus en plus mal, cest comme un poid lourd que je porte
toujours
avec moi. Des fois je ne trouve plus la force ni pour hahir ni pour les maudir tous ces salauds et jai limpresion que les humains cest une espece disparue, cest nest que les saletes qui restent encore*

----------


## le gall

Obélix, ce que je viens de lire est simplement monstrueux : c'est la HAINE de l'animal de la façon la plus vile, la plus minable et la plus lâche. Pas d'autres mots pour qualifier ces êtres sans foi ni loi. 
Mais "l'œil était dans la tombe et regardait Caîn". Pour ces pourritures, l'œil sera là et leur fera payer aux centuples leur forfait.
J'ai deux petites puces roumaines adoptées chez Lenuta et je n'ose imaginer dans quel état je serais si quelqu'un osait leur faire quoi que ce soit.
RIP à vous pauvres petits êtres qui jusqu'au bout avez cru à la bonté humaine et courage à vous tous qui les aidez

----------


## OBELIX2806

Voici le texte écrit par Lucindie en hommage à CRIN et à OFELIA 

_Je m'appelle CRIN, j'ai été trouvé tout bébé en 2007, je ne me souviens plus très bien de ces premiers mois, mais plus tard je voulais ma famille à moi, à l'époque c'était mon unique préoccupation, des caresses rien que pour moi m'auraient beaucoup plu, j'avais le droit de rêver ?

Je me suis bien vite aperçu que, même si Mariana (c'est notre Maman à tous) dit de moi que je suis très doux et sociable, je n'intéresse personne, plein de copains et de copines sont partis rejoindre leur famille et moi...... et bien je suis resté et puis un jour j'ai dit ça suffit, cela fait du bien au moral de taper de la patte, puisque personne ne me veux et bien moi aussi, je ne veux pas de vous ! Mon chez moi, c'est chez Maman Mariana, j'y suis, j'y reste ! Tout fier, j'ai changé de statut, je suis passé dans les "A parrainer", là encore...... personne ! Mais je m'en fiche puisque je sais que je resterai toujours avec Ma Maman.

Voilà pour ma petite vie, qui est tranquille, entourée de beaucoup d'amour !

Il y a quelques jours, Maman Mariana, a trouvé une toute petite chose que l'on avait jetée de la voiture juste devant la porte du refuge qui pleurait..... cette petite chose, pleine de contusions, nous l'avons appelée OFELIA, elle est belle comme un coeur, et ce petit coeur a déjà conquis sa future maman, loin très loin. Elle a beaucoup de chance mais je ne l'envie pas, j'ai trop d'habitudes ici et je m'y sens bien !

Tous les soirs, nous aimons bien vadrouiller d'une niche à l'autre, notre copain GABI surveillait pour nous défendre des méchants rôdeurs. Une voiture s'est arrêtée et on nous a lancé des boules qui sentaient très bon, LEU, PRINSETA, DIDO, OFELIA et moi, nous nous sommes précipités pour les manger, j'étais le plus prêt, c'est moi qui en ait mangé le plus, je suis très fier de mon exploit ! GABI n'était pas content il a couru vers nous en criant. Très vite je me suis aperçu que bébé OFELIA n'allait pas bien, la gourmande avait du en manger trop, ses yeux me regardaient comme pour m'appeler au secours, je n'ai pas compris pourquoi mais je lui ai fait plein de liches pour la rassurer. 

Maman Mariana est arrivée, j'ai lu la peur sur son visage, elle nous a tous regardé, puis a pris OFELIA dans ses bras en pleurant, c'est alors que j'ai eu très mal au ventre, le brouillard est tombé sur mes yeux, je n'entendais plus bien notre Maman, et ce mal qui s'intensifiait me rongeait de plus en plus ; j'ai voulu reprendre ma respiration et...... je n'ai plus rien entendu du tout, le mal était parti, mais je ne voyais plus personne! Je me suis levé pour suivre OFELIA qui marchait déjà sur une grande route toute blanche, au loin très loin quelqu'un nous attendait et plus nous nous approchions, plus j'avais l'impression de reconnaître..... MIRANDA qui nous attendait pour nous faire entrer dans son beau pays ! Ce pays ou personne ne pleure, ou tout n'est que joie et amour._

----------


## myri_bonnie

Je ne sais plus quoi dire ou écrire, il n'y a pas de mots. J'ai plusieurs fois aidé financièrement mais j'admire surtout les personnes qui se battent sur place et qui perdent certainement toute foi en la bonté humaine.....
Une pensée pour ces malheureux chiens qui n'avaient rien fait à personne.....

----------


## France34

Celui qui a fait ça n'est pas un homme : c'est de la bouillie immonde !!! ::

----------


## OBELIX2806

*Je ne trouve pas de mots pour les qualifier 
Je ne pourrais tenir dans ce pays maudit . 
La force de caractère de Mariana et d'autres défenseurs de la PA force l'admiration*

----------


## myri_bonnie

> *Je ne trouve pas de mots pour les qualifier 
> Je ne pourrais tenir dans ce pays maudit . 
> La force de caractère de Mariana et d'autres défenseurs de la PA force l'admiration*


Ce n'est malheureusement pas propre à la Roumanie, même si c'est particulièrement horrible là pour le moment. Mais la même chose a eu lieu en Grèce au moments des JO (sorry si je me répète). J'ai deux ex-chiennes de rue d'Athènes qui ont eu la chance d'être sorties avant les empoisonnements de l'époque. 
J'espère qu'un maximum de chiens pourront être sauvés et que cette folie meurtrière prendra fin, mais je ne sais pas comment. On se sent si impuissants....

----------


## Aponi26

*je pleure je pleure je pleure, de rage de dégout de désespoir... 
pauvre petits, pauvres de vous..... de nous faux humains...*.
 :: *
marianna je pense à toi....à Ofelia à Crin....vous animaux humains et non humains qui vous battez à coup d'amour, de baisers, et de tant de larmes aussi....je vous aime.* 
 ::  ::  ::  :: 
bordel c'est intolérable quand cesseront ces horreurs....hommes de peu de foi et de coeur vide....disparaissez! ::

----------


## manoe

RIP pauvres petites victimes de la barbarie humaine. J'espère qu'il existe ce monde meilleur où vous tous petits martyrs connaissez enfin le bonheur dont vous avez été privés sur terre. 
Moi aussi j'en pleure de toute cette cruauté, cette injustice à l'égard de ces anges innocents qui ne demandaient que de l'amour. Je suis admirative de tout ce que peut faire Mariana car en ce qui me concerne, je ne pourrai bientôt plus ne serait-ce que lire tous ces messages atroces, découragée par ces abominations qui ne cesseront jamais et contre lesquelles on se sent tellement impuissant... Respect Mariana comme à tous ceux qui, comme vous, luttent au milieu même de l'horreur.

----------


## souricette2

c'est insupportable de penser que, même dans leurs pauvres refuges, on vient agresser ces malheureux chiens innocents...Je n'en dirai pas plus, j'ai trop de haine, là ...RIP, petits martyrs, et beaucoup de courage aux gens qui luttent sur place, ce sont de vrais héros et héroines...

----------


## OBELIX2806

Oui RESPECT . En la soutenant on donne un peu de notre force
Mais il vrai que de par le monde les êtres dits humains affligent les pires tortures aux faibles et innocents : russie, chine ..........la liste est trop longue 
je ne crois plus dans l'humanité

----------


## souricette2

on est deux, Obélix, je suis de plus en plus cynique envers la plupart des humains...trop, c'est trop, partout...

----------


## ORCHIDEE 28

La cruauté gratuite envers ces pauvres loulous innocents... On ne peut ressentir qu'un sentiment de rage et d'impuissance face à de tels actes...  ::  Quel mérite vous avez de vous battre sur place pour ces petites misères victimes rejetées...  Merci, merci pour eux!!!  ::

----------


## OBELIX2806

Oui, comme quelqun le disait : RESPECT , TRES GRAND RESPECT

----------


## lili-vanille

Il y a aussi un rassemblement à Strasbourg, mais pas encore d'affiche (l'évènement est sur Facebook, celui de Caen aussi)... Puis, peut-être Toulouse, mais il faut attendre un peu... On peut en organiser partout !

----------


## declor92

Lien FB en signature.

*www.facebook.com/events/1466638336897849/?fref=ts*

----------


## lili-vanille

Bonne idée ! ;-)

----------


## myri_bonnie

J'espère qu'il y aura du monde, le rassemblement à Bruxelles avait attiré .... une quinzaine de personnes, essentiellement des Allemands....

Ce matin une collègue roumaine qui connait mon implication est venue me dire qu'une petite fille d'1 an 1/2 avait été tuée (hier je crois) par un chien de rue.... Je n'ai pas trouvé l'info en ligne, mais si c'est vrai ça va encore mettre de l'huile sur le feu. Ma collègue est sympa, mais je voyais bien que mes arguments n'arrivaient pas à la convaincre pleinement....

----------


## lili-vanille

Elle avait 3 ans, et c'est dans son jardin... Donc sans doute un chien de la famille... :-(

- - - Mise à jour - - -

Il y aura une troisième manif (les français se réveilleraient-ils ?!) à Lille.

https://www.facebook.com/events/1450119638557425/

----------


## souricette2

que faisait la petite seule dans la rue ??? (si cette histoire est vraie !)

----------


## lili-vanille

Comme déjà écrit juste au-dessus, elle était dans son jardin - donc ce n'est pas un chien de la rue qui l'a agressée...

----------


## myri_bonnie

> Comme déjà écrit juste au-dessus, elle était dans son jardin - donc ce n'est pas un chien de la rue qui l'a agressée...


Je ne suis pas certaine que ce soit la même histoire que la mienne, mais de toute façon, malheureusement, les circonstances n'intéresseront pas les fous furieux qui n'attendent qu'un prétexte de plus pour massacrer.....

----------


## Samsoudi

Bonjour , peut on me dire ou se déroulera cette manif  ? conseil de  l Europe ? j ai l intention d y aller . Merci

----------


## lili-vanille

Pour celle de Strasbourg, le lieu ni l'heure n'ont encore été donnés...

----------


## Samsoudi

Merci  Lili-Vanille

----------


## duma762000

Pour OBELIX : pouvez vous transmettre ce message à Mariana : je suis l'adoptante d'Oly, la bergère allemande dont des gens ont volé les yeux et que Mariana et Dan ont sauvé deux fois. Oly est toujours avec moi, elle se porte très bien. Elle a trois autres copains (une petite x caniche, et 2 lévriers espagnols). Elle est super. Comme elle est agressive avec les chiens qu'elle ne connait pas, nous allons aux cours d'éducation depuis 1 an et demi. Elle obéit très bien malgré son handicap. Le club nous a proposé de passer le 1er brevet (CSAU), nous allons essayer bien qu'Oly a du mal à rester sans bouger car elle angoisse de rester seule.
J'espère que ce petit message va redonner du courage et du moral à Mariana, je suis sûre qu'elle se rappelle d'Oly. 
Sauver un chien ne sauvera pas le monde mais pour lui cela changera sa vie entière. Merci Mariana

Oly à la maison


Oly avant son adoption

----------


## teuleu

Voici une  pétition à signer et à diffuser   http://www.avaaz.org/fr/petition/Tra...rants/?tOHUxab                        : 

*Traian Basescu, Président de la Roumanie: Campagne de stérilisation des chiens errants* 
De nouvelles vagues de violence ont eu lieu contre les refuges uvrant pour la protection des chiens errants en Roumanie ces dernières 24h.

Des brigades musclées, "l'ASPA", interviennent de force dans les refuges qui tentent de placer des chiens en Europe, les arrache des chenils avec une extrême violence en dissuadant du poing les bénévoles qui tentent de les en empêcher (voir témoignages et vidéos ci-dessous). Le seul but de ces actions est déradiquer les chiens et ce, dans des conditions plus qu'obscures et dénuées de toute compassion.

Nous demandons donc à Monsieur le Président de la Roumanie, Monsieur Traian Basescu de mettre en place une campagne de stérilisation nationale et l'arrêt immédiat des actions des milices de l'ASPA.
Voici la déclaration d'un bénévole de l'un de ses refuges, vidéos à l'appui:
"Il s'est passé quelque chose de terrible aujourd'hui en Roumanie

Certains d'entre vous doivent déjà être au courant, mais je partage pour les autres, car les dénonciations ont surtout lieu sur les réseaux sociaux. 

Le gouvernement roumain a formé une espèce de milice, l'ASPA, dont la mission est d'appliquer les lois ignobles concernant l'abattage systématique des chiens non pucés. 

Aujourd'hui, l'ASPA est entrée de force dans un refuge privé, "ADP 6" qui travaillait en partenariat avec l'association allemande Vier Pfoten, autrement dit Quatre Pattes. 

Ils ont forcé les grilles et sont entrés à plusieurs camions, une bonne dizaine d'hommes avec des lassos et des cages. Ils ont capturé violemment 90 chiens, certains sont morts avant même d'avoir atteint les cages (je l'ai vu de mes propres yeux sur des vidéos tournées par les bénévoles scandalisés du refuge) car avec le lasso ils les trainent sur une centaine de mètres en les étouffant. Ils sont repartis après avoir chargé les 90 chiens dans les camions. 

Les bénévoles qui ont tenté de s'interposer ont été menacés d'être roués de coups. La police, qui était sur place, n'a rien dit et a regardé l'ASPA agir, alors qu'ils étaient entrés par effraction et qu'ils capturaient pour la plupart des chiens pucés, vaccinés et prêts à voyager et étaient adoptés en UK. et ce refuge avait un contrat avec la mairie!! 

15 chiens ont été retrouvés à la fourrière de Bragadiru, des membres de l'association ont essayé de venir les rechercher. La fourrière est ouverte de 14h à 20h, ils sont arrivés à 16h. On leur a dit qu'ils n'étaient pas arrivés dans les heures d'ouverture, car depuis que la fourrière est devenue le QG de l'ASPA, elle ouvre maintenant de 8h à 14h. Bien sûr, ça n'a jamais été stipulé nulle part, et il y a de grosses chances que les chiens disparaissent dans la nuit... 

Ca peut arriver demain à n'importe lequel des refuges que nous aidons : Anda, Carmina, Tamara, Timisoara... 

Comment protéger nos chiens ? Que peut-on faire ???? "

Vidéos prises ces dernières 24h:

https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?v...type=2&theater

https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?v...type=2&theater
Partagez au maximum et signez. Merci.


http://www.avaaz.org/fr/petition/Tra...rants/?tOHUxab

----------


## Samsoudi

Mais ca devient pire que la dictature ...

----------


## Flo13

J'ai signé, mais le texte s'est effacé puisque je ne signe pas avec Faceb..k. ::

----------


## ULTRA67

Mon dieu , je n'ai pas de mot pour expliquer ce que je ressent , pourquoi tant de haine , et d'atrocités envers des etres innocents, venir les chercher dans des refuges ou ils étaient sensé etre a l'abri . Mon incompréhension se transforme en haine pour ce pays et la plupart de ses habitants .

----------


## myri_bonnie

C'est *épouvantable*, j'ai signé mais je regrette que la pétition ne soit qu'en français ce qui limite sa diffusion internationale.

----------


## Am Stram Gram

Si ca vous choque, mobilisez vous aux manif prévus bientôt dans toute la France

----------


## lili-vanille

Pour ceux qui ont accès à facebook :

https://www.facebook.com/events/6528...an_user_joined

Pour les autres, il y a des rassemblements déjà prévus pour le 17 mai à Caen, Clermont-frerrand, Lille, Strafsbourg, Toulouse... d'autres se préparent... sans doute à Dijon, Grenoble... Ouvrez l'oeil, il y aura des affiches ! ;-)

----------


## lyloo56

Et contre la corruption en RO, vous avez un plan ?

Parce que visiblement tout ce que nous avons pu faire la première fois n'a servit à rien.
Donc là je peine à y croire.

----------


## France34

J'ai signé la pétition mais ça ne sert à rien puisque elle est adressée à celui qui ordonne tous ces massacres !!!  ::  Il faudrait l'envoyer à tous les dirigeants des pays civilisés !!!

----------


## cricket

une manif prevu a lyon aussi ....

----------


## lyloo56

Des rassemblements seront organisés dans TOUTE la France et ailleurs.
Les filles en ont créé un pour Lyon, j'en ai créé un en Bretagne. Le but étant de faire parler de NOS ROUMAINS, un même jour : le 17.05.2014

Si rien de prévu dans votre région n'hésitez pas à prendre l'initiative vous aussi !
Il y a une page FB générale qui recense tous les rassemblements  ::

----------


## isabelle75

pétition signée, et dire qu'ils ne veulent pas de leurs roms et que c'est nous qui devons les supporter et payer pour eux ... ce pays n'a plus rien d'humain et évidemment qu'ils sont partants pour enlever les chiens puisqu'ils sont payés !!! si les autorités avaient pris le problème à la base (stérilisation) ont en seraient pas là du temps ou Bardot était intervenue, mais ce pays de voleur a détournés l'argent prévu pour les stérilisations pour se le mettre dans la poche, qu'on ne vienne pas faire une collecte pour les aider si un jour il y a un gros problème chez eux je n'aiderai surement pas ! de toute façon c'est le pays de Dracula donc ils sont forcément assoiffés de sang ils ont de qui tenir ces pourris !  ::   j'ai regardé les vidéos et j'en suis malade pour ces pauvres betes, il n'y a pas assez de mobilisations et je croyais qu'en France on aimaient les animaux !

----------


## lyloo56

Bucarest ne veut plus de chiens dans sa ville. Donc qu'ils soient sté ou pas, ils s'en tapent.
En France peu aiment " les " animaux, beaucoup aiment " leurs " animaux.

Si vous souhaitez aider concrètement n'oubliez pas que nos roumains cherchent également des FA et des adoptants ...

----------


## Flo13

Si le gouvernement roumain voulait se débarrasser de ses chiens correctement, beaucoup d'associations européennes seraient prêtes à intervenir dans la pays. Parmi les chiens tués dans le refuge, certains devaient quitter le territoire, et de toute façon ils n'étaient pas errants. Le gouvernement pense "faire plaisir" à la population, mais les gens ne doivent pas être dupes et savoir que de toute façon d'ici quelques années tout recommencera comme avant. Ce que fait le gouvernement roumain, c'est du travail de m.e puisque ponctuel et sans aucun résultat sur le long terme.

----------


## lyloo56

Le gouvernement fait ça pour lui et son tourisme. Il se fout bien de la population.
Ce qui s'est passé au refuge dernièrement est très flou. Nous avons eu des infos sures venant de RO et il semblerait que ce n'était pas une rafle par hasard et inattendue.

Il n'y a pas trente six manières d'agir en ce moment. Si on veut sauver les chiens, il faut des gens ICI en France, comme ils le font si bien en Belgique et en Allemagne pour les accueillir en FA ou adoptions.

----------


## Flo13

Il s'agit de dizaines de milliers de chiens, les FA sont blindées depuis septembre  ::

----------


## lyloo56

Je sais bien ... J'ai deux roumains à la maison. Il ne faut rien lacher.

Mobilisez un max de personnes, d'asso et les médias pendant les rassemblements.

----------


## Flo13

Une manifestation à Nice se prépare:
https://www.facebook.com/events/1473...y_type=regular

----------


## capucin65

comme c'est bien dit Isabelle 75. je suis ok d'accord dans ses vérités! ces gens là sont des FOUS!           Quel tourisme? Allez en roumanie?Y'a bien plus civilisé! je 'travaille' avec des roumains qui ont quittés leur pays,ils ont honte de ce qu'il se passe dans leur ex pays au sujet de cette barbarie envers les animaux. Osons jamais imaginer une seule infime seconde ce dont serait capable ces gens massacreurs d'animaux, en temps de guerre avec des humains!!!!!!!

----------


## lyloo56

Capucin, je connais la Roumanie et nous avons des contacts là bas. Ne me traitez pas indirectement de menteuse svp.
Heureusement que certains roumains ont honte ! Ce n'est pas les habitants qu'il faut condamner mais le gouvernement.

Je suis FA et adoptante, je suis bénévole pour un refuge roumain. Donc je connais les vérités ...

----------


## Am Stram Gram

> Il n'y a pas trente six manières d'agir en ce moment. Si on veut sauver  les chiens, il faut des gens ICI en France, comme ils le font si bien en  Belgique et en Allemagne pour les accueillir en FA ou adoptions.


La France, la Belgique ou l'Allemagne ne pourrons jamais accueillir tous les chiens de Roumanie et des pays Serbe, il faut rester réaliste. Il faut arriver à changer les mentalités pour améliorer le quotidien des chiens là bas.

----------


## lyloo56

Je n'ai jamais dit qu'on les sauverait tous. Ce serait purement utopiste.

Changer la mentalité d'un gouvernement c'est autre chose que de changer la façon de faire d'habitants.
Si la moitié des gens qui pleurnichent sur le net (sur FB c'est chose quotidienne) ouvraient leur porte à un roumain, un grand nombre serait déjà sauvés  ::

----------


## teuleu



----------


## Am Stram Gram

C'est pareil^^ tout le monde ne peux pas accueillir, ca empêche pas de vouloir faire quelque chose pour eux

----------


## France34

Je donne l'email  du chef de cabinet du commissaire chargé de la santé animale et de la consommation : SANCO-CONSULT-G3@ec-europa : il m'avait aimablement répondu que la Roumanie avait dit qu'elle avait pris des initiatives pour la gestion des chiens errants ! Il faudrait lui écrire en masse pour lui faire connaître les "initiatives de la Roumanie" ! Je précise que ce monsieur est membre de l'Organisation mondiale de la santé animale : il a les moyens d'agir si il veut !

----------


## souricette2

je crois que le vrai problème est là ; toutes sortes de raisons font que les décisionnaires ne VEULENT pas agir, même s'ils en ont les moyens...nous n'avons pas toutes les données, loin d elà ...

----------


## France34

Peut-être s'ils reçoivent une avalanche de mails avec, pour ceux ou celles qui savent  le faire , des photos CHOCS, leur conscience sera un peu tourmentée et se bougeront-ils ??? ::

----------


## Am Stram Gram

C'est fait depuis sept d'inonder les boites mail des élites, ils s'en fichent pour 90% d'entre eux

----------


## OBELIX2806

Je me souviens parfaitement d'OLY et je suis si heureuse qu'elle ai trouvé auprès de vous Duma une famille aimante et patiente 
Je fais suivre ces nouvelles et photos à Mariana car vous avez raison , de telles nouvelles la confortent et la réconfortent 
MERCI MERCI MERCI et bisous à Oly

----------


## France34

A tout hasard,si ça intéresse quelqu'un, je donne l'e-mail d'une organisation dont m'a parlé la personnalité européenne qui m'a écrit : WWW.carodog .eu . Je ne viendrai plus sur ce post puisqu'il est vain d'écrire aux autorités et,  malade, je ne peux adopter de chiens roumains ; je ne peux donc rien faire pour eux et ça me fait trop mal au coeur !

----------


## manoe

Je partage votre point de vue France34 : tous les mails envoyés, les pétitions signées, etc, bref, tout ce que l'on essaie de faire à notre petit niveau ne sert finalement à rien. Je baisse aussi les bras d'impuissance, de lassitude et aussi d'écoeurement.

----------


## lyloo56

C'est dommage de baisser les bras. Même si ça ne sert à rien je serai le 17 mai dans la rue à crier ma colère.
Ma conscience m'y oblige et mon coeur aussi.

----------


## lili-vanille

Voilà le lien Facebook des 9 rassemblements déjà prévus le 17 mai en France 
(d'autres devraient suivre...) :


https://www.facebook.com/events/6528..._mall_activity

----------


## Flo13

Concernant la manifestation à Nice (s'il y a assez de monde), elle se ferait devant le consultat de Roumanie; d'après ce que j'ai vu sur GoogleEarth, celui-ci est complètement excentré. Si on manifeste là-bas, quel sera l'impact? le consul sera en vadrouille pour le week-end et il n'y aura personne dans les rues. (je ne suis pas inscrite sur Faceb..k, voilà pourquoi j'évoque ce problème ici).
Est-ce que quelqu'un de Rescue pourrait m'en dire plus sur cette manif?

----------


## lili-vanille

Objection transmise !

Pour le moment, pas d'autres détails... Nous informerons ici. ;-)

----------


## OBELIX2806

IL FAUT CONTINUER : 6 chiots qui devaient venir en fin de semaine en France pour adoption ont été empoisnnés par des visiteurs au refuge de Mariana . Les 3 mâles sont morts et les 3 femelles entre la vie et la mort 
Sans doute des réprésailles pour empêcher Mariana de dire ce qui se passe en ce pays

----------


## myri_bonnie

Une petite goutte d'eau (belge): http://www.deredactie.be/cm/vrtnieuw....140324_Chiens

J'ai vu aussi qu'un journal autrichien a relaté les évènements récents: http://www.heute.at/news/welt/art23661,996361 C'est en allemand mais vous reconnaitrez les éléments de la pétition.

----------


## lyloo56

Lu pour les bébés ... Qui avaient tous une solution. Nous devons redoubler de vigilance !!

----------


## lili-vanille

*UP !*



> Voilà le lien Facebook des 10 rassemblements (avec Paris-Trocadéro) déjà prévus le 17 mai en France 
> (d'autres devraient suivre...) :
> 
> 
> https://www.facebook.com/events/6528..._mall_activity

----------


## duma762000

d'autres pétitions, peut être déjà signalées
http://www.avaaz.org/fr/petition/com...manie/?cqBhhdb
http://www.change.org/petitions/aspa...to-the-shelter
http://www.change.org/fr/p%C3%A9titi...e-gouvernement
http://www.change.org/fr/p%C3%A9titi...chiens-errants

je ne retrouve plus l'article mais j'ai lu que l'association 4 pfoten avait retrouvé 65 chiens sur les 90 qui ont été volés.

----------


## lili-vanille

Non, les 15 chiens de Vier Pfoten et 68 de Paws32rescue ont été retrouvés. Les 7 manquants ont été tués par la violence de la capture...:-(

----------


## ULTRA67

Je suis trés triste pour les 7 loulous qui sont mort dans la violence et la terreur a cause de pseudo humains mais tellement soulagés pour tous les autres .

----------


## OBELIX2806

bande de pourris !

----------


## duma762000

un sondage sur la question de l'euthanasie en Roumanie proposé sur un site roumain : 80% pour et seulement 20% contre. Essayons d'inverser la tendance, je ne comprends pas le texte, seulement si on est Pro ou Contra l'euthanasie - on peut voter plusieurs fois par jour

http://www.gandul.info/stiri/pro-sau...Gandul_News%29

----------


## duma762000

pour Obelix : vous pourrez dire à Mariana qu'Oly a brillamment réussi l'examen (CSAU : certificat de sociabilité et d'aptitude à l'utilisation) avec la mention "excellent". C'est un certificat reconnu à l'échelle internationale, première étape vers les brevets et les concours. Bien sûr on s'arrête là car Oly ne pourra pas réussir l'épreuve du saut d'obstacle. Sinon elle est capable de faire tout le reste de l'examen Brevet 1 (couché, pas bouger en groupe, l'apport d'objet, et oui elle le retrouve presque toujours etc...) Nous avons eu la chance d'avoir un juge compréhensif car le règlement interdit aux chiens souffrant d'un handicap d'y participer. Mais les éducateurs se sont mobilisés et ont convaincu le juge : Oly a effectué l'examen exactement dans les mêmes conditions que les autres et à la remise des prix, le responsable du club a tenu à la présenter à tout le monde en expliquant ce qui lui était arrivé. J'ai pensé très fort à Mariana et à son mari, à ce qui se passait en ce moment en Roumanie et j'ai failli pleurer.
_Rien n'est impossible à celui qui aime_

----------


## Flo13

> un sondage sur la question de l'euthanasie en Roumanie proposé sur un site roumain : 80% pour et seulement 20% contre. Essayons d'inverser la tendance, je ne comprends pas le texte, seulement si on est Pro ou Contra l'euthanasie - on peut voter plusieurs fois par jour
> 
> http://www.gandul.info/stiri/pro-sau...Gandul_News%29


ATTENTION AU SONDAGE. Je sais qu'il y en a un qui circule qui demande si on est pour ou contre l'arrêt des massacres!!! donc il ne faut pas répondre contre!! Il vaut mieux comprendre ce que l'on signe.

----------


## Léanna

> Envoyé par *duma762000*  
> 
>                  un sondage sur la question de l'euthanasie en  Roumanie proposé sur un site roumain : 80% pour et seulement 20% contre.  Essayons d'inverser la tendance, je ne comprends pas le texte,  seulement si on est Pro ou Contra l'euthanasie - on peut voter plusieurs  fois par jour
> 
> http://www.gandul.info/stiri/pro-sau...Gandul_News%29


LE SONDAGE EST A CETTE ADRESSE (sur l'autre adresse je tombais juste sur une photo suivie de commentaires) : 
http://www.gandul.info/stiri/pro-sau...andul-12395408

Il se trouve juste en-dessous de la photo et de l'article.

Je ne parle pas roumain, mais j'ai été sur "Google Traduction" et j'y ai inscrit la question de ce sondage 

"_Sunteţi PRO sau CONTRA eutanasierii câinilor fără stăpân?_"

http://translate.google.fr/#auto/fr/...%83p%C3%A2n%3F

et voici la traduction qui en est donnée : "*Êtes-vous pour ou contre l'euthanasie des chiens errants**?*"
*
Donc dans ce cas-là, logiquement, il faut voter "CONTRA".*


Après c'est sûr que quand on ne comprend pas la langue, il vaut mieux toujours bien vérifier ce que çà veut dire, c'est pourquoi j'ai été sur Google Traduction.

*
MISE A JOUR : 
*Lili-Vanille a écrit : 


> * Oui, mais ce sondage est truqué : à chaque fois qu'on vote "NON", 10 votes "Oui" sont comptabilisés, ai-je lu. :-(*

----------


## lili-vanille

Oui, mais ce sondage est truqué : à chaque fois qu'on vote "NON", 10 votes "Oui" sont comptabilisés, ai-je lu. :-(

- - - Mise à jour - - -




Je remets les lieux et horaires.
La date, c'est le *17 mai, Journée Internationale de Mobilisation* contre le massacre.

Les Rendez-vous des villes françaises pour le 17 mai :
- Caen Place du Théâtre - 13h30
- Clermont-Ferrand Place de Jaude - 13h
- Dijon - Place Françoise Rude - 14h30
- Lille - Happening sur la Grande Place de Lille à 14h30.
- Lyon - Place Bellecourt - 14 h
- Marseille L'Ombrière - Vieux Port - 14h
- Nice - à définir.
- Nîmes devant la Maison Carrée - 14h à 18h30
- Paris - Place du Trocadéro 16ème arrdt - 11h à 14h
- Strasbourg - Place Kléber - 14h à 17h
- Toulouse - Le Capitole (Métro) - 11h 17h
- Vannes Rive droite du Port - Quai Eric Tabarly - 13h30

----------


## OBELIX2806

En vous lisant 76200 je pleure d'émotion . Avoir une telle vie était inimaginable pour OLY! 
je transmets à Mariana et encore merci du plus profond de mon coeur

----------


## Mariana-Sky

Bonsoir a vous gentille maman d'Oly!
J'ai beaucoup chercher votre adresse le dernier temps mais j'ai l'ai pas trouve et maintenant vous venez de metre des nouvelles de Oly ici! Quelle chance pour moi! Vous savez, j'ai dis a tout le monde qui a connu Iulia, une chienne avec les yeux araches tout comme Oly, que la petite allais se debrouiller sans, surtout si elle trouve une famille comme nous avons eu la chance de trouver pour Oly.Je vous remercie de tout mon coeur pour tout ce que vous fauts pour elle, je sais que malgres qu'elle ne vois vois pas, elle est tres heureuse et ca c'est n'est que grace a vous. Toutes mes felicitations pour la reucite de son examin, je suis si fiere d'elle! Elle est inteligente notre fifille!!!!
Bonne soiree a vous et beaucoup des calins a ma petite Oly!

----------


## OBELIX2806

voici un lien vers un blog d'une roumaine sur le sort des chiens dans les équarissages
trop atroce 
http://witnessofthesilentsuffering.b...00%3A00-08%3A0

----------


## France34

En cliquant sur ce lien, je n'ai pas trouvé d'informations sur les chiens envoyés à l'équarissage . Je n'ai trouvé que des personnes qui tenaient gentiment un chien ou chat dans leurs bras, ce qui donne chaud au coeur.

----------


## OBELIX2806

Je viens de vérifier 
Il s'agit d'un blog qui est mis à jour 
J'ai effectivement vu les photos des loulous dans les bras et y suis allé de ma larmichette 
Il faut cliquer en bas à droite sur "plus anciens "

----------


## florannie

::  ::  ::  ::  Ces photos vous prennent le coeur, que de beaux chiens qui ne vont pas connaitre une vie digne! Quand à ceux qui les attrapent, je leur ferais volontiers la meme chose pour qu' ils voient ce qu' est la souffrance.Quel pays! ::

----------


## France34

D'accord avec vous FLORANNIE ! J'aimerais bien leur faire la même chose à ces satanés individus  , décideurs et exécutants !!! ::

----------


## lili-vanille



----------


## souricette2

trop affreux, ça prend aux tripes, et on se sent impuissants à changer vraiment les choses

----------


## lili-vanille

On va essayer pourtant ! IL faut être avec nous le 17 mai !

Il y aura des rassemblements dans de noùbreuses villes françaises - et dans le monde entier (jusqu'à Nairobi, San Francisco...)

Diffusez l'info s'il vous plaît !

----------


## OBELIX2806

Je n'ai pu regarder jusqu'au bout 
C'est l'horreur absolue 
Je les vomi

----------


## selwinou

Oui on y sera le 17 mai ! Faites circuler un max 


Lili-vanille je remets tes infos


La date, c'est le *17 mai, Journée Internationale de Mobilisation* contre le massacre.

Les Rendez-vous des villes françaises pour le 17 mai :
- Caen Place du Théâtre - 13h30
- Clermont-Ferrand Place de Jaude - 13h
- Dijon - Place Françoise Rude - 14h30
- Lille - Happening sur la Grande Place de Lille à 14h30.
- Lyon - Place Bellecourt - 14 h
- Marseille L'Ombrière - Vieux Port - 14h
- Nice - à définir.
- Nîmes devant la Maison Carrée - 14h à 18h30
- Paris - Place du Trocadéro 16ème arrdt - 11h à 14h
- Strasbourg - Place Kléber - 14h à 17h
- Toulouse - Le Capitole (Métro) - 11h 17h
- Vannes Rive droite du Port - Quai Eric Tabarly - 13h30

----------


## OBELIX2806

J'ai noté 
Mais je souhaiterais une précision : la manif sur Paris commence à 11 h et se termine à 14 h ?

----------


## lili-vanille

Oui. 

Il y a aussi Niort en plus, 14h place de la Brêche.

----------


## isabelle75

donc Niort est à rajouter sur la liste pour que les personnes de la bàs puissent voire et prendre leurs dispositions, j'espère que la mobilisation rassemblera énormément de monde car il ne faut pas que l'on se retrouve à deux pelés et trois tondus (manif devant l'ambassade roumaine en fin d'année dernière, nous n'étions meme pas 15 personnes ...) il faut dire aussi que c'était un mardi !!! j'ai reçue des photos agrandies des loulous martyrisés d'une personne de rescue, je la remercie vivement et je vais pouvoir préparer ma pancarte avec photos et commentaires !!! oui Obélix Paris c'est 11h jusqu'à 14h place du trocadéro, vous serez à celle de Paris ?

----------


## lili-vanille

Je remets les lieux et horaires.
La date, c'est le *17 mai, Journée Internationale de Mobilisation* contre le massacre.

Les Rendez-vous des villes françaises pour le 17 mai :
- Caen Place du Théâtre - 13h30
- Clermont-Ferrand Place de Jaude - 13h
- Dijon - Place Françoise Rude - 14h30
- Lille - Happening sur la Grande Place de Lille à 14h30.
- Lyon - Place Bellecourt - 14 h
- Marseille L'Ombrière - Vieux Port - 14h
- Nice - à définir.
- Nîmes devant la Maison Carrée - 14h à 18h30
- Niort - Place de la Brêche - . 						14h 
- Paris - Place du Trocadéro 16ème arrdt - 11h à 14h
- Strasbourg - Place Kléber - 14h à 17h
- Toulouse - Le Capitole (Métro) - 11h 17h
- Vannes Rive droite du Port - Quai Eric Tabarly - 13h30[/QUOTE]

----------


## OBELIX2806

Merci de cette précision 
je vais voir entre Vannes et Paris

----------


## OBELIX2806

Attention !!!!! NE PAS VOTER !!!
Si vous votez "CONTRA" l'euthanasie, ils rajoutent 3 "PRO"... voilà pourquoi les résultats sont aussi élevés pour le "pour"... il faut partager l'info... Plus personne ne doit voter pour ce sondage !! Merci....



PRO sau CONTRA eutanasierii câinilor fără stăpân. SONDAJ Gândul
gândul vă întreabă: ''Sunteţi PRO sau CONTRA eutanasierii câinilor fără stăpân?''
GANDUL

----------


## France34

Ne pourrait-t-on pas signaler ce sondage  truqué , par exemple  des roumains (honnêtes !)ou  des gens qui  comprennent le roumain et à des organismes non corrompus, pour faire cesser cette ignoble escroquerie ?

----------


## OBELIX2806

Où s'adresser ?

----------


## lyloo56

trouver des médias non corrompu ... Pas chose simple.

----------


## OBELIX2806

en roumanie, je pense que c'est une gageure

- - - Mise à jour - - -

quelqun sait il ou on peut trouver un autolccant avec la patte rouge sanglante de la roumanie pour la manif du 17/05 ?

----------


## France34

Evidemment, c'est vrai qu'il n'y a pratiquement pas d'organismes non corrompus en Roumanie , hélas ! ::

----------


## lyloo56

Désolée je ne peux pas aider pour les autocollants, je ne sais pas du tout s'il en existe :/

----------


## Jay17

on vendait des badges lors de la manifestation à Bruxelles devant l'ambassade de Roumanie. Je vais m'informer au sujet d'autocollants

----------


## OBELIX2806

merci Jay

----------


## Jay17

voici ce qu'on m'a passé - à imprimer et brandir ... OF COURSE !!






- - - Mise à jour - - -









- - - Mise à jour - - -

----------


## OBELIX2806

Merci , ils parlent d'eux mêmes , j'enregistre et édite

----------


## teuleu

*Celle de Bordeaux aura lieu à 13 h place Saint Projet .*



La Fondation Brigitte Bardot soutient la formidable mobilisation citoyenne qui s’organise dans de nombreuses régions et invite ses sympathisants à y participer :

- Bordeaux, Place St Projet à 13h.
- Caen, Place du Théâtre à 13h30.
- Clermont-Ferrand, Place de Jaude à 13h.
- Dijon, Place Françoise Rude à 14h30.
- Lille, Grande Place à 14h30.
- Lyon, Place Bellecourt à 14h.
- Marseille, L'Ombrière-Vieux Port à 14h.
- Nice (à définir).
- Nîmes, Maison Carrée de 14h à 18h30.
- Niort, Place de la Brèche à14h.
- Paris, Place du Trocadéro de 11h à 14h.
- Strasbourg, Place Kléber de 14h à 17h.
- Toulouse, Le Capitole (Métro) de 11h 17h.
- Vannes, Quai Eric Tabarly (rive droite du port) à 13h30.

Il y aura aussi des manifestations  dans 61 villes de par le monde   

Aachen
Allgäu/Bodensee
Amsterdam/NL
Basel/CH
Beckum
Berlin
Bielefeld
Bremen
Brüssel/BE
Bukarest/RO
Caen/FR
Celle
Clermont-Ferrand
Coburg
Constanta/Ro
Dijon
Düsseldorf
Edinburgh/UK 13.00
Erfurt
Frankfurt
Freiburg i.Br.
Hamburg
Hannover
Heinsberg
Helsinki
Hildesheim
Hof
Kaiserslautern
Köln
Kopenhagen/DK. DEMONSTRATION FORAN DEN RUMÆNSKE AMBASSADE
Leipzig
Lille
Linz
London/GB
Lübeck
Lyon
Mannheim
Marseille
Mönchengladbach
München
Nairobi/Kenia
Nimes
Nizza
Nürnberg
Paris/FR
Ploiesti/RO
Regensburg
San Francisco/USA
Strasbourg
Stuttgart
Tampere/FIN
Timisoara/RO
Toulouse
Trier
Ulm
Vannes
Wien/AT
Wolfsburg
Würzburg
Wuppertal/Elberfeld
Zürich/CH

----------


## myri_bonnie

Bonjour
Y a-t-il ici des personnes qui vont à Trèves (TRIER) en Allemagne le 17 mai? Je compte y aller, mais je ne connais personne d'autre qui y aille.
Si oui merci de me contacter, soit en MP soit en répondant ici.

----------


## lili-vanille

Si tu veux, je peux te mettre en contact avec l'organisatrice, Nina Nini ?

----------


## myri_bonnie

Lili, je t'ai répondu en MP, mais entre-temps Nina Nini s'est manifestée auprès de moi, on se contacte par e-mail plus tard. Merci  ::

----------


## lili-vanille

ok, super !

----------


## liisa

J'ai lu les 58 pages de ce post et je suis vraiment choquée, j'adopte bientôt une petite puce Roumaine et quand je lis tout ça, je me dis qu'il va lui arriver quelque-chose avant qu'elle n'arrive en France. 
Je flippe totalement et je regrette tellement de ne pouvoir en sauver qu'un...
Il ne me reste plus qu'à attendre et qu'à espérer qu'il ne lui arrive rien :'(

----------


## OBELIX2806

Ce qui s'y passe empire : 

posté hier sur FB 
https://www.facebook.com/groups/Fond...4348114300126/

_Juste quelques mots, Mariana a envoyé un mail il y a 3 heures à peu près, la pauvre est désespérée, elle ne sait plus comment faire. Sur les 50 loulous du village qu'elle voulait intégrer au refuge, nous en connaissons 34 et il y en a encore 6 autres placés chez des surveillants car le Refuge est à nouveau complet. Mais ce qui est très grave c'est que là où Mariana nourrissait 4 chiens hier, aujourd'hui il y en avait 13 nouveaux. Essentiellement des chiots, beaucoup sont malades, abandonnés, affamés, apeurés..... Mariana n'a plus de places et en plus ils ont besoin de soins, elle a décelé des symptômes de parvovirose et pour d'autres la maladie de carré, il faudrait qu'elle puisse les isoler, (elle n'en a pas les moyens), car se sont des maladies très contagieuses qui mettrait tout les loulous du refuge en péril.
Aujourd'hui elle a aussi trouvé 3 chiens empoisonnés qu'elle n'a pas pu sauver, son vétérinaire a du les endormir. Ces pauvres bêtes avaient été empoisonnés avec de l'antigel et souffraient atrocement.
Et pour terminer sa journée, un paysan avait mis un poulain de deux semaines avec sa mère à tirer un chariot durant 4 jours, le poulain venait de tomber mort. 
Voilà pour les dernières nouvelles. 
Je vais vous mettre 2 ou 3 photos sans aucun commentaire,les photos parlent d'elles mêmes, le regard de ces chiots me hantent. Je ne sais quoi dire si ce n'est que j'ai la haine en moi.
_


Spoiler:  









Spoiler:  







_

Je vous fais confiance pour veiller avec amour sur votre petite roumaine 
_

----------


## liisa

> Ce qui s'y passe empire : 
> 
> posté hier sur FB 
> https://www.facebook.com/groups/Fond...4348114300126/
> 
> _Juste quelques mots, Mariana a envoyé un mail il y a 3 heures à peu près, la pauvre est désespérée, elle ne sait plus comment faire. Sur les 50 loulous du village qu'elle voulait intégrer au refuge, nous en connaissons 34 et il y en a encore 6 autres placés chez des surveillants car le Refuge est à nouveau complet. Mais ce qui est très grave c'est que là où Mariana nourrissait 4 chiens hier, aujourd'hui il y en avait 13 nouveaux. Essentiellement des chiots, beaucoup sont malades, abandonnés, affamés, apeurés..... Mariana n'a plus de places et en plus ils ont besoin de soins, elle a décelé des symptômes de parvovirose et pour d'autres la maladie de carré, il faudrait qu'elle puisse les isoler, (elle n'en a pas les moyens), car se sont des maladies très contagieuses qui mettrait tout les loulous du refuge en péril.
> Aujourd'hui elle a aussi trouvé 3 chiens empoisonnés qu'elle n'a pas pu sauver, son vétérinaire a du les endormir. Ces pauvres bêtes avaient été empoisonnés avec de l'antigel et souffraient atrocement.
> Et pour terminer sa journée, un paysan avait mis un poulain de deux semaines avec sa mère à tirer un chariot durant 4 jours, le poulain venait de tomber mort. 
> Voilà pour les dernières nouvelles. 
> ...


Vous pouvez, j'espère juste qu'elle arrivera saine et sauve chez elle  :Smile:

----------


## lyloo56

Elle y arrivera. Je partage votre inquiétude car j'ai vécut la même chose, je ne savais pas si j'aurai la chance de serrer ma louloute dans mes bras ou pas, tellement sa vie était en jeu ...

Elle est là depuis septembre 2013 et ce n'est que du bonheur ! On ne peut tous les sauver, on fait selon nos moyens.
En sauver un c'est déjà beaucoup pour celui qui est sauvé. 

Mes deux roumains :

----------


## liisa

Ils sont magnifiques, j'ai hâte de pouvoir poster le même genre de photos  :Smile:

----------


## myri_bonnie

J'ai vécu la même chose en 2004 lors des J.O d'Athènes. A l'époque il y a eu des massacres aussi pour "nettoyer" les rues, pour donner une meilleur image aux touristes !!! Toujours est-il que mes 2 chiennes ont eu la chance d'arriver en mai et décembre 2003 mais il y a eu des adoptants potentiels qui n'ont pas eu cette chance quelques mois plus tard.

Mais il faut y croire et continuer à lutter. Je compatis et j'admire les gens qui luttent sur place, ça doit être un cauchermar quotidien. Heureusement qu'il y a ces gens, les assos et les adoptants et F.A mais on regrettera toujours de ne pas pouvoir tous les sauver et de rester impuissant face à cette folie meurtrière.

----------


## OBELIX2806

Il faut croire et se battre, même si on s'en rend malade, car ceux qui sont sur place qui lutte sans relâche dans cet enfer ont besoin de soutien
Et quel bonheur de voir les photos : avant/après

----------


## lyloo56

> Elle y arrivera. Je partage votre inquiétude car j'ai vécut la même chose, je ne savais pas si j'aurai la chance de serrer ma louloute dans mes bras ou pas, tellement sa vie était en jeu ...
> 
> Elle est là depuis septembre 2013 et ce n'est que du bonheur ! On ne peut tous les sauver, on fait selon nos moyens.
> En sauver un c'est déjà beaucoup pour celui qui est sauvé. 
> 
> Mes deux roumains :



Dylan au refuge : 




On sait pourquoi on se bât, sans relâche !! Vive l'amour et le bonheur !!!

----------


## liisa

On voit qu'il en a bavé le pauvre.

----------


## OBELIX2806

J'adore ces photos avant/après . Que du bonheur qui nous motive encore plus

----------


## teuleu

Je remets ici une pétition très importante à signer et à diffuser largement svp.

https://secure.avaaz.org/fr/petition...Belgique/?fbss

C'est un vrai scandale !!! L'AFSCA a eu une attitude nullissime

Article  du 2 mai 2014 :

"Juanita Porton, inspectrice de la Chaîne bleue mondiale, croyait sauver 10 chiens lorsqu’elle s’est rendue en voiture fin mars à un refuge de Bucarest (Roumanie) avec une autre activiste, qui lutte également pour la protection des animaux et de la nature.

Les chiens, vaccinés, pucés et examinés par un vétérinaire local qui délivre un certificat, ont été transportés par les deux femmes dans une voiture aménagée et livrés à leurs maîtres en Flandre et aux Pays-Bas.

Cependant, d’après les décisions du Conseil d’État des 10 et 14 avril, ces 10 chiens en bonne santé seront cependant renvoyés en Roumanie où ils devraient être euthanasiés, selon la loi roumaine.

La décision a lieu dans le cadre d’une lutte permanente des autorités pour éviter la réintroduction de la rage en Belgique. La France, autrefois pays où la rage avait disparu, a relevé de nouveaux cas récemment. Sans traitement sous 48 h, la maladie est en effet mortelle pour l’homme.

Juanita Porton, qui habite près de Louvain, a commis l’erreur de ramener ces chiens quelques heures trop tôt le 27 mars, 20 jours après leur vaccination au lieu des 21 réglementaires. " Tout le reste est en règle pour les chiens, qui ont tous un passeport. L’Afsca a décidé de renvoyer les chiens, mais les tests que réalisés  par l’Institut scientifique de santé publique prouvent que les chiens sont bien sains et vaccinés contre la rage ."

Deuxième point critiqué par l’Afsca : le fait que le véhicule n’était pas équipé d’un sigle Transport d’animaux . " Nous avons saisi deux fois en extrême urgence le Conseil d’État, mais les pièces n’ont pas été prises en compte. Initialement, il n’y avait même pas de motif à la saisie des chiens dans les documents de l’Afsca ", regrette son avocat, Me Anthony Godfroid. " La première décision jugeait que ma cliente, n’étant pas propriétaire des chiens, n’avait pas d’intérêt direct et personnel. Lorsque j’ai défendu les propriétaires, la seconde décision du Conseil d’État indiquait que cela ferait perdurer une situation illégale à cause des 21 jours. Suite à cela, les chiens seront renvoyés en Roumanie où ils seront tués. L’Afsca avait pourtant trois possibilités : outre l’euthanasie immédiate, s’il y avait eu un grave danger, ou un retour au pays d’origine, les chiens auraient pu être mis en quarantaine ."

Les chiens sont actuellement " séparés dans de grandes cages ", témoigne Juanita Porton. " Ils ont à boire et à manger et je vais les voir  toutes les heures ."

" Les chiens coûtent 150 € aux nouveaux maîtres. Cela comprend la stérilisation, la vaccination et le transport. Ma cliente ne gagne pas d’argent, à l’inverse des importateurs qui importent 200 chiens par camion pour les revendre 800 € ", poursuit Me Godfroid. Toutes les voies juridiques ont aujourd’hui été épuisées. " Cela m’a coûté 3.000 € et les animaux doivent être renvoyés en enfer ", s’insurge Juanita Porton.

"Confiance aux autorités roumaines, mais pas envers tous les vétérinaires"

" L’importation d’animaux de pays où la rage est présente est permise, à partir du moment où l’historique a été établi par les autorités ", explique Jean-Paul Denuit, porte-parole de l’Afsca. " Dans le cas de ces 10 chiens, nous n’avons pas reçu de certificat officiel du réseau vétérinaire européen TRACES, où une base de données centrale permet de suivre les mouvements d’animaux et de produits d’origine animale tant à l’intérieur de l’Union européenne qu’en provenance de l’extérieur. Un vétérinaire local a peut-être rédigé un document mais ce n’est pas un document standardisé qui permet un contrôle. Nous faisons confiance envers les autorités roumaines, mais pas envers tous les vétérinaires ."

" Nous n’avons jamais demandé de réaliser des analyses qui concerneraient la vaccination. Ce qu’il nous fallait, c’était vérifier s’il y avait eu contact avec la rage avant la vaccination. Car des animaux même vaccinés par après peuvent transmettre la maladie pendant 6 mois  ."

Conclusion de l’Afsca : " Les animaux doivent retourner en Roumanie au cas où ils auraient été malades avant la vaccination. L’important pour nous, c’est d’être stricts pour éviter le risque sanitaire .""

----------


## lili-vanille

Déjà signée

----------


## selwinou

Quelle honte !

Signée

----------


## myri_bonnie

J'ai signé aussi, je ne suis pas fière de mon pays sur ce coup-là !!!

----------


## superdogs

> Déjà signée



Pareil .......................................... ::

----------


## Titipa87

Pour ceux qui n'auraient pas encore signés.
Ma pétition est toujours en ligne, je vais bientôt la clôturer,  donc si on pouvait atteindre 5.000 signatures,  ça serait déjà super  :: 

https://secure.avaaz.org/fr/petition...GS_IN_ROMANIA/

----------


## selwinou

Signée

----------


## souricette2

signé; sans commentaire.

----------


## OBELIX2806

petition signée et ptg

----------


## Flo13

Signée

----------


## salambo

signée

----------


## France34

Aupourd'hui, 30millions d'amis a diffusé un reportage sur un refuge et des vétos en Roumanie, relatant toutes les difficultés causées par ce pays et par de nombreuxs tarés !!!  C'est dèjà bien de la part de 30M, mais je crains que ça ne soit pas assez éloquent pour dénoncer toutes ces horreurs aux  personnes qui ne sont pas au courant de la cruauté des dirigeants roumains et de bon nombre d'habitants!!! Enfin, peut-être que ça aura touché beaucoup de gens, en France !

----------


## myri_bonnie

> Aupourd'hui, 30millions d'amis a diffusé un reportage sur un refuge et des vétos en Roumanie, relatant toutes les difficultés causées par ce pays et par de nombreuxs tarés !!!  C'est dèjà bien de la part de 30M, mais je crains que ça ne soit pas assez éloquent pour dénoncer toutes ces horreurs aux  personnes qui ne sont pas au courant de la cruauté des dirigeants roumains et de bon nombre d'habitants!!! Enfin, peut-être que ça aura touché beaucoup de gens, en France !


Espérons-le, car je me suis rendue compte en parlant à des personnes qui ne sont pas de la P.A que peu sont au courant de ce qui se passe et c'est effrayant de se dire qu'un carnage pareil passe inaperçu.

----------


## France34

Ce n'est pas la première fois que l'AFSCA prend des décisions trés étroites et trés nocives pour les animaux, il me semble ; il faudrait faire une pétition pour exiger la dissolution de cet organisme !!! ::

----------


## souricette2

bien d'accord avec tout ce qui précède : les gens sont totalement ignorants d ela situation roumaine, et le reportage diffusé aujourd'hui était bien "mignon", comparé aux horreurs dont on nous informe ici...

----------


## Titipa87

+ 1 souricette2 !
J'ai été déçu que l'on ne parle pas plus de comment cela  été arrivé ou même les conditions des animaux.

----------


## isabelle75

Titipa j'aurai bien aimé traduire la pétition pour la lire en français mais on ne peut pas, il n'y a pas le cadre "traduire" ou alors si quelqu'un peut mettre quelques mots ici pour savoir ce qui se dit sur cette pétition !!! pas de problème pour la signer ensuite ! pour 30 Millions d'amis personnellement je ne regarde plus car à chaque fois des sujets bien arrangés et arrondis aux angles et qui rendent les gens heureux, je suppose pour éviter d'etre envahie de courrier et de réclamation si sujets trop brulants !!!

----------


## myri_bonnie

> Titipa j'aurai bien aimé traduire la pétition pour la lire en français mais on ne peut pas, il n'y a pas le cadre "traduire" ou alors si quelqu'un peut mettre quelques mots ici pour savoir ce qui se dit sur cette pétition !!! pas de problème pour la signer ensuite ! pour 30 Millions d'amis personnellement je ne regarde plus car à chaque fois des sujets bien arrangés et arrondis aux angles et qui rendent les gens heureux, je suppose pour éviter d'etre envahie de courrier et de réclamation si sujets trop brulants !!!


Tu parles de la pétition https://secure.avaaz.org/fr/petition...GS_IN_ROMANIA/ ?

Voici la traduction
_
Je suis conscient que la gestion des chiens errants, constitue un défi, mais la mise à mort des chiens errants nest pas la réponse. Bon nombre de solutions ont fait leur preuve en traitant ce sujet de manière humaine, scientifique et efficace. La Roumanie, en tant qu'État membre de lUE, est tenue de respecter les lignes directrices de gestion des animaux sans cruauté.  Cette récente décision pour la mise à mort des chiens errants va directement à lencontre des lignes directrices et provoque des réactions qui nont aucun impact à long terme sur les populations de chiens de rue. La mise à mort absurde et massive danimaux innocents au 21e siècle place la Roumanie sous un jour négatif au sein de la communauté internationale et nuira, à long terme, à limage du pays.  Le Parlement a pris une décision trop rapidement sous la coupe de l'émotion, sans fondement scientifique. Une révision de la décision devrait être faite immédiatement afin de discuter des nombreuses solutions ayant fait leur preuve sur les populations humaines et des programmes de gestion des maladies actuellement mis en uvre dans le monde entier.

Salutations,_

----------


## France34

ISABELLE75, vous avez raison pour 30M : il n'y certainement que les personnes au courant comme nous qui ont su lire entre les lignes ; reportage pas assez CHOC !!! Merci MYRI-BONNIE pour la traduction de la pétition !

----------


## isabelle75

pétition signée, merci pour la traduction myri bonnie, il manque encore énormément de signatures 4700 sur 10 000 actuellement !!!

----------


## duma762000

deux autres pétitions
- Fondation Brigitte Bardot : http://www.fondationbrigittebardot.f...hiens-roumanie

- Four paws.org : https://help.four-paws.org/en/sos-romania
*Give the stray dogs a chance to live! Donner une chance de vivre aux chiens errants* *Call on Prime Minister Victor Ponta to quash the law which allows the mass killing of stray dogs! Interpellez le Premier Ministre Vicor Ponta d'abolir la loi autorisant l'extermination de masse des chiens errants.*

----------


## lili-vanille

La première est envoyée au ... président roumain ! celui qui a déjà bafouée plusieuers fois les lois et se contrefiche de l'opinion internationale.
La seconde demande à un ministre "d'abolir" une loi...?
Franchement, je trouve que ça n''est pas sérieux.
Je ne signe dorénavant que les pétitions adressées au Parlement  européen, qui, contrairement à ce qu'il répond quan d on lui envoie un  courriel privé, a parfaitement ce qu'il faut dans son arsenal juridique  pour "punir" la Roumanie - en tous cas, lui couper les vivres .
Nos impôts financent les massacres ! Allons-nous le supporter longtemps ?
Tous ensemble dans les rues du monde le 17 mai !

----------


## lili-vanille

La banderole du rassemblement de Strasbourg  ::

----------


## selwinou

Pétitions signées

----------


## OBELIX2806

je n'ai pas réussi à signer la pétition de la Fondation Bardot !

----------


## souricette2

oui, Obélix, chez moi aussi elle a buggé; il faut insister, j'ai réussi à signer à la 3° fois

----------


## tinadu48

signé

----------


## OBELIX2806

Je viens de réessayer , toujours pas

----------


## Bérénice67

http://leplus.nouvelobs.com/contribu...efficaces.html

----------


## myri_bonnie

> http://leplus.nouvelobs.com/contribu...efficaces.html



Enfin un très bon article  ::  je trouve.

----------


## fabienne h

Effectivement, on ne peut plus clair.

----------


## OBELIX2806

Très clair et au ton juste

- - - Mise à jour - - -

quelqun se souvient t il des sanctions qui sont prises à l'encontre des personnes qui aident les animaux en Roumanie ?

----------


## France34

Merci au Nouvel Observateur et à sa journaliste Myriam FUSI !!! J'ai écrit récemment au directeur des services vétérinaires ,( service BIEN ËTRE ANIMAL !!! ) qui est en même temps l'un des membres directeurs de l'Organisation Mondiale de la Santé Animale; malheureusement je ne sais pas joindre des photos à mon mail . S'il me fait " réponse de normand", je lui enverrai par écrit un paquet de photos que je relèverai sur Rescue : ça lui tourmentera peut-être sa conscience !!! ::

----------

